# Who all is taking the Covid19 Vax?



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

Ive given it a lot of thought and spoke to my Dr. Im gonna take the shot when offered.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't want that damn shot.


----------



## boo (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't have much choice due to my medical issues...I'm taking it...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2020)

are you kidding me?

but to each their own 

the odds of me changing anyone’s mind is pretty low..

....just like the odds of dying from c19 or whatever the feck it is , do you really think our wonderful leaders are going to tell us the truth , we can start at Kennedy?

98-99% recovery rate

please , if anyone finds out the ingredients of this new vaccine l please share it

thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Im not taking shit that these mother fkers are rushing thru. After the shit I've seen the government swamp creatures get by with the last few years i don't put anything past these sick bastards. How do we know they are not trying to shrink the population. I will never take another flu vaccine. Me and my Wife took it for two yrs and got sick both fking times.
This is what i think about their fking vaccines.


----------



## Rudedude (Dec 13, 2020)

I've been getting the flu vaccine for a number of years now and I haven't had the flu once. I'll get the covid vax as soon as it's available. i want this shit to end but it won't until about 70% of the population is vaccinated. In the meantime I'll wear a mask and won't get too close to anybody.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> but to each their own
> 
> ...


Ive read from the uk that folks with allergies aren't having any bad effects. I think 2 people with allergies had seizures of all those who got the shot. I wish I knew what was in it. But I take the flu shot too and thankfully never had it either.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Not in a million years.


Why not if I may ask. No judgment. Just curious


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Your mask wont stop Hippie.
You do know a large majority of the ppl who have gotten the virus was wearing mask,,including doctors, nurses,and EMT,,right?
And im not saying the Flu shot gave me the flu,,im saying it didnt do shit to stop it. Last yrs Flu shot was less then 50% protective.
But to each his own.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

There's a lot of variables in that statement. Those with masks who caught it could have rubbed their eyes, or had improper masks on. I dont go out without at least 5 microns of filtration. I have a background in chemical weapons and trust me. If you're wearing 5 micron or more and have eye protection, you're golden. Of course this means keeping your fingers away from your eyes and nose/mouth area too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> Why not if I may ask. No judgment. Just curious


Sure you can ask. My answer is because i dont trust the bastards. They rushed this vaccine thru. It takes yrs of testing to know if such things are safe. A lot of drugs have been used for yrs that have now been taken off the market because its killing the shit out of ppl because some side effects take longer to kick your ass.
Ask the ppl who have been taking Zantac. The one that they said was safer then the others.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

Ive seen my family get it, and they were all anti-mask. I worry more about my Mom than myself, but I know I need to stay healthy if I'm going to spend time with her. I also run all her errands for her etc. And keep some of my more reckless family members away from her as well.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Sure you can ask. My answer is because i dont trust the bastards. They rushed this vaccine thru. It takes yrs of testing to know if such things are safe. A lot of drugs have been used for yrs that have now bern taken off the market because its killing the shit out of ppl because some side effects take longer to kick your ass.
> Ask the ppl who have been taking Zantac. The one that they said was safer then the others.


That concerned me as well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

That mask will only stop microns that are as small as 4 microns. The virus is much smaller then that,,,all your stopping are droplets. Listen brother,,you follow what ever rules they give you,,i don't really care one way or the other.
Im 65 fking yrs old with heart disease. I have worked the whole time and travelled to several different States and cities. That includes flying. I wear a mask down past my nose everywhere i am forced too to wear one,,but no where else. Nobody on my jobs are any other construction jobs ive seen are wearing mask unless they are sanding ard grinding. Ppl get sick every damn year and die. Life is a ***** sometimes,, but im not bowing down to bullshit rules that have destroyed thousands of businesses. More ppl are committing suicide and getting hooked on bad drugs then any other time in my lifetime.
To each his own. Wear the mask and get the shot. To each his own. Im not going to be their Ginny pig.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

Right. The virus can't crawl lol. If you stop the droplets, you stop the virus. Now, I have seen studies where masks that had the virus on it stay viable for 48 hrs.  If we're diligent about it I feel that masks work.


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 13, 2020)

The wife has COPD & I shoot insulin at least 4 time a day. I feel my odds are better with the vaccine than without...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Bro,,you can shit and fart at the same time. Stopping droplets does not stop the virus. The Virus also puts out Particles. Breathing out is all it takes. You are not spitting droplets by breathing out. Well i hope your not anyway.
A fart (sent molecules) for example goes right thru your pants. And this virus can be sucked right thru your mask because of its molecular size. Droplets and Particles are two different things and can carry the same product.

Wear the mask bro,,i dont care. Its all good.

And by the way,,i know all about mask. Ive worn them most my life in construction and also as a spray man. The only mask that can stop that Virus are Respiratory and Fresh Air Respirators.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

jeez, didn't think this topic would create much division.... lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Expose yourself and let the chips fall, then get Gates and his wife to tell the truth about his Vaccine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> jeez, didn't think this topic would create much division.... lol



No division,, just differences of opinions. Thats a healthy thing. Its all good. You cant hurt my feelings anyway,,,i aint got any.
Hell ill wear Ronnies mask to go into the Liquor store and get my cold beer if they ask me too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

That's not all he will do if you buy him enough Beers  Bahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................................................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Im on the fence, My Doc said I am high risk and asked me if I was getting it, I then asked are you?
Funny he was honest and said most likely but not right away, too dam soon to know if we grow 2 heads or not.
I agreed with him. Not yet I am waiting.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

I like the new avatar RostertheCog


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 13, 2020)

People are fed up with this bug i believe. Am I the only guy being turned on by getting a peak at a woman's nose now If she's wearing a mask? It's almost as good as side boob lol. Noses are the new sexual turn-on now because it gives you an idea if she's what you like or not.  Ive found my self wondering with a few gals. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Ronnie you funny bastard,,i almost spit my cold beer out. Now that was fking funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Wait,, now im thinking i wanna nose job for sure,, and i ain't talking about my nose getting fixed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

That is Funny.  Remember how scary A BIG nose on a Babe can be

Heck now that you say that what is she has a small mouth?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

The FDA just released a training bulletin on proper mask usage 
They used picture so all Languages could understand.


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2020)

It is nice to see so many different opinions ant yet we are all civil in our responses. Thank you.  I will set on the fence with Roster.  I want to see if people start growing a third eye first.  I have a feeling we will find that out long before it is available to me.

Hopper......don't sugar coat it....tell us how you really feel!


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> Ive given it a lot of thought and spoke to my Dr. Im gonna take the shot when offered.


Good thread!


----------



## burnie (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 13, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Expose yourself and let the chips fall, then get Gates and his wife to tell the truth about his Vaccine.


Ole Bill has had a great record in Africa killing the natives with his magic, hasn't he?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2020)

Yep he sure does. He wants to take care of the population problem without lifting a hand.
Roster,,she definitely wears the mask properly.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

I have never been a conspiracy theorist but I am starting to think that the virus was created
and deliberately released on the population. However I think they were planning on the virus
doing a better job and killing a lot more people than it has.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2020)

The release of this Virus may have back fired, if it was designed to kill the masses to ward off World shortages in near future then it did not work .
Look at the infection rates and where the most Deaths have taken place, if it was to kill people off 3rd world countries would have sky rocketed off the charts.
Yet we see old fat Americans are the ones dying most.  Hummm. should be slapping us in the face, Virus was engineered to kill Americans and Europeans alike, 
China will stop at nothing for World Domination and who knows how many of the 1% of the worlds wealthiest are on board with them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2020)

TRUST NO ONE, Ever


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 14, 2020)

Latin America is being very hard hit. With Peru Argentina and Brazil having the highest death tolls
By far. Their death rates are much higher than in the developed world.
In poorer countries people do not have food security. They work for the day and use what they 
earn to buy food to feed their family. If they don't work they starve so they ignore the lock downs 
and risk getting the virus.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

No matter what your personal feelings are there is some weird s h i t going on in the world right now.  What is even more concerning is.....we are just a bunch of sheep and the truth is being kept from us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2020)

We need to find the string pullers and remove the threat.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2020)

Soros and the Rothchild's would be a good start.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

I could think of a few more as well but like I said good luck.  Rooted in like an Alabama Tick.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 14, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Wait,, now im thinking i wanna nose job for sure,, and i ain't talking about my nose getting fixed.


I like a predominant nose on a woman. Not a huge honker, but I find myself attracted to women with noticeable noses lol. Trying to think of an example. Kate Beckinsale, Linda Carter, Fara Fawcett are 3 that comes to mind


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 14, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> We need to find the string pullers and remove the threat.


I hope I didn't offend anyone. It looks as though everyone is being civil though.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> No matter what your personal feelings are there is some weird s h i t going on in the world right now.  What is even more concerning is.....we are just a bunch of sheep and the truth is being kept from us.


Agreed. Just imagine what we dont know. We suffered a hack serious enough to cause an emergency meeting yesterday of senior security council members. Russia hacked the emails of the US Treasury Dept. We have China robbing and spying on us, Russia, and North Korea. My brother in law works for Homeland Security Anti-terrorism unit and he's working a ton of hours on something, that's a fact. He of course won't share what. But his 100 hour weeks give me an idea


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2020)

Offend someone in this group....nope!  There are a few I would like/love to piss off/offend but not on here!


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 14, 2020)

putembk said:


> Offend someone in this group....nope!  There are a few I would like/love to piss off/offend but not on here!


Hahaha!!! Fair enough


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah brother you dont have to worry about most of the peeps on here. We are all big boys and girls here that know its okay to agree to disagree,, unlike a large population i wont mention that gets butt hurt about everything including statue's,flags,words,life,a job,police,and on and on and on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm Offended




​


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2020)

hurt feelings?.....


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 15, 2020)

Could we open a sub-forum and call it the Safe Space.
It would have to be heavily moderated.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2020)

Owner wont allow it. This is a public forum.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2020)

besides that the moderators are lazy and have no idea what they are doing......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

putembk said:


> besides that the moderators are lazy and have no idea what they are doing......


I heard through (was it a certain liberal rag so called journalism site Maybe) the y are reporting that the Mods here have never talked with that spy and they are innocent of all dereliction of their duties , and even if not they will be judged by their peers and found innocent , (The fix was in ).
What you talking Willis.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

You know what is really sad, even although we we are friends here , we have been censored as to what we are allowed to talk about
Pretty much what everyone is doing, Like if we do not talk about it , it will go away.
I am not talking about any political party in particular , they are both the same.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 15, 2020)

Im conservative leaning democrat. Or liberal republican. I believe strongly in bipartisanship. I am a 2 time combat veteran, retired. And I believe in live and let live. 2nd Amendment, the real Amendment not what we think it means and finding middle ground on any issue. But the right, the majority, has gone so far right that its a little scary. This in turned spawned some, but not as many, extreme liberal groups. Extremism has never worked. One thing ill never do is judge or hate my fellow Americans because of how they vote. To me that's about un-American as it gets


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Nuts on both sides, but why do we have sides
I agree, we need the best for the job , now we need to get people to vote with their minds not their hearts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2020)

Just hiding in this corner until I draw one of them Mods in then BLAM-O   LOL
Let em have the tar and feathers.








Truth be told the Mods we have here are the best I have dealt with on numerous sites.
Some of those guys let power go to the head, but not here Unless you piss off Big Angie LOL
Watch I get banned now


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 15, 2020)

G'Afternoon, y'all! DMV went smoother than I figured. wahoo! Down here in the swamps they have a thing called NPA for voters to register that are fed up with both sides. I was raised to vote for the person not party...


----------



## kevinn (Dec 15, 2020)

Drifting13 said:


> G'Afternoon, y'all! DMV went smoother than I figured. wahoo! Down here in the swamps they have a thing called NPA for voters to register that are fed up with both sides. I was raised to vote for the person not party...



In Va here, you have to make an appointment to get anything done and they are now out to March.  Trying to sell a car, but buyers can not get them registered.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> You know what is really sad, even although we we are friends here , we have been censored as to what we are allowed to talk about
> Pretty much what everyone is doing, Like if we do not talk about it , it will go away.
> I am not talking about any political party in particular , they are both the same.




It is sad that we are censored but the site would not be so friendly if we were allowed to talk politics.  I talk about it all day long but not here.  This is an escape from that.   You veterans of sites like this know exactly what I am talking about.  It becomes a real pissing contest.  Sorry but the rules don't allow it.  If you must IC Mag is a great place.  Or better yet, join a political forum.  There are plenty of them.  

We are pushing the envelope here and it is a good thread so please go in another direction.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2020)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Yep,,,,we might want to go in a different direction,, especially when i hear that the right is the ones going to far to the right. Oh really,,who's cities are being destroyed and by who,,
This conversation is dead,,because this is the crap we had to hear from the other group that is no longer here. Orange man bad,,anybody that voted for Orange man bad,,and so on and so on.
Pute is right,,there will be no politics on this site. I can see where this could go bad real fking fast. Next thing i would be hearing is some kinda Orange Man crap. 
So lets try this.
Good morning folks,, hope everyone has a great day. Its about 28degrees here and a possibility of snow. Another words its a cold mother fker.
One thing different here in Indiana,, when it snows the shit don't melt. In Dallas if it snows it last maybe a day or two and its gone. Kinda been like a winter wonderland for me. Although there are nothing but Fields as far as the eye can see. This is some flat land and i mean flat.
Ill be flying home for xmas. Yehaaaaaaa
And no im not going to get the shot,,not now not ever.


----------



## Steve1 (Dec 16, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Nuts on both sides, but why do we have sides
> I agree, we need the best for the job , now we need to get people to vote with their minds not their hearts.


You just echoed what I've felt for a long time


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Okay the possibility of snow is now snow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> You just echoed what I've felt for a long time


Yep,,to many ppl voting from hate not logic.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 16, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Okay the possibility of snow is now snow.
> View attachment 267114
> View attachment 267115
> View attachment 267116
> View attachment 267117





I know right?













I threw this one in just cause I was so damn cold..


----------



## Steve1 (Dec 16, 2020)

I love to visit snow but it's not to good when it visits me. People down here can't drive in the rain, can you imagine what its like when it snows? The whole city literally shuts down. No schools etc


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2020)

I hear the same about Dallas.....be careful Hopper.  Living in Colo most of my life makes you pretty good in the snow....it is everybody else you have to watch for.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you, Brother Hopper. You said exactly what I was going to, but in a much nicer way.

Keep that snow down there, please. Not one flake on the ground up here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2020)

Actually the snow is not a problem. I had no problem driving in it this morning and it was pretty bad. That fking ice we get in Dallas is a ***** to drive in and very dangerous. I would rather deal with snow any day.

Yeah brother Hippie i held my tongue. That's why we have tried to keep the politics off this site. Wasnt that long ago as you well know,, ppl were getting banned from here for life because they voted for  the,,in their words,the Orange Man.
Those days are over. Me and Pute don't bann ppl or tell them they will Never Be OFC because we dont see eye to eye like that asshat Umbra and his crew did. Asshat is the nicest word i could think of.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2020)

I see a second health care worker in Alaska that took the shot has gacked out. His was mild. The first one is still in the hospital. I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2020)

Exactly. I will not be a Ginny Pig for something that normally takes yrs to know if its safe long term or not. Looks like its not even safe short term. These fkers that makes this crap could give two shits about us,,its all about money and power.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

Research Gates plans for future vaccines, and his chips he wants every American to be implanted with.
Medical info B/S*it


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 267157


Heck Yeah   My Kind of woman
she be even uglier then Roster be...................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Heck Yeah   My Kind of woman
> she be even uglier then Roster be...................


But then again just put that mask back on and good to go.


----------



## Redrooster (Dec 18, 2020)

Check this out! It's the World Doctors Alliance telling the truth about the corvid19 virus.  WORLD DOCTORS ALLIANCE Hearing #1 in Berlin, Germany 10 10 2020


----------



## BeeKeeper2 (Dec 18, 2020)

give her two masks!


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 18, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> but to each their own
> 
> ...


People have had bad reactions to the Pfizer Vaccine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Toilet Water


----------



## Patwi (Dec 18, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

Go fking figure. I have a very bad feeling about these,vaccines that have been rushed thru. Its all politics, money and power.
This is what i think about the vaccines


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2020)

Bottom line.....I don't trust the people we are supposed to trust.   They have lost not only my confidence but my vote.  Something weird going on in this country and the world.  I fear for the good O'l Red White and Blue.  We are changing and not for the better.  Big gov't, big pharma , silicone valley/big tech are doing some strange things.  White males beware....somebody wants you out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

Hit the nail right on the head Pute. Big Brother has finally got control. Very sad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## DoingMyBest (Dec 18, 2020)

Chad.Westport said:


> jeez, didn't think this topic would create much division.... lol


These type of threads are always a nightmare, but this is by far the most respectful one I’ve ever seen. We all have one thing in common and need to remember that and focus on it. Respectful discussions, even when people disagree, are the best.


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2020)

That because we are having fun and not spreading hate.  If you are an active poster on here you are part of a family.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

Lov Ya Putes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

I see Hippie still has not taken a shower this yr. LOL
Look at all that dirt


----------



## pute (Dec 18, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I see Hippie still has not taken a shower this yr. LOL
> Look at all that dirt




I thought that was Walt.....he is older than dirt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> I thought that was Walt.....he is older than dirt


OK he looks like he is still wearing his old doughboy uniform too
Dang dirty trenches


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)

FROM A PHARMACIST ;
COVID-19 
There’s something very strange going on with this COVID thing. I’ve been a pharmacist for 43 years, 30 years as an owner. It’s December 12, 2020, well into the “flu season.” I have not dispensed any Tamiflu this season whatsoever. Tamiflu generic is the most prescribed medication for the flu, once you’re diagnosed. Extremely effective.
I asked my friend Mike, who works as a salesman for a major national wholesaler, how much Tamiflu and generic has he sold to Pharmacies this season. He hasn’t sold any. He has 75 accounts of independent pharmacies across the United States.
By now, it’s well known that Covid tests give false positives. How many of these false positives are actually “the flu”? How many are just “the common cold”? Why does the CDC report daily case numbers & deaths for Covid and not for the flu?
CDC says Covid is more deadly than the flu. Well, if you’re potentially taking a large number of flu cases and bundling them into the Covid numbers, then yes, the perception is that it is more deadly.
I believe we are being played. YES, COVID is REAL, it CAN BE DEADLY. We now have drug regimens to treat Covid effectively, one being Dr. Zev Zelenko’s regimen, among others. I believe the Covid numbers are being skewed upward, on purpose to continue instilling fear and panic into people, for governments to continue with lockdowns, for more small businesses to be put out, for more people to commit suicide, or others; for more and more social upheaval. Why? Total population control through fear.
If we are so obedient to wear masks, stand here, don’t stand there, obedient to get a new vaccine, obedient to carry proof you’ve gotten the vaccine: otherwise you won’t be able to fly; then it will be buses, trains, taxis, Ubers, Target, Wal-Mart, grocery stores..everything. Just like that.
You’re slowly giving up your freedoms to a virus that has a 99.4% survival rate, according to the CDC. And the vaccine? Like I’ve told my customers all these years; don’t be the first on your block to try anything new. They really don’t know what they’ll find out in 6 months, a year, 5 years & longer, that can be attributed to the vaccine.
Done.
Harvey Staub


----------



## Redrooster (Dec 19, 2020)

Here are some more reasons why I won't be taking the vaccine. These are real doctors!     Ask The Experts About The Covid Vaccine Video Banned by Youtube Dec 2020


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Just saw on the news that there is a push to give the covid vaccine to minorities before seniors.......hmmm?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Just saw on the news that there is a push to give the covid vaccine to minorities before seniors.......hmmm?


I was thinking the same thing
Old folks home 1st. poor people next........................... Bill Gates at his not so finest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

But it's true, I saw the nice Gov Officials take the shots on TV   Must be true............................ LOL
A fake shot of saline I am sure.





Poor soul just succumbed to the Gov/ Poison

One thing to remember this vaccine is DNA based (never done before) so who knows how we humans will fair , maybe 2 heads are better than one after all.






Never know could be the Alien Race has come back for us and needs use to transform though DNA therapy so we can breath on the new Homeland before they eat us.
Professor don't get on that ship, its a cook book   To Serve Man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I see Hippie still has not taken a shower this yr. LOL
> Look at all that dirt


I bet he showers before driving his Beautiful new Ride


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2020)

.


----------



## DoingMyBest (Dec 19, 2020)

putembk said:


> Just saw on the news that there is a push to give the covid vaccine to minorities before seniors.......hmmm?


That’s what Newsom of California wanted to do. I think they call it racial justice or medical justice or something. Whatever fits the narrative. What it is is discrimination. And they should be leery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

The UK just ordered 3 weeks of Lockdowns and no Christmas gatherings in homes even, they say they have discovered a new variant of the covid virus and are thinking it is now worse than it was as far as illness once someone has it.
More Great News


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2020)

,
.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm using the word vaseline for the vaccine .. it helps on other platforms from getting banned


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)

​


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2020)

Ok, getting a bit carried away here.  This is about the vaccine and we are now using names and pictures that arn't allowed.  My fault for saying I don't trust the gov't and I was walking if not stepping over the line.  I apologize!  Lets keep on subject....vaccine or not.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?   UK article about new strain

OK to avoid any confusion that is only a link to Bloom News 
*U.K.’s Hancock Says New Covid Mutation Is ‘Out of Control’
Article is about Covid19 new strain in UK*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

That is a link not a political name


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2020)

Use this....


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)

Yep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2020)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> View attachment 267238


We will all look like Dede here


----------



## sharonp (Jan 10, 2021)

I am going to take it. It won't be available to me for a few months it seems. Unless, the new administration fixes the logistic problems.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 10, 2021)

.


----------



## sharonp (Jan 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> Untested in lab trials, untested in mice trials yaknow ... no liability for the vaseline makers  ..  it's been good to know you


I have to have an operation and I go to the doctors frequently at this time. So, I really do not want to get Covid. One doctors office called me and said some of their staff was sick with it on a day I had an appointment there.  In March 2020, I stopped going for a couple months, but I can't not go to the doctors. Most offices only let patients in and there are drive thru testing sites. That is the only places I am going besides the grocery store.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

If your current health is compromised and covid would most certainly have major consciences I would get the vaccine asap.  But, although I am eligible now I will wait.


----------



## mean4green (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Bottom line..... White males beware....somebody wants you out.



I live in a small town in the woods. 99.9% white 100% well armed.
It will be a hell of a fight to get us out.

as far as vaccine,
Hell No - never got a flu shot, never will.
I simply do not trust the govt, big pharma, or doctors.
I recall as a child I got polio vaccine - sugar cube - like dropping acid.
The only shot I will accept today = Jack Daniels.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

Bwahahaha...you are gonna fit in well.  Bet you like bars with saw dust, hippies, cowboys and bikers.  Oh and at least one fisherman.....me!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Im with Mean4green. They can shove that untested shit right up their ass. Ive worked thru this whole fking thing. Its a Ga Damn virus just like the flu. Ppl die every fking yr from all kinds of shit including the flu. Isnt it amazing how nobody gets the flu anymore,,just covid. A Pharmacist of 32 yrs said the other day that he hasnt sold but a couple Tamiflu Packs this yr, when he normally sales hundreds of them a yr. How the fk is that possible. Ill tell ya how,,because everything is being classified as the covid.
Can we say Population Control. And please dont tell me the Government would never do anything to control the population. If you believe that bullshit i have a shot that will make you live longer ill sale ya. Oh wait,, the government already has one of them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have no doubt that the Old Hen will. She gets a flu shot every year. I never have. We both get the flu about the same amount of times.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Me and the Wife got the Flu shot 2 times and both yrs we got sick with the fking Flu.
That was three yrs ago and we haven't had the shot nor the flu since. Hummmm


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

It's a conspiracy , I go to my Doctor and he said Flu shot I say No Thanks
He turns to me and always says yearly  "Oh your one of those"
I say what the Fuucck

This year I am goning to say yes sir Im a Misfit!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> Well ****, not a political post but read wot you want into this .. and it does relate
> 
> 
> a president let Air Force 1 rest for a bit and is cruising around in a E4B Strategic Bomber with Nuclear launch codes leaving for Air Force Office of Special Investigations at Dyess AFB in Texas and then headed to Cheyenne Mountain to the Cheyenne Mountain Complex, which is a Space Force installation and home of  the 10th Mountain Airborne Special Forces Unit  and Defense Command (NORAD) and United States Northern Command (USNORTHCOM) headquarters ... ..
> ...


Where is this from?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> Well ****, not a political post but read wot you want into this .. and it does relate
> 
> 
> a president let Air Force 1 rest for a bit and is cruising around in a E4B Strategic Bomber with Nuclear launch codes leaving for Air Force Office of Special Investigations at Dyess AFB in Texas and then headed to Cheyenne Mountain to the Cheyenne Mountain Complex, which is a Space Force installation and home of  the 10th Mountain Airborne Special Forces Unit  and Defense Command (NORAD) and United States Northern Command (USNORTHCOM) headquarters ... ..
> ...


I was wondering is he going to strap himself on and go for one last wild ride LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2021)

patwi said:


> Well ****, not a political post but read wot you want into this .. and it does relate
> 
> 
> a president let Air Force 1 rest for a bit and is cruising around in a E4B Strategic Bomber with Nuclear launch codes leaving for Air Force Office of Special Investigations at Dyess AFB in Texas and then headed to Cheyenne Mountain to the Cheyenne Mountain Complex, which is a Space Force installation and home of  the 10th Mountain Airborne Special Forces Unit  and Defense Command (NORAD) and United States Northern Command (USNORTHCOM) headquarters ... ..
> ...


My Wife says the shit is about to hit the fan. Sure hope so but i have no confidence that our government will do anything about any kind of injustice by a bunch of thieves and pedophiles and that includes those sick fks in Hollywood.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Winner ri


WeedHopper said:


> My Wife says the shit is about to hit the fan. Sure hope so but i have no confidence that our government will do anything about any kind of injustice by a bunch of thieves and pedophiles and that includes those sick fks in Hollywood.


Winner right here, fook those priccks in ballywood and the late night talk kids


----------



## mean4green (Jan 11, 2021)

Not that I watch the punk Jimmy Kimmel, but sometimes I catch 1 min of him after 11 oclock news.
I have no idea what that a-hole is going to use for material once the red head is gone.

Hollywood should crumble into the sea.
I just hope Clint Eastwood and Jeff Bridges are out of town when it happens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

^^^^Fits Like A Cog  Welcome Brother


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

I have been hearing rumors about recovered laptops and Cheyenne Mountain Complex


----------



## Patwi (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Totally agree brothers. And thanks for keeping names out of the conversation or talking about left or right. Talking about the Government as a whole is fair game. That way we are not arguing about who we voted for or didnt vote for. In all honesty,,at this point it doesn't matter because we are all fked


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

I would knock this bitches teeth down her throat if she talked to my Granddaughter like that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

C word comes to my mind


----------



## The celts are here (Jan 29, 2021)

I’ll be taking my shot once I can get one
My wife is a nurse on a Covid ward,the virus is no joke


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Neither is the Flu,,,oh i forgot it must of got eaten up by the China Virus.
Mask dont stop this virus and they can shove that shot right up their asses.
And yeah my Cousin is a nurse. Says its not the only thing killing ppl and also wonders why she is not seeing flu or  Pneumococcal Pneumonia cases,,just the Covid.
Short answer,, MONEY and POLITICS.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 29, 2021)

there is reason to believe Hank Aaron died because of the vaccine


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

I don't get sick and I'm not gonna get sick.....mind over matter.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2021)

I never followed one mandate. When I was told I couldn't leave my home unless it was for food or an emergency, I put more miles on my van than I had in the previous year. I didn't wear a face diaper. I didn't avoid crowds. What I did do was become very aware of what I touched. When I got home, I washed my hands, then washes the knobs on the faucet, then rewashed my hands, then dried them on paper towels. Everything I touched like keys, vape mods, drinking glass, etc. got wiped down with 90% alcohol. Then I washed my hands again. While I was out, if my nose or eyes itched, I used the inside of my shirt to scratch/wipe. I used the outside of my jacket to open doors that I couldn't push open with my foot.
Sounds nuts, but it worked so far, so I'm still doing it.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

Exactly the same thing ive been doing brother. And i have worked thru the whole fking crock of bullshit. Flown all over the damn place too.
This Virus is Political. Yes it has killed ppl,, but so does the fking Flu every yr that has all of a sudden magically disappeared.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

The government is only in control of me if I allow it. Ain't taking no stinking vaccine. Make a martyr out of me. FEMA re-education camps, here I come!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

FEMA Appears to be ready


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

I am 70 and eligible for the shot now.....NO Thanks!!!  I am on the fence on this.  

I don't want to end up like this.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am 70 and eligible for the shot now.....NO Thanks!!!  I am on the fence on this.
> 
> I don't want to end up like this.....


Ah come on , I want to hunt you down and put you zombie's out of your missory


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

It would improve your looks. Not sure what it'll do to your dancing skills.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

Nothing will improve my looks and I don't dance....go take your medicine and call me in the morning......


----------



## leafminer (Jan 30, 2021)

I am absolutely going to get vaccinated the minute I can. A friend of mine, fit and in his 50s, had a very bad time with it. Last year I neglected to get a flu jab and yes, I caught it and it was not nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

Me and the Wife Got the fking flu shot 3 times and got the flu every time. Those shots are only 40 to 50% affective. Stopped taking the freaking shot and didn't get the Flu. We are pretty sure we both had the China Virus last December. Doc said we didnt have the Flu,,,go fking figure. It was different and we both got sick. My Wife was 68 and i was 64 with a heart condition. But we are both in pretty good shape considering i have had open heart surgery. They can shove that shot right up their ass.
I have worked thru this whole stupid ass shutdown and politically motivated bullshit.

Good luck,,hope it works out for you.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 30, 2021)

I an going to get it but it looks like everyone in jail or 30 years and smokes or is over weight will get it before me and the wife.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2021)

Last time I checked this is still a semi-free country so each of us has the right to make up our own mind on what to do going forward.  Like I said I am on the fence.  But, I won't blame anybody either way....it's you choice and yours alone....at least today.

Personally, I'm really worried.  Going out to dinner tonight and breakfast again tomorrow.  Can't do anything else....I'm gonna eat myself to death.....


----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2021)

You should have hocked up a loogie and launched it their way. I don't do face diapers for many reasons, and I've yet to have anyone say a damn thing about it. Wouldn't do 'em much good anyway.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## archtype111 (Feb 1, 2021)

I guess that I am a company man. My wife and daughter both work for Pfizer. My wife will retire in the near future after working there for 28+ years. Unfortunately we have to wait our turn as well or we would have gladly taken it when it rolled out. Pfizer makes a fraction of its profits from the vaccine. Look at the stock price. Flat.


----------



## AlisonInce (Feb 1, 2021)

I am not really into the vaccines since they are brand new and I have no idea what the long term side effects will be. I am not an antivaxxer but this is freaking me out


----------



## kevinn (Feb 1, 2021)

At my age, long term effects don't matter that much.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Feb 1, 2021)

*archtype111, then you and your family know that in the past, .. decades ago and more recently that vaccines would have to go through years of research and development at different levels including at least 2 years of mice/vaccine research way before any human use could happen. The pharmaceutical industry for decades  never made any monies from vaccines and with that it, it was always on a far back burner on a smaller stove . This new crap coming out will likely make you feel inside like Quasimodo crawled up your butt and made a bed.

yeah*


----------



## archtype111 (Feb 2, 2021)

I will keep you updated.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2021)

If you grow another eye let us know. If your pecker gets smaller,,sorry about your luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

I heard that men who have had covid are showing signs that their testies are srinking
The rumor is it was designed to castrate all American men so the China team can take our women folk


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 268558


Silly frog.....the vaccine isn't a suppository......I ain't shoven nothing up my A S S.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wanna bet? WHO is claiming an anal swab is more accurate than the nasal swab. Drop 'em and spread 'em.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Wanna bet? WHO is claiming an anal swab is more accurate than the nasal swab. Drop 'em and spread 'em.


Hey Doc is that a cold cotton swab or something warm and bigger?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Feb 2, 2021)

I got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine yesterday and I had a sore arm but now it’s fine.
I think that anti-vax hysteria is ridiculous.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2021)

Surfer Joe said:


> I got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine yesterday and I had a sore arm but now it’s fine.
> I think that anti-vax hysteria is ridiculous.


OK try and relax this second shot won't hurt a bit


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2021)

Sufer,,,im not fking laughing and i dont think its funny.
Especially now that they have Human Ginny pigs no thanks to all the hysteria and political bullshit. Good for you,,,ill take a seat and watch.


----------



## JoseyWales (Feb 3, 2021)

RonnieB said:


> Ive given it a lot of thought and spoke to my Dr. Im gonna take the shot when offered.


One of these are causing some serious side effects, i would check them out and go for the one with the least. JMO. Older folks with allergies i think are getting most of the side effects.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sufer,,,im not laughing and i dont think its funny.
> Least they have Human Ginny pigs now thanks to all the hysteria and political bullshit. Good for you,,,ill take a seat and watch.


For Fussks Sake Look what they did to American Indians and Blacks using germ warfare (smallpox in blankets ) and (the syphilis std Studies ) Oh I trust our Goberment NOT!
I trust it a heell of a lot less now.
it is ** that they are trying to make it that we can not talk about anything that might hurt someones feelings
Get a Job


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ain't no anti-vaxs hysteria on my end. I just flat out ain't takin' it. Make it mandatory and you make me an outlaw. Been there, done that pretty much all my life.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't no anti-vaxs hysteria on my end. I just flat out ain't takin' it. Make it mandatory and you make me an outlaw. Been there, done that pretty much all my life.


Oh But they will not allow you to Fly Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......................................
Thats OK  I never liked those big metal cans in the sky anyway
Only flew a handful of times and hated every second, so thank You I will drive.
Or take covered wagon

Next thing they will be doing is round up the antivaxers and taken them to FEMA reeducations camps, There are a heck of a lot of those large plastic bins that could be used as mass coffins (2people per) that they claim do not exits.









Once again so full of shiet!  They say they are regular storage containers   Yeah Right.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hope they save a few for the boys they send. I ain't goin' alone.

What get me is all the fuss over a virus that has a 99.4% survivability rate among people over 80. and better for anyone younger.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 4, 2021)

got some covid medicine yesterday


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 4, 2021)

I use the liquid stuff for killing lung mites in finches. Just takes one drop in a wing pit for a week.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> but to each their own
> 
> ...


 Are you one of the tin hat brigade thinking it's about government control, you have been controlled since birth and if you think bill gates is gonna track you with his injected bug, well you are tracked 24/7 esp with social media and mobile phones, do you seriously think the world would make up some hoax virus to get something inside you body when they could just poison the tap water.

I will have the jab asap.

teslaman


----------



## Drifting13 (Feb 8, 2021)

We are going for the second Covid shot tonight.


----------



## archtype111 (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh But they will not allow you to Fly Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......................................
> Thats OK  I never liked those big metal cans in the sky anyway
> Only flew a handful of times and hated every second, so thank You I will drive.
> Or take covered wagon
> ...


Too funny. Not only does my wife work for Pfizer but I worked for FEMA in the past and currently in a consulting manner. You can make anything look like what you want it to. But in this case I think you are correct in the reuseable coffins. You are closer to seeing one first hand by not getting a couple of shots.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> .. this means FEMA is in control of the country until 6/1/2021 ..  this means they will be cleaning up the belligerence within an occupied territory by the military . ...



If they cross the Lehigh River, then its time to break out the cop killer bullets
and night vision equipment.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> . I was called a murderer yesterday in a super market for not wearing a mask ... I just picked up a can of spam and called out loudly .. 'pig' .. no shot fer me and mine




Yesterday, I was escorted out of a department store by Security: 







SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM !!!!


----------



## mean4green (Feb 8, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> For Fussks Sake Look what they did to American Indians and Blacks using germ warfare (smallpox in blankets ) and (the syphilis std Studies ) Oh I trust our Goberment NOT!



Back in the 70's, Feds dumped mountains of Crack Cocaine in the big cities - intended for the Blacks to smoke and wind up killing each other.

Problem - whitey liked crack even more then the Blacks,
and
the brothers started selling crack to whitey...

yet another government program gone FUBAR for the citizens,,

meanwhile,

Feds get mo $$ from Congress to finance bulked up

DEA - rat bastards,
ATF - MF'n JACKBOOTED THUGS.


meanwhile,

Hordes of politically connected doctors & corporations get filthy richer
by opening chains of "rehab centers to help the poor whitey crackheads"...
They get their beak wet too.

.
.
.
.


So, the government Crack program - in their eyes - worked perfectly.


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Afternoon everybody.  Things are getting a bit testy here.  Remember, this is a friendly site and we are all gonna get along and be friends.  Each here has an opinion and like politics changing one's mind is probably not gonna happen.   But, we can still have civil discussion without insulting the other.  

Personally I haven't taken the shot and am up in the air about doing so.  Doesn't make me right or wrong.  I go out to dinner 3 times a week and have for over 45 years....my way of entertainment.  

I don't trust the Govt, never have and never will.  That is simply my opinion and I have a right to that.  If you decide to get the vaccine that is your opinion as well.  I respect Drifting and his reasons for doing so.  We are good friends on here and would love to hook up and share a bowl someday.  We could sit down and share our ideas on the subject and still be friends.  Maybe because we are adults and realize we are all different.  

So, with that said.....we are friends here and if you can't take that attitude don't post here.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> a bit testy is short for enlarged testicles .. just sayin'



Maybe so my friend but I can't let this turn into a hate session.....hmmmmmmm   hmmmm..... Amen....and Awoman....ha ha!


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## teslaman (Feb 8, 2021)

patwi said:


> a bit testy is short for enlarged testicles .. just sayin'
> 
> don't take the WHO's narrative and then this ...





Jesus christ, they are really really shit at hiding guillotines at that army base, in plain view ffs lol
teslaman


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

Im not taking the shot. To each his own. Im not going to be the governments ginny pig. Ill watch to see if yall grow a third eye or see if your pecker shrinks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

teslaman said:


> Are you one of the tin hat brigade thinking it's about government control, you have been controlled since birth and if you think bill gates is gonna track you with his injected bug, well you are tracked 24/7 esp with social media and mobile phones, do you seriously think the world would make up some hoax virus to get something inside you body when they could just poison the tap water.
> 
> I will have the jab asap.
> 
> teslaman


I certainly fking do think they would and did. All a bunch of political bullshit. Covid must have kidnapped the Flu that kills 60 to 70 thousand ppl a yr. Havent heard shit about the Flu this yr or last. Hummmmm
The government has done a lot of nasty shit,,go figure.
Anyway to each his own,,take the shot. I could give two shits. Not going to effect me. Hope it works and you live long and prosper. If not,,whoops.


----------



## Vegas Kid (Feb 8, 2021)

At 71 with underlying health problems getting the vax is a no-brainer


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

Good,,ill wait untill im 71 and see how it worked out for you.
Besides,,you live in Vegas,your use to gambling.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2021)

teslaman said:


> Are you one of the tin hat brigade thinking it's about government control, you have been controlled since birth and if you think bill gates is gonna track you with his injected bug, well you are tracked 24/7 esp with social media and mobile phones, do you seriously think the world would make up some hoax virus to get something inside you body when they could just poison the tap water.
> 
> I will have the jab asap.
> 
> teslaman




if the tin hat brigade are the ones who do not believe the American government tells the truth to the people 100% of the time , count me in.

I see you are from the UK and I’m sure the British government tells its citizens the truth 100% of the time.

But not in America my friend.

with me it started with the Kennedy assassination and the Warren Commission's Report saying Kennedy was murdered by a lone gunman using one bullet.

Then I found out about the Gulf of Tonkin and the Vietnam war.

Throw in Ruby Ridge , Waco , 9-11 , and now a fraudulent election , I may need two tin hats my friend.

I could go on and cite different examples of conspiracies that were investigated and were found to be factual but I’ll spare the crowd the details.

I will say this , try reading the book The Creature From Jekyll Island to learn about the founding of the Federal Reserve and then follow the money. If anyone reads that book with an open mind , they will see things a little differently , in regards to how money controls governments and how governments control people.

I have NOT been tracked all my life as you put it. I used to be able to drive my pickup to high school with a gun rack in the window with guns in it and no one stopped me and if they did , it was to see what I had and if they could shoot it.

I used to be able to practically drive right up to an airplane and pick someone up without no one asking me anything. Have you flown lately?

Our Constitutional rights in America are slowly being taken from us , our inalienable rights to Life , Liberty , and the Pursuit of Happiness will soon be a thing of the past.

Im sorry England took away everyone’s right to keep and bare arms. I don’t want that to happen in America.

So yeah , taking or not taking a vaccine is a part of our Inalienable rights which shall not be infringed upon. Especially a vaccine that has not been properly tested and now we are the guinea pigs.

Thanks but NO thanks. Not when They will not tell me what the ingredients are or what the long term effects are. But sad to say , we are going to find out the hard way.

Our government used to spray ddt on school children, detonate atomic bombs and make soldiers watch it , and wasn’t it the British government that said thalidomide was safe for pregnant women?

If not trusting the governments makes me a member of the Tin Hat Brigade , then I’ll wear my hat with pride and hold my head up high and will keep my chin up!

Carry on my wayward friend! Good luck to you and yours.

and by the way , most tap water in America is poisoned with Hydrofluoric acid , flu vaccines for the elderly contain thimirosol  , and most of our food is poisoned with glyphosate......if I didn’t know any better , I would say someone is trying to kill us.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 8, 2021)

teslaman said:


> Jesus christ, they are really really shit at hiding guillotines at that army base, in plain view ffs lol
> teslaman



what does Jesus have to do with guillotines?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2021)

The tin hat hurts my shaved head but ill carry some in my pocket. 
And they have hid lots of shit on bases. Area 51 was where they hid that bad ass jet that radar cant see.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Feb 8, 2021)

Actually that was very well said Big,  did you paste and copy that?   Ha ha. 

I do enjoy this thread but those who do should not pass judgement on those who don't.

This is not nor has it ever been a nation of sheep.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 8, 2021)

.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Area 51 was where they hid that bad ass jet that radar cant see.



























SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM !!!!!


----------



## teslaman (Feb 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if the tin hat brigade are the ones who do not believe the American government tells the truth to the people 100% of the time , count me in.
> 
> I see you are from the UK and I’m sure the British government tells its citizens the truth 100% of the time.
> 
> ...



Well i dont trust any government all corrupt bastards lining their own pockets, yes tap water full of shit in uk calcium flouride etc etc, i'm 60 in a month and they ain't managed to kill me off yet with their jabs for flu mmr chickenpox etc etc, i place my trust in science not youtubers talking shite about issues they believe, yet have no formal scientific qualifications to back up their yarns, funniest one i has shared recently was watch this it's untrue doctor says its all a hoax, so i watched fell off my chair laughing, i researched this 'doctor' turns out he was a registered chiropractor more suited to filing the dead skin from your bunnions on your feet rather than making statements about virology, lol anyway i am glad we dont permit guns in the uk cos i would be like some nutty sniper, lol.
dont forget vietnam, sprayed - betrayed, agent orange, i met a vietnam vet in a wheelchair on oxygen who told me his story few years back in usa theme park.
sad but true.
Anyway each to their own.
teslaman


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 9, 2021)

teslaman said:


> Well i dont trust any government all corrupt bastards lining their own pockets, yes tap water full of shit in uk calcium flouride etc etc, i'm 60 in a month and they ain't managed to kill me off yet with their jabs for flu mmr chickenpox etc etc, i place my trust in science not youtubers talking shite about issues they believe, yet have no formal scientific qualifications to back up their yarns, funniest one i has shared recently was watch this it's untrue doctor says its all a hoax, so i watched fell off my chair laughing, i researched this 'doctor' turns out he was a registered chiropractor more suited to filing the dead skin from your bunnions on your feet rather than making statements about virology, lol anyway i am glad we dont permit guns in the uk cos i would be like some nutty sniper, lol.
> dont forget vietnam, sprayed - betrayed, agent orange, i met a vietnam vet in a wheelchair on oxygen who told me his story few years back in usa theme park.
> sad but true.
> Anyway each to their own.
> teslaman



60 eh?..but then again , I am young compared to Unca Walt who still owes Jesus a few sheckles

....well young man , I too trust science , it is the corrupt scientists that I do not trust , Germany had some very qualified scientists and look where that got us.....

and there are some scientists that do not care about humanity and those are the ones to watch out for , the wolf in sheep’s clothing...trust no one , question everything.

good luck my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what does Jesus have to do with guillotines?


The guy pulling the drop lever has to ask


----------



## pute (Feb 9, 2021)

Morning. Speaking of trust, the total number of people I trust on this planet can be counted on one hand.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 9, 2021)

Me too, and have enough fingers left over to give ya the Hawaiian peace sign.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## teslaman (Feb 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I certainly fking do think they would and did. All a bunch of political bullshit. Covid must have kidnapped the Flu that kills 60 to 70 thousand ppl a yr. Havent heard shit about the Flu this yr or last. Hummmmm
> The government has done a lot of nasty shit,,go figure.
> Anyway to each his own,,take the shot. I could give two shits. Not going to effect me. Hope it works and you live long and prosper. If not,,whoops.


no flu as such cos everyone has been home alone and if out wearing face coverings.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't know about the UK, but here in the states, not that many people compiled with the stay at home orders or bothered with the face diapers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2021)

I Live in Texas,,We don't give two shits what ppl from other Countries think. Why would we?


----------



## pute (Feb 10, 2021)

like I said we are not a country of sheep.....1/3 of Americans are not gonna take a shot.....


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I don't know about the UK, but here in the states, not that many people compiled with the stay at home orders or bothered with the face diapers.



Tbh most people are complying with guidelines and now law to wear face masks when in stores, unless you have  a valid medical exemption certificate, only last night i saw youths strutting around my local tesco superstore wearing their little 'gay',  i'm a tough guy, drug dealer cross body bags, walking towards people and not wearing masks and going 'boo', ffs sure glad they didn't do it to me cos i would have elbowed them both unconscious within seconds, little cunts, people like this are the issue now, potentially asymptomatic spreading the virus, which has already mutated quite a few times.
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I Live in Texas,,We don't give two shits what ppl from other Countries think. Why would we?



https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/who-all-is-taking-the-covid19-vax.78931/post-1113788
Why would you, lol.
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

Why would you, lol.
teslaman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## The celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

My wife got hers and she still alive lol
I’ve signed up to get mine,like I said before my wife is a nurse in a Covid ward and it’s no joke 

for all the non believers on here


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I Live in Texas,,We don't give two shits what ppl from other Countries think. Why would we?


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 11, 2021)

mean4green said:


> View attachment 268854


My wife wants to move to Texas lol


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Morning , things are a bit testy in here today.  Remember this is  friendly place.  Opinions are like assholes ...... Everybody has one.  We should be able to agree to disagree without crossing the line.

There are many in the USA that feel the gov't is not being truthful in many ways.  Kind of like getting focked without a kiss.  Both the media and politicians have lost the confidence of much of the population.  It's no wonder s many are electing not to get vaccinated.

Please continue with respect for one another.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Hopper, now that I'm your official boyfriend in Limey-Land, are you going to make us facebook official?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

I deleted both mine and his. Now we can move on. Its my Birthday and i want to chill from all the bullshit. And yes teslaman i have anger issues,,my nuts itch all the time.
Besides i became a Senior Citizen today,,have some respect youngster .
And no i dont wanna see you online training. Im not into that kinda stuff. I like sweaty girls.
And dont be jealous of Hippie,,he love you long time too.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

teslaman said:


> sure glad they didn't do it to me cos i would have elbowed them both unconscious within seconds, little cunts, people like this are the issue now, potentially asymptomatic spreading the virus, which has already mutated quite a few times.
> teslaman



I know there are generation gaps...
I would loved to have bludgeneoned them to bloody pulp,
not because they were potentially spreading COVID,
butt
because they were punk-ass wanna be gang member little puke scumbags.

*******************


WeedHopper said:


> Its my Birthday and i want to chill from all the bullshit.
> Besides i became a Senior Citizen today .



Happy Birthday Hopper:

I'm about to turn 62.. Sr Citizenship at 65 - although many places give discounts for >= 60.
nevertheless


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks brother.
And yep i totally agree with both you and teslaman. Those little pricks need to be taught a lesson. As you said,,not because of the stupid mask shit,,but for being assholes messing with ppl. Sounds like those punks called Antifa. Those morons wouldnt last long in Texas. They got thier asses run out of Dallas during a certain persons visit. Laughed my ass off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I deleted both mine and his. Now we can move on. Its my Birthday and i want to chill from all the bullshit. And yes teslaman i have anger issues,,my nuts itch all the time.
> Besides i became a Senior Citizen today,,have some respect youngster .
> And no i dont wanna see you online training. Im not into that kinda stuff. I like sweaty girls.
> And dont be jealous of Hippie,,he love you long time too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks my friend. Im supposed to be grumpy. Im a senior citizen now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry couldn't help myself.
> 
> View attachment 268862
> And speaking of Big Sphincter muscle
> Hey its just a internet pic nothing else implied


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks my friend. Im supposed to be grumpy. Im a senior citizen now.


Oh indeed brother, now explain that to our wives


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh indeed brother, now explain that to our wives



what wife?

hey Putembk , ya wanna cruise Colfax today? I hear the hookers have a Hoarfrost Special buy one get one free!

Happy Birthday WeedHopper!...you can now walk the aisles of your favorite grocery store and pick up any food you want and start eating it in the store. If an employee tries to stop you , just act confused , thought you were home , it works every time cause my friend told me so.......

trying to stop a flu viruswith a mask is like trying to keep mice out of the garden with a barbed wire fence

if they stop me at the store and ask me to wear a mask , I politely decline and tell them no thanks , I will not be performing any surgeries today , or like the Amish say, sorry but I don’t watch tv.

and if I’m feeling testy , I let my hair down and wear shades and frown and dare them mother truckers to tell me to wear a mask , give them the evil eye....


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Happy Birthday, ya ornery old bastard!


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 11, 2021)

I think that if you had the opportunity to get vaccinated and didn't bother to and you subsequently get sick with Covid 19 there should not be a hospital bed available for you. Lay in your bed at home and die. Survival of the fittest/smartest? Darwinism is a very efficient culler of the population. Got the first dose of the Moderna vaccine yesterday and it didn't kill me.


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

That is a bit harsh.  So, if you grow pot and get caught should we throw away the key?


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> Morning , things are a bit testy in here today.  Remember this is  friendly place.  Opinions are like assholes ...... Everybody has one.  We should be able to agree to disagree without crossing the line.
> 
> There are many in the USA that feel the gov't is not being truthful in many ways.  Kind of like getting focked without a kiss.  Both the media and politicians have lost the confidence of much of the population.  It's no wonder s many are electing not to get vaccinated.
> 
> Please continue with respect for one another.


 Don't start with politics lol jesting btw.
teslaman


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> I think that if you had the opportunity to get vaccinated and didn't bother to and you subsequently get sick with Covid 19 there should not be a hospital bed available for you. Lay in your bed at home and die. Survival of the fittest/smartest? Darwinism is a very efficient culler of the population. Got the first dose of the Moderna vaccine yesterday and it didn't kill me.


Yep, and if you're more than five pounds overweight and suffer a heart attack or complications from diabetes or lung problems from smoking anything, you should be left to rot in the parking lot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, and if you're more than five pounds overweight and suffer a heart attack or complications from diabetes or lung problems from smoking anything, you should be left to rot in the parking lot.


Yep , That is the Master Plan
Get rid of all the dead weight that can not make profit for the big companies running the new world order.
This Virus will be mutating again and watch who dies next. Remember it is being  manipulated by DNA and RNA  so they can control who and what races it attacks the most.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

good luck to all of you’ uns who elect to take an unproven untested vaccine

if push comes to shove , for example , let’s say I want to fly down to Ecuador and I can’t get on the plane without a vaccine or worse yet , let’s say no one can leave america without a vaccine , I would choose to use the Sputnik V vaccine developed by the Russians..

do your own research


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Yep, and if you're more than five pounds overweight and suffer a heart attack or complications from diabetes or lung problems from smoking anything, you should be left to rot in the parking lot.


That's one thing that pisses me off, smokers are considered second class citizens when in need of lung related ops yet have paid more into the system with the 70% tax on ciggies, their whole smoking life so should be offered new lungs first lol.
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Yep , That is the Master Plan
> Get rid of all the dead weight that can not make profit for the big companies running the new world order.
> This Virus will be mutating again and watch who dies next. Remember it is being  manipulated by DNA and RNA  so they can control who and what races it attacks the most.



Says who!!!! that fella on youtube, who is a qualified chiropractor.
New world order, are those the lizard people or am i mixed up.
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good luck to all of you’ uns who elect to take an unproven untested vaccine
> 
> if push comes to shove , for example , let’s say I want to fly down to Ecuador and I can’t get on the plane without a vaccine or worse yet , let’s say no one can leave america without a vaccine , I would choose to use the Sputnik V vaccine developed by the Russians..
> 
> do your own research


Which coincidently was around the same time Oxford university had their computer system hacked allegedly by Russia.
teslaman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

You be surprised what a good computer and the right connections to the dark web can take you


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> That is a bit harsh.  So, if you grow pot and get caught should we throw away the key?


I grow my pot legally


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> I grow my pot legally


Don't we all?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> I think that if you had the opportunity to get vaccinated and didn't bother to and you subsequently get sick with Covid 19 there should not be a hospital bed available for you. Lay in your bed at home and die. Survival of the fittest/smartest? Darwinism is a very efficient culler of the population. Got the first dose of the Moderna vaccine yesterday and it didn't kill me.



Glad your so concerned *******. Get your fking shot and leave me alone with the bullshit. I could die like several ppl did today in Dallas in a hundred car pile up just going to work. The only vaccination for that would be to stay at home. I cant and wont live like that. Have fun doing what ever the government tells you to do my friend. I could give two shits. And for your fking information i and my Wife have already had Covid and we are just fine, so you can have the bed you didn't want me to have. I hope you dont get sick and end up in the hospital from anything. Just be careful what you say, Karma can be a real *****.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

teslaman said:


> Which coincidently was around the same time Oxford university had their computer system hacked allegedly by Russia.
> teslaman



shat , I thought I was the only member of the Tin Foil Hat Club , TFHC


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

this thread needs binning


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

What I find amusing about this thread is the fact that many of those who have taken the covid shot are angry at those who don't trust it.  Then comments like die at home come in to play.  And the response back is......well kind of what you ask for.  

What is binning?  *teslaman?*


----------



## leafminer (Feb 11, 2021)

#Teslaman is correct, it was widely reported in the UK that because of the anti-COVID measures, colds and flu had a very low incidence. And that implies to me, if wearing masks and social distancing reduced colds and flu so much, then the damnable Chinese copying machine, Covid-19, must be one helluva lot more infectious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Nah we dont have to lock the thread. Its too easy to delete shit.
Besides it is kinda fun watching different ppls reaction to ppl who dont want a Vaccine that hasnt been tested properly. Besides i have anger issues and this thread helps me with it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Im definitely going to drive slower going home. Jasesq wants me dead so im gonna piss him off by staying alive where i can mess with him here everyday.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 11, 2021)

pooyee on shot taking lemmings .. they need a sign on their foreheads for being ... lololo


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Bwahahaha.  Remember, at the end of the day we are all friends here. You do have to be a bit thick skinned to survive sites like this.  I love it.  Hopper, you don't have anger issues....just a big teddy bear....


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

binning is deleted

like bonnet is the hood of a car

fag is a ciggy 

way out is the exit

i really liked Lymnige and Folkestone and the white cliffs of Dover...in one day in London it rained , snowed , sleet , and sunshine...this was late March

back on topic , if other person gets a flu shot and I don’t , they are protected so they do not have to worry about catching it from me or anyone , so what’s the fuss?

if one is protected , no need to worry about those who are not vaccinated , right?


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing Big.  If you get the shot you are protected from me.....if you grow a 3rd eye in a couple of years I am protected from you........


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Pute , it can be summed up in one word , or as the kids say , a meme









this is the real Karen


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> What I find amusing about this thread is the fact that many of those who have taken the covid shot are angry at those who don't trust it.  Then comments like die at home come in to play.  And the response back is......well kind of what you ask for.
> 
> What is binning?  *teslaman?*


trashing, trash can, dustbin, close thread, we are never going to agree, so lets agree to disagree
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Nah we dont have to lock the thread. Its too easy to delete shit.
> Besides it is kinda fun watching different ppls reaction to ppl who dont want a Vaccine that hasnt been tested properly. Besides i have anger issues and this thread helps me with it.


you is funny weed.
teslaman


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 11, 2021)

Glad I could get everyone all worked up.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> binning is deleted
> 
> like bonnet is the hood of a car
> 
> ...


well sort of, but new evidence purports (never used this word before) lol, to the virus mutating and the vaccine shots may not be as effective, especially as the vaccine is for covid 19 and very very soon we gonna get covid 20, fyi covid viruses have been about a very very long time, so this ain't new, just a very deadly strain, ok some survive, others are not soo lucky, nothing to do with age, health or fitness, it can kill anyone, i know many who have had it and just felt rough for a week or so, others have died.
anyway it's all a hoax,  my mates, best mates dad's uncle, who works as a cleaner at the local doctors surgery told him
teslaman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

What we need now is a real pandemic that spreads Ebola with the speed and contagion rate of covid19. (Could you ever imagine that)
If the Chinese say they did not create it I wonder who did and what was its true purpose?
The new world order did say we need to kill off a few billion in order for the food and water supplies to last for the children.

I bet it was those nasty Q People


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

teslaman said:


> That's one thing that pisses me off, smokers are considered second class citizens when in need of lung related ops yet have paid more into the system with the 70% tax on ciggies, their whole smoking life so should be offered new lungs first lol.
> teslaman



let me
pour some salt in the wound...

70% tax on ciggis their whole life,

what about the BILLION$ the Feds took from Big Tobacco Co.s for Lung Cancer Treatment cessacion, yada,yada.. & ** Public Service Announements...

Billions - sittin in a govt fund -or funds.
Al Capone never scored that Big..
The asswipe DC scummery & co-horts skimmed those funds quicker than quicker,
.
.
.
and those PSA's
the AD Council is a liberal corrupt organization - another funnel to skim/wash ill gottun booty

the SOB's deserve (I'll stop here).


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> Glad I could get everyone all worked up.


Well, you sure kept us entertained....like I said at the end of the day we are friends.  And anybody who wants can barrow Hippies toothbrush.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> Glad I could get everyone all worked up.


Aint it fun,,,yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

putembk said:


> What is binning?  *teslaman?*



me thinkx I know

binning is some sort of twisted sex act performed by porn stars and/or crack hoes.

i think it is in same general category as "edging"...

perhaps teslaman can fill us in with regards to his secret sex life.

maybe binning involves


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

mean4green said:


> let me
> pour some salt in the wound...
> 
> 70% tax on ciggis their whole life,
> ...



dude , yer only scratching the surface

without being political , focus on the criminality , everyone has heard recently about all the American dollars going overseas to places like Bangaladesh , millions of dollars to study shrimp walking on a treadmill....millions sent here , millions sent there , and maybe , just maybe a few thousand dollars get sent to some university in the middle of Africa , where does the rest of the money go?

here is the answer.....all those old politicians have gotten filthy rich off of what , $180,000 a year?......

here is how it works...

the politicians sponsor a bill for Bangaladesh for 8 million to study the mating habits of fleas at the university of Banga ...

maybe $100,000 makes it to the university and the rest is pocketed by the sponsor of the bill ans their cronies....

money laundering at the highest level.....

I told my dad that I’m considering a life of crime

he asked me would it be private or government?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

Everybody go smoke a bowl.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Pass it over.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 11, 2021)

mean4green said:


> me thinkx I know
> 
> binning is some sort of twisted sex act performed by porn stars and/or crack hoes.
> 
> ...



In this case, I think it's more like "pegging".


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> In this case, I think it's more like "pegging".



in dat case:

Teslaman - U DA MAN...

Peggy Bundy is HAWT!!!
Did you really PEG Peggy???
























SMOKE em if ya GOTTUM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> In this case, I think it's more like "pegging".


Is that like Hinny Humping


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

One always remembers their 1st prison sex


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bio-warfare & Weaponization of Medicine Amid Covid - The New American
					

In this explosive interview with Senior Editor Alex Newman of The New American magazine, former president of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS) Dr. Lee Merritt explains her belief that America is currently facing what appears to be biological warfare. Whether the...




					thenewamerican.com


----------



## pute (Feb 11, 2021)

Come on guys, walking a little beyond the line.  There is a better way of saying it.  Tomorrow we will take the next step.   You fockers always have to push the limits sex, drugs and rock and roll.  Damn hippies.


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 11, 2021)

Guilty as charged


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> Come on guys, walking a little beyond the line.  There is a better way of saying it.  Tomorrow we will take the next step.   You fockers always have to push the limits sex, drugs and rock and roll.  Damn hippies.




what I do?.......wrong?

last vaccines and flu shots I had was in 1970 basic training....I was never so sick in my life and swore I’d never take another flu shot in my life....

and I haven’t and I won’t


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

wanna go deep down the rabbit hole?

then take a look











						Odysee
					

Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




					odysee.com


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what I do?.......wrong?
> 
> last vaccines and flu shots I had was in 1970 basic training....I was never so sick in my life and swore I’d never take another flu shot in my life....
> 
> and I haven’t and I won’t


flu shots give you the flu alas in a lighter dose than full blown flu, some people have worse symtoms than others, covid 19 vaccine does not do that, as it just mimics covid 19 so your bodies, anti bodies fight off what it thinks is covid.
teslaman


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wanna go deep down the rabbit hole?
> 
> then take a look
> 
> ...


she is pissed up, drunk, so this person stating it's all bullshit, what are his medical qualifications to state such facts, also where are the millions of people who are not affected with the jab shown on this one sided video, each person is different some will die when they have a jab with an extreme adverse reactions, same goes for, i can eat a bag of nuts no problemo, others who have no tolerance to nuts could spasm with just a smell of a nut and die if having eaten one.
again a completely one sided video posted by nut jobs, imho, only of course.
teslaman


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

teslaman said:


> flu shots give you the flu alas in a lighter dose than full blown flu, some pepole have worse symtoms than others, covid 19 vaccine does not do that, as it just mimics covid 19 so your bodies, anti bodies fight off what it thinks is covid.
> teslaman


Says the Government who hasn't a fking clue.
Never in our history has several Vaccines been approved without yrs of testing bro. Just because they tell you there safe doesn't mean they are.
Thousands of ppl are sick or dead and suing drug companies for drugs that were approved by the Government. Yeah i trust them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Says the Government who hasn't a fking clue.
> Never in our history has several Vaccines been approved without yrs of testing bro. Just because they tell you there safe doesn't mean they are.
> Thousands of ppl are sick or dead and suing drug companies for drugs that were approved by the Government. Yeah i trust them.


There is a reason for this push to vaccinate , they just are not telling use the cure is worse than the fix.
They know it is coming and are trying anything now to stop it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Let me give you just one of many examples of medications approved thats killing ppl and has now after yrs of use been pulled from the drug stores ( Zantac ). Thousands of ppl now have several different kinds of cancers from the shit they were told was safe. Hummmm


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Teslaman needs to go work for Fauchi. He can be his salesman. The new Poster Boy for the Covid Vaccines  that's plural by the way. And why are there more then one. Whats behind door #1.
There are 48 being tested on humans and 164 being studied in laboratories. Why,,if they already have the right one?


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

teslaman said:


> she is pissed up, drunk, so this person stating it's all bullshit, what are his medical qualifications to state such facts, also where are the millions of people who are not affected with the jab shown on this one sided video, each person is different some will die when they have a jab with an extreme adverse reactions, same goes for, i can eat a bag of nuts no problemo, others who have no tolerance to nuts could spasm with just a smell of a nut and die if having eaten one.
> again a completely one sided video posted by nut jobs, imho, only of course.
> teslaman




fair enough ...pissed up drunk eh....well I’m chuffed!

you want credentials?

check out the credentials of Dr.Simone Gold and please let us know if she is also pissed up , drunk.


Dr. Simone M Gold is an Emergency Medicine Specialist in Los Angeles, California. She graduated with honors in 1989. Having more than 32 years of diverse experiences, especially in EMERGENCY MEDICINE, Dr. Simone M Gold affiliates with many hospitals including Sells Indian Health Service Hospital, San Joaquin Community Hospital, cooperates with many other doctors and specialists in many medical groups including Ton Sells Hospital, Sound Physicians Emergency Medicine Of Southern

She graduated from Chicago Medical School before attending Stanford University Law School to earn her Juris Doctorate degree. She completed her residency in Emergency Medicine at Stony Brook University Hospital in New York.”

“Dr. Gold worked in Washington D.C. for the Surgeon General, as well as for the Chairman of the Labor & Human Resources Committee. She works as an emergency physician on the frontlines whether or not there is a pandemic. Her clinical work serves all Americans: from urban-inner city, to suburban and the Native American population. Her legal work has focused on inpatient vs. outpatient determinations.. She writes on a number of policy issues relating to law and medicine.”


Now that I have your attention , please watch her presentation.









						Dr Simone Gold "The truth about the CV 19 vaccine
					

" mirrored" an indepth look at the truth behind the vaccine




					lbry.tv
				






oh!...that ain’t enough?

well alrightttttttty then!

Check out the credentials of Dr. Dolores Cahill.


*Dolores Cahill, Professor, University College Dublin*
Prof. Cahill received her degree in Molecular Genetics from Trinity College Dublin (1989) and her PhD in Immunology from Dublin City University in 1994. She was group leader of the Protein Technology Group in the Max-Planck-Institute of Molecular Genetics, Berlin, Germany (1996-2003) She co-founded a biotechnology company, Protagen AG (www.protagen.de) in Dortmund to commercialise this technology. Since 2005, she is Professor of Translational Science at the UCD School of Medicine and Medical Sciences.
Her research, publication and patent record is in high content protein/antibody arrays and their biomedical applications. Application include the characterisation of antibodies specificity (including therapeutic antibodies), biomarker discovery validation, diagnostics, assay development, protein-interaction studies, proteomics, large scale/systems biology research.
She is a member of a number of Editorial and Science Advisory and Review Boards. For the past 10 years she has been involved in policy development in the areas of science, technology and innovation, including in the EU Health, Innovation and Infrastructure. Since 2003, she is a Member of the Irish Government’s Advisory Science Council (ASC) (www.sciencecouncil.ie), appointed by the Minister for Industry, Trade and Employment. For the past ten years, she is on a number of Science Advisory & Review Boards, including for BMBF/DLR in Germany; BBSRC in the UK; Vinnova in Sweden. She has received prizes for her research, including the prestigious BMBF ‘BioFuture’ Award from the German Minister of Science. She was awarded the Federation of European Biochemical Societies (FEBS) 2009 Award for her research & its significance. Other recipients of this award include Prof. J. Craig Venter & Prof. Robert Huber.








Now please watch her very short message and please let us know if the good Professor is pissed up , drunk.











						Professor Of Molecular Genetics Dr. Dolores Cahill Warns About Side-Effects Of mRNA Vaccines - Business Game Changers
					

Dr. Dolores Cahill Warns About mRNA COVID Vaccine: Business Game Changers w/ Sarah Westall - Big Issues, Innovation, Disruption



					sarahwestall.com
				





Professor of Molecular Genetics


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

teslaman said:


> flu shots give you the flu alas in a lighter dose than full blown flu, some pepole have worse symtoms than others, covid 19 vaccine does not do that, as it just mimics covid 19 so your bodies, anti bodies fight off what it thinks is covid.
> teslaman




can you please cite your sources?

thanks


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

I think everybody is out getting the 2nd dose.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

2 doses. Guess one isn't enough of that one. The other one you only take one dose. Guess the next one they will shove up your ass a suppository.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 12, 2021)

I heard the Sputnik V is only one dose and there is no rna , the vaccine goes after the covid family of viruses


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I heard the Sputnik V is only one dose and there is no rna , the vaccine goes after the covid family of viruses


I read in the paper *Vladimir Putin has REFUSED to get the Sputnik V Covid vaccine lol*


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> I read in the paper *Vladimir Putin has REFUSED to get the Sputnik V Covid vaccine lol*


We should get him as a member


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Says the Government who hasn't a fking clue.
> Never in our history has several Vaccines been approved without yrs of testing bro. Just because they tell you there safe doesn't mean they are.
> Thousands of ppl are sick or dead and suing drug companies for drugs that were approved by the Government. Yeah i trust them.


I totally agree. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Edited by Weedhopper


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Teslaman needs to go work for Fauchi. He can be his salesman. The new Poster Boy for the Covid Vaccines  that's plural by the way. And why are there more then one. Whats behind door #1.
> There are 48 being tested on humans and 164 being studied in laboratories. Why,,if they already have the right one?


we suck,,you Americans have the best of the best.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> fair enough ...pissed up drunk eh....well I’m chuffed!
> 
> you want credentials?
> 
> ...


Could be right. Thanks.yehaaaaaaaaaa
Edited by Weedhopper


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

Back for more eh bro


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can you please cite your sources?
> 
> thanks


I dont have any. I just talk a lot of shit. Thats why i got banned before when i was Mrnice. And if i keep my shit up ill be banned again.
Edited by Weedhopper.


----------



## pute (Feb 12, 2021)

I am gonna stand down and let all of you have at it tonight.  Nobody here t man so have fun...No politics!


----------



## teslaman (Feb 12, 2021)

im signing out and watching zero zero zero


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Good choice.
I edited your last few post to help you out. Let me know if you need some more help.
Im the one that had your bann lifted my friend,,dont make me regret it. Knock it off and stop going below the belt.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thousands of ppl are sick or dead and suing drug companies for drugs that were approved by the Government. Yeah i trust them.



e.g. - ZanTac - a prolifically prescribed pill for acid reflux - other digestive problems.
         Recently taken off martket - after a decade of use - because it causes CANCER.

         My sister- an RN - said the hospital passed them out to patients like M&M's..

FDA - can F  o f f .... 
Trust Govt Bureaucrats??? NEVER


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Let me give you just one of many examples of medications approved thats killing ppl and has now after yrs of use been pulled from the drug stores ( Zantac ). Thousands of ppl now have several different kinds of cancers from the shit they were told was safe. Hummmm



Sorry Hopper -I did not see your post - and posted about the same thang!!!

I blame
the freshly
cleaned with ISO
glass Bullet
dat wAZ
LoAdED uP
wiFf
LimEgrEen
NuGgEt..

I'Ze  STONED IMMACULATE...


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> I read in the paper *Vladimir Putin has REFUSED to get the Sputnik V Covid vaccine lol*



Rumor has it the reason he won;t take it
is 
because
it was developed by the
political name Adminstration....


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> We should get him as a member



He gave a lenghty interview on 60 minutes awhile back.

He sounded and acted like da Father of Russia - great leader.

He was asked - why did he have nuclear missiles pointed at USA?

He answered - because the USA has missiles pointed at Russia.

******
I don't think he is as ruthless as the western press depicts him,
well
except for the poisioning of opposition stunts...
and
skimming Billion$ for lavish Soviet cribs.


Heck - I would probably vote for him.


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

teslaman said:


> we suck,,you Americans have the best of the best.



Never been across the Pond.

England is the top ally to USA,
but
IMHO

you Brits screwed the pooch-

by continuing to finance a bunch of Royal Leeches,
 (on top of regular tax burden to finance the elected Leeches)
and
handing over your guns, relinquishing 2nd Amendment Right to Bear Arms.


and you drink warm beer!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> I read in the paper *Vladimir Putin has REFUSED to get the Sputnik V Covid vaccine lol*



can you please cite your source


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ah crap...I was curious what the Tesla man would say about the credentials of those Doctors that I posted.

He must have said some crap cause I see the mods did some heavy editing

oh well , I really doubt that I can change Tesla’s mind but it was fun trying to have an intelligent conversation with him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Mean4green that post was edited of Teslaman by me.
He was not saying nice things about the US so i helped him be more respectful. Probably he didnt mean it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sounds like Tman is a spotted owl.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Morning all.....I ain't taking the shot but I will take another toke......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

a shot at Pute's house.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## teslaman (Feb 13, 2021)

I have been to the usa over 10 x times, much prefer countries with some history or something to go check out, something other than fried chicken or donut adverts every ten minutes on tv, as for us handing in our guns we never had any and don't want any either. as for the royal family tbh i think they should be dismissed, just don;t see the need or point,  i could go onto your leaders which would take a while, shitty actors, racists, war mongers, the whole shebang.
i have little interest in whether you decide to ban me with your pm threat weed, it will have no impact on my life whatsoever, so on that note i guess the next time i try and sign in it won't happen.
teslaman


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

@ *teslaman*,  Don't really understand you.   You were banned by Hamster Lewis for stiring the pot.  Hopper and I decided to let you come back because of the cirsumastances in which you were banned.  Now, we allow you to come back.  You change your name from Mr Nice and contiune to to be a trouble maker.  You have openly and seemingly intentionally fought with any member that you can.  

I have better things to do than babysit you.  So, with that said get along or get out.  I am issuing you a warning and the rest is up to you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

hey Tesla ,before you quit or get banned , what did you think about the credentials of those doctors I posted?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Nope,,enough is enough. And your right Teslaman/Mrclean you wont be logging in again. Tear your ass to a forum for for the UK and asshats like you that dont like our Country.
And it took you 10 trips here to say you dont like our Country and fried chicken,, Bullshit. See ya.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> a shot at Pute's house.....




we just shoot up marijuana around here


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry guys. We tried to give him a second chance when we lifted his bann. I believe everyone deserves a second chance,,and he got more then that,,but enough is enough. Now maybe we can get back to being civil.
Me and Pute don't like banning anybody and we have lifted several who were banned by the other crew.
And i won't let this bullshit stop me from giving ppl chances.
Now lts time to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> can you please cite your source


Dailymail lol yesterday’s news


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Feb 13, 2021)

Sorry about the slight disruption in our regular programming.....now back to having fun....














Wow, a lot more people around here taking shots than I thought.....


----------



## Patwi (Feb 13, 2021)

.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

Some people get carried away with this bullshit
Reason I stay out of politics 
Someone always ends up crying


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Teslaman said he don't like our Country,,,BUT said he has made 10 TRIPS HERE.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Teslaman said he don't like our Country,,,BUT said he has made 10 TRIPS HERE.


That’s about it love it when their on holiday then hate it when they get back home lol
Can’t believe I paid $5 for a packet of HobNobs
Last night  never mind Covid shots lol,feel like the Irish shop here raped me


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)

Okay,,she talked me into it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

No Respect None....



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 268962


OK I will bend over for that


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

Surprising what a pair of nice boobs can make you do lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 13, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> OK I will bend over for that


You bend over for anything, ya old soap dropper!


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> it is wot it is ..




well maybe sometimes it is

and then other times it isn’t , it turns out to be what one makes it

tesla made his bed and now he gets to sleep in it


The celts are here said:


> Some people get carried away with this bullshit
> Reason I stay out of politics
> Someone always ends up crying


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 13, 2021)

I remember when the Covid shit first started in San Francisco ,my wife because she’s a nurse on a Covid ward they had all the nurses and doctors staying in hotels ,so they didn’t spread anything to their families,it was crazy I hardly seen here,
Just
Me and the dogs


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2021)

What people think of other countries is highly subjective and also depends enormously on the length of visit and the location. Take the UK for instance. I have lived all over, including London and the far north of Scotland. People in the north are supposed to be more friendly, but just try Manchester. London, however, is a hellhole. Now, I've lived in 33 different countries including the USA. And the USA can also be a hellhole (NYC: the rudest people on the planet) or it can be great fun (San Francisco, as it used to be before the Tech Industry destroyed it). I've experienced things in Africa that words can't really describe, but at the same time I was treated like royalty by the people in those countries.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 15, 2021)

leafminer said:


> What people think of other countries is highly subjective and also depends enormously on the length of visit and the location. Take the UK for instance. I have lived all over, including London and the far north of Scotland. People in the north are supposed to be more friendly, but just try Manchester. London, however, is a hellhole. Now, I've lived in 33 different countries including the USA. And the USA can also be a hellhole (NYC: the rudest people on the planet) or it can be great fun (San Francisco, as it used to be before the Tech Industry destroyed it). I've experienced things in Africa that words can't really describe, but at the same time I was treated like royalty by the people in those countries.View attachment 269044
> View attachment 269045
> View attachment 269046


I’m from Belfast myself lived in  London  moved to newyork for 1 day then moved down to San Francisco ,I’ve lived ina few other countries  but I’ve been living in San Francisco since 98 before
The techies killed the city ,but now their all moving
Out lol to Texas some shit like that


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hold it, are we talking about San Francisco, CA? What exactly was good about the place? Curious minds (and people that have never been there) want to know.


----------



## pute (Feb 15, 2021)

I have never been across the Pond but I have been to SF many many times.  Lots for a tourist to do there.  Our corporate HQ was there.  Napa, dinner cruise in the bay, over looking the bay, Salsauito  on and on.....used to love the place.  Nest to Vegas and Key West....SF was next.  

Now I have no interest to go there.  Really anywhere on the West Coast.  I do not hear good things.....respect to those who live there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 15, 2021)

I love my State. We may not be perfect but we are self sufficient. Have the largest NG military in the US. More guns then God. Yehaaaaaaa


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have never been across the Pond but I have been to SF many many times.  Lots for a tourist to do there.  Our corporate HQ was there.  Napa, dinner cruise in the bay, over looking the bay, Salsauito  on and on.....used to love the place.  Nest to Vegas and Key West....SF was next.
> 
> Now I have no interest to go there.  Really anywhere on the West Coast.  I do not hear good things.....respect to those who live there.


Only time I do tourist shit is when the mates or family come
Over my sister and her 2 mates outside miss doubt fire


 house lol they hung about together since they were kids,there all in there 50’s now lol still act like a bunch of kids,the masks are funny


----------



## leafminer (Feb 17, 2021)

San Francisco. Well... I met this high flying lawyer on the plane from the UK. He introduced me to people from the Haight-Ashbury original scene and in Cotati. I went to the Dead concert in Berkeley and the following night to Doctor Dan's in Cotati, for the after-gig party. It was incredibly wild; Dan had kilos of pure flake Colombian in a chest freezer and I had brought a bag of purple weed from Garberville. I was living in the 'loin at a rooming house for $10 a day including dinner, and going to Black clubs in the evenings with my Black friend Les, who lived in the same place. He taught me to shoot pool one-handed. I found a GF but after taking her to the Exotic Erotic Arts Ball on Polk, we went back to hers where it turned out she was a member of the Chastity Club.


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

I always wanted to go and stand on the corner of Haight and Ashbury.  Never did.  I heard the place wasn't safe even during daylight hours. What a shame!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2021)

Standing on the corner? Pimp Daddy!


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2021)

No silly, a hippie walking on hallowed ground.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## The celts are here (Feb 18, 2021)

putembk said:


> I always wanted to go and stand on the corner of Haight and Ashbury.  Never did.  I heard the place wasn't safe even during daylight hours. What a shame!


It’s not the same anymore,it’s a real shithole now
I live 20 minute walk away from Haight street it’s been years since I was there to many drugged up rich kids begging 
For money  
My best friend used to live above all you need cafe back in the day grew a shit load of weed I his apartment lol


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 18, 2021)

cool story 



leafminer said:


> San Francisco. Well... I met this high flying lawyer on the plane from the UK. He introduced me to people from the Haight-Ashbury original scene and in Cotati. I went to the Dead concert in Berkeley and the following night to Doctor Dan's in Cotati, for the after-gig party. It was incredibly wild; Dan had kilos of pure flake Colombian in a chest freezer and I had brought a bag of purple weed from Garberville. I was living in the 'loin at a rooming house for $10 a day including dinner, and going to Black clubs in the evenings with my Black friend Les, who lived in the same place. He taught me to shoot pool one-handed. I found a GF but after taking her to the Exotic Erotic Arts Ball on Polk, we went back to hers where it turned out she was a member of the Chastity Club. View attachment 269069


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2021)

My older brother got his second stab and sent me this:


----------



## TOA (Feb 20, 2021)

This vax?  **** no.

Am I am anti-vaxxer? **** no.

Nuff’ said pass the bong.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 20, 2021)

TOA said:


> This vax?  **** no.
> 
> Am I am anti-vaxxer? **** no.
> 
> Nuff’ said pass the bong.


----------



## Rudedude (Feb 26, 2021)

Just got back from my first shot. I haven't seen my daughter or her family since October. We missed Thanksgiving, Christmas and a couple birthdays. I just want this shit over as soon as possible.


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 26, 2021)

No way. Before ANYONE takes the vaccine, allow me to share all the deaths, hospitalizations and strange reactions of those around the world who Fake News hasn't bothered to inform you about. This vax ALTERS the RNA in your cells. It also has weird ingredients in it like aborted fetal tissue & other fun stuff like arsenic. Bill Gates & Fraud Fauci engineered & funded it big. Bill Gates is a big believer in depopulation through vaccines and last I heard, was a computer person...not a physician. DO YOUR RESEARCH FIRST. Unfortunately, when its done its done.


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

@Rudy, I think we are all tired of this mess.  I just wish that I believed what we are being told.  I hope you can at least reunite with your family.
I guess I am lucky, my life really hasn't changed all that much.  Probably cause I'm not afraid of this shit.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 26, 2021)

MountainDweller said:


> No way. Before ANYONE takes the vaccine, allow me to share all the deaths, hospitalizations and strange reactions of those around the world who Fake News hasn't bothered to inform you about. This vax ALTERS the RNA in your cells. It also has weird ingredients in it like aborted fetal tissue & other fun stuff like arsenic. Bill Gates & Fraud Fauci engineered & funded it big. Bill Gates is a big believer in depopulation through vaccines and last I heard, was a computer person...not a physician. DO YOUR RESEARCH FIRST. Unfortunately, when its done its done.


No one is twisting your arm to get it


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 26, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> No one is twisting your arm to get it



well not so fast there pilgrims 

one has to define twisting 

if you meant twisting equals mandatory , you are correct , the covid vaccine is not actively mandatory , yet

and I say active mandatory because right now we have passive mandatory vaccines

when I cannot board an airplane without proof of vaccination , leave the United States or enter another country without proof of vaccination , many frontline healthcare workers are “required” to get vaccinated as a condition of employment , and many other examples of passive mandatory vaccinations

i know a few people who are having to make a life changing decision as to whether they get the vaccination or lose their job

that is some arm twisting in my opinion


----------



## pute (Feb 26, 2021)

My daughter works for the State of Colo.  She is tracked on her cell phone by the state and are contemplating requiring proof of the shot before entering work.  She is thinking of quiting.  To be continued.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Fk the Government and fk that vaccine. And believe me they will start trying to make you take that freaking shot. They can kiss my ass.
I know an old man that smokes three packs of cigarettes a day and he took both shots cause he is worried about getting the virus and dying,,are you fking kidding me.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk the Government and fk that vaccine. And believe me they will start trying to make you take that freaking shot. They can kiss my ass.
> I know an old man that smokes three packs of cigarettes a day and he took both shots cause he is worried about getting the virus and dying,,are you fking kidding me.


You really smoke 3 packs of fags a day


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2021)

Three ain't shit. In my heyday. I was putting four packs a day away, and sometimes five. Last doc I went to said he couldn't tell I'd ever smoked a day.


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2021)

I have never smoked anything but marijuana.....I have never taken a flu shot since being inductioned in the army over 50 years ago....what do you think the chances of me putting a LONG TERM UNTESTED vaccine in my body.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Three ain't shit. In my heyday. I was putting four packs a day away, and sometimes five. Last doc I went to said he couldn't tell I'd ever smoked a day.


Lol I find that hard to believe you smoke 420 cigarettes a week and the doctor said he couldn't
Tell you smoked that’s 1680 a month

sorry man I’m surprised you can breathe


----------



## pute (Feb 27, 2021)

All ya gotta do is get a hypodermic suck it up and pop it in your arise....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 27, 2021)

Be aware of what's ahead, there is talking and rumors of medicating the water supplies to keep the Country from interior war. It would su8re make giving vaccines easy if they could poison us orally.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> You really smoke 3 packs of fags a day



Bro i havent touched tobacco in several yrs.
Where the h.ell did you get that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Jakefish said:


> When is the vote?


Its on the thread Bud Of The Month at the very top. You will see the poll. And its going on right now.


----------



## The celts are here (Feb 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bro i havent touched tobacco in several yrs.
> Where the h.ell did you get that?


Sorry about that read that wrong lol,I need to start wearing my classes lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 27, 2021)

Fking stoner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> Lol I find that hard to believe you smoke 420 cigarettes a week and the doctor said he couldn't
> Tell you smoked that’s 1680 a month
> 
> sorry man I’m surprised you can breathe


Your math skills are sorely lacking. I smoked a minimum of 560 a week, and that's 2240 a month. Believe what you will. I have no reason to lie. I was smoking that much when I was in Jr. High and running track with the HS varsity team. I can still dive underwater and scare the shit out of people that think I've drown. Not bad for a guy that was born with asthma, huh?


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 27, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Be aware of what's ahead, there is talking and rumors of medicating the water supplies to keep the Country from interior war. It would su8re make giving vaccines easy if they could poison us orally.


Good luck with that! I've been drinking well water since '60.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Been an outlaw most of my life. No sense in changing now.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Been an outlaw most of my life. No sense in changing now.


That's ok Hippie, you and I are old men.....the want us to die.  Remember that movie where the younger generation wanted everyone over 50 dead.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 1, 2021)

lots of good medical reports coming out on the effectiveness of ivermectin in treating the China flu


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> That's ok Hippie, you and I are old men.....the want us to die.  Remember that movie where the younger generation wanted everyone over 50 dead.


I think that movie was called Wild In The Streets.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Mar 1, 2021)

MountainDweller said:


> No way. Before ANYONE takes the vaccine, allow me to share all the deaths, hospitalizations and strange reactions of those around the world who Fake News hasn't bothered to inform you about. This vax ALTERS the RNA in your cells. It also has weird ingredients in it like aborted fetal tissue & other fun stuff like arsenic. Bill Gates & Fraud Fauci engineered & funded it big. Bill Gates is a big believer in depopulation through vaccines and last I heard, was a computer person...not a physician. DO YOUR RESEARCH FIRST. Unfortunately, when its done its done.


With all due respect, this is total nonsense.




> A post on Facebook has claimed that the Covid-19 vaccine is an RNA vaccine that will “actually change your DNA”.
> 
> Although some of the 50 or so candidate Covid-19 vaccines are based on RNA technologies, they do not change your DNA. We’ve written about this before here.
> 
> ...











						RNA Covid-19 vaccines will not change your DNA - Full Fact
					

Several candidate vaccines use this technology.




					fullfact.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2021)

Surfer Joe,,,just post your findings Bro and debate the issues, but no need for calling someone ignorant because you disagree with them. You don't lead out with  all due respect, and then call someone ignorant. I edited your thread.
Keep it civil my friend.
And unless you are a scientist working in that field you dont know anymore then he does.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

I saw yesterday that the current vaccine will have to be updated on a regular basis in order to keep up with the virus changes over time.   Hmmm, got me thinking does that mean that everybody is gonna have to get the shot again and again and again and again.  I guess so.  Which means you still aren't any more safe than those who haven't gotten the shot.  

Makes you wonder who is better off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2021)

They can stick that Vaccine up their butts. Im not going to be their Ginny Pig. Vaccines take yrs to test. I dont believe a fking thing the Government says.
I work in Government buildings. As a matter of fact every guard i have talked to today said no way or they taking that shot. Most of them are vets or x- police. One was a young lady that had been in Afghanistan. She said they could kiss her ass.


----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## pute (Mar 1, 2021)

That is exactly why I don't get flu shots....never the right strain.  But the powers to be encourage you to take it anyway.....gotta get rid of the shit.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 1, 2021)

Funny how the west coast folks are so quick to buy into government lies. Something in the water?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

No most of its on their streets. Shit,,needles,pee,,and lots of homeless ppl. They are too busy taking care of illegals to help the vets and homeless on the streets. The ones with any since are trying to get rid of that idiot Governor and i dont blame them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Watching the local news last night and our Governor is about to lift all Covid restrictions including the one for those God Damn masks.
Its about fking time. Freedom at last freedom at last. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Watching the local news last night and our Governor is about to lift all Covid restrictions including the one for those God Damn masks.
> Its about fking time. Freedom at last freedom at last. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


OK misread I see it is Texas Gov.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 2, 2021)

My governor will ease up on the restrictions when she's voted out in two years.

A friend of mine was at a bar down the street. Wore his mask like a good little sheep and sat down and ordered a beer. Half way through it, he coughed into his arm, just like the fearless leaders say to. He was kicked out. He's a nicer guy than I am. I know what I'd have done.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

I like to go shopping with my wife in the big food store
She wears a mask I don't , when the isle is crowded with people I walk down it 1st coughing .................... Man you should see the sheep fly LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Fell down my foot
Looks more like Ronda Rowdy went WWW on his face.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 2, 2021)

if push came to shove and interpret that as push me into Ecuador and shove me through the door , I may opt for the Sputnik V........

I do not know enough about the Johnson and Johnson vaccine yet , other than it is a one shot and yer done regimen 

in other words , if it takes a vaccine to get into Ecuador , or worse than that , it may be a requirement for re-entry back into America ( was that redundant or did I repeat myself?) , I would take the Sputnik V version


----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 2, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

^^^^ The Old Cover Thee  As s trick


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

OK was over in my dog group private group and someone had posted this about their elderly Mother who just died of heart attacks after second dose of the vaccine.

The group lost a great member this morning. My mother (name removed)

passed unexpectedly. She got her second covid vaccine Thursday and was sick all weekend. She had multiple heart attacks this morning. Unknown if any connection to the vaccine.

She died................................................


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 8, 2021)

I get
My first shot tomorrow


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## The celts are here (Mar 9, 2021)

I got mine today I’m still alive lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

You will be assimilated with the CoBorg.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Celts give us a report after the second one....word is it is a bietch..


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> I get
> My first shot tomorrow



thanks for taking one for the team


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

@Big....maybe but will never get off the bench


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> E="bigsur51, post: 1116114, member: 60570"]
> thanks for taking one for the team


Maybe but will never get off the bench.
[/QUOTE]

well , as a team member , I won’t take the experimental drug , no Sir , so that is why I thanked the Celt..........even if he is ok , I wanna  see what the long term effects are , say five to ten years from now.......

so I am vatching and vaiting


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Ditto


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

The new scuttle butt is they never had a cure and have been using distilled water to keep people calm until the virus runs its natural course. Why else would they be allowing so many illegals across the boarder carrying the virus as we speak.

All sounds like a book, Walt get your paper out


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

Covid is only one of many things to worry about.  What's for dinner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

Stew and it was Good


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

See how easy it is.... problem solved.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> See how easy it is.... problem solved.


You are a Lucky Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 9, 2021)

He must be hung like a Mexican Donkey in a sex show.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

I think we should just smoke another bowl and sleep on this.....


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> Celts give us a report after the second one....word is it is a bietch..


3 weeks before the second shot


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2021)

Celts pierced his pecker and can't pee straight. lets follow Celts and get a shot.


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Celts pierced his pecker and can't pee straight. lets follow Celts and get a shot.


Mite make you grow horns just saying
At the end of the day I’m not affraid to get a vaccine shot,unlike some ladies here lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank God for those tough guys out in California.


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 9, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Thank God for those tough guys out in California.


I class myself as an Irish man from Belfast not California even know I live here and don’t own a man purse
My wife is a nurse on a Covid ward she’s had loads of patients die,I’d rather take my chances with a vaccine than died hooked up to some breathing machine,

if you don’t want
To take it that’s your bussiness


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2021)

You are a goog dude Celts and to each his own.  I am still on the fence watching to see if your **** falls off......ha ha....


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 9, 2021)

putembk said:


> You are a goog dude Celts and to each his own.  I am still on the fence watching to see if your **** falls off......ha ha....


My wife had her 2 shots as well nothing happen to her either ,second one made her tired for a day that was it,the way there’s are going
You won’t be able to travel soon without the vaccine and I like to travel outside of America 
My family live in Ireland ,wife’s family are in the Philippines,I haven’t been home since this shit started


----------



## Patwi (Mar 10, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

Again Celts,,im not following someone who has to pee in a sink at ppls houses because he shoved something in his pecker and cant pee in a toilet without setting down..
Dont care who gets the shot. Your choice. 
As for ppl dying. Go fking figure,, your wifes a nurse. Lots and lots of ppl die every fking yr from lung related problems. Now they call it covid. Total fking bullshit. Your Wife goes by what she is told,,plain and simple. If the government told them it was the black plague thats what they would go with. There are lots of nurses and doctors that say its Influenza A or B not fking covid. Are they liers because they dont agree?
You take the shot Celts because you are afraid not too,,but you call us ladies,,really. Your the one scared to death so you run out and get the shot because they tell you too,,not us ladies.

By the way Celts,,i think the word your really looking for is deplorable's not ladies, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Now they say I need a third shot to cure the second shot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2021)

Well said, Hopper.


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

I am not gonna tell anybody to take or not take the vaccine.  It is an individual decision.  I will say we all have a common interest here.  Marijuana has brought us together ......  Some will decide to take the vaccine and some won't. Personally I don't care,  it will not influence my feelings toward any member here.  So let's all get along and realze we all have different wants needs and desires.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

OK what Movie


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2021)

Lord of the flies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Lord of the flies


Bingo
You win a Dollar


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have stayed out of any arguments for or against the vaccine. Myself, having terminal cancer, my Dr. advised me to get the vaccine. Had my second shot on Feb. 1st. Never even felt where either shot was at, let alone any other adverse reaction.


----------



## The celts are here (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m out of this forum good luck ladies


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

Why thank you Celts,,us ladies will just have to make it without you. Course we can actually pee standing up,,and i dont mean in a sink.
Good luck. If you grow a third eye,, please come back and warn us Deplorables.

And by the way, you didnt have to leave because we disagree on a subject. If you dont like what was being said on a particular thread just dont click on that thread. Just that simple. I personally dont run off because i disagree with someone, but to each his own. I see that a lot nowadays.

And by the way. Im giving you shit about the Pecker ring because you gave me permission. See below.


The Celts
Full sleeves, head ,neck ,back ,chest, hands,legs,my wife don’t have any tattoos lol

I did have a price Albert piercing for 20 years ,I took it out 4 years ago while I was having a heart attack lol,just in case they had to give me electric shock to bring
Me back and blew my cock off,the look on the ambulance blokes face when I pulled my **** out to take the ring out in the ambulance,funny enough they had to shock me twice,died twice in the ambulance never put the ring back in again
Was a pretty big ring as well 00 gauge lol
*Use to piss in peoples bathroom sink didn’t want to spray their toilet *


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> I have stayed out of any arguments for or against the vaccine. Myself, having terminal cancer, my Dr. advised me to get the vaccine. Had my second shot on Feb. 1st. Never even felt where either shot was at, let alone any other adverse reaction.


The problem is not the ppl  getting the shot Bro. The problem is the ppl talking shit to the ones that wont take the shot..


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 10, 2021)

The celts are here said:


> I’m out of this forum good luck ladies


That breaks my heart.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

Its a bit nippily out


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That breaks my heart.


Ill never understand ppl that run every time you disagree with them. Especially since this forum has several good threads they can contribute too. If i dont like something and i dont think i cant handle it,,i dont click on it. Just that simple. But I'm use to it nowadays. Fking Millennials get butt hurt to easy. Celts had some good looking plants.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 10, 2021)

This is one of the tamest weed forums I have been in , doubt anyone could find a better place.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 11, 2021)

There's gotta be one out there that coddles crybabies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2021)

Yeah Hippie,,its called Silicone Valley.


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

I have decided to take a shot.....hmmm....vodka or jack.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> I have decided to take a shot.....hmmm....vodka or jack.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

Why is everyone wearing 2 masks now?




Because some people are doing it all wrong.​


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

This is exactly why I am on the fence on taking this vaccine. I just got this from NewsMax.  This was rushed to market and who knows what the LONG term issues are....here is one.

A World Health Organization expert advisory committee is currently looking at AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine after some countries paused distribution of it, but there is no reason not to use it, a spokeswoman said on Friday.


Health authorities in several countries including Denmark, Norway, and Iceland have suspended the use of AstraZeneca's vaccine following reports of the formation of blood clots in some people who have been vaccinated.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 12, 2021)

Over 100 people in Israel that have taken the Phifer version have came down with covid. Nope. No thanks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

*Bastards
They Killed Kenny.



*​


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2021)

Fk that shot and fk the Government.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that shot and fk the Government.


Off with their Heads........................................LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that shot and fk the Government.


Couldn't have said it any better.  Short succinct and to the point.  Nothing worse than a broke and well armed Gov't .....This is now our new normal.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that shot and fk the Government.


*NOT POLITICAL.*  This is information to enable you to make a *LIFE* decision.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

I bet they heard about the new world order sale C was having.
I find it funny that our own Government is now saying we will lose a war with China over the TV at night now. Gee how did that happen, should we expect something BIG and exciting in our futures,
Oil em up Boys, might be time to find out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

They are claiming that the photo is not of China but a lab in Maryland
Does anyone believe these people anymore?









						Obama, Fauci, and Melinda Gates Visited Wuhan Lab in 2015, Pictures Surface; Here's the Truth
					

The US had given $3.7 million in funding to Wuhan Lab, which is blamed for the origin of coronavirus.




					www.ibtimes.sg


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

We can post our thoughts without breaking the terms of use so please stay within those terms.  You can walk the line but please don't cross it.  That is an art in itself and you all know how to do that so please don't make us start deleting posts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> We can post our thoughts without breaking the terms of use so please stay within those terms.  You can walk the line but please don't cross it.  That is an art in itself and you all know how to do that so please don't make us start deleting posts.


I understand, but we as Americans have been put on silence everywhere
We are the Badguys , but yet we support more hungry than their own countries do, Not trying to bring anything in , but how long are we suppose to sit back and stomach all the crap they are flushing down our throats now, Come on Dr Suess , Come on man, said the man who repeats himself a lot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> We can post our thoughts without breaking the terms of use so please stay within those terms.  You can walk the line but please don't cross it.  That is an art in itself and you all know how to do that so please don't make us start deleting posts.


You delete that Crazy guy Roster posts all the time. LOL


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

That last post was well said.....please remember how you did that.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

I have a certificate that says I am sane.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I have a certificate that says I am sane.


Me too, signed by five independent psychologists stating that I'm no longer a threat to society and ready to return to being a productive citizen.
Fools.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 13, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)

Well said brother.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm not afraid to die -- and that's what scares me.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 13, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Me too, signed by five independent psychologists stating that I'm no longer a threat to society and ready to return to being a productive citizen.
> Fools.


Well, yeah.  My psych dude said I always felt I had to get even.

We'll see about that...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Me neither, Walt. It's gonna happen sooner or later. We ain't gettin' outta this alive.
That said, I still look both ways before I cross the road.


----------



## pute (Mar 13, 2021)

A vial of COVID-19 vaccine is held by Advanced Pharmacist Rachael Raleigh at Gold Coast University Hospital in Gold Coast, Australia, on Feb. 22, 2021. (Glenn Hunt/Getty Images)


                            Viewpoints                             

*The Biggest COVID-19 Vaccine Skeptics? Frontline Health Care Workers*





Lawrence Solomon
 

                               March 11, 2021                                Updated: March 11, 2021                           

biggersmaller 
Print




_Commentary_
What do frontline health care workers and first responders know about COVID-19 vaccines that politicians and their public health advisers don’t?
According to a January analysis by Gallup, 51 percent of health care workers and first responders polled in December were unconvinced of the merits of getting vaccinated, even if the vaccine “was free, available, FDA approved and 90% effective.”
Gallup found these results especially concerning since those at highest risk of exposure to COVID-19—the professionals required to meet America’s health, safety, and critical economic needs whom the National Academies of Engineering, Science and Medicine define as “Tier 1A workers”—were the likeliest to refuse vaccination (34 percent).
The frontline workers proved to be as defiant as Gallup’s survey of their intentions anticipated. In California, over half of Tehama County’s hospital workers at St. Elizabeth Community Hospital, an estimated 50 percent of frontline workers in Riverside County, and 20 percent to 40 percent in L.A. County refused the vaccine, according to a report in the Los Angeles Times.
In Georgia, according to an estimate in the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, only 30 percent of health care workers have been inoculated. In Ohio, Gov. Mike DeWine reported that 60 percent of nursing-home workers refused the vaccine. In Texas, the Texas Tribune reported in February that home-health and assisted-living agencies may not be able to service their clients because so many caregivers are refusing to be vaccinated. A CDC survey of skilled-nursing facilities published in early February found that fewer than 40 percent of staff took at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine.
Outside the United States, frontline workers are likewise skeptical. On March 2, Reuters reported that at most half of the nursing staff in Switzerland’s medical sector, only 30 percent of the staff at Germany’s BeneVit Group care-home operator, and about half of the health workers in French care homes were willing to be vaccinated.
PBS on the same day reported that since “India started administering the second vaccine dose two weeks ago, half of the frontline workers and nearly 40 percent of health care workers have not shown up.” In Canada, CTV provided an anecdotal report that many long-term-care workers in Montreal are “flat-out refusing” to be inoculated.
For health care workers around the world, their dilemma is who to believe. Their government employers and the pharmaceutical companies, who insist the vaccines’ benefits far outweigh the risks? Or their own eyes?
Many frontline workers see first-hand those who fall sick or die after receiving a COVID-19 vaccine, and in the absence of independent analyses judge for themselves whether the vaccine is implicated. They noted 23 nursing-home deaths in Norway and hundreds of hospitalizations in Israel following vaccination.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)

Exactly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Another example not to take their poisons
*Boxing: Marvelous Marvin Hagler dead at 66.
Hagler was given Covid vaccine and then died in hospital due to the after effects of the shot, so they say.
It is still not be talked about.
66yrs old healthy in shape ex boxer.

The cause of death was not immediately known. Celebrity website TMZ reported Hagler was taken to hospital in New Hampshire on Saturday with chest pains and trouble breathing,*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2021)

DNA change is OUT for my family.

A COMING COVID CATASTROPHE - The Highwire

"World renowned vaccine specialist, Geert Vanden Bossche, gave a groundbreaking interview this week risking his reputation and his career by bravely speaking out against administration of #Covid19 vaccines. In what may be one of the most important stories ever covered by The Highwire, the vaccine developer shared his extreme concerns about these vaccines in particular and why we may be on track to creating a global immunity catastrophe."


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Roster, I'll bet the chest pain and trouble breathing were due to blood clots. That seems to be one of the many side effects from the vaccine. I'll pass. Hope the wife and kid do, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, I'll bet the chest pain and trouble breathing were due to blood clots. That seems to be one of the many side effects from the vaccine. I'll pass. Hope the wife and kid do, too.


Other Countries are banning one of the Vaccines due to blood clot deaths .

OK found it








						Sweden joins Germany, France, and 15 other countries in suspending AstraZeneca's vaccine over possible side effects
					

The AstraZeneca vaccine has been suspended by Sweden, France, Germany, and 15 others, pending an investigation into potential side effects.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 14, 2021)

IMPORTANT 19-SECOND VIDEO ON THE VACCINE--


----------



## Patwi (Mar 15, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Go fking figure. Government can kiss my ass.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

Just saw on Fox that most conservative adult males will not take the vaccine.  I don't feel so lonely now.....


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just saw on Fox that most conservative adult males will not take the vaccine.  I don't feel so lonely now.....




and what are us freakazoids  , chopped liver?


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

^^^^This guy just got the shot.....caught him running down the Red Light District of Denver looking to sell his body to the highest bidder.......Thinking the shot gave him Mad Cow...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Actually that's normal for Big.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> ^^^^This guy just got the shot.....caught him running down the Red Light District of Denver looking to sell his body to the highest bidder.......Thinking the shot gave him Mad Cow...




nah , just me and my friends on the weekend


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

^^^you and your friends have to leave.....this is a class joint


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> Just saw on Fox that most conservative adult males will not take the vaccine.  I don't feel so lonely now.....


Thats the plan , release the virus and the conservatives won't take their poison . and by not doing the shots they will die
It really was a Bioweapon against them.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 16, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Mar 16, 2021)

I used to be a short focker and as I have gotten old I am still a short focker.  Who knew.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

My darling bride of -- _Lo_!! -- these last 61 years _hates_ weed.  She would accept _"Reefer Madness"_ as a documentary, or at the very least a moral story.

Until the day before yesterday.  

I showed her the University of Chicago Medical release showing CBD stops WuFlu cold.

Not sativa or whatever they call -- oh, yeah... THC.  She would never toke under any circumstances, but when I showed her CBD does not make you "high", and _only_ CBD stops WuFlu...

And then Puck, my son, calls up to tell her he got her a $10 bottle of the stuff and it is mango-flavored.  

She smiled. 

I fainted and soiled my armor.

It gets even better.  When he added that she could just add a few drops to a glass of orange juice or something, and she would not even taste it -- she totally accepted use.

She knows it will make her sleepy, but she isn't going to take any unless she comes down with Fauci Flu.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

putembk said:


> I used to be a short focker and as I have gotten old I am still a short focker.  Who knew.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

Roster, you need a hobby.....better yet.. take the shot!!!!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

This keeps me out of trouble


Most times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Did you dig out or just going to let the rain melt you out?


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> This keeps me out of trouble
> 
> 
> Most times


You call what you do here staying out of trouble?  Bwahahahaha


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 17, 2021)

BREAKING NEWS...









						Almost a third of children have COVID-19 antibodies in Texas study
					

A large ongoing study in Texas has found that between 14 percent and 34 percent of all Texans have COVID-19 antibodies, including about 30 percent of children age 5 to 19, KERA News in Dallas reported Monday. The surprise preliminary findings suggest children could play an important role in...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 17, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> My darling bride of -- _Lo_!! -- these last 61 years _hates_ weed.  She would accept _"Reefer Madness"_ as a documentary, or at the very least a moral story.
> 
> Until the day before yesterday.
> 
> ...





the genie is out of the bottle

once people realize that just one cannabinoid , cbd , is good for humans , they will begin to think “what about all those other cannabinoids , maybe they are good for humans too?”...

which is the logical way to think and the next step to optimum health , taking full spectrum oil

one of these days there will be a party at Unca Walts , a Florida sesh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Just heard they can get their shots now


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 17, 2021)

I just read an article that mentioned the fact that everybody that took the first batch of smallpox shots back in 1789 are now dead. Makes ya think, huh?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep Bastards


----------



## pute (Mar 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I just read an article that mentioned the fact that everybody that took the first batch of smallpox shots back in 1789 are now dead. Makes ya think, huh?




I am betting the same thing will happen to all who get the covid shot in 232 years from now.  






I will still be here looking for my next meal......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 17, 2021)

They are coming for the Children next


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2021)

I think EVERYONE -- and I mean: EVERYONE !!  

Should see and read this... and then just _*think*_.







I do not believe I am overreacting... do you?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 20, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> I think EVERYONE -- and I mean: EVERYONE !!
> 
> Should see and read this... and then just _*think*_.
> 
> ...


Walt here is a link to the web site about this


			https://theirishsentinel.com/2020/08/10/depopulation-through-forced-vaccination-the-zero-carbon-solution/


----------



## pute (Mar 20, 2021)

That's enough to scare the **** out of you.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 20, 2021)

pute -- for the good of mankind, spread this information around.  Note the characters, INCLUDING the Elite Gates Woman:


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 20, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2021)

Good postings Patwi.


----------



## pute (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2021)

Yep ∆∆∆


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Or Death


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 21, 2021)

patwi said:


> Fact check: A newspaper front page featuring a Bill Gates quote and a teaser for a piece about 9/11 is not proof the COVID-19 pandemic was planned
> 
> 
> A Facebook post making illogical links between an old newspaper front page and the Nov. 9 announcement about a COVID-19 vaccine has been used to falsely claim the pandemic is fake.
> ...


What an astonishing surprise!  

There is an aged newspaper complete with all kinds of things in it, including The Gates Plan.  And all the 


 Rothschild Behemoth has to do is to simply say:

"Factcheck:  No."






The Rothschilds say, "illogical", "not true", "misinterpreted", "he never said to reduce the human population by 10%-15%" <-- *Really?*

Well they better get this YouTube cleaned up then.  Go the the 50-second point and turn your sound up as you WATCH BILL GATES say what Reuters said he didn't:



Let me interpret by quoting word-for-word (any emphasis is Bill Gates inflection): 
*"...If we do a really great job on... new vaccines, health care, reproductive help (abortions)... we could lower the world population by 10 to 15 percent."*

Folks... who you gonna believe:  

1.  An old newspaper quoting Bill Gates

2.  Unca Walt quoting Bill Gates

3.  Bill Gates himself saying it -- exactly the words the first two quoted

4.  Your lyin' eyes

5.  Reuters:  "He never said it."

Pick one and if you STILL want to get a "vaccine" that will make you a carrier... do it. But do it knowing it is really not a smart move at all.

*Unca Fact Check*:  It AINT a vaccine. Vaccines get you full of antibodies.  This POS needle changes your DNA so you become a carrier who is immune (if you survive the injection).  And you will need continual updates because you have voluntarily opted to become an actual COVID carrier.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 23, 2021)

This one oughta cause a chill.

Ponder This:

If you are not allowed to donate blood due to aspirin, blood thinners, cold, flu.

What about if you got one of these new vaccines?

I don't think they are going to ask that question when you donate your blood.

*Annnd -- If YOU have need of a blood transfusion:*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Boy when a certain person said 1st we win Georgia and then we Change The World , He was not Kidding.
Time to bring out the gallows


----------



## Jasesq (Mar 23, 2021)

Just got the second shot of the Moderna vaccine and I'm still alive. When I heard that Texas lifted all covid restrictions my first thought was that there are too many Texans anyway. Darwin was a smart MF.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 23, 2021)

I think he was talking to you, Hopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2021)

Jasesq said:


> Just got the second shot of the Moderna vaccine and I'm still alive. When I heard that Texas lifted all covid restrictions my first thought was that there are too many Texans anyway. Darwin was a smart MF.


Last smart ass thing you will say on this forum asshat. Too bad your not in Texas because you would get your ass kicked.Now go tell Mommy you were a bad boy and play your video games. See ya


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

W T F was that...amf mo fo


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 23, 2021)

They are supposedly opening up the vaccines to anyone who wants them come April 1st in my state. I am still on the fence about if I will get it or not. I would like to get tested for COVID again to see if I may have already had it. I got tested back around Thanksgiving and was negative, but both my wife and I were very very ill about a month ago and we think that could have been COVID. So, if it turns out we have natural immunity through the antibodies in our system, then I probably wouldnt bother with the vaccine.

I will say, I would want to take the Johnson and Johnson version of the shot.  It isnt as effective but it has a more proven track record in terms of the type of vaccination it is.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

Maybe smoked some bad shiity keef


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)

I was at my Doc's office yesterday and we discussed covid.  I asked if he had taken the shot.  Yes, but in my job it is necessary.  I replied about the front line workers being Leary and many weren't gonna take it. He actually said he agreed with their thinking....amazing.  I told him I was on the fence and wanted to wait to see side effects and how the virus was changing and might require more vaccines in the future.  He said by waiting I would be able to get the shot here in his office in the future as well as having the option on which vaccine I wanted to take.  

I didn't expect him to be so open about it.  Now I know I have made the right decision to wait.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2021)

MrPickels i have no problem with ppl getting the shot. I have a problem with ppl talking shit about and too ppl who dont want the fking shot like that Idiot i just banned. He was a punk and has been pushing his luck since he got here.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> I was at my Doc's office yesterday and we discussed covid.  I asked if he had taken the shot.  Yes, but in my job it is necessary.  I replied about the front line workers being Leary and many weren't gonna take it. He actually said he agreed with their thinking....amazing.  I told him I was on the fence and wanted to wait to see side effects and how the virus was changing and might require more vaccines in the future.  He said by waiting I would be able to get the shot here in his office in the future as well as having the option on which vaccine I wanted to take.
> 
> I didn't expect him to be so open about it.  Now I know I have made the right decision to wait.


Exactly, no doctor can say for sure what will happen 1 yr or 10yrs from now, and if he says he is sure get another doctor,
My Doctor pretty much said the same .

Although he does recommend the Lobotomy wholeheartedly


----------



## Patwi (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

__





						Bill Gates wants to spray millions of tonnes of CHALK into stratosphere to slow global warming | Daily Mail Online | Daily Mail Online
					






					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Patwi (Mar 23, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

putembk said:


>


Or see ya later Mom (Friday Night ) off the have sex I hope.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 24, 2021)

I am volunteering at my local football stadium to help give out vaccines on next Thursday. As part of the deal, I can get the vaccine myself for volunteering. I am thinking I will take it, but not 100% yet

A very tough decision. I have until Next Thursday at 5pm to decide haha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> I am volunteering at my local football stadium to help give out vaccines on next Thursday. As part of the deal, I can get the vaccine myself for volunteering. I am thinking I will take it, but not 100% yet
> 
> A very tough decision. I have until Next Thursday at 5pm to decide haha


If you get the shot your new name will be Mrpickled


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 24, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> If you get the shot your new name will be Mrpickled


I see him now LOL


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 24, 2021)

Sounds like you guys are Anti-Vaccine.  It will likely take me until Next Thursday to decide. If I get the vaccine it will be because my new job is in Social Services and I will be interacting with lots of people from the most impoverished neighborhoods in my town. My job will likely be the determining factor.


----------



## pute (Mar 24, 2021)

I have had enough needles stuck in my arm the last couple of days for blood tests.....ENOUGH


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Sounds like you guys are Anti-Vaccine.  It will likely take me until Next Thursday to decide. If I get the vaccine it will be because my new job is in Social Services and I will be interacting with lots of people from the most impoverished neighborhoods in my town. My job will likely be the determining factor.


Don't take the vaccine.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 25, 2021)

Here is why:

Here's my list. Feel free to adapt it to the sensibilities of your friends and family.

* There is no proof that any of the Covid vaccines are safer than coronavirus itself.

* The media began promoting a vaccine as the panacea for the virus before any company publicly had a vaccine.

* The media has lied about hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, vitamin C, vitamin D, H202, and other proven remedies.

* Bill Gates, the man deeply tied to all these vaccines initiatives, is on record calling for depopulation.

* Several members of the Rockefeller family, who's foundation is the origin of immunity passports, are on record calling for depopulation.

* Klaus Schwab, the World Economic Forum founder who says people should own nothing, is promoting these vaccines.

* Mastercard has been promoting vaccine tracking chips in some African countries.

* In several animal trials using mRNA vaccines, all of the test animals died.

* Vaccine pusher, Dr. Fauci, helped to create Covid-19 by directing 7.4 million dollars to adapt a wild bat virus to infecting humans.

* The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, VAERS, has recorded over 1,500 deaths related to Covid-19 vaccines.

* The actual number of people who died from Covid-19 has been grossly exaggerated via hospital funding programs.

* The PCR tests have been misused from the beginning of the event, resulting in a vast number (90+%) of false positive cases.

* Google is censoring any information that questions the validity of the vaccine panacea approach.

* Google and Oracle have contracts with the US government to track and monitor vaccine recipients.

* For the first time in history, governments are buying a treatment for entire populations, instead of people buying treatments for themselves.

* The Covid-19 vaccines are now being pushed on children despite the fact the children with normal immune systems never die of Covid-19.

* Many whistleblowers from nursing homes have reported that they witnessed healthy old people die within days of getting a Covid vaccine.

* The European Union had laid out a plan for vaccine passports in 2019, before there was even a virus outbreak.

* The WHO has admitted that taking a vaccine does not stop someone from transmitting the virus.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you *truly* read the above, you would not touch that coprophilic stuff.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2021)

Not to mention that there is a 99.5% chance of recovery without a vaccine 

who in their right mind would take an untested vaccine with such a great recovery rate?....why?


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> who in their right mind would take an untested vaccine with such a great recovery rate?....why?



Anyone who has a job where they deal with the general public has to at least consider the vaccine.

It isnt about whether YOU can survive the virus, it's about you spreading the virus and potentially giving the virus to someone who could not handle it (a grandma, a grandpa, a homeless man you gave change to, that cancer survivor youre handing food to through the drivethru, etc.)... it is about civic responsibility. But this isnt something you learn about until your 30-40's. Then again, some people never understand making personal sacrifice for the greater good.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> I was at my Doc's office yesterday and we discussed covid.  I asked if he had taken the shot.  Yes, but in my job it is necessary.  I replied about the front line workers being Leary and many weren't gonna take it. He actually said he agreed with their thinking....amazing.  I told him I was on the fence and wanted to wait to see side effects and how the virus was changing and might require more vaccines in the future.  He said by waiting I would be able to get the shot here in his office in the future as well as having the option on which vaccine I wanted to take.
> 
> I didn't expect him to be so open about it.  Now I know I have made the right decision to wait.


*Jen Psaki “We’ll Have To Circle Back”





*


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Anyone who has a job where they deal with the general public has to at least consider the vaccine.
> 
> It isnt about whether YOU can survive the virus, it's about you spreading the virus and potentially giving the virus to someone who could not handle it (a grandma, a grandpa, a homeless man you gave change to, that cancer survivor youre handing food to through the drivethru, etc.)... it is about civic responsibility. But this isnt something you learn about until your 30-40's. Then again, some people never understand making personal sacrifice for the greater good.


Gotcha, Comrade.


----------



## MrPicklesCC (Mar 25, 2021)

And whether you personally support/ will get the vaccine should be your personal decision. You should not push your views onto other people. That is not aimed at anyone specifically, there just seems to be a very strong Anti-Vaccine presence, which is fine, state your opinion and keep it moving. Don't troll and flame people who do want to get the vaccine. 

That really should apply to all areas of life. Make the decisions that you think are best for you but dont impose your beliefs and ideas on other people, other them that same right to make the decision that they want to make without being ridiculed and belittled for what they feel/believe. 

When we do this, we will be better as a people and as a society. 

For my slow folks, ill sum it up:
MIND YO BUSINESS


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPickless
Who the fk you calling slow?
Fk that shot bro. Its a virus that the Media  pushes. Several thousands ppl die every yr. So fking what.
Take the god damn shot and please spare us the life lessons.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> And whether you personally support/ will get the vaccine should be your personal decision. You should not push your views onto other people. That is not aimed at anyone specifically, there just seems to be a very strong Anti-Vaccine presence, which is fine, state your opinion and keep it moving. Don't troll and flame people who do want to get the vaccine.
> 
> That really should apply to all areas of life. Make the decisions that you think are best for you but dont impose your beliefs and ideas on other people, other them that same right to make the decision that they want to make without being ridiculed and belittled for what they feel/believe.
> 
> ...


Your doing exactly what you said not to do......typical liberal hypocrite.....  If you go back and read the thread from the beginning you will find the people that think like you are the ones trolling.  After a while we get sick of it.  

Thanks for the lesson on life though.  I will be sure to do the opposite. And if you don't like the thread mind you own fargin business and stay the fock off.

Rant over but you fired my rocket.  pal.


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

By the way.....that is one clueless idiot above.....have a nice day......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Just Had to.......


----------



## Patwi (Mar 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 25, 2021)

I know it's not the general consensous here but I'm getting my second shot tomorrow and I am indeed a "lefty". It seems politics here are not allowed here unless you are on the right side of the road. I think it's time to let go of the crackpot theories and deal with reality. i do like a lot of the people here but i'm not going to put my head in the sand while people push a right wing agenda. I do honestly wish you all well and wish you health, prosperity and a good like. catch you all on the flip side.


----------



## Rudedude (Mar 25, 2021)

One other thing moderators should not push the right wing agenda if there is no politics here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> I know it's not the general consensous here but I'm getting my second shot tomorrow and I am indeed a "lefty". It seems politics here are not allowed here unless you are on the right side of the road. I think it's time to let go of the crackpot theories and deal with reality. i do like a lot of the people here but i'm not going to put my head in the sand while people push a right wing agenda. I do honestly wish you all well and wish you health, prosperity and a good like. catch you all on the flip side.



take it easy Amigo


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 25, 2021)

Rudedude said:


> One other thing moderators should not push the right wing agenda if there is no politics here.



one last thing

should I retire the Sunday! Sunday! Sunday! memes?...

(well **** mang , I am gonna miss you)


----------



## pute (Mar 25, 2021)

Good point Rudy.  But the love for my county sometimes is the same as the little head telling the big head what to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2021)

It is what it is. I will not apologize for not putting up with someone giving members crap over a shot . I didnt start this shit Rudy. I have never given you any crap politically because you have never talked shit to me. We have done a good job keeping political discussions to a minimum. But you have to do what you have to do. The moderators hasnt pushed you or anyone else about politics. Give me a break. Total bullshit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 25, 2021)

Rude is the only guy who says goodnight we need him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2021)

We need members who want to be here. Im not begging anyone to stay and bite there tongue. Enough is enough. MP is a great site and very seldom do ppl talk politics. I have not given anybody shit about there political leaning affiliation but i will not coward down to ppl talking shit to me and my brothers period. Stay or move on,,your choice.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 25, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

MrPicklesCC said:


> Anyone who has a job where they deal with the general public has to at least consider the vaccine.
> 
> It isnt about whether YOU can survive the virus, it's about you spreading the virus and potentially giving the virus to someone who could not handle it (a grandma, a grandpa, a homeless man you gave change to, that cancer survivor youre handing food to through the drivethru, etc.)... it is about civic responsibility. But this isnt something you learn about until your 30-40's. Then again, some people never understand making personal sacrifice for the greater good.


Pickle:  You have got that SO wrong, I just gotta point out the 180-out point --

_"It isnt about whether YOU can survive the virus, it's about you spreading the virus..."_

When YOU get the "not-a-vaccine", YOU become a lifetime carrier.  YOU are immune... and screw those YOU infect.

See the deadly danger now? DYODD and check that line above with easily available confirmation.  Or else just accept it.  Bear in mind, my son is a doctor.

OH. And I typed this all up before I read the intervening tsimmis, so this is absolutely not a pile-on.  It is also not "opinion" or "belief".  It is also not in the slightest political -- it is a worldwide humanity problem.

Annnd, one last thing, just to make sure you know who yer Unca Walt is:  I am the oldest mofo in this whole fargin place. And I have clear, scientific, actual medical knowledge that you -- clearly -- do not. <-- So this is NOT AN ARGUMENT. 

This is information that I feel will be out of your acceptance, but I have to try.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

And for the resta you fockers... Please top pissing on our beautiful rug.  

This place is unique.  It is the only place I have ever seen where the bonhomie abounds without let.

I will just point out the proctodeal problem.  Deal with it as you think best:

If you take a barrel of fine wine and add a tablespoon of sewage... you get sewage.
If you take a barrel of sewage and add a tablespoon of fine wine... you get sewage.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

HAHAHA... Oh sheet.  There is a dead giveaway in my post above -- when I get sooper-serious and concerned, my vocabulary expands and I do not catch it before I post. 

Ah, well... felchers unite!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Good postings brother Walt. Mean old fker.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

@Unca........it is to fecking early to be thumbing through my Webster’s to find the meaning of these damn words...

come on man

tsimmis
bonhomie
proctodeal
felchers

and I thought I was cool using prestidigitation in a sentence


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good postings brother Walt. Mean old fker.


*“Yea though I walk through the Valley of the shadow of Death, I shall fear no evil...because I am the meanest mother-f00ker in the Valley.”*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

I didnt look them words up. To much trouble. Ill just read into what i want.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> @Unca........it is to fecking early to be thumbing through my Webster’s to find the meaning of these damn words...
> 
> come on man
> 
> ...



To my very best @bigsur51:

*tsimmis* -- ruckus, hoo-hah, fistfight, argument

*bonhomie* -- gemutlicheit <-- oh, dear... "good feelings from good company"

*proctodeal *(prok toe dee al) <-- an example is easier than a definition:  some bugs shit in the open mouths of other bugs to stimulate their bodies; this is also how koala bears get started and it also explains why most koalas in the wild have venereal disease.

*felcher *-- a human who follows the rectal copulation of someone else and licks it up _in situ _<-- so proctodeal from the yuck factor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

Sick bastard. I just threw up in my mouth a little .


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sick bastard. I just threw up in my mouth a little .


Don't swallow



bigsur51 said:


> @Unca........it is to fecking early to be thumbing through my Webster’s to find the meaning of these damn words...
> 
> come on man
> 
> ...


Nice to know....ha ha

When the oldest man in the room speaks....you should listen Mr Pickle and Walt is DEFINITELY the oldes't


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

I will add that I am not ultra-crepidarian on the subject of this "not-a-vaccine" -- especially when it comes to the muculency "_it is about civic responsibility". <--_ Civic responsibility should include at least half-hearted attempts to UNDERSTAND and not just troke and swallow.  

I won't say it in Latin, but on this subject:  "Who benefits?"  (cui bono?)


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

Moreover, as I enter the springtime of my senility, I really would like to enjoy it and not see humanity destroyed by unthinking pronks to the population levels desired by Gates.


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2021)

Can somebody explay what Walt just said.... Thinking I should wear this just to be safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

I can never explain what Walt says.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

Not even sure Walt knows what he says anymore LOL
Maybe its old joe syndrome , my uncle joe had bad dementia when I was a child and I never ever understood why he did some of those things he did do to me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Can somebody explay what Walt just said.... Thinking I should wear this just to be safe.



well here is the way I explay it

Explay is like expat , perhaps foreplay , a pat on the derrière , hi ho the dairy-o

i hope that clears things up


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

Clear as mud at the bottom of a mine shaft.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 26, 2021)

By the way guys im sorry for losing it yesterday. Fraid i got pushed a little bit to hard and lost my temper. 
Peace


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

Awright -- back to the Ole Messican Philosopher Manuel Labor who said, "I theenk -- therefore, I yam.  I will speak in High Suthrin' herewith...



putembk said:


> Can somebody explay what Walt just said.... Thinking I should wear this just to be safe.



Ultra-crepidarian <-- Someone who gives solid opinions about subjects beyond his knowledge.  Common word.  Or it should be, 'cause it be happenin' bros.

Then I think we come to:

Muculency <-- Just what it sounds like (but not onomatopoeia)  Just talkin' snotty.

Maybe this one, not sure:

Troke <-- To fail mizzably, or to just be completely unable to do sumpin'... or to deceive.

Pronks <-- Weak and/or foolish persons.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've always had a gift for languages:

"*si*" in Spico is "a big body of water".

*"oui"* in Frog means "us".

*"machine"* in Rooshian means "machine" <-- TINS

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...And if applied properly, one can insult the muculency out of some pronks for proctodeal thinking while defusing a getting-hotter situation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not even sure Walt knows what he says anymore LOL
> Maybe its old joe syndrome , my uncle joe had bad dementia when I was a child and I never ever understood why he did some of those things he did do to me.


Oh Course I jest Mr Walt, we all Love ya


----------



## pute (Mar 26, 2021)

Hopper no need.  The guy was here to cause trouble from the get go.  One minute talking like a seasoned pro and the next asking how to germinate seeds.  All sites have incidents like this.  There will be more.  That is two this week....last one was making remarks about Texas. 

Nice thing is the problem no longer exists for either.  They would have done as much damage as they could before ultimately getting shown the door.  By the way I have seen much better trolls than either of these two.

Now on with our scheduled shot....oops....I mean Not....at least for me.



This is My Doctor in action.....now you know why I am hesitant to get the shot


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> well here is the way I explay it
> 
> Explay is like expat , perhaps foreplay , a pat on the derrière , hi ho the dairy-o
> 
> i hope that clears things up


 *OUT-fargin-STANDING!!!  *


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

putembk said:


> Hopper no need.  The guy was here to cause trouble from the get go.  One minute talking like a seasoned pro and the next asking how to germinate seeds.  All sites have incidents like this.  There will be more.  That is two this week....last one was making remarks about Texas.
> 
> *Nice thing is the problem no longer exists for either.  They would have done as much damage as they could before ultimately getting shown the door.  By the way I have seen much better trolls than either of these two.*
> 
> ...



I love how you explayed the troll situmation.  Wiv a lotta class (third, BTW).  _Ever_ kewl.  Slick as snot on a doorknob. _His_ vocabulary was like, whatever.

Again...
*OUT-fargin-STANDING!!!  *

I did not know you showed the felching rampallion the view from outside the 1000' high MP helicopter.  I thought I heard a wail going down somewhere in the Force.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way guys im sorry for losing it yesterday. Fraid i got pushed a little bit to hard and lost my temper.
> Peace


Meh.  

Well... shots rang out, as shots are wont to do.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> By the way guys im sorry for losing it yesterday. Fraid i got pushed a little bit to hard and lost my temper.
> Peace


Go take a Midol. You'll be fine.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 26, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks guys for calming down on tbe Politics. I don't want us losing folks over politics,,especially on a Pot Site.
Besides we are all brothers here and we need to keep it that way.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 27, 2021)

Totally agree. That's what polluted it last time. Sure don't want to see it go that way again. I have too much fun talking to all you old farts.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2021)

Yeah that ∆∆∆


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

What politics?  This is all in fun.  I must be pregnant....I am craving a dill pickle.


----------



## dwilliams10000 (Mar 27, 2021)

Not sure yet.


----------



## pute (Mar 27, 2021)

dwilliams10000 said:


> Not sure yet.


Welcome dwill.  You should check out the introduction thread and tell us a bit about you.  If you aren't sure tell us why.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey guys -- Lemme take a short break back to the thread subject. This is doggone important.  Be SURE to look at the charts -- they are easy to read, and impressive.









						Why Is Everyone in Texas Not Dying?
					

"Now we can see the failure in black, white, and full color, daily appearing on our screens courtesy of the CDC. Has that shaken the pro-lockdown pundit class? Not that much. What an amazing testament to the stubbornness of elite opinion and its bias against basic freedoms. They might all echo...




					www.aier.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2021)

Yep. I dont know anyone personally that has died from the shit and i know a lot of ppl.


----------



## Unca Walt (Mar 28, 2021)

*HARD DATA -- Read it and act responsibly:

Choose YOUR COVID-19 EXPERIMENTAL Vaccine

1)* *COVID-19 EXPERIMENTAL mRNA Vaccine PFIZER-BionTech* (TOZINAMERAN)
Total reactions for the EXPERIMENTAL mRNA vaccine Tozinameran (code BNT162b2, Comirnaty) from BioNTech/ *Pfizer: 2,540 deaths and 102,100 injuries* to 13/03/2021

*2) COVID-19 EXPERIMENTAL mRNA Vaccine MODERNA* (CX-024414)
Total reactions for the EXPERIMENTAL mRNA vaccine mRNA-1273 (CX-024414) from *Moderna: 973 deaths and 5,939 injuries* to 13/03/2021

*3) COVID-19 EXPERIMENTAL Vaccine AstraZeneca*
Total reactions for the experimental vaccine AZD1222 (CHADOX1 NCOV-19) from *Oxford/ AstraZeneca: 451 deaths and 54,571 injuries* to 13/03/2021

https://ussanews.com/News1/2021/03/...juries-from-experimental-covid-19-injections/

https://beforeitsnews.com/u-s-polit...experimental-covid-19-injections-2582084.html

https://sonsoflibertymedia.com/tota...juries-from-experimental-covid-19-injections


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2021)

I am with Hopper, I don't know anybody personally who has had this virus.  Good read Walt.  I want to make it clear that if you decide to get or not get the vaccine that is our personal decision and we should hold no bad feelings toward each other.

Do what you think is best for you and your family.  We all have our reasons.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2021)

I agree with with Pute. Its your choice just dont dog me because i dont want the shot. Its very simple. Same with your political affiliation. Its your choice, but dont talk shit to me about mine. Another words,, agree to disagree like Adults use to do.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 28, 2021)

As I stated before the wife's Mother had the Covid in recovery home after surgery for a month, after 2 months they released her.
Then they tell her even though you are showing covid antibodies you need the 2 shots (what?)  Ok last month she had 1st shot no big deal arm sore
Now yesterday she received second dose (shot) and after an hour she is feeling very badly.
They did not even give her instructions on what to do if she had a reaction (idiots)  
Going to see how she is feeling later today.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2021)

Isnt that the fking truth Hippie.


----------



## Leo27 (Mar 31, 2021)

Happily got the first Moderna shot. Second in a month.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)

If you die, we're splittin' up yer gear.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Leo27 said:


> Happily got the first Moderna shot. Second in a month.


Don't let us bother ya Leo.  We all have our reasons.  I am wondering if you will be allowed out of the house if you don't get the shot???  

They are talking about passports of some kind to prove you have gotten the shot.  Let freedom ring.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

First they came for your Money, then they wanted all to take the Gates Vac, and when they have more control of our minds they will take all guns along with our Freedom.
Just a thought


----------



## Patwi (Mar 31, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2021)

When you call yourself Leo on a pot site you probably need the shot.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)

I hear there's going to be a way to identify people that refuse the vaccine.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

I wonder if I get to pick my own number.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 31, 2021)

I got their fking number,,, and they can shove that shot up their ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

putembk said:


> I wonder if I get to pick my own number.....


666?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I got their fking number,,, and they can shove that shot up their ass.


Just wait I imagine the chips they want to implant into us all would make a great passport
Get where they are going, I did not read that either
We will all then have The Mark of The Beast


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Most of us carry a chip already its in our wallets
The new chipped credit cards can track you even if you do not use them


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 31, 2021)

Not the ones in my wallet. Got the RFD blocker. Got a bag with a faraday cage in it for the cell phone, too. Put the phone in, and nothin' gets in or out.


----------



## pute (Mar 31, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Not the ones in my wallet. Got the RFD blocker. Got a bag with a faraday cage in it for the cell phone, too. Put the phone in, and nothin' gets in or out.


My daughter has that.   Works for the state and they track her phone.


----------



## Leo27 (Apr 1, 2021)

You people are too funny. Who would have thunk that stoners would be anti-vaccsters too.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Nope, we just ain't sheep.   Almost half the country is leary of the vaccine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Nope, we just ain't sheep.   Almost half the country is leary of the vaccine.


Now they are trying to convince everyone that a person who does not get the vaccine should be treated as a Leopard and not allowed anywhere with out proof they had the vaccine.
That is Bulllsh*t


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Stoners will have the last laugh.  Still have to wear a fargin mask and in 6 months your pecker will fall off.


----------



## Leo27 (Apr 1, 2021)

Two people across the street had Covid and were sicker than dogs. Two others I knew have died. Sorry but I'm not going to waltz through life thinking Covid is a hoax. South Florida is a HOT SPOT and I'm doing what I can to protect myself. Do what you like but don't disparage those getting the vaccine.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Leo27 said:


> Two people across the street had Covid and were sicker than dogs. Two others I knew have died. Sorry but I'm going to waltz through life thinking Covid is a hoax. South Florida is a HOT SPOT and I'm doing what I can to protect myself. Do what you like but don't disparage those getting the vaccine.


Don't try and scare us into taking the vaccine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

Leo27 said:


> Two people across the street had Covid and were sicker than dogs. Two others I knew have died. Sorry but I'm going to waltz through life thinking Covid is a hoax. South Florida is a HOT SPOT and I'm doing what I can to protect myself. Do what you like but don't disparage those getting the vaccine.


No one is saying Hoax, just not going to allow anyone administer an unproven or tested vaccine.
Most Vaccines take 10yrs to get federally approved  , this one was rushed and pushed through.
To each their own .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Don't try and scare us into taking the vaccine.


Is not the Government doing enough of that?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2021)

Leo,,me and my Wife had the shit. It wasnt any worse then the Influenza. A little different but no worse. Im 65 with a heart condition and my Wife is 69. 
I had the Influenza about 5yrs ago too and i thought it was going to kill me. Several thousand ppl including children died that year and we didnt shut the fking Country down and try and force ppl to take a shot and wear a mask that doesn't stop the virus. 80% of the ppl who got Covid including 1st responders were wearing a mask.
And we already have proof that the reported Covid deaths were exaggerated. If you died from a heart attack they blamed it on Covid.
The Media scared the shit outta ppl with thier lies.
I hope the shot works out for you but im not getting a shot that got pushed thru by politicians before they had time to study long term effects.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

Never had a flu shot in my life. Why start now? The Old Hen gets one every year. She still gets the flu on occasion, as well as I.
This damn sure ain't my first pandemic. It is the first time I've ever seen them shut the world down and pretty much destroy the economy.


----------



## Asparabis (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> This is My Doctor in action.....now you know why I am hesitant to get the shot




Unless I'm mistaken that same guy played a grizzly old bounty hunter/doctor in the reboot of True Grit. The way he said "do either of you need...medical attention ?" was funny af.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

@ *Asparabis*, the guys name is Jack Elam.  Lots of old westerns.


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

Got back from my MRI a few minutes ago.   The Radiologists and I got to talking.....I find a way to bring up the subject of the shot.  I asked him what he thought of it and kind of blew me off but later I asked if he had gotten the shot.  Not yet he said.  Thought that was kind of funny why a guy in his early 50's and with his job he hadn't gotten the shot yet.  So I flat out asked him if he was gonna.  Wouldn't answer but his body language said NO!  Probably my imagination but I sure hear about the majority of front line workers refusing to get poked.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 1, 2021)

putembk said:


> Got back from my MRI a few minutes ago.   The Radiologists and I got to talking.....I find a way to bring up the subject of the shot.  I asked him what he thought of it and kind of blew me off but later I asked if he had gotten the shot.  Not yet he said.  Thought that was kind of funny why a guy in his early 50's and with his job he hadn't gotten the shot yet.  So I flat out asked him if he was gonna.  Wouldn't answer but his body language said NO!  Probably my imagination but I sure hear about the majority of front line workers refusing to get poked.


They are not allowed to discuss the vaccine


----------



## Smoke (Apr 1, 2021)

Good Day All
my sister is one of the top medical scientists in Canada 
and in the world if you have a serious question about the covid19 
I can talk to my sister I will do it with pleasure

I will get a shot....but it not sure it the good thing to do now
the vaccine will get better soon....but old man like me it imported

if you go out often to the store or go to a place with ppls
by careful the covid19....kill faster than AIDS 
and is more dangerous for the world

but maybe the covid19 will save the world
for a bit longer

but now the world is finish to much Co2
water will kill ppls soon in 2050 all the ice
will by gone....water everywhere the sea will go up

Info from my sister....


----------



## leafminer (Apr 1, 2021)

Had my first shot yesterday. Sinovax. For me, it's strange to hear people say things like, "I'm not putting strange substances in my body." You see them, covered in tattoos (tat ink is not a regulated substance), drinking Coke, eating junk food... literally cramming harmful gunk into their mouths. I was actually addicted to Diet Pepsi myself once... I am so looking forward to being able to live in public again without fear.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 1, 2021)

BAWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## pute (Apr 1, 2021)

What are you laughing about Hippie....I'm scared to death of you.  I just went out to dinner...scared me to death so much so that I'm gonna do it again Saturday.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 2, 2021)

Smoke, post: 1117959, member: 61475"]
Good Day All
my sister is one of the top medical scientists in Canada
and in the world if you have a serious question about the covid19
I can talk to my sister I will do it with pleasure

I will get a shot....but it not sure it the good thing to do now
the vaccine will get better soon....but old man like me it imported

if you go out often to the store or go to a place with ppls
by careful the covid19....kill faster than AIDS
and is more dangerous for the world

but maybe the covid19 will save the world
for a bit longer

but now the world is finish to much Co2
water will kill ppls soon in 2050 all the ice
will by gone....water everywhere the sea will go up

Info from my sister....
View attachment 270668

View attachment 270669


View attachment 270671
View attachment 270672
View attachment 270681
View attachment 270676

View attachment 270682
View attachment 270677
View attachment 270679

[/QUOTE]
I'm calling ** on this one!


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Rooster has now changed the subject to global warming. Nice change of pace. I agree the planet is warming but that has happened throughout history. In another 600 years we will be in another Ice age.

That's my story at I'm sticking to it.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

By the way....I was wondering, why do they call it Covid 19???   Did I miss the first 18 outbreaks?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> By the way....I was wondering, why do they call it Covid 19???   Did I miss the first 18 outbreaks?


Because the earliest confirmed cases of COVID date to late 2019, scientists added the “-19” to the end of the name to make it more specific. If, in the future, another new kind of coronavirus emerges and causes a new type of coronavirus disease, it also will be named for the year it’s first identified. Let’s hope that doesn’t happen for centuries to come.
Covid has always been a name for a virus before this outbreak


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm guessing the next one will be in the fall of '23.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm guessing the next one will be in the fall of '23.......


The fall of 
*Wile E. **Coyote** LOL*


----------



## Honest al (Apr 2, 2021)

Leo27 said:


> Two people across the street had Covid and were sicker than dogs. Two others I knew have died. Sorry but I'm not going to waltz through life thinking Covid is a hoax. South Florida is a HOT SPOT and I'm doing what I can to protect myself. Do what you like but don't disparage those getting the vaccine.


Smart thinking .


----------



## Honest al (Apr 2, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> BAWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


Your now complete .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2021)

Complete from what?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

What happened to the flu....hmmm...how about all the other stuff we used to come down with before Covid....Maybe the Covid scared all that away so it could move in and take over.  Or maybe we are being fooled (sheep)  and all that is still out there killing just as many as before and Covid is getting the blame just to scare and divide the country. 

I wish Animal Farm, 1984 and Lord of the Flies was required reading for all in this country including those coming across the border.  Orwell predicted all this and it has happened.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

putembk said:


> Yep
> Just wait until they illegals all coming in from down south are able to start a larger 4th wave with a new strain they are now known to be carrying, the Gov gives no siht about us anymore.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Complete from what?


Kinda wondered that myself.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Come on you shot takers don't just comment and fly.  WE SHOULD BE ABLE to have a civil discussion without insulting each other.  

I am not getting the shot because I want to have a chance to evaluate the side effects from what is available now. I think this virus is mutating all the time and what is effective now won't be tomorrow.  IMO those who decide to take the shot will be getting them at least annually if not more. I may change my mind but for now NO!

Plus I like many on here don't believe everything we are being told I divert back to my last post regarding George Orwell's writings.  

Maybe some individuals don't mind being tracked in every aspect of our lives but I happen to disagree and think it is an infringement on our civil liberties.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Sort of like bringing a knife to a gunfight LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Yup but look what is outside.  Put your guns and knives away and let them talk.  I for one would like to hear what Al was saying.  Come on Al, honestly we want to hear from ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2021)

Probably using the wrong name A?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2021)

Thats why i asked him what he means. Im guessing its a shot at you for laughing. Pretty common these days.


----------



## its_pink (Apr 2, 2021)

I will be getting the vaccine because I will likely be returning to college in the fall and I would rather not take my chances in such a large community (~30,000 total students). If I were staying home I probably wouldn't even bother, because I only leave the house for work and to occasionally run an errand or hang out with my friends. I understand why people don't wanna get the vaccine though; it hasn't even been a year since its development and we don't know the long term effects yet. Fortunately I have about 4-5 months before I move in to an apartment for the fall semester so I can wait a while before getting both doses of the vaccine, and hopefully by then we'll have a better idea of how well the vaccine works.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Totally understand.  But if you are that young and frankly the young are hardly affected by the virus...could the vaccine have more long term consciences....


----------



## Patwi (Apr 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 2, 2021)

You have a 99.7% chance of surviving this virus.


putembk said:


> Rooster has now changed the subject to global warming. Nice change of pace. I agree the planet is warming but that has happened throughout history. In another 600 years, we will be in another Ice age.
> 
> That's my story at I'm sticking to it.


Actually, I was calling Bee Ess on this guy's sister being high up in the Canadian Public Health System who he says sends pictures to him which he has kindly shown us as proof of the fact? Why didn't his sister tell him that Canadian Public Health researchers issued a press release saying they had done a worldwide search for an Isolate and/or Purification of Covid19 and came up empty-handed except for a few dubious papers that had claimed to have isolated the virus but buried in the blah blah of many pages these papers turned out to have isolated only 3 or 4 base pairs of bits of a virus when a coronavirus has at least 40,000 base pairs? I will remind people that the non-existent Covid19 is just the normal every year Flu and colds, which we don't see anymore? That's because the Media and Authorities are calling it Corvid19?  For a behind-the-scenes, no Bull-crap look at this virus fraud go to Bitchute and search for Dr Judy Mikovits. She is the world-renowned virologist who had worked under Dr Fauci and eventually spilled the beans on the fraud.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Stoned, simplify.. w t f did you just say.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Actually read it a few more times...well said.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm not mad at anybody that wants the vaccine. What they do to themselves is absolutely none of my business. I will NOT be shamed into doing something that I don't think is right for me. Same thing goes for wearing a face diaper. I WILL however, snicker quietly to myself every time I see someone driving down the road in their car, alone, wearing one. Again, it's their business.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 2, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Good night, I 'm going fishing tomorrow....I expect this problem to be solved wheI get back.


----------



## Honest al (Apr 3, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Kinda wondered that myself.


Referring to your quote .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Why are you referring to his quote is what he is asking?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

We said, "When the vaccines arrive, nothing will change".
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And the vaccines arrived and NOTHING changed.
We said, "They'll want to inject the children with their magic potion too".
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And they're now testing their experimental gene therapy on 6 month old babies.
We said, "The vaccines haven't been tested for long enough. The clinical trials don't end for another 2 years. THIS is the trial".
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And it was confirmed that the hundreds of millions of people rolling up their sleeves are indeed taking part in the clinical trials.
We said, "There will be deaths and serious injuries caused by the vaccines".
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And there are now thousands of "unexplained" deaths, injuries and permanent disabilities being reported and logged.
We said, "Once injected, everyone will be expected to take regular Top-Up jabs to combat 'new variants'".
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And now it's being reported that regular Top-Up jabs are being prepared to combat "new variants".
We said, "everyone will need a "vaccine passport" to access basic services, enter premises and socialise with others".
They shouted "Conspiracy Theorist".
And all over the World governments, corporations and Healthcare providers are collaborating on these schemes.
We said, once the government have imposed their "emergency lockdown" legislation they will NEVER withdraw it.
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist".
And the government keep renewing their legislation every six months. Were you consulted?
We said...... well.... lots of things.....
They shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist" at every one of them.
But EVERYTHING we warned you about came true. Everything you laughed at actually happened.
And the thing is........ they've hardly started yet. They're only toying with you.
They've already written the book.
And we're still on the first chapter.
We tried to warn you. But you shouted, "Conspiracy Theorist"...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)

If I were you, I'd take two of each.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Honest Al you have been warned. Dont come on here talking crap about a President or pushing your hatred for our last President,, period.
Maybe you need to find the last group that pushed that bullshit on here. They have their own Private Site. You will fit in there quite nicely there. Ill tell them to send you a link.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 3, 2021)

putembk said:


> What happened to the flu....hmmm...how about all the other stuff we used to come down with before Covid...Maybe the Covid scared all that away so it could move in and take over.  Or maybe we are being fooled (sheep)  and all that is still out there killing just as many as before and Covid is getting the blame just to scare and divide the country.
> 
> I wish Animal Farm, 1984, and Lord of the Flies were required reading for all in this country including those coming across the border.  Orwell predicted all this and it has happened.


Don't worry the other stuff is still here, it hasn't gone away, the cancer industry is still doing well and so is autism. I can remember when Animal Farm was required reading at school back in the 1970s! in Western Australia. Has anyone here gone to Bitchute and searched for Dr Judy Mikovits yet? You really should, it's a good yarn and a true one that will open your eyes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

Redrooster said:


> Don't worry the other stuff is still here, it hasn't gone away, the cancer industry is still doing well and so is autism. I can remember when Animal Farm was required reading at school back in the 1970s! in Western Australia. Has anyone here gone to Bitchute and searched for Dr Judy Mikovits yet? You really should, it's a good yarn and a true one that will open your eyes.


What is Bitchute?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

https://www.bitchute.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

found this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> https://www.bitchute.com


I found this when I searched Bitoch chute


----------



## Honest al (Apr 3, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> found this



And this is why America Will never be great again .


----------



## leafminer (Apr 3, 2021)

3 days after the Sinovac shot and I feel fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

Honest al said:


> And this is why America Will never be great again .


AMERICA WILL ALWAYS BE GREAT TO ME............
I GUESS ONE COULD ALWAYS MOVE TO VENEZUELA IF THEY HATE AMERICA SO MUCH.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


> 3 days after the Sinovac shot and I feel fine. View attachment 270826


Not green pee yet Leaf? LOL   I see it your urine is now better than any nute on the market


----------



## Honest al (Apr 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Honest Al you have been warned. Dont come on here talking crap about a President or pushing your hatred for our last President,, period.
> Maybe you need to find the last group that pushed that bullshit on here. They have their own Private Site. You will fit in there quite nicely there. Ill tell them to send you a link.


Thanks always looking for people with OPEN minds . This discussion can not be completed without including political incite . Using sheep as a medium is laughable . Thanks for the warning .


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

I love them they are so darn cute




The best part is they do exactly what they are told to do...............................LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)

If open mind means think like you, I guess you might as well keep looking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Your not open minded Al. Your full of hate. We are use to it nowadays.
This Country will always be great to me and if you dont think it is,,you are part of the problem instead of part of the solution. Very sad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 3, 2021)

leafminer said:


> 3 days after the Sinovac shot and I feel fine. View attachment 270826


I see you got the shot made from clamshell extract .


----------



## Honest al (Apr 3, 2021)

Your plan is complete , enjoy what’s left . Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Well let me guess,,you are one of Umbras or the Monkey with the gun bunch. Tell Keef and Rose we all said Hi.
Im guessing you are already on their private site. You must be bored. Cant say as i blame you.
And the only plan i had was for you to stop fking with Hippie. Glad you understand that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 3, 2021)

Aww, come on, man! It was just getting fun!

This country is so crappy, they're coming from all over the world to get in.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Enough is enough. Tired of deleting your post.


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2021)

Holly christ, I come back from fishing and now this.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

Aww, you didn't bounce Mr. Personality, did ya?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

He left me no choice. I don't like doing that but he wouldn't stop with the political rant. And of course everything was the last Presidents fault as usual. I think he was sent by the other crew. I told him in a pm to stop.
He could have made his point without all the political crap and he would still be here.
What really makes no since, he never post anything and when he does he decides to attack members and break rules on politics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Im going to start watching the political stuff a little more. There is no need for potheads to fight over politics on a Marijuana site. There are plenty sites for that.
As for this thread. Its been a good thread. There are plenty ways to address this topic without politics that dig at the Presidents.
The Chinese started this shit. Blame them.
And taking the shot should have nothing to do with your political affiliation.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> He left me no choice. I don't like doing that but he wouldn't stop with the political rant. And of course everything was the last Presidents fault as usual. I think he was sent by the other crew. I told him in a pm to stop.
> He could have made his point without all the political crap and he would still be here.
> What really makes no since, he never post anything and when he does he decides to attack members and break rules on politics.


I think he was


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Red Rover Red Rover, send another right over.  You idiots help keep the thread interesting and when you blow your cool......boom....dead cowboy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

putembk said:


> Red Rover Red Rover, send another right over.  You idiots help keep the thread interesting and when you blow your cool......boom....dead cowboy.


Boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't care about the politics of gettin' the shot. I don't care if Jesus H. Christ himself said to get it. I'm not that easily influenced. When I was younger, you might influence me into drinking one more beer, but you can't even do that anymore. That free last beer might just cost me a DUI charge or worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah that  ∆∆∆


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

It has all become One Big Joke to me.
I even saw mr harris laughing like a horse again/


----------



## JoseyWales (Apr 4, 2021)

RonnieB said:


> Ive given it a lot of thought and spoke to my Dr. Im gonna take the shot when offered.


I'm gonna wait for the J&J vaccine. it's a traditional vaccine with out the high handling protocols.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

I will take a shot with you






oops.....fargin side effects


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

I will lift Honest als bann on the 15th. Hopefully he will appreciate me being fair.
I dont want to be Rose who banned your ass for life.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont want to be Rose who banned your ass for life.


Yeah, and over something I said on another site LONG after I'd left this one after a little snitch-***** tattled.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Yep thats exactly what i mean. I dont wanna be that person. Her and asshat Hamster loved banning ppl.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyway, moving right along ladies and gentlemen, here is a link to what Dr Judy Mikovits has to say about the jab. The video is 25 minutes.  Plandemic Part 1 - Dr Judy Mikovits


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

Ive seen her. My Wife showed me.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

Interesting link *Redrooster*, thanks for posting.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 4, 2021)

Day 4 and I feel a bit rough.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hope it stops at rough. I've known people that had no side effects what so ever, and I know a couple that felt like shit on a Ritz for awhile. Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 4, 2021)

Plandemic Documentary - The Hidden Agenda behind COVID19 Part 2 - Dr  Judy Mikovits  Here is part two, it's 12 minutes.


----------



## pute (Apr 4, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Day 4 and I feel a bit rough.


Hoping the best for ya my friend.  I hear it is normal in many cases.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 5, 2021)

These are the people where the idea for the vax came from, they are still among us.    Satanism - The Babylonian Talmud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Redrooster (Apr 5, 2021)

Wow, that's a hard act to follow. Ha! But check this one out.    JFK secret societies speech -banned from YouTube The video wasn't working but it should be Ok now!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2021)

Honest Al i see you have been stopping by. Your Bann will be over on the 15th and you can join in again. Just leave the Politics and your hatred for the last President out of the conversation and all will be good. Forgive and forget and we can move on.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 6, 2021)

Feeling OK and delighted to be able to get out and about soon without the risk of ending up in ICU on a ventilator.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Feeling OK and delighted to be able to get out and about soon without the risk of ending up in ICU on a ventilator.


Glad you have found peace of mind leafmner.  I hope everything works out well for you.  I haven't gotten poked in the arm and don't even think twice about it.  Going out for pizza tonight.  Won't think about it then either.  I guess we all have our own comfort level. 

What is that 3rd eye growing on your forehead...? ha ha!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2021)

The president of Argentina had the vaccine and then came down with Covid.

If one has been vaccinated , why must they continue to wear masks?


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)

Don't forget to stay six fargin feet away from me.  All the same rules as if you didn't get the shot(s) at all.  Come on Man!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 6, 2021)

and just think , we have not yet achieved peak mask lunacy , PML


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 6, 2021)

putembk said:


>


How did you get a pic of @Unca Walt Asss LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry I didn't recognize him....he was wearing a mask.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 6, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> can you imagine wot Jimi woulda thought about singing thru a mask ..


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How did you get a pic of @Unca Walt Asss LOL


Walt is an exibionist...pictures of him in all the mags that girls read


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Walt is an exibionist...pictures of him in all the mags that girls read



Standing in front of window ,about to open blinds and scare next door neighbors LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks Roster.....I was having a good morning until now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Thanks Roster.....I was having a good morning until now.


Surely you cant mean that


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

I feel better now that you took down the picture of the nude old man.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> I feel better now that you took down the picture of the nude old man.


Ha the age spots gave me away


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

king for a Day you are


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2021)

Big, I like the guy in your first pic. Anyone that's ever worked in a lab or been a firefighter will tell ya, the mask won't seal if'n ya got a beard. 
Hey, as long as he thinks he's safe.......


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2021)

Thats why you cant have a beard when your in the Army going thru training. That gas mask has to seal good to keep the CS Gas out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2021)

My Cousin who is a nurse said that she sees ppl die every year from Lung related issues, this yr was no different. Lots of them were elderly with Influenza. She said Covid is nothing more then another strain of the Flu. Also she seen ppl put on Ventilators that had no business being out on them during the so called Pandemic. The elderly die every year from Pneumonia and complications. The only difference this year is politics, power and money and the Media feeding on hysteria and fear.



*Being on a Ventilator Comes with Health Risks*
Patients who are on invasive ventilators require careful monitoring by medical professionals, including doctors, nurses and respiratory therapists. Chest X-rays and blood tests may be needed on a regular basis to ensure a patient is getting sufficient oxygen and not retaining excess carbon dioxide. Imaging and laboratory results will guide the patient’s care team in adjusting ventilator settings and other treatments as needed.

Attentive care will also help to detect and prevent complications of being on a ventilator. Typically, patients who need help breathing are already very ill and additional medical issues can jeopardize their recovery.



*Ventilator-Associated Pneumonia*
Ventilator-associated pneumonia (VAP) is a serious yet common complication of invasive ventilation. Bacteria can easily enter the body and lungs through the breathing tube, which also interferes with a patient’s ability to cough. Coughing is a natural mechanism that allows us to clear bacteria and other secretions from our lungs and airways.

Pneumonia can complicate a patient’s treatment, delay their recovery and even result in death. VAP is treated with antibiotics, but if the infection is caused by a drug-resistant type of bacteria, then much stronger antimicrobial drugs are needed to fight the infection.

*Sinus Infection*
Sinus infection is another risk of mechanical ventilation. This is more common in people who have an endotracheal tube. Sinus infections are also treated with antibiotics.

*Ventilator-Associated Lung Injury*
Various aspects of invasive ventilation may result in damage to tissues in and around the lungs. Therefore, it is important for medical professionals to carefully monitor patients who are on ventilators and adjust settings accordingly. Mechanical ventilation can cause injuries like pneumothorax (also known as a collapsed lung), a condition in which air leaks out of the lungs and into the pleural space between the lungs and the chest wall. Symptoms of pneumothorax include chest pain, low oxygen levels and shortness of breath.

*Blood Clots*
Using a ventilator also increases the risk of thrombotic events, such as deep vein thrombosis (DVT), pulmonary embolism (PE) and skin breakdown. These complications are more common in patients who have certain preexisting medical conditions and/or who remain in one position for extended periods, such as in bed or in a wheelchair.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

patwi said:


> Death is the desired tool of choice for those attempting to get richer via fear. .. Government > Pharma








BACK AGAIN and Again.........​


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 7, 2021)

putembk said:


> Walt is an exibionist...pictures of him in all the mags that girls read


There happens to be a rather famous, positively historic picture taken of me at my wood lathe -- taken, of course, by a gorgeous woman who let me sleep with her... 

We were inundated with calls from women who wanted me to be their first... or have my baby... (*sigh*)  Those were the days.

Prepare yourself... you'll never forgive me for outshining you.  If you don't believe me, just look at the shine on toppa my head.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 7, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> There happens to be a rather famous, positively historic picture taken of me at my wood lathe -- taken, of course, by a gorgeous woman who let me sleep with her...
> 
> We were inundated with calls from women who wanted me to be their first... or have my baby... (*sigh*)  Those were the days.
> 
> Prepare yourself... you'll never forgive me for outshining you.  If you don't believe me, just look at the shine on toppa my heaView attachment 271154


Hey stud
Were not you worried that not having it strapped to your leg it could have been ripped off by the lathe?


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

I guess this is my week to pick on Michigan.  Here ya go Hippie.


*246 Fully Vaccinated People in Michigan Test Positive for COVID-19; 3 Dead*

By Zachary Stieber

                           April 7, 2021                            Updated: April 7, 2021

biggersmaller 
Print

Michigan data shows 246 residents have tested positive for COVID-19 more than two weeks after being fully vaccinated against the virus that causes it.
The potential breakthrough cases were recorded between Jan. 1 and March 31.
Eleven of the residents were hospitalized and three died, a spokesperson with the state Department of Health and Human Services (MDDHS) told The Epoch Times via email. The people who died were all 65 years of age or older.
Data about hospitalization status for 129 cases was incomplete and for the other set, hospitalization status was reported as unknown.
The fully vaccinated cases were identified through weekly reviews of data on all confirmed and probable cases of COVID-19, the disease caused by the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus. State officials compare the data to records of every person who has been fully vaccinated.
Fully vaccinated means two weeks has elapsed since a person has received two doses of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine, or the single-shot Johnson & Johnson vaccine.

“These are individuals who have had a positive test 14 or more days after the last dose in the vaccine series. Some of these individuals may ultimately be excluded from this list due to continuing to test positive from a recent infection prior to being fully vaccinated. These cases are undergoing further review to determine if they meet other CDC criteria for determination of potential breakthrough, including the absence of a positive antigen or PCR test less than 45 days prior to the post-vaccination positive test,” the spokeswoman said.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey stud
> Were not you worried that not having it strapped to your leg it could have been ripped off by the lathe?


The blue covers my safety "rope".


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> The blue covers my safety "rope".


OK I see it now, you attached the safety line and did a pull-tuck back between the legs
Smart very smart
That is How he rolls in that Chateau


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 13, 2021)

The Johnson & Johnson vaccine has been put on hold due to side effects.   Word around the camp fire is that Roster took it up the arise to honor the song he wrote and look what happened to him. ^^^^^ got a bad case of Green Akers!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 13, 2021)

putembk said:


> The Johnson & Johnson vaccine has been put on hold due to side effects.   Word around the camp fire is that Roster took it up the arise to honor the song he wrote and look what happened to him. ^^^^^ got a bad case of Green Akers!!


Hey that was your Bro Buddy that wrote that song
Slow down man, here's the deal, you lying-dog-faced-pony-soldier


----------



## nobogart (Apr 13, 2021)

"MY BODY MY CHOICE"  is that not what they say to justify killing unborn babies?? which by the way only humans that have been born are in favor of.
there is no way they put that in me .....ya know in the 1800's they coined the phrase mad hatter to describe those that made and wore that felt hat it was the mercury they used to preserve the felt made them go mad.......now that is what they put in vaccines to preserve them....................


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome back Nobogart.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 14, 2021)

Unfortunately I'm a diabetic and CMD so if I want to live I have to, I had the first and my 2nd one is coming right up and I am done til China tries to kill off a bunch more people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2021)

Everyone has a right to make that decision. I have friends,family, and Co-Workers who have taken the shots. I play around and give them shit but its just joking around. They dont talk shit to me because i wont take it. Thats the way its supposed to be. Agree to disagree like adults and everything is cool. But we have had some on here,,whom are now gone who thinks its okay to talk crap to ppl who didnt or wont get the shot or wear a mask. And thats not cool.
Glad to see everyone here now are adults.


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

Hopper is right but I agree with *BigJer* that some have reason to get the shot. We all have to live with our fears and desires. Yoper and many others on here have gotten the shot as well. In the end we will all come out of this on the other side and some day we might even laugh about it.


----------



## burnie (Apr 14, 2021)

Didn`t wanna` take any vaccine . But a daughter in health care and and wife believing Faucis every word , it was tough . After 50 years with the same woman ya` learn which battles to fight . Stage 4 COPD , so I probably could use it . No problem with either shot  as far as effcts go . And with only a short row to finish up this ol` life....why not ? 
My thoughts are.....if ya` want it , take it . And don`t if ya` don`t ! 
peace


----------



## pute (Apr 14, 2021)

burnie said:


> Didn`t wanna` take any vaccine . But a daughter in health care and and wife believing Faucis every word , it was tough . After 50 years with the same woman ya` learn which battles to fight . Stage 4 COPD , so I probably could use it . No problem with either shot  as far as effcts go . And with only a short row to finish up this ol` life....why not ?
> My thoughts are.....if ya` want it , take it . And don`t if ya` don`t !
> peace


Well said burnie.   Hope you are doing well.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 14, 2021)

burnie said:


> Didn`t wanna` take any vaccine . But a daughter in health care and and wife believing Faucis every word , it was tough . After 50 years with the same woman ya` learn which battles to fight . Stage 4 COPD , so I probably could use it . No problem with either shot  as far as effcts go . And with only a short row to finish up this ol` life....why not ?
> My thoughts are.....if ya` want it , take it . And don`t if ya` don`t !
> peace



Keep your chin up Burnie!
Here is to a better day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Read and watch the videos








						Israelis File Crimes Against Humanity Lawsuit Over Coerced COVID Shots, Citing Nuremberg Code
					

[Breaking Urgent Interview with Former Chief Science Officer and VP at Pfizer, on mRNA Injections: “Governments “Lying” Because “They’re going to kill you and your family.&#…




					coronanews123.wordpress.com


----------



## suburban (Apr 15, 2021)

Just another data point as someone who's been vaccinated for almost 3 months and has vaccinated hundreds of people, this really needs to remain a relatively simple health decision.  If you're of a certain age and/or have any preexisting health conditions (esp. respiratory issues or obesity), it's a _really good idea_ to get on a wait list to get vaccinated asap.  For your sake and your family's sake.
The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines, while a newer technology, are proving to be extremely effective and very safe.  In fact, I wouldn't doubt that the majority of vaccines will use this tech in the coming years - it's kind of a game changer.  I had the Pfizer - first shot, sore arm like always; second shot I felt some mild symptoms the next day which was my immune system kicking in.
We only had one person have an acute reaction to the (Pfizer) vaccine, and she had a shellfish allergy severe enough that she carried an EpiPen.  She was ok after a dose of epi, and knew she was at higher risk anyway.


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 15, 2021)

I've received both shots, slight reaction from the second shot.  Glad to be getting the population out of the woods on the pandemic. For those who've decided against, maybe a rethink...?  We can't go on inside behind masks without interaction, though the web has supplied some... imho.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nope. No thanks.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. No thanks.


Hippie, I just read on the Misfits you were feeling under the weather....hmmmm.....should have gotten the big fat shot in the arize.......bwahahaha






See what it did for this guy...


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

@ *suburban* and *Dan789*,  Hopefully the three of us convinced Hippie to get the shot......probably about as much chance of that as getting him to change his voter affiliation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2021)

Keep the fking shot. Dont want it. I already had the shit anyway. I am 65 yrs old with heart disease and mild emphysema. The shit made me sick,felt like crap,coughed my ass off. Same crap happened with the Influenza about 5 yrs ago. Its a virus,,go fking figure.
By the way,,my Wife had it too and she is 69.
If your in crappy shape and old,, shit happens that will kill your ass.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> I've received both shots, slight reaction from the second shot.  Glad to be getting the population out of the woods on the pandemic. For those who've decided against, maybe a rethink...?  We can't go on inside behind masks without interaction, though the web has supplied some... imho.



yeah , a rethink is a good idea....maybe I will reconsider and go with the Johnson and Johnson vaccine...or maybe the Astra Zeneca 

what do you think?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Look what it did to uncle Joey , he use to be able to construct a complete sentence before he had the Vaccine shots.

My Mom's Brother


----------



## sharonp (Apr 15, 2021)

I had my first shot Monday. I feel fine so far. It didn't make my arm hurt like some people have been saying.  I got the Moderna vaccine. 

I can take my grandson places this summer anyways.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , a rethink is a good idea....maybe I will reconsider and go with the Johnson and Johnson vaccine...or maybe the Astra Zeneca
> 
> what do you think?


This article explains the blood clot risk of the three of them. 








						Blood clots as prevalent with Pfizer and Moderna vaccine as with AstraZeneca's: study
					

A study by Oxford University found the number of people who receive blood clots after getting vaccinated with a coronavirus vaccine are about the same for...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 15, 2021)

sharonp said:


> This article explains the blood clot risk of the three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if I could only get a hold the Sputnik 5 I would be gold


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

Good clip Sharon, but it doesn't change the fact that some of us will do what we are being told to do and some won't.  Kind of what has made this country great if you think about it.  Funny how many of the oldest here won't comply because of fear being handed down to us.   Pre existing issues is another matter.  And I understand both sides.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 15, 2021)

..


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree patwi but I'm not giving up my medicare or Social Security.  I paid into the system all my life and I want my money back.  The fargin bastards better not go after that.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 15, 2021)

putembk said:


> Good clip Sharon, but it doesn't change the fact that some of us will do what w are being told to do and some won't.  Kind of what has made this country great if you think about it.  Funny how many of the oldest here won't comply because of fear being handed down to us.   Pre existing issues is another matter.  And I understand both sides.


I have a pre-existing conditioning.  Most of my family are getting it because they live in California or near D.C, one brother lives in Connecticut.  I do have friends that aren't getting it though, but it is rural here.


----------



## pute (Apr 15, 2021)

@ Sharon, my pre-existing issues are mental.   Doc says there is no hope so no shot for this O'l fart.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> I'm Happy .. for those that want it and those that don't.
> I'll never voluntariily even the with implications out there that SS and MEdiCaRE both might be withheld if not compliant . Deep in my heart I am ok with passing on but it will never be voluntarily .


Patwi
Did you really hear they threatened to do this?
Old people will unite and cause havoc in the streets.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

I got a shot of snow last night and another coming this weekend...so I'm thinking I am good to go.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 16, 2021)

putembk said:


> I got a shot of snow last night and another coming this weekend...so I'm thinking I am good to go.




I hope it was kept in the freezer. The snow vaccine needs to be kept frozen to be effective.


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

Mallard Duck said:


> I hope it was kept in the freezer. The snow vaccine needs to be kept frozen to be effective.


I am freezing here in the Rockies....does that count.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

Mallard Duck said:


> I hope it was kept in the freezer. The snow vaccine needs to be kept frozen to be effective.


No worries , Pute Has Ice in his veins


----------



## Patwi (Apr 16, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

patwi said:


> The Corbett Report ... one of his episodes last year
> 
> I would think they would want old peeps to rise up .. internment camps have already been built via fema


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 16, 2021)

Quack(s)!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

\
OK


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)

^^^^speak English


----------



## Mallard Duck (Apr 16, 2021)

That hat and scarf combo though... the gormless look of disbelief... I don't know the context of that picture but it has something special going on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

Corporal Lebeau from Hogan's Hero's


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

I searched your drive and found this one


----------



## pute (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 16, 2021)

putembk said:


>


----------



## Patwi (Apr 16, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> Interesting we went from Defcon 5 to Defcon 3 today ..
> 
> 
> President Flashbang is heading to the casa in conn,
> .



Dam dirty apes, 

I don't know what weapons WWIII will be fought with
But I do know that WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones.
Albert


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 17, 2021)

patwi said:


> Interesting we went from Defcon 5 to Defcon 3 today ..
> 
> 
> President Flashbang is heading to the casa in conn,
> .




Bob Marley was in Frisco the other day , probably to see Willie and the poor boys


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 19, 2021)

.


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yeah , a rethink is a good idea....maybe I will reconsider and go with the Johnson and Johnson vaccine...or maybe the Astra Zeneca
> 
> what do you think?


I'd take the first shot available... They didn't give us a choice, and it worked ok.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> I'd take the first shot available... They didn't give us a choice, and it worked ok.


Happy for ya Dan.  I haven't taken any shot and it is working out just fine as well.  To each his own.  Free country.....kind of.....


----------



## Patwi (Apr 20, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> I'd take the first shot available... They didn't give us a choice, and it worked ok.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

I just started a poll....cast yer vote


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2021)

putembk said:


> I just started a poll....cast yer vote



not if Dominion machines are counting them


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2021)

Voted.


----------



## pute (Apr 20, 2021)

Do I need a valid driver's license to vote?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

Why not vote as many times as you want?  It is the new fad.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Have you voted?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

Why shore.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

As a numbers person, we played the odds and got the Phizer shots and celebrated the wait period being over eating out at on the balcony at Salty's last night.

I saw the flu shot nearly kill an associate, so didn't take flu shots for years afterward, but started again in my dotage because the flu was getting harsh when I did catch it.  Last year the common flu literally almost killed me, despite being vaccinated.

Given that you can die either way, I simply play the odds that I'm more likely to catch the disease than to die from the shot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

Tattered Old Graywolf said:


> As a numbers person, we played the odds and got the Phizer shots and celebrated the wait period being over eating out at on the balcony at Salty's last night.
> 
> I saw the flu shot nearly kill an associate, so didn't take flu shots for years afterward, but started again in my dotage because the flu was getting harsh when I did catch it.  Last year the common flu literally almost killed me, despite being vaccinated.
> 
> Given that you can die either way, I simply play the odds that I'm more likely to catch the disease than to die from the shot.


I am still a no but I respect your decision and totally understand GW.  I may change my mind at some point but the fact is I don't trust Fauci.  When Mr. flip flop is gone and they get a trustworthy team in place I may listen and ultimately change my mind.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
There It Is.

NOW the NIH says masks are _worse_ than useless -- they actually _increase_ sickness.

Moreover, there is also this (OFFICIAL GUMMINT) --

“Did you hear about the peer-reviewed study done by Stanford University that demonstrates beyond a reasonable doubt that face masks have absolutely zero chance of preventing the spread of Covid-19? No? *It was posted on the National Center for Biological Information government website*. The NCBI is a branch of the National Institute for Health, so one would think such a study would be widely reported by mainstream media and embraced by the “science-loving” folks in Big Tech.

*Stanford study quietly published at NIH.gov proves face masks are absolutely worthless against Covid*

Now that they have crazed Governors behaving like Gauleiters in 1939 Germany, and Fauci says, "Gotta have a mask."  Then:  "Gotta have TWO masks."

Then he turns into Maxwell Smart and says, "Say, I hope I wasn't outa line with that crack about masks..."

So I will take all the promoters of these vaxx things and size them up:

*Fauci*:  Gets a cut from the pharmas.  Help the Chinese design the virus.

*Gates*: You can actually watch the video where he says he wants to reduce the world population by 15% by using vaccinations. <-- TEN years ago.

*Deep State/Progressives*: Agenda 21.

The list starts out dark and gets darker.  That is why I will never become MODIFIED from my original God-given DNA.  ALL of these vaccines turn you into a brand-new, UN-tested, UN-mapped sort of experimental animal.

The vaxx change you into a _receptor_ of corona viruses.  The supposed concept is that the little stickers that YOU now have can recognize, grab, and attack the corona stickers.  

THE BASIC TERRIFIC PROBLEM:  Already, there are variants of the WuFlu popping up.  Those vaccinated are not protected from the variants.  And BECAUSE they had both shots, their infection rate increased by a factor of 8 times.  See Africa.

"The coronavirus variant discovered in South Africa can “break through” Pfizer/BioNTech’s COVID-19 vaccine..."

"But among patients who had received *two* doses of the vaccine, the variant’s prevalence rate was *eight times* higher than those unvaccinated – 5.4% versus 0.7%.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Understand what is written above:  

Once you take the vaxx, you become an actual Corona-sticker carrier.  And while that _permanent_ DNA addition to your makeup attracts and (sometimes) kills the incoming WuFlu virus, it also attracts VARIANTS for which it does not work.


----------



## pute (Apr 21, 2021)

When I see a guy wearing a mask in a car by himself or in his own home  I wonder if he wears a condom to masterbate.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

Wearing a mask lowers your oxygen intake and raises your CO2 intake.  This can cause dizziness, nausea, weakness, or worse.

You might as well wear a knitted nose warmer.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

One mo' thang... to give you a perspective of the Bill Gates/Zuckerberg connection to the mask bullshit.

Read this reaction to whether the elites want you fearful and have continually "updated" vaccinations or not,  The formal report came out from the Government agency, and a guy named Cortes quoted it.

"DuckDuckGo search reveals it was picked up by ZERO mainstream media outlets and Big Tech tyrants will suspend people who post it, as political strategist Steve Cortes learned the hard way when he posted a Tweet that went against the face mask narrative. The Tweet itself featured a quote and a link that prompted Twitter to suspend his account, potentially indefinitely."

"He was quoting directly from the NCBI publication of the study. The government website he linked to features a peer-reviewed study by Stanford University’s Baruch Vainshelboim. In it, he cited 67 scholars, doctors, scientists, and other studies to support his conclusions.

The sentence Cortes quoted from the study’s conclusion reads: “The data suggest that both medical and non-medical facemasks are ineffective to block human-to-human transmission of viral and infectious disease such SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19, supporting against the usage of facemasks.”

*Twitter messaged Cortes demanding he delete the Tweet, citing that he broke Twitter rules specifically for, “Violating the policy on spreading misleading and potentially harmful information related to COVID-19.”*

Now, why would those wanting implanted chips!!! and Vax Passports!!! and 15% world human population dead!!!

...NOT publicize the actual results?

...FORBID and BAN anyone that does?

WHY?

The look you get in 2024 because you did not get a shot:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

That mask don't stop all the sanding dust from drywall getting in your nose,,, How the fk is it supposed to stop a virus.
Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

putembk said:


> I am still a no but I respect your decision and totally understand GW.  I may change my mind at some point but the fact is I don't trust Fauci.  When Mr. flip flop is gone and they get a trustworthy team in place I may listen and ultimately change my mind.



I emphatically believe that you can't trust Fauci, period!!!  Aside from the ongoing flipflopping on masks, it was him that circumvented the US withdrawal from the original joint Covid virus research project in Wu Han, by providing funding from another source.  The US withdrew because of unsafe safety protocol.

He looks like an arrogant smirking Nazi Dr Doom to me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

I cant stand that fking midget. Hope he asphyxiates himself. Piece of shit.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That mask don't stop all the sanding dust from drywall getting in your nose,,, How the fk is it supposed to stop a virus.
> Absolutely ridiculous.



The analogy is that if you have a 100' tall barbed wire fence with only two strands of wire... that will keep mosquitos off your property better than a face mask will for virus.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I cant stand that fking midget. Hope he asphyxiates himself. Piece of shit.


And you do know the open checkbook to rush through a vax netted Fauci tons of money, since he is affiliated with the pharmas that did it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

From my perspective, the Wu Han virus was most likely leaked from the Wu Han lab, versus being a plot, because it did break out near where it was created, as opposed to a major opposing population center remote from China, but look at some of the net effects.  

It predominantly kills off the elderly, thus removing them from the Social Security budget, and frees up their assets for taxation as inheritance taxes.

It also in a single stroke predominantly removes the most conservative members of the population, which are the elderly, and lowers expenses, while raising revenue.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Apr 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That mask don't stop all the sanding dust from drywall getting in your nose,,, How the fk is it supposed to stop a virus. Absolutely ridiculous.



A good analogy for anyone who has sanded or painted with an N-95 mask and then cleaned the boogers from their nose hairs afterwards. 

Consider the Covid 19 virus is 40 to 60 nM or about 0.06 micron to 1.4 micron in diameter.  Imagine trying to draw air through a sufficiently thick mask with under 0.06 micron air holes?.   That is what air hoods are for.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2021)

You would have to wear fresh air respirators to be safe.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You would have to wear fresh air respirators to be safe.


I was wearing one the 1st two months of the Virus
People were offering me thousands of dollars if I had more of them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

Going for a walk right now Big.....would you walk for me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 22, 2021)

putembk said:


> Going for a walk right now Big.....would you walk for me.




no 

but I will send one of my girls


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

Just like you Big.... knocked on my door with her daughter selling Girl Scout Cookies.


----------



## Baked again (Apr 22, 2021)

Just got my second jab today, 2 weeks and will celebrate mothers day this year.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2021)

I would as well but she passed 12 years ago.  Glad she never lived to see the mess this country is in.  She was a true Patriot loved the Red White and Blue.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)

Feds report Texas woman with clots after getting J&J vaccine
					

AUSTIN, Texas (AP) — Federal health officials have informed state officials that a Texas woman has been hospitalized with possible blood clots associated with Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine recipients, a state spokesman said Thursday.




					apnews.com
				




Only the beginning


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

I knew this was coming......the unvaccinated are now being blamed for the continuing mask mandate.

Doesn't bother me, I don't wear the fargin thing anyway.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2021)

Can't understand why. If the vaccines work, only the folks that don't get it will be affected. The national illegal mandate is history as of May 1st. My state is pushing it to the 15th, and mandating children from two year old and up must wear one. Really? I had enough trouble keeping clothes on my two year old, much less a friggin' mask!


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 23, 2021)

putembk said:


> Happy for ya Dan.  I haven't taken any shot and it is working out just fine as well.  To each his own.  Free country.....kind of.....


My thoughts are that as we all get older, none of us is invulnerable as we once thought (while younger)… Glad we've got modern medicine to have spared us all the ravages of *diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis, measles,mumps, rubella and polio.*  Smallpox is almost a disease of the past due to our being vaccinated against it …


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2021)

Yup, and me and my family got all those.  This is different...my way of telling ...... I am not playing your game.  Kind of my own personal way of saying FU!!!  I may get this vaccine  yet but it will be on my time not when the ...... tells me to.  Blaming mask mandate on us hold outs just made me wait even longer......I despise.....never mind....not gonna get into a full blown rant.  Best left unsaid.

I am sure I have already had the crap anyway.....last year...doc said it was the flu.    No it wasn't.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2021)

Already had the shit and they can shove those untested shots right up their ass.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2021)

Unlike the crap the old guard on here used to preach, the quickest way to stop a hippie from doing something is to tell them that they have to.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Dan789 (Apr 25, 2021)

putembk said:


> Yup, and me and my family got all those.  This is different...my way of telling ...... I am not playing your game.  Kind of my own personal way of saying FU!!!  I may get this vaccine  yet but it will be on my time not when the ...... tells me to.  Blaming mask mandate on us hold outs just made me wait even longer......I despise.....never mind....not gonna get into a full blown rant.  Best left unsaid.
> 
> I am sure I have already had the crap anyway.....last year...doc said it was the flu.    No it wasn't.


Reminds me of an conversation about smoking among some work colleagues, where someone who continued smoking 1 1/2-2 packs a day without regard to the effects to their health, another colleague quipped that one way of another he would stop smoking one day... Ironically the person who said the gentleman would stop smoking, soon thereafter died unexpectedly while undergoing some procedure in the hospital... We always don't get what we want, on our own terms...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Pute,,ya better stop smoking and get the Vaccine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Reminds me of an conversation about smoking among some work colleagues, where someone who continued smoking 1 1/2-2 packs a day without regard to the effects to their health, another colleague quipped that one way of another he would stop smoking one day... Ironically the person who said the gentleman would stop smoking, soon thereafter died unexpectedly while undergoing some procedure in the hospital... We always don't get what we want, on our own terms...


What does smoking cancer sticks got to do with getting the fking vaccine? Explain please.
Please tell me your not saying that Pute not getting the vaccine is like the guy smoking ciggs and dying. Thats total bullshit.
I went back and read your earlier post. So you got both shots. Good for you thats your choice. Not getting the damn shot is our choice. We are not giving you shit for getting the vaccine so why make those type of crappy remarks to Pute?


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2021)

Doesn't bother me Hopper.  To each his own.   I walk a couple of miles every day, lift moderate weights and eat mostly a plant based diet.  Done this all my life.  Never smoked cigs and so on......I weigh what I weighed in HS.  So with that said Dan there is a pretty good chance I could easily lecture you on how to stay healthy.  But I won't cause I wouldn't do any good just like your analogy.  

Be well.....I am.  Are you still wearing a mask and social distancing after both shots?   Why get the daumn thing then?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 25, 2021)

Had three different doctors tell me that if I didn't stop smoking, I'd be dead before I was 30. 65 now, and all three doctors went tits up long ago. 

Did quit smoking around six years ago. Can't tell a bit of difference except I've got more money in my pocket. Lung doctor told me that he couldn't tell that I'd ever smoked. I also worked in and around asbestos for most of my life; no masks, no respirators. Back then, nobody knew.

Pute, you'll probably get shot by a jealous husband when you're in your nineties.


----------



## pute (Apr 25, 2021)

@Hippie.  Yep that's exactly how I plan on dying. Getting shot by a jealous husband. You should watch me work the bars in these little mountain towns when I'm fishing. Grew up lived in and found a lot of love and bars. When I'm fishing I talk to other fishermen when I'm in a bar I'm hunting for two legged deer and I'm as good at 70 as I was at 30 haha Plus when you're 70 you can get away with anything cuz nobody takes you serious.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Had three different doctors tell me that if I didn't stop smoking, I'd be dead before I was 30. 65 now, and all three doctors went tits up long ago.
> 
> Did quit smoking around six years ago. Can't tell a bit of difference except I've got more money in my pocket. Lung doctor told me that he couldn't tell that I'd ever smoked. I also worked in and around asbestos for most of my life; no masks, no respirators. Back then, nobody knew.
> 
> Pute, you'll probably get shot by a jealous husband when you're in your nineties.


Man Putes What a way to go//////////


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> I've received both shots, slight reaction from the second shot.  Glad to be getting the population out of the woods on the pandemic. For those who've decided against, maybe a rethink...?  We can't go on inside behind masks without interaction, though the web has supplied some... imho.


 So you are saving the world by getting the vaccine. Glad you got us Hillbillies out of the woods Bro. So i don't need it anymore right? You took one,,i mean two for the team. Cool
Thank You Dan


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So you are saving the world by getting the vaccine. Glad you got us Hillbillies out of the woods Bro. So i don't need it anymore right? You took one,,i mean two for the team. Cool
> Thank You Dan


All good.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 26, 2021)

Cool.
 Dan im glad to see we can agree to disagree like adults for a change.


----------



## Redrooster (Apr 26, 2021)

This is something to read and think about?   Dr. Anthony Fauci's Ex-Employee, Jailed, Tells All (Full Video) aka Plandemic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> All good.


Hey Dan would you care to enter a Bud pic for picture of the month


----------



## pute (Apr 27, 2021)

There is no changing my mind.....I can't take this anymore


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 27, 2021)

DONT FORGET TO VOTE
BEST BUDS


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hey Dan would you care to enter a Bud pic for picture of the month


  Not ready yet, at about 30 days into bloom but doing OK... Maggie's Pacifier and some OGKZ


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Not ready yet, at about 30 days into bloom but doing OK... Maggie's Pacifier and some OGKZ
> View attachment 272404


OK Next Month if you would like to, run the Bud contest every month, you could enter an old one if it be really nice.
We are at the end of contest now so wait. Thanks


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What does smoking cancer sticks got to do with getting the fking vaccine? Explain please.
> Please tell me your not saying that Pute not getting the vaccine is like the guy smoking ciggs and dying. Thats total bullshit.
> I went back and read your earlier post. So you got both shots. Good for you thats your choice. Not getting the damn shot is our choice. We are not giving you shit for getting the vaccine so why make those type of crappy remarks to Pute?


Not any shade towards anyone, just an anecdote about how things work out, Nothing but love for the entire community.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

I walked into a CVS this morning they tried to hold me down and pump me full of their vaccine, I grabbed the one guy by the neck and pumped it into his arm not mine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2021)

Funny fker.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2021)

Dan789 said:


> Not any shade towards anyone, just an anecdote about how things work out, Nothing but love for the entire community.


Awesome,,much respect brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 28, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Awesome,,much respect brother.


I feel The Love
I hope it is not Putes hand


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I feel The Love
> I hope it is not Putes hand


I don't remember writing this
OK who's the wise Guy


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 30, 2021)

If ya had to bet a nickel, who'd you think did it?
(Hint: What does a bunny do?)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If ya had to bet a nickel, who'd you think did it?
> (Hint: What does a bunny do?)


I was thinking the same Gonna ask Ang to change his name
PranksterRabbit


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2021)

Guys i wish i could take credit but it wasn't me.
Cant believe i missed the chance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Guys i wish i could take credit but it wasn't me.
> Cant believe i missed the chance.


Well I am "hopping" it was not Putes


----------



## Hippie420 (May 1, 2021)

I haven't believed Hopper since he said he'd only put the head of it in.

That head ain't got no shoulders.


----------



## pute (May 1, 2021)

Evening, back from dinner....what am i getting blamed for.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

More Good faky news 








						Corona outbreak in nursing home after residents vaccinated | Inland - Archytele
					

Almost all residents have already had their second vaccination, said a spokesperson for Sensire, which includes…



					www.archytele.com


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)

I call it bullshit. They are trying to keep this bullshit mask mandate and hysteria going. All fking lies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

This goes better here




Warning Virus a head, OK stick your heads in the sand now.
The Vaccine and Masks do not work.
Natural Herd immunity is our best bet, ask China they know.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)

There are several nursing homes around here and they are all doing fine. No fking outbreaks here or in Florida in thier nursing homes. Complete bullshit. If they are sick its probably the regular flu they have contracted that kills the elderly every fking year that everybody seems to have forgotten about or allergies. So sick of theses assholes and the Medias lying ass bullshit. Notice they said they are having mild symptoms. Well so is every fking body i know right now including me because we have allergies. My truck is yellow from pollen.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

There are those who say, *"It's only a few in many millions."*

Here is an abrupt END to that bullschit road -- this is the actual official data:






To sum up what you are looking at:  

"For prior years, we’re talking about roughly 100 deaths a year from somewhere between 250 million and 350 million vaccines administered. On the other hand, we’re talking about 3800 deaths from about 150 million COVID shots—-not in a full year; in _*only four months*_."

*








						COVID vaccine deaths: the numbers point to a catastrophe
					

COVID vaccine deaths: the numbers point to a catastrophe, The COVID vaccine is a building disaster




					canadafreepress.com
				



*


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

These bombs keep on dropping.

Lookit at the Ow-strilian gummint law verbiage they used.  They are pretty open about it:






DO NOT TAKE A GOVERNMENT-BACKED POISON THAT WILL DESTROY YOUR IMMUNE SYSTEM.

IF YOU DO AFTER SEEING THIS... SO BE IT.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

I am starting to believe it more and more that China released this Virus upon the world after inoculating most of their people with a real vaccine that they have proven and tested to work over the many years their labs have been building this deadly strain.
 Of course they had to leave one city unvaccinated (Wuhan) so they could say look we had deaths too, but we locked down very early. That is Cowdung, look how fast this spread when it came out, no way China could have controlled all of it's people not to travel within their country and spread it.
China may become a Glass Factory if they don't change their ways.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

I don't care .....those charts are just another brick in the wall...I wasn't gonna take that shit before and I'm not taking it now.   Ha ha!!  I don't trust the gov't now and I didn't trust it before.  They can shove this crap up their arize.  Believe me they are gonna try .....they gotta get rid of it now that there is a huge and growing supply.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

pute said:


> I don't care .....those charts are just another brick in the wall...I wasn't gonna take that shit before and I'm not taking it now.   Ha ha!!  I don't trust the gov't now and I didn't trust it before.  They can shove this crap up their arize.  Believe me they are gonna try .....they gotta get rid of it now that there is a huge and growing supply.


They will store it for when they start the new yearly vaccinations.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They will store it for when they start the new yearly vaccinations.


Boster shots next..... conditioning the sheep for a never ending story.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I am starting to believe it more and more that China released this Virus upon the world after inoculating most of their people with a real vaccine that they have proven and tested to work over the many years their labs have been building this deadly strain.
> Of course they had to leave one city unvaccinated (Wuhan) so they could say look we had deaths too, but we locked down very early. That is Cowdung, look how fast this spread when it came out, no way China could have controlled all of it's people not to travel within their country and spread it.
> China may become a Glass Factory if they don't change their ways.




China is in control now

they are the shot callers and the current administration are the clowns who carry out the wishes of their globalist masters

lots of photos out there showing our leaders and the Chinese handles behind them

the big obstacle before they take complete control of the USSA is our guns

soon UN troops will be rolling into towns and cities to round up all the guns


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

I ain't got none.   I am taking a course in how to speak Chinese though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> China is in control now
> 
> they are the shot callers and the current administration are the clowns who carry out the wishes of their globalist masters
> 
> ...


Remember what the Major said , you bring that many UN soldiers
You better bring a heck of a lot of Body Bags.
Or we already have the coffins


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

pute said:


> Boster shots next..... conditioning the sheep for a never ending story.



You are spot on, unfortunately.  Booster shots are already planned and announced. TINS


----------



## Unca Walt (May 11, 2021)

pute said:


> I ain't got none.   I am taking a course in how to speak Chinese though.


I useta be pretty good in Mandarin.

Just walk up to a Chinese guy and smile politely and say:

Ni hau a?  <-- How are you?

Ni fumu meiyou jyehwun <-- Your parents were never married.  (this is strong juju)

Ni twei dhou <-- You blow dogs.

That'll break the ice.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Remember what the Major said , you bring that many UN soldiers
> You better bring a heck of a lot of Body Bags.
> Or we already have the coffins
> View attachment 272947



and do not forget all the ammo and guillotines that Homeland Security purchased with our tax dollars.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and do not forget all the ammo and guillotines that Homeland Security purchased with our tax dollars.


I heard they plan public execution's if found to be a Rebel against the will of thee mind control.


----------



## Patwi (May 14, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

Get the Vax or wear the mask forever

I got a rhyme
Time for Joe to Go!


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

Johnny Paycheck just wrote a new song.......TAKE THIS MASK AND SHOVE IT....I AIN'T WEARING IT NO MORE.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 14, 2021)

pute said:


> Johnny Paycheck just wrote a new song.......TAKE THIS MASK AND SHOVE IT....I AIN'T WEARING IT NO MORE.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2021)

I've got to go back to the Hindu's house today and find out if I had or already had the Wuhan flu. If so, it sure wasn't bad enough to screw up the entire American economy and educational systems up over. I'll be glad when this idiot shit is over. I've got some work to do around here, and Menard's is the closest place to get supplies, but they are mask nazis. I ain't playin' their games.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

I got more.....

TAKE THIS MASK AND SHOVE IT....I AIN'T WEARING IT NO MORE.
PRESIDENT SAYS TO TAKE IT OFF AND I'M THROWING IT ON THE FLOOR....BOSS MAN SAYS TO LEAVE IT ON AND I'M WALKING OUT THE DOOR....

TAKE THIS MASK AND SHOVE IT I AIN'T WEARING IT NO MORE.....

Second verse same as the first.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 14, 2021)

Back from the Hindu's place. No Wuhan this time around, no pneumonia, and no SPOTS on the lungs! Happy boy here.
Said my thyroid was borderline underactive (what ever the h ell that means), and of course, blood in my urine. I reminded him that he'd told me the same shit 20 years ago, and if I'd had untreated kidney/bladder/prostate cancer, I'd have been underground at least 15 years ago.
He says, "I guess I see you in another 4 years?". I told him that I hoped not, 'cause the only time he sees me, I'm half dead.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

Isn't it kind of funny that 60% of us haven't gotten the vaccine and none in that group have gotten covid, or gotten it bad enough to mention it. 

I do think I had it when it first came our as I have indicated before but only a headache and slight blah feeling.  I have had to have gotten it if it is as contagious as we are told.  I go out to dinner 3 times a week and every day I am in a situation where somebody could infect me.  

I am Not afraid of this crap nor are any of my family members.  Frankly, we are more concerned with the side effects of this gov't mandated (almost) shot.  And the political motivation to push it on the public. 

Glad you came back Negative Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2021)

Hippie im glad to hear your good brother.
And as for the shot. Fk the shot and fk that punk ass little midget that wants us to wear mask. I don't wear a mask anywhere anymore. Not even in Wallmart. I walked into Wallmart a few days ago and was the only mother fker without a mask. Nobody looked at me stupid or said shit to me. Which is a good thing for them because i wasnt in a good mood.


----------



## pute (May 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie im glad to hear your good brother.
> And as for the shot. Fk the shot and fk that punk ass little midget that wants us to wear mask. I don't wear a mask anywhere anymore. Not even in Wallmart. I walked into Wallmart a few days ago and was the only mother fker without a mask. Nobody looked at me stupid or said shit to me. Which is a good thing for them because i wasnt in a good mood.


I wouldn't have ask you shit dude.   Matter of fact as soon as I saw you without yours mine would drop.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 14, 2021)

Love ya brother, but we ain't spooning.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Hippie im glad to hear your good brother.
> And as for the shot. Fk the shot and fk that punk ass little midget that wants us to wear mask. I don't wear a mask anywhere anymore. Not even in Wallmart. I walked into Wallmart a few days ago and was the only mother fker without a mask. Nobody looked at me stupid or said shit to me. Which is a good thing for them because i wasnt in a good mood.


O raffs!  You just triggered a memory from a long time ago.  I was walking to my car in a Wal-Mart parking lot when I saw a guy pull right up to an old lady with a walker crossing (in the pedestrian lane) in front of him and repeatedly blew his horn.

I walked over to his car, reached in and took out the keys from the ignition and threw them waaaay across the parking lot.  The guy just kept staring, so I walked away smiling.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> O raffs!  You just triggered a memory from a long time ago.  I was walking to my car in a Wal-Mart parking lot when I saw a guy pull right up to an old lady with a walker crossing (in the pedestrian lane) in front of him and repeatedly blew his horn.
> 
> I walked over to his car, reached in and took out the keys from the ignition and threw them waaaay across the parking lot.  The guy just kept staring, so I walked away smiling.


People suck


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

_Ask the ppl who have been taking Zantac. The one that they said was safer then the others._
I took Zantac for over 40 years... there wasn't anything else anyway.


----------



## leafminer (May 17, 2021)

Got my second shot yesterday, my arm is a bit sore but nothing otherwise. I was just checking the stats. Covid-19 has killed almost 4 million people worldwide, so far. That is more dead in 2 years than died on both sides, including civilians, in the Vietnam War, which lasted 20 years. And as for what is happening in India, Pakistan, and Nepal right now... might make that 4 million look like just the beginning.


----------



## Patwi (May 17, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (May 17, 2021)

Daumn patwi, ain't gonna turn my back on you.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

I told ya you would grow a third eye iffen ya took that shot. Look at Leafminer. Proof not fake news.


----------



## nobogart (May 18, 2021)

Lawyers and Medical Experts worldwide say they have all the evidence they need to convict WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill Gates and World Leaders of ‘Crimes against Humanity’
					

Legal proceedings have begun worldwide against various authorities, institutions and world leaders including the WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and so on and so on, for committing…




					dailyexpose.co.uk


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Got my second shot yesterday, my arm is a bit sore but nothing otherwise. I was just checking the stats. Covid-19 has killed almost 4 million people worldwide, so far. That is more dead in 2 years than died on both sides, including civilians, in the Vietnam War, which lasted 20 years. And as for what is happening in India, Pakistan, and Nepal right now... might make that 4 million look like just the beginning.


Says the government. I call it bullshit. Guess the Covid ate the Influenza that kills thousands every year. And all those ppl that died from cancer and heart attacks, and lung related problems,,, died from Covid. Hummmmm


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)

patwi said:


> We're all gonna die.
> 
> I shot myself in vietnam,,, got back and shot my girlfriend and her sister too ..
> 
> ...




Respect. 
Salute.

my brother did 13 months in Nam , USMC , nary a scratch , then got home and shot himself in the foot with a .22 while rabbit hunting


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Ive seen it. It can happen to the best. Its called an accident.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)

nobogart said:


> Lawyers and Medical Experts worldwide say they have all the evidence they need to convict WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill Gates and World Leaders of ‘Crimes against Humanity’
> 
> 
> Legal proceedings have begun worldwide against various authorities, institutions and world leaders including the WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and so on and so on, for committing…
> ...




good luck wit the lawsuit 

I am not holding my breath for any truth or justice , at least not in the corrupt American judicial system where a sitting POTUS cannot get the SCOTUS to look at a case of voter fraud that has slam dunk evidence of cheating

the courts are stacked with commie fascists globalist totalitarian idiots


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Aint that the truth Big.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

What happened to America


----------



## nobogart (May 18, 2021)

it is the world court same that tried the Nazi's


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

QUOTE="WeedHopper, post: 1121680, member: 13242"]
I told ya you would grow a third eye iffen ya took that shot. Look at Leafminer. Proof not fake news. 
[/QUOTE] 

But the next time you look ...it is gone....


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2021)

nobogart said:


> Lawyers and Medical Experts worldwide say they have all the evidence they need to convict WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill Gates and World Leaders of ‘Crimes against Humanity’
> 
> 
> Legal proceedings have begun worldwide against various authorities, institutions and world leaders including the WHO, CDC, PHE, Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and so on and so on, for committing…
> ...


The rabbit hole is deep. Not sure if I'll live long enough to really hear just what this whole farce was about. I've got my suspicions, but 90% are political, so I'll just keep my yap shut out of respect for this site and our sheriffs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> The rabbit hole is deep. Not sure if I'll live long enough to really hear just what this whole farce was about. I've got my suspicions, but 90% are political, so I'll just keep my yap shut out of respect for this site and our sheriffs.


Well said Hippie.  It is best for me to go and post in another thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

^^^^bwahahaha....Even with the Brown Acid we survived.   That is when Country Joe was singing 1, 2, 3 what are we fighting for.......

Freedom is what.  Something we are loosing today


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Seems funny how all these viruses are coming out of China Sars in 2002 in America 2004
Kind of Bull poopy if you ask
Time to say what the Fook............ Want dog with your cat sauce?




__





						SARS conspiracy theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

IMO, the next world war will be fought with a virus and not guns or bombs.  And unfortunately it will be deployed on us.  And we will NOT be prepared.  Seems like half the country isn't the slightest bit worried about something like this.  As a matter of fact we will probably help fund the development of it. 






Have a nice day.....


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

We funded the Covid.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> We funded the Covid.


Yup, Dr F...... is, was and still is dirty.  He lies to the public daily ...... so does the media and OOP's I almost committed a faux pas....


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Once again Big Pharma is behind the whole dam thing








						Scientists race to patent SARS virus
					

Researchers around the world are racing to patent the SARS virus and its genetic material, rekindling criticism of laws that allow people to claim intellectual property rights on living things.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

@ Big, can't get your video.

There now.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 18, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big, can't get your video.


It's your computer. It's playing just fine on mine.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)

pute said:


> @ Big, can't get your video.
> 
> There now.



that is because I blocked you


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

I will figure out how to get around this....give me a minute


----------



## bigsur51 (May 18, 2021)

pute said:


> I will figure out how to get around this....give me a minute



prolly your browser settings

but you knew that already





__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## leafminer (May 18, 2021)

I can see for miles.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> It's your computer. It's playing just fine on mine.


Perfect on mine


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Perfect on mine


Things are fine, just had to put my glasses on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)

pute said:


> Things are fine, just had to put my glasses on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 18, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Roster you funny fker. You fit right in here.


----------



## pute (May 18, 2021)

OMG don't encourage him.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2021)

Im fking stoned. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Roster you funny fker. You fit right in here.


One of us , One of Us........................
Morning fooker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Tiny ant season here in my parts
Had a few in my coffee, yummy lil suckers


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2021)

Ole Eric Clapton says he screwed up when he took the vaccine. Foked him up badly.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Ole Eric Clapton says he screwed up when he took the vaccine. Foked him up badly.


Link


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)

Eric Clapton feared he would 'never play again' after 'disastrous' time with vaccine
					

Legendary guitarist and anti-lockdown activist Eric Clapton writes a letter blaming vaccine 'propaganda' for his second-dose AstraZeneca side effects.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

I have to trim....no time for a big shot in the a s s today.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 19, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 19, 2021)

Ha ha!.  I want one.


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 21, 2021)

The poll closed yesterday but we are having so much fun I left it open.

How does everybody feel about o'l Doc Fauci these days.   Prick is in cahoots with China....what is going on in this country.  Are there any American Patriots running this country left.  Ya know death by firing squad is still allowed for Traitors in this country.   Blast a couple of them with an AR 15 and they might think twice about what they are doing.  

@ Hippie......I know I am walking the fargin line.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2021)

Totally agree brother Pute. Where are the Patriots. And that fking little Midget Fauci needs his ass beat. Lying piece of shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 21, 2021)

Shes HOT


----------



## Hippie420 (May 21, 2021)

A round of spankings for all of my brothers! 

Pute, I'll give ya credit; even when you're wrong, you're right.


----------



## Unca Walt (May 22, 2021)

Well... here is something to think about:

In Japan, the Red Cross announced they will *NOT ACCEPT* donors who took the life-altering shot.


----------



## Patwi (May 22, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2021)




----------



## pute (May 22, 2021)

Unca Walt said:


> Well... here is something to think about:
> 
> In Japan, the Red Cross announced they will *NOT ACCEPT* donors who took the life-altering shot.


Where did you get that Walt?  I would like to pass it on to some interesting people.


----------



## Patwi (May 23, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

*CDC investigating cases of heart inflammation in teens, young adults who got two-shot COVID vaccine. Here's what we know. (msn.com) *


----------



## bigsur51 (May 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> *CDC investigating cases of heart inflammation in teens, young adults who got two-shot COVID vaccine. Here's what we know. (msn.com) *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 273354




after further review

it is safe enough for babies!














						Moderna says its COVID-19 vaccine found to be 100% effective in children 12 to 17 two weeks after second dose — USA TODAY
					

The Moderna vaccine was 93% effective against COVID-19 in teenagers aged 12 to 17 after the first dose and 100% two weeks after the second dose.




					apple.news


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

Yeah they wont get the Covid,,,,,, just fking heart trouble.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

OK here is my Theory on the Vaccines they are giving to as many as they can.
I theorize that the Government has long known about Alien Life and their existence here on Earth, but that was in the air and under water , Now they want to meet with us to decide if they allow the Human Race to live. 
The Aliens have given us their DNA which after injected into humans will allow us all to breath Nitrogen gas which is what the Aliens themselves breath to survive .
The Aliens plan to rid the Earths' atmosphere of all oxygen for fuel and leave the nitrogen to breath, they are converting us to nitro breather also via the shots which have altered humans DNA closer to the Aliens.
The humans who do not take the shots will be acceptable casualties


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

Crazy bastard. What the hell you smoking?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Crazy bastard. What the **** you smoking?


I have access to many secrets so many they scare even me.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Well Roster might be crazy but every movie about Aliens I watched growing up and even now was the fact that they were here to destroy us.  And it is becoming more and more evident that they are for real.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

Of course there is life on other Planets. We would be fools to think we are the only living creatures is the vast Solar System. And we are in just one Solar System our Galaxy.

So far, astronomers have found more than *500* *solar* *systems* and are discovering new ones every year. Given how many they have found in our own neighborhood of the Milky Way galaxy, scientists estimate that there may be tens of billions of solar systems in our galaxy, perhaps even as many as 100 billion.


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Well,  who ever is here so far they are just watching us as far as we know.....then there is Roster's theory.  Might not be all that far fetched.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2021)

Our Government would never do anything to hurt us now would they.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Our Government would never do anything to hurt us now would they.
> 
> View attachment 273367


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2021)

Are you writing an SF novel, Roster?


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Well,  who ever is here so far they are just watching us as far as we know.....then there is Roster's theory.  Might not be all that far fetched.


When you consider that people have observed flying craft performing manoeuvers that defy the laws of physics... consider, if you were playing a multiplayer game, to a computer sprite, what you do in the game would appear to defy the laws of physics. Also consider, if you were one of the sprites, there would be artifacts that act as absolute limits. Such as the cpu speed, the clock frequency. You couldn't exceed that, in the game. Very like the speed of light in our universe... Also consider, space is expanding. We haven't quite figured out why. The answer might be simple: the game designer is adding more memory space to their game. We are living in a simulation, friends.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 26, 2021)

pute said:


> Well,  who ever is here so far they are just watching us as far as we know.....then there is Roster's theory.  Might not be all that far fetched.


Come on, man! We're talkin' Roster here!


----------



## pute (May 26, 2021)

^^^^oh, I forgot...,


----------



## WeedHopper (May 26, 2021)

Leafminer is right. We are just a program written by crazy ass Aliens.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 26, 2021)

The Aliens you say............................................................ We may already walks amongst you.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 27, 2021)

As long as they're legal aliens, I've got no problems with 'em.


----------



## pute (May 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as they're legal aliens, I've got no problems with 'em.



So Hippie, as long as they have an American Express (green card) they are good to go??  Maybe they can get 2% cash back on all purchases.....


----------



## leafminer (May 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as they're legal aliens, I've got no problems with 'em.


I can just picture some Texas border guy asking something with three eyes and antennae, whether it's got a valid ESTA.


----------



## Patwi (May 27, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2021)

Hey guys if you havent voted please go vote on the Bud Of The Month thread. Thanks.

(6) MAY'S BUD OF THE MONTH - Be there or be square, ya hosers | Marijuana Growing Forum (marijuanapassion.com)


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

* I Am The Beast
I Have Come To Devourer All Souls.
Now That You Wear The Mark Of Stupidity.*
*Just wait to see what I have instore for next Plague to come.



*​


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

I almost feel guilty walking into a store or restrauant without wearing a fargin face diaper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

I fashioned a home made mask
You should have seen the looks I was given


----------



## leafminer (May 29, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you took the shot go find an EMF meter and check out what frequency your body is emitting .. probably 60 hz,  add your cell phone's radiation frequency and wait ..   BOOM



What absolute nonsense! I'm a transmitter engineer. That video is complete tripe and onions.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 29, 2021)

CDC reports 5,800 breakthrough COVID-19 infections in people who were vaccinated. Doctors say, 'Don't panic.'
					

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has found about 5,800 cases of COVID-19 infections among people who have been fully vaccinated in the U.S.




					www.aol.com


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

Fk that shot and mask and fk that little weasel that started the shit.
Walked into my Farm Market with no mask today. They finally took the sign down. Thanks to my Governor following Florida's lead.
I even went in to Wallmart without it again. I was maybe one out of a dozen that didnt have a mask on. The rest were sheep scared of their own shadow drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> What absolute nonsense! I'm a transmitter engineer. That video is complete tripe and onions.


So is 95% of the shit the government feeds you,,go fking figure. Fight fire with fire. They lied about this fking Covid and nobody seems to give a shit because the media has them scared. Amazing how the Covid ate the God Damn Influenza that kills several thousand ppl a year including children.


----------



## Patwi (May 29, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Just remember this.....at the end of the day we are all friends and marijuana not covid is what brings us together.

@ Leafminer I believe what you say and you are probably right but the fact remains that the whole truth is being withheld from the public.  Not only covid but it has gotten so bad I don't believe much of anything that comes from an elected official or the media anymore.  THAT IS A FARGIN SHAME!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2021)

Exactly Pute we are all friends here so nobody should get butt hurt. I have many Outlaw brothers. We fk with each other alot harder then anything i see here and we are still friends and brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly Pute we are all friends here so nobody should get butt hurt. I have many Outlaw brothers. We fk with each other alot harder then anything i see here and we are still friends and brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Now I wait


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Not sure if I told this story
A good friend of mine went to get the shot
and she was freaked out a bit, while waiting after getting shot  they saw a guy standing across the room staring at her and he would not stop. She was getting pissed and mumbled under her breath a few choice words , they make you wait 15 mins before leaving,.
She got so mad she was ready to shout what the F are you staring at me for  a hole , but decided not to.
On her way out of the place she had to pass right by the A hole and she again starter to mumble at him as she realized the man was a cardboard cutout from an advertisement in the building . LOL
It was funny, the way she told it. ,


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (May 30, 2021)

I don't mind anyones's opinions, but I am a professionally trained engineer and spent my life installing everything from little transmitters to huge transmitters of 1,500KW. And we engineers have a saying: You can't kid metal. Which means, you can argue as much as you like, but you can't change the laws of physics.
Now for a real life example. As you probably know, there have been suspicions about the symptoms experienced supposedly by staff in the Cuban embassy. I have read a huge pile of nonsense from non-engineers about that. Now here is what I know: I went on a security course in the UK when I joined the diplomatic service. During this, we were shown a method of eavesdropping, one of many I might add, that involved firing a narrowbeam microwave through a property. The beam was picked up on the other side and a sample mixed with the original. The difference between the two, contained the sounds from inside that vibrated anything of metal. A teaspoon for instance. That's why these days, embassies etc. are usually screened with materials that absorb RF energy. It is possible -- if the Cuban building was not protected, and if a fairly high frequency was used, say 10GHz or above -- that could cause symptoms as described.
However... I find it difficult to believe that the US antispy people don't know all this, and some of the 'explanations' given out by government are disingenuous to say the least. EG "sound waves". Complete **. I can easily enough modify my home hifi to make you feel sick without actually hearing anything. The problem with sonic weapons is they are nondirectional, they make everyone sick including the user! As a means of affecting people inside a building -- useless. 
So there you are.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

I got my decoder ring on the ready sir


----------



## pute (May 30, 2021)

All I know is my wives snoring gives me a headache....By the way you have to be thick skinned to survive on a place like this and I wish people wouldn't get offended by our chicanery.   We are just here to have fun.  I am a bored old man with nothing better to do than play mind games all day.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

pute said:


> All I know is my wives snoring gives me a headache....By the way you have to be thick skinned to survive on a place like this and I wish people wouldn't get offended by our chicanery.   We are just here to have fun.  I am a bored old man with nothing better to do than play mind games all day.


Bring it baby lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

I need a Nap


----------



## WeedHopper (May 30, 2021)

Bunch of mean old bastards.


----------



## leafminer (May 30, 2021)

Following on from my last, I had the American Eagle in my hands at one point. You know, the one they found in the Moscow embassy with a bug in it. Wasn't very well made... I made the mistake of saying I could have built it smaller and got some very suspicious looks.


----------



## Patwi (May 30, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Israel has found a possible link between Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine and myocarditis (msn.com)


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 7, 2021)

Ever since I had the Sinovac shot, it's been as if I can speak a few words of Chinese. I dream I'm in a classroom somewhere with other old guys like me, reciting the Chinese alphabet. But last night ... it was amazing. I was watching Fists Of Fury with Bruce Lee and I could follow everything! But then my wife pointed out I had the English audio selected.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 7, 2021)

Funny bastard.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Patwi (Jul 26, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2021)

Tagging an antisemitic Holocaust-denier site as a source of truth? Not for me.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 26, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2021)

God's chosen ppl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2021)

Not that I believe in God,  but I can read.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2021)

^^^Only if it includes pictures.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Only if it includes pictures.


Nope 
That's Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Which way did he go George


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Now the left trying to force people to get the vaccine.  Fk that....I ain't getting the damn shot.  I don't work or go to school. Gonna have to figure out another way to force me to take it.....fk off.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not that I believe in God,  but I can read.



*You know I respect you, so I want to give you part of my favorite Bible verse:

And be not conformed to this world; but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind...
--Romans 12:2*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

this cat helped open my eyes

Norman is a Jew and his parents were in a concentration camp WWII


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

I did not want to get vaxxed, but I weighed my options, and living alone I chose to get the Phizer. I did develop vertigo, which was very unpleasant. Took myself off my blood pressure med. It helped. Something may be going on with my heart. Have appt. With my Doc in August.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> this cat helped open my eyes
> 
> Norman is a Jew and his parents were in a concentration camp WWII




Good food for thought.
I am Christian. Sister and husband are Jews. It's all love, even though they are "progressives".


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I did not want to get vaxxed, but I weighed my options, and living alone I chose to get the Phizer. I did develop vertigo, which was very unpleasant. Took myself off my blood pressure med. It helped. Something may be going on with my heart. Have appt. With my Doc in August.


I had dinner with some friends last week and the vaccine came up.  Husband got the shot and the wife didn't.  Ever since he got it he has had one medical problem after another.  I hear this a lot.  Couple that with the left insisting we all get vaccinated....oh and then there is Fauci.  Today wear a mask if you have been vaccinated ...... Tomorrow not necessary.....smoething is wrong in Denmark.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *You know I respect you, so I want to give you part of my favorite Bible verse:
> 
> And be not conformed to this world; but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind...
> --Romans 12:2*


God can kiss my fking ass. Where is the mother fker when children are being molested and murdered? Oh yeah,, he is dealing with sports figures helping them win games or saving some drunk in a wreck.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

*Got your message. I'm crying. Are you good with that? I was trying to be respectful. I was molested and abused.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Might want to stay away from religion with me. I've read that stupid fking book twice. What a load of horse shit. And nobody can answer my questions without sounding like a fool. I can eat Bible thumpers for lunch.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

*I am not a Bible thumper, nor into idolatry. I never preach. Was just trying to shine a little light. So sorry for offending.

You were way to harsh. Pat yourselves on the back for that. I didn't deserve that.

I don' t go to church, and I believe most evangelists and all TV preachers are charlatans.*


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

We have told you this before Shiloh....DON'T GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT ON HERE.  Hopper just tells it like it is.  I pretty much feel the same way.  Religion is a crutch and it prays on the Weak and elderly.   Hopper wan't putting you down he was just telling us how he feels. Ya gotta roll with the punches on here girl.  QUESTION IS......ARE YOU TOUGH ENOUGH?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> We have told you this before Shiloh....DON'T GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT ON HERE.  Hopper just tells it like it is.  I pretty much feel the same way.  Religion is a crutch and it prays on the Weak and elderly.   Hopper wan't putting you down he was just telling us how he feels. Ya gotta roll with the punches on here girl.  QUESTION IS......ARE YOU TOUGH ENOUGH?



_Today, maybe not. Late husband's birthday. Also, I offered a thought in kindness, didn't need to have my skull crushed, I'm very perceptive and intuitive._


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

You also seem to get your feelings hurt a lot on here.   Hopper could call me a d i c k less ugly assed bietch and I would just laugh at him and think of something better to call him.  We are a bunch of old motor head, biker, pot smoking hippies.  And good manners are not in our Resume...Man up....on in this case Woman Up!  We love ya but you gotta be tough to play in this sand box.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Didn't talk shit about you. I talked shit about your God. So you are God? Praise Jesus.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

Than


WeedHopper said:


> Didn't talk shit about you. I talked shit about your God. So you are God? Praise Jesus.



Thank you, but you quoted my post, It felt personal.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

you take everything personal.....you can't do that.  What is for lunch?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> you take everything personal.....you can't do that.  What is for lunch?



*When I stop crying-- turkey, cheddar cheese and coleslaw in pita bread.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> You also seem to get your feelings hurt a lot on here.   Hopper could call me a d i c k less ugly assed bietch and I would just laugh at him and think of something better to call him.  We are a bunch of old motor head, biker, pot smoking hippies.  And good manners are not in our Resume...Man up....on in this case Woman Up!  We love ya but you gotta be tough to play in this sand box.




I AM TELLING MY MOMMIE!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> you take everything personal.....you can't do that.  What is for lunch?





bigsur51 said:


> I AM TELLING MY MOMMIE!!



Oh, please, you endearing prick!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

_RELIGION is a way to control the Sheep that fear the man in the sky_


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> _RELIGION is a way to control the Sheep that fear the man in the sky_



*Bingo! Hate religion. Love faith and forgiveness. That's just me. I can toughen up, but no one will ever change that.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Have faith in a loyal dog this way you can be sure .


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Oh, please, you endearing prick!


Well now you have done it Big.....not gonna get laid tonight.  Tell your mom that....bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *When I stop crying-- turkey, cheddar cheese and coleslaw in pita bread.*



*It's 3:15est and I have not been able to eat yet today. Maybe later.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> We have told you this before Shiloh....DON'T GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT ON HERE.  Hopper just tells it like it is.  I pretty much feel the same way.  Religion is a crutch and it prays on the Weak and elderly.   Hopper wan't putting you down he was just telling us how he feels. Ya gotta roll with the punches on here girl.  QUESTION IS......ARE YOU TOUGH ENOUGH?



*We can agree to disagree. I wasn't trying to twist any arms. I can easily live within my own faith, and accept your beliefs. Please respect mine.

By the way, it's way okay in my book to have an irreverent sense of humor. I do have an expanded mind!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

I took the vaccine
My peckeer feel off


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I took the vaccine
> My peckeer feel off



*I guess I can't call you a prick!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I guess I can't call you a prick!*


I shall carry a strap on


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I shall carry a strap on



*Sorry, my dildo/vibrator is probably bigger!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Oh, please, you endearing prick!


Now that's funny. True,, but funny.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

Pictures or we dont believe you


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

You guys are turning Shiloh on. She love you long time.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are turning Shiloh on. She love you long time.


Boom Boom.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Boom Boom.


To Bookoo.........................


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> I'm a bit pissed that you Shiloh never copy my stuff and karen it out ..



*@patwi --Now, you've done it! You know I always listen to your music and intellect!  No karen here--you should see my gnarled hands. I do not do any social media, despite relatives' requests. I'm just here, raw and present.

I tell my friends and relatives that NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS! Honestly, as an introvert, they drain me. When I do show up, I always bring fabulous home-cooked food, and look them in the eye and am fully engaged.*


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> To Bookoo.........................


Fine Alabama Black Snake but it ain't to BooKoo.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Fine Alabama Black Snake but it ain't to BooKoo.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>




Watched it all, honey, thank you.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Oh, please, you endearing prick!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I took the vaccine
> My peckeer feel off


I've seen you naked before. You didn't lose much.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 27, 2021)

weed thread    more weed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Watched it all, honey, thank you.


No,, you watch this.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 27, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> weed thread    more weed


Lots of 'em. This is a China virus thread.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh,, ya wanna be my cousin. Listen good then cuz...


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 27, 2021)

hi all  we'  give it a mild R


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

A friend of mine. She's hot.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> I'm a bit pissed that you Shiloh never copy my stuff and karen it out ..



*Am I not redeemed in your eyes? I am trying to learn you, and I do pay respect!*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Am I not redeemed in your eyes? I am trying to learn you, and I do pay respect!*



and what am I , chopped liver?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 27, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Shiloh get naked and listen to this.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

patwi said:


> The Judge dismissed your case ,, the fine was paid



Oh, gosh--Does this mean you are dissing me? I hope not. You must know from my likes I have been very curious about you.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Shiloh get naked and listen to this.




*I'm mostly always naked--one of the benefits of living alone--just me and my thong!*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> and what am I , chopped liver?



*No, baby, you are just taken. I'm still here. *


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 27, 2021)

road trip   send pics


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Orgy at Shiloh's house.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2021)

Wondering what that guy on the right is gonna do with that 4' pole.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing my fking ass off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Wondering what that guy on the right is gonna do with that 4' pole.....



he is gonna celebrate Festivus


----------



## Airbone (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> I did not want to get vaxxed, but I weighed my options, and living alone I chose to get the Phizer. I did develop vertigo, which was very unpleasant. Took myself off my blood pressure med. It helped. Something may be going on with my heart. Have appt. With my Doc in August.


You know vertigo is a symptom of Tito’s….. right?
Jk hope your results come back good!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 28, 2021)

Hoppers ready


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Jul 28, 2021)

I had a friend on Xbox yesterday go to hospital cause his brother is in urgent care from an allergic reaction to the vaccine


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

*No doubt about it, the vax messed me up. I can only hope there will be some protection.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2021)

The way it sounds, it won't be. Vaccinated people still get the China flu, and now they're wanting to go back to face diapers again. More lock downs coming, I'll bet
Hard pass for me on the shot, masks, and lockdown.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Orgy at Shiloh's house.



*Funny, but through trial and error, I am one on one, woman and man, intense and personal.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 276143



*Oh, crap, I don't even want to hear this bastard. I'm moving on from the Wuhan apologist.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Well now you have done it Big.....not gonna get laid tonight.  Tell your mom that....bwahahaha!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Oh, please, you endearing prick!




some substitute adjectives for your arsenal of pontification 



(;


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> some substitute adjectives for your arsenal of pontification
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I hope you have all of them!


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Hey, I hope you have all of them!




Big may not be back for a while....he is checking.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Big may not be back for a while....he is checking.





I went for a mighty swim


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 28, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I went for a mighty swim




*I remember that song so well. All the best to you and your dong.*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2021)

Busted you to love birds....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> You know vertigo is a symptom of Tito’s….. right?
> Jk hope your results come back good!



Thanks for your thoughts. My episodes of vertigo began a couple of weeks after second Pfizer shot and ended a month later. This was before I even discovered Tito's.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2021)

We are living in the Last Days.

Watch this and weep for what is coming upon the world.











						DEADLY SHOTS! Former Pfizer Employee Confirms Poison in COVID 'Vaccine'
					

EXCLUSIVE! Karen Kingston, a former Pfizer employee and current analyst for the pharmaceutical and medical device industries, came forward with




					www.redvoicemedia.com


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*All I know is that I have always listened to my body and that has served me well. I know I was poisoned by the vax. Nobody close to me really wants to hear it. They tell me they took the vax and are fine. I hope I can recover. This poison has really set me back, and I have always been an athlete.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

Am reading that Simone Biles was experiencing some kind of loss of equilibrium during her performances. She was told it was a mental health issue. I'm calling ** on that!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

My daughter works for the state and they are contemplateing mandatory vaccine or mandatory weekly testing....I am recommending changing jobs.


----------



## Honest al (Jul 29, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *All I know is that I have always listened to my body and that has served me well. I know I was poisoned by the vax. Nobody close to me really wants to hear it. They tell me they took the vax and are fine. I hope I can recover. This poison has really set me back, and I have always been an athlete.*


Suck it up . Beats death . No body gets in my house without prof of vaccination .


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

Honest al said:


> Suck it up . Beats death . No body gets in my house without prof of vaccination .



*Suck it up? I did. You don't appreciate that and hope I heal? Thanks!*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*I just listen to my own body, but thought I was doing it for the greater good.*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Beats death my ass Honest Al. And im sure by your attitude that you dont have a lot of friends,,unless they are SHEEP. One of my friends ever said that stupid ass shit to me i would tell them to kiss my fking ass.
I can tell by your a.sshole answer you love that fking little Midget that likes Mask..


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

Honest al said:


> Suck it up . Beats death . No body gets in my house without prof of vaccination .


Guess I won't be stopping by anytime soon.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*Yeah, and with hurricane season on me, all I need is to be physically weak. I have never known this before. Yeah I grieve, but I could always muster up physical strength.

And I know damn well, my medicare doc will not connect the dots. I will have to take matters into my own hands.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Guess I won't be stopping by anytime soon.


Im pretty sure nobody that knows him gives a shit.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Beats death my ass Honest Al. And im sure by your attitude that you dont have a lot of friends,,unless they are SHEEP. One of my friends ever said that to me i would tell them to kiss my fking ass. And you can Shove that shot right up your ass Mr Honest Al.
> I can tell by your a.sshole answer you love that fking little Midget that likes Mask..


Don't take that personal Al, but I do believe Hopper just told you to kiss his a s s.....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep. Anybody that says such dumb shit like that can defiantly kiss my Hairy ass.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

OK


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Here ya go Honest Al. More friends for you.


----------



## Honest al (Jul 29, 2021)

And that attitude has resulted in the most deaths in the world with the best medical facilities in the world  . 95% of people in intensive care are unvaccinated . This has become a political war . All persons must wear masks as of today in federal buildings and major companies . Enjoy your game of Russian Roulette while I hang out with the sheep . I only know of one person that has not been vaccinated out of hundreds .


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Blah Blah Blah Blah. Your so full of shit. You are a Sheep following a Wolf. Get you three or four more shots.
And just for your Information. I work all over the Country in Federal Buildings. The Mask Mandate was removed in most Government buildings. The only ones thats still have a Mask Mandate is buildings run by Judges that are Liberals. Go fking figure. Im in them almost everyday so get your story straight.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*At least I'll be smart enough to not get a booster. You know that's what is coming next.*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

You quoted me HA but didnt say anything.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*The testosterone is flying. I just should have not been vaxxed. I was and am an introvert. I was okay with wearing a mask when I went out. I didn't need the vax. I was misled and now I am suffering.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

pute said:


> OK


Hey its me LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*Interesting--I've been talked around by all sides. Not whining, just an observation. Not crying!!!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Interesting--I've been talked around by all sides. Not whining, just an observation. Not crying!!!*


Man oh man do you always read so far into things and think people are talking about you?
Come on now, never smoke weed you will be paranoid as heck


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

Honest al said:


> The problem with stupid people is that they don’t know it . Brilliant and well thought out answers you have provided . Keep California out of this as I’m a Canadian . Lol .


Al now Shiloh's feelings are hurt....plus I think you just called us all stupid....and if I'm not mistaken you called yorself brilliant.  Now I'm pissed.  Probably best you get yer ass back to patting yourself on the back elsewhere.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

*No, not feelings this time, just intellect. It's different this time . I' m thinking you have failed to see my strengths. It is okay. I know it is not all about me.  It is about you. Carry on. Cheers!*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *No, not feelings this time, just intellect. It's different this time . I' m thinking you have failed to see my strengths. It is okay. I know it is not all about me.  It is about you. Carry on. Cheers!*


'
You love us and will be back


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

So your smart ass thinks it's okay to call a bunch of ppl stupid. Tear your ass back to Canada Mr smart guy.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

Ad hominem attacks are not argument winners. I'm trained in argument analysis. So I investigated Honest Al's claim. And you know what? He's correct.
ABC News contacted 50 hospitals in 17 states, and asked them to share data on their ICU wards' current COVID-19 patients, including their vaccination status. In the surveyed hospitals, ABC News found that the overwhelming majority of COVID-19 patients currently being treated in ICUs were unvaccinated.

Of the 271 total COVID patients in the surveyed ICUs, 255 patients, or approximately 94%, were unvaccinated against COVID-19 in ABC News' snapshot in time.

That news item is from today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Trained in bullshit analysis.
ABC News.  Your Canadian buddy is full of crap and so is ABC.
Might wanna slow down.  I'm trained in slowing ppl down.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

Do you prefer Fox News? Here you are;
Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
About 150 of the more than 18,000 COVID-19 deaths in May were in fully vaccinated people


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm not an emotional person. I don't offer insults. I just look for facts. Research. You know. That kind of thing.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I'm not an emotional person. I don't offer insults. I just look for facts. Research. You know. That kind of thing.


Fact is your full of crap as fk Fox news and ABC. Taking jabs at us are ya. Careful


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 29, 2021)

uNHOOKED the water pipe


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hopper, moron's can't get yer goat if'n they don't know where ya keep it!
Personally, if I want factual news, I go to CNN..... 

Not sure if it was Ruters or some other news site, but the "facts" are that 50% of the latest Covid cases were among people that were fully vaccinated.

If you want the vacs, get the vacs. If you want to wear a mask, wear one. Don't expect me to join you.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> I'm not an emotional person. I don't offer insults. I just look for facts. Research. You know. That kind of thing.


I learned back in high school debate (Captain, two years) that "facts" aren't necessarily true. Pick any subject under the sun, and come up with a qualified expert to make a statement on it, and I can find and equally qualified expert to say the direct opposite.
You have to pick the one that sounds right to you and add a little SWAG. (Scientific Wild Assed Guess).


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)

I just got my dumass back from dinner.  Did it the American way, Paid in cash and tippet the waitress 25%.   $$ I earned myself no hand out no entitlements and no Covid. Don't know who I am talking to.....word is Al has left us.  RIP. Oh, one more thing....take your liberal news and shove it.  We don't talk politics on here.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 29, 2021)

Follow the science and take full spectrum cannabis oil...get those cannabinoids activated however you can!

everybody must get stoned!











						Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response
					

The rapid spread of COVID-19 underscores the need for new treatments. Here we report that cannabidiol (CBD), a compound produced by the cannabis plant, inhibits SARS-CoV-2 infection. CBD and its metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, but not congeneric cannabinoids, potently block SARS-CoV-2 replication in lung...




					www.biorxiv.org


----------



## Patwi (Jul 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Everybody is going to die. It's how you live that counts. I'm no sheep nor follower. If you took the shot I could give two shits. Just don't try and convince me to follow you because you followed someone else. Pretty fking simple. Don't call me stupid and I wont call you a Sheep and a P.ussy.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 29, 2021)

later men  bowl  bed  peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2021)

Later and goodnight.


----------



## pute (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 30, 2021)

I have spare Vac Cards if anyone needs to make one up


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2021)

I actually hope that happens....


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)

pute said:


> .


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 30, 2021)

pute said:


> I actually hope that happens....


I do, but I don't. My daughter got the shot so she could go back to work and protect her mother and me. She actually quit working a week before the governor shut everything down, just because she was afraid of killing her mother and me. She took the shot with good intentions and love in her heart. Misguided, I know. I'll have to lock her up in the basement when she turns and feed her people I don't like, so she'll be well fed.
My wife, who ALWAYS gets her yearly flu shot, didn't. I never get the flu shots, and we both get sick about the same amount yearly.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

*Now that we are being told that the Delta variant is spreading like chicken pox, I wonder if there will be an oops--you shouldn't have taken that shingles shot we've been pushing on you! *


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 30, 2021)

shilo u do what u think is right the shot is your decision  cant play the middle


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> shilo u do what u think is right the shot is your decision  cant play the middle



*Not preaching, can only speak from my experience. Will time tell me I did the right thing by getting vaxxed? Right now, I have serious doubts. As I have said, I am an introvert. A mask would probably have sufficed.*


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jul 30, 2021)

unwind relax before u burn out  take BIG hits


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 30, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> unwind relax before u burn out  take BIG hits



*Too funny--if I get any more relaxed, I 'll have to go to bed, and I'm trying to watch the Final Cut of Blade Runner on TCM!

I prefer a cerebral high until I want to lie down.*


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

Mistake.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2021)

CDC releases study showing 3/4 Delta cases are among the vaccinated, says masks are the answer
					

The CDC has released a study backing up its decision to recommend indoor masking for both vaccinated and unvaccinated Americans. The study examined one outbreak and found three-quarters of people testing positive were vaccinated.




					www.rt.com


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

it's ok....really it's ok.  If you don't want the shot or your employer mandates you get it all you have to do is tell them your are a refugee and just crossed the border. Bingo...game over.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 31, 2021)

*No prob, the rest of us will be guinea pigs.  

I regret taking the vax.*


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2021)

You should have just crossed the border and saved your court date documents....that would have cleared you by just showing  them.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2021)

.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Aug 1, 2021)

With a little internet searching you can verify this:


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

When I study, I study hard and am well informed about too many things. I made a serious error with regard to the vax.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> yeah .. that too
> 
> my kids,   .. grands .. and 2 greats have a future I hope



Forgot about Archie doing the Tighten up....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

I took the damn thing.  My job was deemed essential.  I was not considered high risk as far as job, but am in terms of: 65 years old was about all I had.  But, the jail inmates I was around, jail guards, transport, police all those people were considered at risk from "front line" concerns. Somehow I guess I was magically immune!

Felt like a sitting duck, so got it.  dont know if I would again.  I figure either you are an experiment of the Chinese, or those behind the vaccine.  One thing is certain.  None of us is getting out of this alive.  One must die of something.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 1, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I took the damn thing.  My job was deemed essential.  I was not considered high risk as far as job, but am in terms of: 65 years old was about all I had.  But, the jail inmates I was around, jail guards, transport, police all those people were considered at risk from "front line" concerns. Somehow I guess I was magically immune!
> 
> Felt like a sitting duck, so got it.  dont know if I would again.  I figure either you are an experiment of the Chinese, or those behind the vaccine.  One thing is certain.  None of us is getting out of this alive.  One must die of something.
> 
> Bubba


Doing time is not considered a job silly   JK LOL


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

patwi said:


> You're not the Lone Ranger Shiloh, .... Eric Clapton is saying it too.



*Thank you for this. Honestly, I have always been a freaking amazon! Now I am fighting to get my mojo back.*


----------



## Bubba (Aug 1, 2021)

You Said You Wouldn't Tell!  Pay sucks too. License plate stamping is a skill I tell you.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*@Hippie420 , Thanks. It is not pissing and moaning. My relatives and friends shut me off early on. I have had to distance myself.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

Family members are intellectuals who don't speak horse sense! One in Modesto (enough said), one an  LA anesthesiologist, one a tenured Lafayette professor. How in the heck do I contend with that?


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 1, 2021)

*Speechless?  Yeah, I am too. Thank you for accepting me here.*


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *Speechless?  Yeah, I am too. Thank you for accepting me here.*


We're all Bozzos on this bus. Welcome.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> When I study, I study hard and am well informed about too many things. I made a serious error with regard to the vax.



you should consider taking NAC to cleanse any graphene oxide out of you body


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Aug 3, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

My neighbor got the vax a couple of months ago.....her daughter came by to visit yesterday.....saw them in their back yard....


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

patwi said:


>




Hope all is OK Mate


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2021)

Go fking figure.




A fully vaccinated Michigan couple died one minute apart from COVID-19 on Sunday after coming down with the virus earlier this month, a report said. 

Cal Dunham, 59, and his wife Linda, 66, had preexisting conditions and were very cautious, Fox17Online reported. But they came down with symptoms during a recent camping trip and days later were hospitalized and put on ventilators, the report said.

They did not improve and doctors told the family that they would likely need to come off life-support on Monday. Sarah Dunham told the outlet that the pair "had other plans."

"It was Sunday and dad’s like, ‘You know what? This is what we’re going to do today,’" she said.

They were reportedly wheeled into the same room. He died at 11:07 a.m. and she died at 11:08 a.m., the report said. They were holding hands.

The daughter told the station that her mother would joke around that she would be right behind her husband if something were to ever happen to him. 

"And she really was, like she really was right there behind him," she said.

In studies, the two-dose COVID-19 vaccines by Pfizer and Moderna were around 95% effective at preventing illness, while the one-shot Johnson & Johnson shot was 72% effective, though direct comparisons are difficult. So while the vaccines are very good at protecting us from the virus, it’s still possible to get infected with mild or no symptoms, or even to get very sick.

Still, health experts say the vaccines provide strong protection against serious illness.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

The health experts are lying.  The real question is WHY???  I AIN'T PUTTING THAT SHIIT IN MY BODY.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 28, 2021)

pute said:


> The health experts are lying.  The real question is WHY???  I AIN'T PUTTING THAT SHIIT IN MY BODY.


The only people killing in this country are the Politicians


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 28, 2021)

Money and greed are behind everything.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

Im here to grow my own and Save a heck of a lot of Cash


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 28, 2021)

I am not claiming to be an anti vaxer... I just want to wait.     Not weeks or months.  I will take my chances on waiting a couple years to see how it plays out.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I am not claiming to be an anti vaxer... I just want to wait.     Not weeks or months.  I will take my chances on waiting a couple years to see how it plays out.


Same boat!


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Airbone (Sep 28, 2021)

I will be 40 this year.
I have a strong immune system and have been diagnosed twice with Covid.
I’m not scared of it at all, also been through my whole house with children from 3-15.
The only reason I consider the vaccine is because I am on the service industry.
I show up to people’s doors to fix shit all the time! I don’t want to give one of my lifelong customers (elderly) something they might die of.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

Understood....shame it has come to that.  My daughter is faced with the same problem....twice a week testing for now.  Me, they just want me dead so I get away with it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I will be 40 this year.
> I have a strong immune system and have been diagnosed twice with Covid.
> I’m not scared of it at all, also been through my whole house with children from 3-15.
> The only reason I consider the vaccine is because I am on the service industry.
> I show up to people’s doors to fix shit all the time! I don’t want to give one of my lifelong customers (elderly) something they might die of.


It doesn't matter if your vaced or not you can still pass it on.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> It doesn't matter if your vaced or not you can still pass it on.


Then why get it.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I find it fascinating that people still think all (or the majority, let's not generalize) of health experts in the entire world would be involved in a lie of this magnitude. Can you even imagine how much coordination something like that would take? How many people would need to be involved/bound in complete and total secrecy? How many different agencies and industries across the world would need to be involved? All in part of a global lie/cover-up involving a vaccine.
> 
> Many countries as it stands can't get along or just barely do for political reasons. How can anyone believe that they would all come together for a coordinated mass lie? That's just beyond me personally.


You make it sound impossible but it is happening right before your eyes.  The Gov't has been), one party in peculiar, wants to make you a sheep. Follow while we lead....infidels


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 28, 2021)

pute said:


> Then why get it.


A vaccine is to boost your immune system to help fight the sickness should you get it. The goal is to lesson the effects of the sickness, they were never designed to stop the spread. Every thing we hear on the TV is all **. Polio, Measles and such took years to perfect, today it took a year to come up with this. It's all politics.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 28, 2021)

pute said:


> You make it sound impossible but it is happening right before your eyes.  The Gov't has been), one party in peculiar, wants to make you a sheep. Follow while we lead....infidels


I agree.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 28, 2021)

.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2021)

*LOOK AT THIS -- IT IS THE REAL RED PILL*:

40 second vid... and if you are still on the vaxx fence after *40 seconds*, you are either blind, stupid, or suicidal.  Or all three. 





__





						Covid is now a pandemic of the vaccinated in Australia – Whatfinger News' General Dispatch
					






					generaldispatch.whatfinger.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

patwi said:


> If you have taken a prick or two your DNA may have been  ' Patented '.. Owned



I noticed that when they get finished injecting covid shot the person giving the shot draws back on the needle and collects a small amount of the persons blood. Could be their new way of tracking us all with our own DNA now on file.
Hows that for a story.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 29, 2021)

Why?


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> To me, this might make sense if it wasn't for the speed and advancement in technology and education over the decades. It's happening daily where things that used to take days, months or years take a significantly less amount of time. Over my life thus far I can name hundreds of things just off the top of my head that were not around and now are or were improved vastly in that period of time and I'm not that old. Why would a vaccine be any different?


The testing period should not be changed which it was, we are the test. If some thing goes wrong with the shot it's on you, you have no legal recourse. If work demands you get the shot and you get hurt from it it's not workers comp. This is all ** every piece of it. Work cannot require proof of shot due to Hippa laws but yet they can, All **. What will be the next emergency act that Gov will take against us. All is good for the folks that say hey it's good for us all shut up and take the shot, until it effects them and then watch them scream. We gave an inch and they took 3 miles the fight to regain our freedom will be had fought. THEY WORK FOR US WE DON'T WORK FOR THEM.J
Gov Murphy from New Jersey said in debate last night I do not believe parents should tell the school committees what to teach our kids. College education fucked our son's and daughter's now they want our children.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Yep Like a third of the medical workers who refuse to get the shots are now threatened with being fired and replaced by National Guard doctors and nurses. Yep.........


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I just think differently about the issue is all. There's always going to be multiple sides/views to something like this. All I can do is voice what I think and feel and go about my life as I see fit. Some times I wish my brain worked in opposite directions so I could have a better understanding of all sides, unfortunately it doesn't though and I think the same holds true for most people.


That sir is what makes us a great country we all have different opinions and the right to pursue the road we walk on, without fear and retaliation. That also has changed for the worst.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

I have had covid and IMO my antibodies are my best protection from this....just like the flu which I haven't had in decades.    

I think you are wandering in the world of non vaxers Michigan H.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I have had covid and IMO my antibodies are my best protection from this....just like the flu which I haven't had in decades.
> 
> I think you are wandering in the world of non vaxers Michigan H.


What blood type are you, I have heard type O blood does not get very sick at all


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

O positive


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> O positive


They were saying back earlier this year type O blood persons do not get the covid virus as badly. Good Blood.............


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I'm the same.


Then why In the world did you get jabbed...bwahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> I find it fascinating that people still think all (or the majority, let's not generalize) of health experts in the entire world would be involved in a lie of this magnitude. Can you even imagine how much coordination something like that would take? How many people would need to be involved/bound in complete and total secrecy? How many different agencies and industries across the world would need to be involved? All in part of a global lie/cover-up involving a vaccine.
> 
> Many countries as it stands can't get along or just barely do for political reasons. How can anyone believe that they would all come together for a coordinated mass lie? That's just beyond me personally.


BULLSHIT,,,Dont ever put anything past the Government. What did you do get 2 shots and a booster. Think your safe now from dying?


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Not everything. I doubt money and greed are the reasons this forum exists


Every fking thing is about money. Try living without it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Type O and Rh-Negative Blood Type Protective Against COVID-19
					

Investigators determined whether ABO and Rh blood groups were associated with risk for SARS-CoV-2 infection and severe COVID-19 illness.




					www.infectiousdiseaseadvisor.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Now all you lazy bastards go Vote for Bud of the Month ends tomorrow








Maybe we should do mail in ballots to make sure its fair from now on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> The testing period should not be changed which it was, we are the test. If some thing goes wrong with the shot it's on you, you have no legal recourse. If work demands you get the shot and you get hurt from it it's not workers comp. This is all ** every piece of it. Work cannot require proof of shot due to Hippa laws but yet they can, All **. What will be the next emergency act that Gov will take against us. All is good for the folks that say hey it's good for us all shut up and take the shot, until it effects them and then watch them scream. We gave an inch and they took 3 miles the fight to regain our freedom will be had fought. THEY WORK FOR US WE DON'T WORK FOR THEM.J
> Gov Murphy from New Jersey said in debate last night I do not believe parents should tell the school committees what to teach our kids. College education fucked our son's and daughter's now they want our children.


Great Post bro.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

I already voted Roster.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2021)

I do not think anyone here is gonna change anyone’s minds.

it’s crazy how people are either for or against the shots  , no middle ground

i can post a lot of peer reviewed scientific abstracts showing irrefutable scientific evidence that there is a 99.5 to 99.75% chance of recovery of the China virus.

With those odds of recovery , I am baffled why anyone would get an experimental shot , it’s NOT a vaccine , why take the risks associated with theses unproven shots?


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

What I don't understand is why the gov't would illegally mandate taking the shot....reminds me of a dictatorship running things.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Maybe they know something we do not.
Wonder what exactly is coming down the pipe next
Variant E (everyone gets it)


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> What I don't understand is why the gov't would illegally mandate taking the shot....reminds me of a dictatorship running things.




its ”legal” under the Emergency Use Authorization Act which we are currently under.

now trying to make the shot mandatory for workers may be illegal and I predict the case will end up in the Supreme Court and they will say the gubmint has overstepped its boundaries and cannot force anyone to take a shot in order to have a job

i may be wrong , just my guess


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Just Like 2 vaccines were good to go, Now we "MAY" all need a third and every year from now on. Sounds like the Scientists are all in agreement


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Next someone will try and tell me the Virus was not manmade in a Bio Lab in China :LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Like a third of the medical workers who refuse to get the shots are now threatened with being fired and replaced by National Guard doctors and nurses. Yep.........


The problem with that is most medical folks are in the National Guard. That means they get fired today and report to work tomorrow for a third the pay, that should work nicely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing my fking ass off. All I had to do was post one thing and this thread is on fire again.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Just announced the army is being issued dart guns to give Vacs in communities that are refusing them,


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just Like 2 vaccines were good to go, Now we "MAY" all need a third and every year from now on. Sounds like the Scientists are all in agreement


Merck Research is working on a pill that we should see good results after Phase 3 trials, around Noverberish. This is how drugs and vaccines are suppose to be developed. Merck is the real deal, so if these guys come up with some thing to take care of Covid-19 I'll take it no problem. Merck says research shows its COVID-19 pill works against variants | Health (devdiscourse.com)
Remember our politicians on both sides of the fence let china walk. China let this virous go at the height of Trumps putting the rains on China's financial and property rights hold our companies doing business in China and this is how they responded, they unleashed a modified animal flue on the world. Our politicians, these assholes are making to much money on china, it's just that simple.
PS watch out for Bitcoin it's about to take a major ******* from China.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Laughing my fking ass off. All I had to do was post one thing and this thread is on fire again.


Fargin Trouble Maker....

Another fine mess you have gotten us into Hopper


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> .




.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

Jusr remember, we are all friends here.  And some of us are free to decide what we put in our body.  For those who feel the same as I do but are mandated to get this vaccine I truly feel for your individual freedoms being taken from you.

Please keep things civil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Ever notice the majority of the time, the only ones that get agitated and a little shitty, is the ones who have taken the shot.  Already having a bad reaction to the shot I'm guessing.
I'm not mad because you got it and i didn't


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ever notice the only ones that get shitty and mad is the ones who have taken the shot.  Already having a bad reaction to the shot.


Over time I have noticed that as well.   Wonder if it is a side effect resulting in GETTING THE FARGIN SHOT....In a few years this shot might make you so mad you might start burning down Blue Cities...Oh wait they already did that.....


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

So this isnt a little shitty:?
*I'm glad you can deconstructed an entire sentence to make it relevant to what you personally think. Like pudding, I find that to be dull in flavor and lacking any solid integrity*

See,,, its even effected your memory.


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Not unless you start shit by being a butthole. We don't Bann ppl for having a different Opinion. Your welcome to yours just dont cut into someone because of their opinion. He can break shit down anyway he wants. If he looks stupid thats his problem not yours.
And im not just talking about you. Might want to start at the beginning of the thread and do some reading. Several who got the shot have done this.
We have brothers on here that got the shot but they dont push the shot and get pissy at those who didnt. They are older and have underlying conditions and decided to get the jab. I have no problem with that at all,, its just not for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

By the way i have friends and relatives who got the shot. We get along just fine because they don't push it on me. And the ones that tried never did it again.


----------



## Africanna (Sep 29, 2021)

I was not keen on getting vaccinated - just never felt comfortable about it.
Had little choice in the end, failing which I would not have been allowed to travel overseas and that would have had a long term negative effect on my business


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

See bro that's exactly what I'm talking about. You had to make a financial decision in order to not hurt your business and feed your family and i get it.
But it really pisses me off that our Dictator is forcing this bullshit on hard working ppl. He could give two shits about anything but his fking Quota. I never thought i would see the day that ppl loose jobs because they refuse to be forced to put some shit in their body that hasn't been studied properly. Men will do what they got to do to feed their family and that fking ******* knows it. very sad. Im dealing with it right now because i work in Government buildings with some of my Subs that said he can kiss their ass. They said there is plenty work that doesn't require going in a government building where asshat is trying to force ppl to get the shot. Thats going to cause us some real headaches for me but i dont blame them if they can get work somewhere else without loosing their freedom of choice. Makes me fking sick.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Sep 29, 2021)

I stole this but it is true...  -  For the first time ever, a medicines ineffectiveness, is being blamed on those who have not taken it yet.  --  Everybody needs to take a breath and stop and think about this statement just for a second... In my opinion..


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Who's posting agitated and mad comments? I haven't seen any in the activity today.


I am just having fun and you are mad.  Just like Hopper said.  Have you gotten your 3rd shot yet.  My paranoid neighbors have....afraid to come out of their house.  Isn't that what you got the shot so you come come out and see the world like I do every day.  Why is it that I'm not afraid of them but they wear a mask in their car....I would rather get the shiit again than run around afraid of their own shadow. 







Picture of a vaccinated person.

Picture of a non vaxed person.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I stole this but it is true...  -  For the first time ever, a medicines ineffectiveness, is being blamed on those who have not taken it yet.


Isnt that the damn truth. Socialism at its best.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 29, 2021)

Damn straight Pute. I just want to slap the fk out of ppl wearing a mask in a damn car when its just them. I guess the fking Virus can out run a car and jump thru a glass window.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> .




.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> I am just having fun and you are mad.  Just like Hopper said.  Have you gotten your 3rd shot yet.  My paranoid neighbors have....afraid to come out of their house.  Isn't that what you got the shot so you come come out and see the world like I do every day.  Why is it that I'm not afraid of them but they wear a mask in their car....I would rather get the shiit again than run around afraid of their own shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't true. I'm not vaccinated, and I damn sure ain't that cute!


----------



## pute (Sep 29, 2021)

Come clean Hippie, you aren't vaccinated because you haven't figured out how to take the shot with your toothbrush.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> That ain't true. I'm not vaccinated, and I damn sure ain't that cute!


Most people are not looking at your face Bro.
Butt what a hiney LOL


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Come clean Hippie, you aren't vaccinated because you haven't figured out how to take the shot with your toothbrush.


tough crowd.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)

.
.






.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Unca Walt (Sep 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So this isnt a little shitty:?
> *I'm glad you can deconstructed an entire sentence to make it relevant to what you personally think. Like pudding, I find that to be dull in flavor and lacking any solid integrity*
> 
> See,,, its even effected your memory.


(*snork*)  That's cold... cold. ☃


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been vaccinated and I can see my bar code beginning to appear on my arm... is this normal.  LOL.

My nephew, his wife and 9yr old son all caught Covid, non were vaccinated and all recovered completely...
wife still cannot taste anything and is drowsy all the time..  

A decision that is to each his own..  I still wear a mask in tight quarters just  to be safe.. my area is high risk...

ya'll take care of yourselves...


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Sep 30, 2021)

If you have two hours to spare watch this video before its taken down.









						The whole story of Covid, and our world affairs right now.
					

This is the most important documentary ever made. It is the complete story of how we got here, and the truth behind the media, us, the world leaders, and covid 19. Download and share this video at htt




					rumble.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)

Go fking figure.


----------



## JoseyWales (Sep 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Over time I have noticed that as well.   Wonder if it is a side effect resulting in GETTING THE FARGIN SHOT....In a few years this shot might make you so mad you might start burning down Blue Cities...Oh wait they already did that.....


All of the New York cops take Mucinex DM extra Strength when they get sick Amazon.com: Mucinex DM Maximum Strength 12-Hour Expectorant and Cough Suppressant Tablets, 28 Count : Health & Household My Brother inlaw just had it Covid and he used the Mucinex and said it worked for him. Just want to pass it on, it works.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 30, 2021)

Granddaughter (1st grade) just got sent home from school for 2 weeks because some kid sitting in the back of the bus (she sits in front) tested positive for covid.  Grandma is not too happy because she thought she was finished home schooling after last year.  One month back to school and now will miss 2 weeks.  Since masks are the cure-all and they both had them on, you would not think this would be necessary.  If so, then why make them wear them ???


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

__





						Denver officer says he lost ability to walk after being forced to take COVID vaccine
					





					a.msn.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 1, 2021)

Old Hen's best friend's daughter came down with what her doc thought was pneumonia. Sent her to the hospital. Turns out, it was blood clots in both lungs. She's double vaccinated with a booster.

The Pullet is at the clinic as I speak. She got sick last night. She's double vaccinated, too.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Old Hen's best friend's daughter came down with what her doc thought was pneumonia. Sent her to the hospital. Turns out, it was blood clots in both lungs. She's double vaccinated with a booster.
> 
> The Pullet is at the clinic as I speak. She got sick last night. She's double vaccinated, too.


Sorry to Hear Hippie, I will Pray for her . Hope all well Brother


----------



## kevinn (Oct 1, 2021)

Fingers crossed !!!!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 1, 2021)

.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 1, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> All of the New York cops take Mucinex DM extra Strength when they get sick Amazon.com: Mucinex DM Maximum Strength 12-Hour Expectorant and Cough Suppressant Tablets, 28 Count : Health & Household My Brother inlaw just had it Covid and he used the Mucinex and said it worked for him. Just want to pass it on, it works.


Merck says experimental Covid pill cuts risk of death, hospitalization by 50 percent (nbcnews.com)


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Merck says experimental Covid pill cuts risk of death, hospitalization by 50 percent (nbcnews.com)


It's Ivermectin based if it is anything like the new Pfizer pill which is in phase 3 trials.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 2, 2021)

My 81 year old father, who is sharp as a tack, minus a little hearing, is having severe balance issues walking from room to room in his home. He was jogging  on a tread mill 2 miles every 3 days when this whole thing started almost 2 years ago now.  Extremely fit person. I used to tell everyone and everybody basically agreed with me, "My old man is probably going to outlive me by a long shot"   He is Double Vaxed and it has got me wondering and deeply concerned. But, who can you get a straight answer out of and what can they do now that the potential damage is done?  If that is even what's causing his problems..


----------



## Patwi (Oct 2, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

TikTok


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

DTrump is having a rally Saturday.... don't miss it....we  all get a big shot the arise if you watch.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 5, 2021)

patwi said:


> 100K new virus spreading illegals headed to our southern border .. just in time for their Thanksgiving and their Christmas .. pay your taxes boys and girls because ...



Nope. Fauci just said they aren't spreading shit. You, on the other hand, are a super spreader if you have Christmas with your family and friends.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 5, 2021)

Fk that little midget. I would like too smash his face into mush. Fking prick.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that little midget. I would like too smash his face into mush. Fking prick.


----------



## pute (Oct 5, 2021)

Where is Bubba?  THERE ARE NO DAYS OFF HERE!!!   No paid vacation, no personal time, comp time, sick days or maternity leave.  Your job is to post your arise off.⌨


----------



## Patwi (Oct 5, 2021)

.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 6, 2021)

Where I live there is massive uptake in the vaccination with all age groups including 12 and up having been double jabbed at more than 78%.
And triple jabbed at an alarming rate as well.  We had mostly Sinovac (chinese) but the government is recommending two shots of Pfizer to all those that got two already.  
Right now we have 1,169 cases in whole country AND 8 people in intensive care.
And yet there is no move to give up the masks, the distancing, the testing and the proving (we have colored wristbands that show your status)

The weird thing that nobody talks about is this---
During the first full year of this we only had 600 deaths.  (march 2020-march 2021)
Then Started jabbing end of March and by August had over 6,000 deaths. 
Something seems a bit fishy to me....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Just Like Soylant Green , they kill all over 50 off to make room on the planet.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2021)

Soylant Green is People.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Soylant Green is People.


IT"S PEOPLE..................................................


----------



## Patwi (Oct 6, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> Truth is they have been putting aborted fetal tissues in a whole lot of processed  foods and most pharmaceuticals since ronnie raygun's last appearance on the world stage ..


I have heard tell
I can only imagine how they mass produce food to feed the country.
They do not give one crap about any of us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

What Movie?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

Men in Black


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 7, 2021)

Taken from his cold dead hands.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 7, 2021)

Not taking the shot.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 7, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Oct 7, 2021)

You don't scare me....if I scare you get the next shot they are selling today.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just Like Soylant Green , they kill all over 50 off to make room on the planet.


To feed the other 50%, now that's some shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Spielberg's CREEPSHOW Meteor crashes to Earth turns everything into Green growth.........


----------



## Patwi (Oct 8, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 8, 2021)

Well gentlemen. Looks like ive got to look for another job. That piece of shit B.iden just sent a Mandate that all Government Contractors have to get the shot. **** you it's not happening. Besides,,, made a few phone calls. Bring it mother fkers,,, already have more job offerings.
Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Not going to take much more to light the fuse on this candle
People will upraise in the streets, rightfully so....................


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Oct 9, 2021)

Several politicians in New South Wales Australia have resigned and are 
Are being investigated as to why they took $65 million from Pfizer and 
another drug company. 
These same politicians were the ones were responsible for the draconian 
lock-downs and were pushing hard for vaccination passports.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Several politicians in New South Wales Australia have resigned and are
> Are being investigated as to why they took $65 million from Pfizer and
> another drug company.
> These same politicians were the ones were responsible for the draconian
> lock-downs and were pushing hard for vaccination passports.


Keep  us in the Loop on this please


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Keep  us in the Loop on this please


I'll say it again, the only folks killing in America today are politicians, and China gets to walk.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I'll say it again, the only folks killing in America today are politicians, and China gets to walk.


China's  economy may take a hit with all their good stuck out at sea off the coast of Cali. Lets hope so.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm having a strange urge for Fresh blood of Babies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 9, 2021)

Back on my Head
Coffee breaks over


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> China's  economy may take a hit with all their good stuck out at sea off the coast of Cali. Lets hope so.


They don't care one bit, end game is where they play. The only country to evade and hold ground in China was the Japanese and they did that twice in history. All those Muslims in china's reeducation camps have we seen them again? Life means nothing to them. We're weak because we refuse to understand that. We're weak because China bought off most of our important politicians on the hill on both sides. We're in trouble in this country, we need to un-**** ourselves.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 9, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 9, 2021)

patwi said:


> thoughts of becoming a politician huh ?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well gentlemen. Looks like ive got to look for another job. That piece of shit B.iden just sent a Mandate that all Government Contractors have to get the shot. **** you it's not happening. Besides,,, made a few phone calls. Bring it mother fkers,,, already have more job offerings.
> Yehaaaaaaaa


Mandates are mandates, not laws. If you take the shot and get sick/die, you can't sue the manufacturers. You CAN sue the living shit outta the company that made you take the shot upon fear of losing your job. Might come in handy to remind them of that.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Oct 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-existing conditions. It’s not advisable to generalize about the effectiveness of any vaccine when referring to people with “pre-existing conditions.” We have no idea what those conditions were. If it was something like COPD, of course the effectiveness would drop.
And “health experts” are correct when asserting that vaccines provide strong protection against the disease that the vaccine was designed to address. Polio, anyone? Tetanus? Diphtheria?… Come on.

There are a couple of folks in my extended family who are immunocompromised. You bet I got all three Pfizer shots. I want them alive.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Oct 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Mandates are mandates, not laws. If you take the shot and get sick/die, you can't sue the manufacturers. You CAN sue the living shit outta the company that made you take the shot upon fear of losing your job. Might come in handy to remind them of that.



yesterday I read about the big worries that the Pfizer vaccine causes a specific heart condition for males younger that 40. That big news headline ignored the fine print: 12 people out of a population of TWO MILLION got the adverse reaction. In order to win a civil suit you would have to prove that other health or environmental factors did NOT cause or even contribute to an adverse reaction. And that’s very difficult to do.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 10, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well gentlemen. Looks like ive got to look for another job. That piece of shit B.iden just sent a Mandate that all Government Contractors have to get the shot. **** you it's not happening. Besides,,, made a few phone calls. Bring it mother fkers,,, already have more job offerings.
> Yehaaaaaaaa


Sorry you have to leave where you are at.
Thrilled you have lots of other offers. 
From what I'm reading , those of us without jab are in charge of filtering the wild viruses to make sure they don't take over the world.  This jab is reducing natural immunity in those that had it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> Pre-existing conditions. It’s not advisable to generalize about the effectiveness of any vaccine when referring to people with “pre-existing conditions.” We have no idea what those conditions were. If it was something like COPD, of course the effectiveness would drop.
> And “health experts” are correct when asserting that vaccines provide strong protection against the disease that the vaccine was designed to address. Polio, anyone? Tetanus? Diphtheria?… Come on.
> 
> There are a couple of folks in my extended family who are immunocompromised. You bet I got all three Pfizer shots. I want them alive.



why take a shot of an unproven substance , no one knows the long term effects , when there is a 99.5% chance of survival if one gets the bug? 


and then there is shots number 4 , 5 , 6 , more booster shots , 7 , 8 , 9


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> yesterday I read about the big worries that the Pfizer vaccine causes a specific heart condition for males younger that 40. That big news headline ignored the fine print: 12 people out of a population of TWO MILLION got the adverse reaction. In order to win a civil suit you would have to prove that other health or environmental factors did NOT cause or even contribute to an adverse reaction. And that’s very difficult to do.


Why not get ya 3 or 4 more. Maybe you will outlive us deplorables who won't be a ginny pig for the government.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2021)

tastyness said:


> Sorry you have to leave where you are at.
> Thrilled you have lots of other offers.
> From what I'm reading , those of us without jab are in charge of filtering the wild viruses to make sure they don't take over the world.  This jab is reducing natural immunity in those that had it.


I'm in the Dallas area. And I agree with your post.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 10, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> Pre-existing conditions. It’s not advisable to generalize about the effectiveness of any vaccine when referring to people with “pre-existing conditions.” We have no idea what those conditions were. If it was something like COPD, of course the effectiveness would drop.
> And “health experts” are correct when asserting that vaccines provide strong protection against the disease that the vaccine was designed to address. Polio, anyone? Tetanus? Diphtheria?… Come on.
> 
> There are a couple of folks in my extended family who are immunocompromised. You bet I got all three Pfizer shots. I want them alive.


Says the fking Government. Hope they don't tell you to jump off a cliff.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

I am doing exactly what JBiden told us to do.  I quote......If DTrump says to get the vaccine I'm NOT getting it!.....

So, I am doing exactly what JBiden says to do.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Mrs. Monkey is about to lose hers over this VAX cra p.  She is an extremely talented and fairly feisty 20 year RN.  She won't go away without a fight. (Legal).  Have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Mrs. Monkey is about to lose hers over this VAX cra p.  She is an extremely talented and fairly feisty 20 year RN.  She won't go away without a fight. (Legal).  Have to wait and see how it plays out.


Fighting is exactly how we beat these ILLEGAL MANDATES.   There will be a major labor shortage and just maybe that will get someone to take notice and maybe a judge will reverse this crap.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2021)

One good lawyer backed up by the Nuremberg Code should do the trick. Those in high places could swing for it.
I don't know if it's my age, my generation, the hippie in me, or just plain orneriness, but the quickest way to get me not to do something is to tell me I have to.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> One good lawyer backed up by the Nuremberg Code should do the trick. Those in high places could swing for it.
> I don't know if it's my age, my generation, the hippie in me, or just plain orneriness, but the quickest way to get me not to do something is to tell me I have to.









EXACTLY RIGHT


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

House is almost paid for, kids are out of the house.. hopefully for good this time. We aint rich by any means!, but we are at a point where we don't have to hire the absolute cheapest attorney out there.  And just because he/she costs a little more doesn't mean he or she will be worth a cra p.  Had that happen before.   It is still way early in the process.  She just found out yesterday.  And she has about a month to comply.  She says no way in he ll ... That somewhere between 70% and 90% of the people who come in sick with whatever, that come into her work have been vaxed.  And there are a ton of people coming in with blood clots everywhere.  Some strange stuff going on for the last 6 months or so with the vaxed.  But the MSM wont report on that either.  I Am Not Anti Vax...  I had this and beat it. Whatever IT is. And it sucked. Basically a really bad flu bug. But it's over now, and I have my own immunity that I will take my chances with.


----------



## pute (Oct 10, 2021)

I will gladly wear a button saying ...... NON VAXER!!!

Don't know about the rest of you but I am proud of the fact and I brag about it.  If you don't like it....go FK yourself


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 10, 2021)

They call the unvaxed "Purebloods" around here. Gotta save some good breeding stock when this all blows up in the next century or two.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They call the unvaxed "Purebloods" around here. Gotta save some good breeding stock when this all blows up in the next century or two.


I don't think it's going to be a century.  Eventually they are going to have to acknowledge that something is up.  Like in a year or 2.  Guesstimate based on suppertime with the wife when I ask her "how did your day go today?" type stuff.  It will be something to see how it's passed off.  They basically started the narrative when they began the whole 2nd and 3rd vax stuff.  It will be annual if not more for a little bit.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 10, 2021)

pute said:


> EXACTLY RIGHT


Human physics


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 13, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2021)

Well gentlemen. I have until December the 3rd to get the shot or be laid off and lose my income.
Here is my dilemma guys. I can not replace the money i make here. I have worked for them as a sub for over 25yrs and now im a PM. They pay me very well including bonuses. So replacing my income is not going to happen and i cant afford to lose my income. Me and the Wife have talked about it in detail. She is not happy about it at all, but she said she will support me in whatever decision i make. Everybody i work with has already had the J&J single shot with no problems what so ever. Said they were to scared of the other shots. And some of these ppl have heart problems and worse but the shot hasn't effected them as of YET. So i am going to wait until i have no choice and hope for the best. I have ppl looking for a black market Vaccination Card for me as we speak. Problem is its not easy to find them with everything thats going on. I am not a praying man but i wish i was,,so i leave that up to my Wife.
Wish me luck Brothers. I have never lost a job in my life and i damn sure cant afford to do it at 65.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well gentlemen. I have until December the 3rd to get the shot or be laid off and lose my income.
> Here is my dilemma guys. I can not replace the money i make here. I have worked for them as a sub for over 25yrs and now im a PM. They pay me very well including bonuses. So replacing my income is not going to happen and i cant afford to lose my income. Me and the Wife have talked about it in detail. She is not happy about it at all, but she said she will support me in whatever decision i make. Everybody i work with has already had the J&J single shot with no problems what so ever. Said they were to scared of the other shots. And some of these ppl have heart problems and worse but the shot hasn't effected them as of YET. So i am going to wait until i have no choice and hope for the best. I have ppl looking for a black market Vaccination Card for me as we speak. Problem is its not easy to find them with everything thats going on. I am not a praying man but i wish i was,,so i leave that up to my Wife.
> Wish me luck Brothers


Deleted  don't want any prying eyes


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2021)

I need one filled out with the proper Shot numbers or i will get in deep shit by the Government. They do not play brother. I cant afford to go to prison a 3rd time.


----------



## Cannafreak (Oct 14, 2021)

I am glad to see there are a number of people here who can actually practice critical thinking. I belong to a couple of other forums and they have literally lost their ******* minds there.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2021)

That's exactly what i was talking about with my Wife. Like i said i have until December. Hopefully someone with a fking brain will put a stop to this bullshit. Hope that fker falls down the steps of Airforce One.
Cannafreak,,what do you mean by Critical thinking? The idiot that made the Mandate cant remember if he put his pants on. If i wasnt in a position because i work in Government buildings i God Damn sure wouldnt get that fking shot. PPL who dont want the damn shot are not losing their minds, they are losing their freedom of choice as an American and are pissed. We don't care what side of the isle your on. Stop fking the ppl.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2021)

This guy is no George Washington.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

HERE WE gO


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2021)

Think I'll pull up a chair.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2021)

Detroit News Station’s Appeal For Stories About Unvaccinated Loved Ones Dying of COVID Gets an Unexpected Response › American Greatness
					

A Detroit News station's Facebook query about COVID-19 got an unexpected response when users swamped their comment section with stories that directly contradicted their desired narrative.




					amgreatness.com
				



Google:   WXYZ-TV Channel 7 Facebook page - Over 200K responded - Unbelievable !!!!!!!!!!! 
Thousands upon thousands.  I know it is this way at my wife's work right now and has been for months.  And for the people that got their shots and survived so far, good for you.  If I was among them some of this stuff would scare me to death.








						24,526 Deaths 2,317,495 Injuries Following COVID Shots Reported In European Union’s Database Of Adverse Drug Reactions
					

The European Union database of suspected drug reaction reports is EudraVigilance, and they are now reporting 24,526 fatalities, and 2,317,495 injuries, following COVID-19 injections. A Health …




					luis46pr.wordpress.com


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2021)

Here we go with the DT bullshit.
Nope,, we are not going to start with this DT bullshit Jimmy,, He isn't in office. I could give two fking shits about Democrat or Republican. I voted for Bill Clinton. Take that Donald T. Rump bad man bullshit somewhere else and open your eyes. My gas prices have damn near doubled which causes everything to go up. And your good with that because he is a Democrat. Are you fking kidding me. Who cares what party the moron is. Look around bro. Jesus
Must be snowing already.


----------



## pute (Oct 14, 2021)

It snowed here for about an hour but the sun just broke out ....... And it is dark .....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

The Darkest Hours are upon us my friends........................


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 15, 2021)

Gas prices are up because of supply, and demand. OPEC is who sets the prices, not BJ or any president. Add  in the hurricane in Louisiana destroyed some of the oil processing facilities.
*OPEC* affects the* price* of* oil* by coordinating* supply* cuts when the* price* is deemed too low and* supply* increases when* prices* are too high.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 15, 2021)

jimihendrix said:


> Gas prices are up because of supply, and demand. OPEC is who sets the prices, not BJ or any president. Add  in the hurricane in Louisiana destroyed some of the oil processing facilities.
> *OPEC* affects the* price* of* oil* by coordinating* supply* cuts when the* price* is deemed too low and* supply* increases when* prices* are too high.




just a year ago prices were way down compared to now and America was the No. 1 producer in the world....

fast forward  to today and you are trying to say it’s all because of opec? 

get real


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

jimihendrix said:


> Gas prices are up because of supply, and demand. OPEC is who sets the prices, not BJ or any president. Add  in the hurricane in Louisiana destroyed some of the oil processing facilities.
> *OPEC* affects the* price* of* oil* by coordinating* supply* cuts when the* price* is deemed too low and* supply* increases when* prices* are too high.


BULLSHIT,, you fking get real. You hate DT and all you have is your fking hate for a man thats not even in office anymore. Your full of crap. Until this guy took office and screwed everything up, gas prices was awesome, and so was the damn border. I am not a god damn republican. I am an independent. I don't hang my hat on the left or the right like you do. Your kind goes down with ship because it has democrat or republican written on it and your so full of hate your blind to the truth. Absolute bullshit.


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 15, 2021)

1 year ago today nobody was working, and we had a 6.9% unemployment rate. Unempoyment rate now is 4.8% Supply and demand sir.

Its not me that says it  The facts say it. Not alternative facts either.

OPEC manipulates the free market price of crude oil by setting caps on the oil production of its member countries. Twice each year, ministers from each OPEC country meet in Vienna, Austria to review the status of the international oil market and to forecast the future oil demands in order to agree upon an appropriate crude oil production level. 
USA is still #1 producer of oil, and natural gas.


*United States remains largest producer of petroleum and ...*








						United States remains largest producer of petroleum and natural gas hydrocarbons
					






					www.eia.gov
				



Sep 30, 2021 · United States remains largest *producer* of petroleum and natural gas hydrocarbons. Source: *U*.S. *Energy* Information Administration.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Gas prices are up because of the executive order our current president signed the first day he was in office...amazing how dumb some people are.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Dumb he is. He is full of hate that has made him blind and stupid. His kind if they were on a plane and DT was the pilot,, he would wish for it to crash to make the pilot look bad. Course he would be dead but he made his point about DT being the devil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Jimmy. I didnt care for T.rumps mouth and antics, but he did a great job for this Country and the Middle Class. My family was doing great and so was the economy. So who gives a fk if he was a smart ass. let me guess. You hate Deplorables and Cops and Love Antifa and BLM.
Now you got a moron who can barley read a teleprompter and has someone's hand stuck up his ass to make him talk.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Dumb I say.....no excuse to make comments like that.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

I love DTrump.....the country needs him.  We are the laughing stock of the world thanks to who ever is currently stearing the ship.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Okay. Yeah Dumb is pretty accurate.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Dumbing Down it has been coming for a while now.......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

I bet The Chinese do not buy toys or cell phones for their children
A hoop stick they carve Maybe?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Okay I think we have got everything off our chest. Jimmy,, we get it. You hate T.rump and anybody that voted for him so lets move on.
 Lets get back to the threads Vaccination subject.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Ok...l ain't getting that fkn shot.


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 15, 2021)

Trusted organizations that release gas price data and reports like AAA and GasBuddy have a different story.  Officials there say gas prices are up because of rising demand and shorter supply. 

Patrick De Haan is the Head of Petroleum Analysis at GasBuddy. 

"Gas prices going up are a sign of a country mending from COVID-19,"  De Haan said. "It's a sign we're getting back out on the road." 

According to the Lundberg Survey, the price spike is due to higher crude oil prices, refineries that shut down or reduced operations following extreme cold and power outages last month, and surging prices on credits for renewable fuel.

The news going forward is not great. GasBuddy experts say we could see a short break from rising gas prices in the next few weeks, but believe prices at the pump will continue to go up ahead of Memorial Day. 

Keep in mind, these price spikes have happened before even under Donald political name's administration. In June of 2018 - the national average for regular unleaded was near $3.00/gallon. 

The highest recorded price ever in Rochester was back in 2008. A gallon of regular was $4.24.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Bla bla


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Jimmy. Let it go bro. We get that your a Democrat and you voted for this administration, and that's fine. I could give two shits. Now lets move on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Im going to have to get the shot unless something happens before December. I have done some more research and it seems the one with the least problems is the Phizer Vaccine. I will get the 1st shot and see if i can get away with not doing the second one unless they force me too.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

You cant fix stupid. I mean you can but its against the law. Bunch of fking deplorables.


----------



## jimihendrix (Oct 15, 2021)

If it was up to the republicans in my state of Ky, I wouldnt even be allowed to vote. I did 8 years in Federal Prison, and 7 years supervised release, for cultivation of 1000 indoor clones. Biggest indoor bust still to this day for indoors, in Eastern Kentucky. Republican Governor Ernie Fletcher stopped allowing felons to vote in the early 2000s. Beshears dad restored my right to vote, not long before he left office, and when Bevin got in, he revoked my right to vote.
Beshear Jr restored my right to vote.
Who do you think Im going to vote for? Republicans do not want to restore Nonviolent Felons voting rights. Simple as that. They want to keep me disenfranchised.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Sorry for that and I agree non violent crimes shouldn't take away voting rights.  Jimmi  you are welcome here we all have a common bond in marijuana but politics are something that shouldn't be discussed here.  

If you do you will find that most here are unhappy with the way the country is being ran.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Move to Texas.
Total fking bullshit Jimmy. I live in Texas which is a Republican State. I've been too Prison twice. First sentence was 7 yrs second time was 8.
*I can and do vote because i discharged my sentences, thats State Law*. I can also have a weapon in my home for protection because that was over 30 yrs ago. After 5 yrs in my *Great State of Texas* and you have discharged your sentences you by State Law can have a weapon in your home. Feds say no but Texas doesn't give a shit. And no i cant carry it outside my house until i get a pardon. So spare the the Republican bullshit. Nobody is more Republican than fking Texas my friend.
Your digging awfully deep hole with your hate and ignorance.
By the way. Do you wear a mask in the car?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Ok...l ain't getting that fkn shot.


Me either. I'm lucky enough that they can't hold my job hostage. Their only option is to physically drag me from my home and forcibly inject me, which they could do, but they'd have to walk through a wall of hot lead to do so.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

Ha ha.....I have said this before but I laugh and think of this every time is see some IDIOT wearing a face diaper in a car.  "WEARING A MASK IN A CAR IS LIKE MASTURBATING WITH A RUBBER ON."


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Tried that once but the rubber was too slippery.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

By the way Jimmi make sure you get you booster shot every 3 weeks for the rest of your life.  I have had this crap and could barely tell it.  Don't care if I get it again....doesn't scare me one bit. 

Remember what we said in 3 years when your pecker falls off from side effects from all your visits to the clinic.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tried that once but the rubber was too slippery.


I certainly hope you Flushed it afterwards


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tried that once but the rubber was too slippery.


Ya put the lube on the inside....ain't ya ever done this before......However with a girl ya do put the lube on the outside....talk about a circle jerk...can't do nothing by yourself....geez


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

No the ***** was making so much noise she got on my nerves so i finished by myself. Didnt want to waste the only rubber i ever bought.


----------



## pute (Oct 15, 2021)

^^^^bwahahaha....


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 15, 2021)

Only used a rubber once and it broke.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Only used a rubber once and it broke.


Yoops you need to stop using those extra small ones just to impress the ladies


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Only used a rubber once and it broke.


Its not a balloon ya crazy bastard. Your supposed to put it on your little pecker. Info from Hippie.


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 15, 2021)

Damn, so that's what I did wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Blew to hard. More info from Hippie.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2021)

Jimmy i beg you,,,please wear a rubber at all times.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> No the ***** was making so much noise she got on my nerves so i finished by myself. Didnt want to waste the only rubber i ever bought.


Try stickin' it in the right hole next time!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Try stickin' it in the right hole next time!


I've done that 
You should have seen her face ,...............................


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Ha ha.....I have said this before but I laugh and think of this every time is see some IDIOT wearing a face diaper in a car.  "WEARING A MASK IN A CAR IS LIKE MASTURBATING WITH A RUBBER ON."


Clean up is a breeze.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Try stickin' it in the right hole next time!


Yeah I was a little drunk. Not sure why she jumped and screamed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Clean up is a breeze.


Always use a sock Easy Peasy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I was a little drunk. Not sure why she jumped and screamed.


She Said " WRONG HOLE  AZZHOLE


----------



## OGKushman (Oct 16, 2021)

Hell no. Never.


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

OGKushman said:


> **** no. Never.


Morning


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

43% to 57%

 jab vs no jab

i find that interesting but concerning

i hope I’m not being to obtuse


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

I got to thinking and I just realized our friend Jimmi was/is a TROLL.  To much info at hand to fast and did it all in slow motion.  It would take him an hour to type a paragraph in slow mo.  One dedicated S O B to go through all that effort.

RIP Jimmi and if you do stop by again have fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

Left?


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 16, 2021)

No more sheep?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 16, 2021)

ABBOTT AND COSTELLO’S ‘WHO’S BEEN VAXINATED?’ 

Bud: ‘You can’t come in here!’
Lou: ‘Why not?’
Bud: ‘Well because you’re unvaxinated.’ 
Lou: ‘But I’m not sick.’
Bud: ‘It doesn’t matter.’
Lou: ‘Well, why does that guy get to go in?’
Bud: ‘Because he’s vaxinated.’
Lou: ‘But he’s sick!’
Bud: ‘It’s alright. Everyone in here is vaxinated.’
Lou: ‘Wait a minute. Are you saying everyone in there is vaxinated?’
Bud: ‘Yes.’
Lou: ‘So then why can’t I go in there if everyone is vaxinated?’
Bud: ‘Because you’ll make them sick.’
Lou: ‘How will I make them sick if I’m NOT sick and they’re vaxinated.’ 
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaxinated.’ 
Lou: ‘But they’re vaxinated.’
Bud: ‘But they can still get sick.’ 
Lou: ‘So what the heck does the vaxcine do?’
Bud: ‘It vaxinates.’ 
Lou: ‘So vaxinated people can’t spread covid?’
Bud: ‘Oh no. They can spread covid just as easily as an unvaxinated person.’
Lou: ‘I don’t even know what I’m saying anymore. Look. I’m not sick. 
Bud: ‘Ok.’
Lou: ‘And the guy you let in IS sick.’
Bud: ‘That’s right.’
Lou: ‘And everybody in there can still get sick even though they’re vaxinated.’
Bud: ‘Certainly.’
Lou: ‘So why can’t I go in again?’
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaxinated.’
Lou: ‘I’m not asking who’s vaxinated or not!’
Bud: ‘I’m just telling you how it is.’
Lou: ‘Nevermind. I’ll just put on my mask.’
Bud: ‘That’s fine.’
Lou: ‘Now I can go in?’
Bud: ‘Absolutely not?’
Lou: ‘But I have a mask!’
Bud: ‘Doesn’t matter.’
Lou: ‘I was able to come in here yesterday with a mask.’
Bud: ‘I know.’ 
Lou: So why can’t I come in here today with a mask? ….If you say ‘because I’m unvaxinated’ again, I’ll break your arm.’
Bud: ‘Take it, easy buddy.’
Lou: ‘So the mask is no good anymore.’
Bud: ‘No, it’s still good.’
Lou: ‘But I can’t come in?’
Bud: ‘Correct.’
Lou: ‘Why not?’
Bud: ‘Because you’re unvaxinated.’ 
Lou: ‘But the mask prevents the germs from getting out.’
Bud: ‘Yes, but people can still catch your germs.’
Lou: ‘But they’re all vaxinated.’
Bud: ‘Yes, but they can still get sick.’
Lou: ‘But I’m not sick!!’
Bud: ‘You can still get them sick.’
Lou: ‘So then masks don’t work!’
Bud: ‘Masks work quite well.’
Lou: ‘So how in the heck can I get vaxinated people sick if I’m not sick and masks work?’
Bud: ‘Third base.’
And...scene...


----------



## pute (Oct 16, 2021)

Classic


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2021)

Ain't that fking truth. That's who's running our Country is Abbott and Costello. Never ending bullshit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

This Could Be What’s Causing Johnson & Johnson Blood Clots (bestlifeonline.com)

The Johnson & Johnson Vaccine and Blood Clots: What You Need to Know > News > Yale Medicine


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2021)

A little History.

On this day, the Supreme Court rules on vaccines and public health - National Constitution Center


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Oct 25, 2021)

.


----------



## kevinn (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

^^^^^^laughing.... actually not funny but with the circumstances it is


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 25, 2021)

kevinn said:


> View attachment 281051


Kevinn, you don't say much, but what you do say is golden!


----------



## pute (Oct 25, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Kevinn, you don't say much, but what you do say is golden!


yup


----------



## kevinn (Oct 25, 2021)

I am pretty quite in person also, but get a couple of drinks in me and I don't shut up.  As my wife reminds me frequently.


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm not taking that rat poison. I don't trust Gates, the lame stream news media, our corrupted government, and Fauci the Rat look alike.


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 26, 2021)

PS- After they mandate the vaccine, the microchip implants in our body will be next, thanks to the sheep.  You don't think so ehh?. Keep trusting your government. There a bunch of corrupted worn out old and tired douchebags, both the left and the right.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Oct 26, 2021)

They don't need to microchip people as most people are happy to carry their tracking devices everywhere they go.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 26, 2021)

If those two are carrying a phone, I'd like to see where they're keepin' it!


----------



## pute (Oct 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> If those two are carrying a phone, I'd like to see where they're keepin' it!


I want to inspect them and make sure they get jabbed if they already haven't  (in the last hour)


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 26, 2021)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> They don't need to microchip people as most people are happy to carry their tracking devices everywhere they go.



Exactly! Good thought.


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 26, 2021)

pute said:


> I want to inspect them and make sure they get jabbed if they already haven't  (in the last hour)



Lmao.


----------



## AngryPossum (Oct 26, 2021)

I most definitely won't be taking the Vaxxine. Just a heads up Sheep's.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 26, 2021)

.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 1, 2021)

Weedhopper

Per Washington Examiner

WH backpedals on vaccine mandate, fearing dropped contracts
The White House said it will be up to contractors to decide how to deal with workers who don't meet the Dec. 8 vaccination deadline.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah we know. We can get the shot or lose our jobs. I'm too old to be starting over.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah we know. We can get the shot or lose our jobs. I'm too old to be starting over.


I'm fk'n done....those sheep can't get to me......as long as I can go out to dinner.  You have to be vaxed to get into basketball, hockey games and movie theaters here.....I will never go again as long as they have that rule in place....fk em all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2021)

Brother if I could afford to retire I would have already done it. I make a very good living. I can't touch this money anywhere else. You guys know I would never take a God damn shot if I didn't have too. I have always taken care of my family and have done some dangerous shit to do so,,, including working over two hundred feet in the air without a safety line. I will not let this prick cause me to lose my income. I work around many many ppl who have got the J&J vaccine and they are fine and so will I be. 
A man does what he has too. If I just took the fking shot because I like being a Sheep,, then that would be different. Never liked following,, always like leading. This is not a following deal,, this is a keeping my fking job deal.


----------



## pute (Nov 1, 2021)

Totally understand Hopper.  My daughter is in the same mess.  Fortunately they allow her to compromise with weekly testing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Whole new meaning to the Jab


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 1, 2021)

pute said:


> I'm fk'n done....those sheep can't get to me......as long as I can go out to dinner.  You have to be vaxed to get into basketball, hockey games and movie theaters here.....I will never go again as long as they have that rule in place....fk em all.


None of that crap here, except a mandatory mask rule that's being ignored by everyone ever since the governor was caught several times in close quarter contact in public without one.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother if I could afford to retire I would have already done it. I make a very good living. I can't touch this money anywhere else. You guys know I would never take a God damn shot if I didn't have too. I have always taken care of my family and have done some dangerous shit to do so,,, including working over two hundred feet in the air without a safety line. I will not let this prick cause me to lose my income. I work around many many ppl who have got the J&J vaccine and they are fine and so will I be.
> A man does what he has too. If I just took the fking shot because I like being a Sheep,, then that would be different. Never liked following,, always like leading. This is not a following deal,, this is a keeping my fking job deal.




it is immoral and unjust , yea , it is indeed criminal to put a person in this position to have to choose between their livelihood and an experimental drug


----------



## pute (Nov 2, 2021)

^^^^yep


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 2, 2021)

You've got 'til 12/8. I'm praying for someone/something to null and void this illegal and intrusive mandate.
I guess "my body, my choice" only applies to murdered babies.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

Fking idiots.

2 Garland Children Mistakenly Given Adult Dose Of COVID-19 Vaccine (msn.com)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

These lying asss mother fkers will never stop with the bullshit. Guess you deer hunters are making out with the deer and letting them go.  

A coronavirus outbreak in Iowa deer is prompting scientists to worry if the animals could be a reservoir for the virus in the long term (msn.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> These lying asss mother fkers will never stop with the bullshit. Guess you deer hunters are making out with the deer and letting them go.
> 
> A coronavirus outbreak in Iowa deer is prompting scientists to worry if the animals could be a reservoir for the virus in the long term (msn.com)


Next they will say handling firearms is conducive to getting the covid too


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2021)

Another day and my body is still a virgin from this bullshit.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm glad I'm retired!! I'm sure they will come for me at some point.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 3, 2021)

I hope they're at peace with whatever God they believe in when they try.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 3, 2021)

The total population of the five aforementioned countries is 55 million.
The median age in Africa is 19 the median age in Haiti is 24.
People in those age groups have a very high survival rate against Covid.


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Brother if I could afford to retire I would have already done it. I make a very good living. I can't touch this money anywhere else. You guys know I would never take a God damn shot if I didn't have too. I have always taken care of my family and have done some dangerous shit to do so,,, including working over two hundred feet in the air without a safety line. I will not let this prick cause me to lose my income. I work around many many ppl who have got the J&J vaccine and they are fine and so will I be.
> A man does what he has too. If I just took the fking shot because I like being a Sheep,, then that would be different. Never liked following,, always like leading. This is not a following deal,, this is a keeping my fking job deal.



This is not targeted at you personally....It's for the whole herd of sheep which is controlled by the 1%.

Don't forget the Booster Shot, and the Micro Chip implant to follow suit next. Think I'm kidding? They got you all to take the Vaxxine. That was there plan. They won. Now get on your knees for the rest of your life,. Because You lost and in turn sold out your children and grand children. I'm not joking, I'm very serious. They used this as stepping stone or building block to see where they can go next with the herd. Sky's the limit now. Next they will come to take your guns, and your constitutional rights. The government and the lame stream news media are not your friends, because they are owned by the 1%, which in turn own the game.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Yep Now I hear tell that the DNA in the shots has altered anyone who took them so that they will all need at least yearly vaccine booster to avoid any type of illnesses from now on. It leaves the body defenseless to any foreign invader without yearly boosts. They know what they do...............................


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yep Now I hear tell that the DNA in the shots has altered anyone who took them so that they will all need at least yearly vaccine booster to avoid any type of illnesses from now on. It leaves the body defenseless to any foreign invader without yearly boosts. They know what they do...............................



Yes In what I  have read, it's worse. Supposedly it slowly destroys your white blood cell count, thus causing internal organs to stop functioning.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Im glad your not calling me a sheep because it would be total complete bullshit. Im also not into Conspiracy theory crap. Im a show me kind of guy. Thats why i dont believe in a GOD and all that religious crap.
I dont like anyone telling me that i have to get a fking shot i dont want. As for Vaccines, they are all dangerous just like 99% of all meds. Just listen to the fking commercials that advertise meds. The shit that the Medicine can do you is disgusting and dangerous but sometimes you have to take them to stay alive. Im on heart meds with all kinds of bad side effects that are possible but i have not had any  side effects except im still alive. lol
I would never get the God Damn shot if i didnt have too. And im not losing my fking job over a shot. There are plenty members on here that have got the vaccine and not one of them are sick. I work around hundreds of ppl that have got the shot and not one mother fker is sick. Im against the shot because nobody should forced to take it. Im pissed but i will do what i have to do to feed my family. My decision is made on logic and finances, not Conspiracy crap.
By the way, why do they need a micro chip. They know every god damn move you make from your phone and electronics not to mention SOCIAL MEDIA.
Besides. Hundreds of thousands of ppl get the Flu Shot every year and have for many yrs. Why not use that shot for this fking micro chip you speak of. Maybe your dentist is in on this shit too,,right?
Im against anyone getting the Vaccine that doesn't want it. You have a right to make that decision for yourself and nobody should tell you different. **** that piece of shit responsible for this crap.


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im glad your not calling me a sheep because it would be total complete bullshit. Im also not into Conspiracy theory crap. Im a show me kind of guy. Thats why i dont believe in a GOD and all that religious crap.
> I dont like anyone telling me that i have to get a fking shot i dont want. As for Vaccines, they are all dangerous just like 99% of all meds. Just listen to the fking commercials that advertise meds. The shit that the Medicine can do you is disgusting and dangerous but sometimes you have to take them to stay alive. Im on heart meds with all kinds of bad side effects that are possible but i have not had any  side effects except im still alive. lol
> I would never get the God Damn shot if i didnt have too. And im not losing my fking job over a shot. There are plenty members on here that have got the vaccine and not one of them are sick. I work around hundreds of ppl that have got the shot and not one mother fker is sick. Im against the shot because nobody should forced to take it. Im pissed but i will do what i have to do to feed my family. My decision is made on logic and finances, not Conspiracy crap.
> By the way, why do they need a micro chip. They know every god damn move you make from your phone and electronics not to mention SOCIAL MEDIA.
> Besides. Hundreds of thousands of ppl get the Flu Shot every year and have for many yrs. Why not use that shot for this fking micro chip you speak of. Maybe your dentist is in on this shit too,,right?



Easy brother.... It's too early to predict, nobody is sick at the moment, or perhaps the lamestream media and our rotten government agencys aren't telling us the whole truth about the side effects. I'm sure there will be side effects down the road, like anything else. I had covid and survived. I won't be taking those lethal injections anytime soon. As I don't trust our controlled media or our much corrupted government,  left or right. There is an agenda behind this, because my Spidey senses are tingling. I don't trust Bill Gates and Fauci, there Rats to say the least.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

I have also had the Covid, And lets hope that isnt true brother because everybody here could loose friends and family members.
And I am an Independent. Not Republican or Democrat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

She is giving me my shot. My Doctor will watch.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 4, 2021)

Weedhopper , you are in my thoughts and prayers

there are several in my immediate family who took the jab.......granddaughter is a senior in college with a Geology major and could not go back to school without a jab

same with two grandsons at the University of Oklahoma , no jab no school and no refund on tuition

one of my sons took the jab to keep his $100,000+ a year job as a VP at a very large company that makes and sells medical devices

my other son builds airplanes for Raytheon and has been threatened to be fired if he does not get the jab by December.....he is looking for another job right now because he won’t get the jab...he has four kids too m no jabs for them

so yeah , my heart goes out to everyone who has been forced into make ing a horrible decision which is just plain criminal


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks Big, and a lot of us have been put in that position by that fking *******. I hate that fker.


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

Bill Gates and Fauci do not have our backs. They have other Agendas. Bill Gates Dad slept with the Banking Corporations, Google it. This will lead you to what Bill Gates is actually, a worker for the dark side. I have done some homework on Bill Gates Dad. He was another piece of shit too. He since died a year or 2 years ago I believe. Good Riddance!


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

*THIS WAS HIS ENTIRE QUOTE: A sobering reminder. It has been almost 62 years since Russia’s Khrushchev delivered this.
Do you remember: September 29, 1959?
THIS WAS HIS ENTIRE QUOTE:
"Your children's children will live under communism, You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept communism outright; but we will keep feeding you small doses of socialism until you will finally wake up and find you already have Communism. We will not have to fight you; We will so weaken your economy, until you will fall like overripe fruit into our hands." "The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not."
Do you remember what Russia's Khrushchev said in 1959?
Remember, socialism leads to Communism.
So, how do you create a Socialist State?

There are 8 levels of control. Read the following recipe:

1) Healthcare - Control healthcare and you control the people.
2) Poverty - Increase the poverty level as high as possible. Poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them.
3) Debt - Increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.
4) Gun Control - Remove the ability of people to defend themselves from the government. That way you are able to create a police state.
5) Welfare - Take control of every aspect (food, housing, income) of their lives because that will make them fully dependent on the government.
6) Education - Take control of what people read and listen to. Take control of what children learn in school.
7) Religion - Remove the belief in God from government and schools because the people need to believe that ONLY the government knows what is best.
8) Class Warfare - Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. Eliminate the middle class. This will cause more discontent, and it will be easier to tax the wealthy with the support of the poor

A perfect parallel to the radical Democrat / Liberal agenda!

Sounds like Joe political name's agenda to me so far. What do you think ?
You should also take note that during the Kennedy administration Nikita Khrushchev told our ambassador at a United Nations conference “You won’t need Russia to destroy you. You will destroy yourself from within.” And so we have our destroyers in the name of the Democratic party.*

think about this folks...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Great post Boo. Ive been telling ppl for yrs that we are going to get our ass handed to us by China and Russia. Then we have this idiot General of B.idens going on the air telling the Chinese in so many words that they are ahead of us and we got caught off guard. Really pisses me off. Reminds me of that Idiot Bush warning Saddam when we were going to attack Bagdad right down to the hour. What a moron. And they wonder why he had time to hide their shit.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

Another day of living with the unvaxed crowd.


----------



## AngryPossum (Nov 4, 2021)

pute said:


> Another day of living with the unvaxed crowd.



Didn't you mean living with the Vaxxed Crowd?.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> Didn't you mean living with the Vaxxed Crowd?.


yup, thank you


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 5, 2021)

I wonder how fast the media will try to discredit this!








						Ivermectin Docks to the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor-binding Domain Attached to ACE2 - PubMed
					

The ivermectin docking we identified may interfere with the attachment of the spike to the human cell membrane. Clinical trials now underway should determine whether ivermectin is an effective treatment for SARS-Cov2 infection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




*Ivermectin Docks to the SARS-CoV-2 Spike Receptor-binding Domain Attached to ACE2*


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2021)

My Chiropractor can get it for me.


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

Something to think about.  This is based of facts and not some article I read.   In the last 2 weeks two of my neighbors and all of their families have come down with covid....That makes 6 households  up and down my block have had this stuff.  They are ALL vaccinated  and have gotten gotten their boosters as well.  I have been and still am a non vaxer.  I live and have from the beginning a normal life.  I haven't changed a thing.  

*HERE IS THE THING...HOW COME I DON'T HAVE THIS AND EVERYBODY ELSE HAS OR DOES HAVE THE CRAP.  *


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> I bought 2 tubes of Ivermectin last month and it costs me $148 ... my doc didn't want to give me a script and my pharmacist had said he would never carry it or dispense it in his pharmacy.. both had to eat crow




we have a dozen tubes of paste and a bottle of sterile injectable liquid that we bought locally

got a bottle of quinine too , plenty of quercetin , NAC , vit e and c for our prophylaxis


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2021)

I've got both kinds of Ivermectin that I bought to kill lung mites in my Gouldian finches. Cheap. Walk right in to any TSC. No script needed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 7, 2021)

Here ya go, Hopper.

https://www.rt.com/usa/539556-court-freezes-political name-vaccine-mandate/


----------



## pute (Nov 7, 2021)

From the looks of it these are individual states.....guarantee Colo won't engage....liberal fag gov from Boulder.  His nose is so far up Bid-en's arize that he can see out the other side.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Here ya go, Hopper.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/539556-court-freezes-political name-vaccine-mandate/


That's for non federal businesses brother. Doesn't effect Federal Employees or Contractors.


----------



## boo (Nov 7, 2021)

they ain't pulling that shiit in florida, desantis hates political name like we all do...FJB...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 7, 2021)

View attachment 281912


----------



## Patwi (Nov 7, 2021)

Was told by a veterinary and a pharmacist that Gold fish antibiotics are the same as the ones that are prescribed to humans  .... about $30 a bottle 

View attachment 281914


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 7, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^exactly

same with ivermectin , penicillin.......the vet told me this


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

vax free and my pecker is still stecker


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

ditto


my son accepted a lucrative job today but he will have to vax up by Tuesday, .. su cks


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah I am setup for Nov 22 for the J&J. Fking asshat B.iden Mandate. I'm hoping one of these lawsuits take hold before the 22nd. I'm a Federal Contractor and our company already signed the Mandate for the 8th so the Dec 4th doesn't mean shit to us.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 12, 2021)

Japan says no to big pharma. Ivermectin works in Japan.
Japan has had enough of big pharma


----------



## guerilla1950 (Nov 12, 2021)

hey all i'm thinking it's personal  do or don't  just don't say  too much bull about getting a shot


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2021)

What pisses me off is ppl who have gotten the shot bitching at ppl who have not. If the God Damn shot works why would someone that has gotten the shot give a shit about other ppl if they are protected. Either the fking shot works or it dont.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 12, 2021)

^^^Yup. Even Gates says it doesn't last. Wait and see; it'll be a yearly or bi-yearly booster. I should buy stock in Pfizer.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 13, 2021)

.


.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 13, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope I never have to find out


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Well they came to the office and gave me the J&J at 930 this morning. Arm is a little sore and my pecker is bigger. Cant see outta the eye growing in the middle of my forehead yet.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 22, 2021)

Does not matter how big it is when it falls off


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Dont use it much anymore anyways. Mostly use it to knock on the door when my Wife is in the shower.


----------



## kevinn (Nov 22, 2021)

Know the feeling !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Well they came to the office and gave me the J&J at 930 this morning. Arm is a little sore and my pecker is bigger. Cant see outta the eye growing in the middle of my forehead yet.


My sister had that she was fine , Good Luck Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks guys. Im totally against this shit as most of you well know. Im not an Antivaxxer,,I just like being told what i have to put in my body. Oh well. It is what it is. Ill know more about it once i anywhere from a week to 3 weeks go by. Hopefully i wont have any blood clot problems.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks guys. Im totally against this shit as most of you well know. Im not an Antivaxxer,,I just like being told what i have to put in my body. Oh well. It is what it is. Ill know more about it once i anywhere from a week to 3 weeks go by. Hopefully i wont have any blood clot problems.


Are you on Blood thinners now?
I take a full aspirin a day ,

They were  saying mostly women were getting clots and if so blood thinners were working to dissolve them for peace of mind


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

Hopp, hope the best for ya, my son has had no issues from his J&J ..



.


View attachment 282731


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Yep I'm on Plavix and a low dose aspirin a day.


----------



## Witchking (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not getting the Fauci ouchee.
I have had covid ..possibly twice. While I can't say it was pleasant, I survived it both times if indeed ..the first time was covid, which by the classical symptoms, I believe it was. First time knocked me on my ass bad, second time(which was a confirmed case) was like a cold. No worse. Also I'm kind of stubborn like that, if you tell me I HAVE to get a vaccine I will not get it to say " **** you". Sorry it's part of my nature. I am willing to quit my job if the mandate actually goes into effect.
If and this is a BIG if, IF..I felt they were being truthful with people and really seemed to have a real motivation to end this pandemic(like talking about theraputics and not calling it Horse dewormer and actually looking at states who are actually doing really well despite not locking down their state and destroying it's economy) I would probably take it , but, The government and the media lie and I don't do SHIT for liars. Just sayin..
Guess I should edit to say..If you got the jab , good on  you, I really don't care one way or the other but just don't try to push it on me or treat me like a second class citizen because I chose to make my own medical decisions.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Not losing my job bro over a shot. Been here way to long and make way to much money. To each his own. I think it's complete and total bullshit that that the government did this shit. As a man who has always provided for his family for many many yrs I can not nor will I lose my job over a shot. Like many here I've taken many a jab in the military and had no fking idea what or why. I know several who have got the fking shot and are just fine.
Again,, if it wasn't for the Mandate I wouldn't have gotten the God Damn shot because I've already had the fking Covid shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not losing my job bro over a shot. Been here way to long and make way to much money. To each his own. I think it's complete and total bullshit that that fking idiot in Office did this shit but as a man who has always provided for his family for many many yrs I can not nor will I lose my job over a shot. Like many here I've taken many a jab in the military and had no fking idea what or why. I know several who have got the fking shot and are just fine.
> Again,, if it wasn't for the Mandate I wouldn't have gotten the God Damn shot because I've already had the fking Covid shit.


How ya feeling today Bro?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Feeling fine my friend. Cant see out of that third eye growing on my forehead but im working on it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 23, 2021)

Witchking said:


> I'm not getting the Fauci ouchee.
> I have had covid ..possibly twice. While I can't say it was pleasant, I survived it both times if indeed ..the first time was covid, which by the classical symptoms, I believe it was. First time knocked me on my ass bad, second time(which was a confirmed case) was like a cold. No worse. Also I'm kind of stubborn like that, if you tell me I HAVE to get a vaccine I will not get it to say " **** you". Sorry it's part of my nature. I am willing to quit my job if the mandate actually goes into effect.
> If and this is a BIG if, IF..I felt they were being truthful with people and really seemed to have a real motivation to end this pandemic(like talking about theraputics and not calling it Horse dewormer and actually looking at states who are actually doing really well despite not locking down their state and destroying it's economy) I would probably take it , but, The government and the media lie and I don't do SHIT for liars. Just sayin..
> Guess I should edit to say..If you got the jab , good on  you, I really don't care one way or the other but just don't try to push it on me or treat me like a second class citizen because I chose to make my own medical decisions.




do you know how you got it or from whom?

how long did your symptoms last the first time and the second time?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Me and my wife got it from her girlfriend down the street who had been in New York visiting her sister back in January 2020.


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

Witchking, good to see you.  Been awhile.

We are about to go back under a mask mandate here.  Nobody in my family has gotten jabbed.  We are fighting against this the best we can.  My daughter works for the state and has to get tested twice a week even though she works 100% at home.  STUPID!!!!  Something smells like dead fish.....letting millions of unvaccinated illegal immigrants in the country and we are mandated plus we now have to wear a face diaper to go outside.

W T F is going on here........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Witchking, good to see you.  Been awhile.
> 
> We are about to go back under a mask mandate here.  Nobody in my family has gotten jabbed.  We are fighting against this the best we can.  My daughter works for the state and has to get tested twice a week even though she works 100% at home.  STUPID!!!!  Something smells like dead fish.....letting millions of unvaccinated illegal immigrants in the country and we are mandated plus we now have to wear a face diaper to go outside.
> 
> W T F is going on here........


They let all of the illegals in unvetted for virus (the new Delta Strain) to allow it to spread throughout the US to impose more fear to the American Sheeple. Those in charge MUST answer for their wrong doings,


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They let all of the illegals in unvetted for virus (the new Delta Strain) to allow it to spread throughout the US to impose more fear to the American Sheeple. Those in charge MUST answer for their wrong doings,


What do you suggest we do Roster.  You lead...I will follow.  Spot on Hopper.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Feeling fine my friend. Cant see out of that third eye growing on my forehead but im working on it.


Now I have too LOL
Fast one not that good


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> What do you suggest we do Roster.  You lead...I will follow.  Spot on Hopper.


We would get locked up on the spot, I would not doubt that some snot nosed kid working for homeland has not be watching us here.
They have the ability to do anything, most people do not know what they are now capable of doing.
I try to watch everything I post, and Im a Joker remember .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

I heard they have a special Troops (blck ops) living beneath the Whitehouse and on call all hrs in tours, in case of another insurrection. They even have flame throwers for crowd dispersal.
Those are not bird watching towers .


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 23, 2021)

pute said:


> Witchking, good to see you.  Been awhile.
> 
> We are about to go back under a mask mandate here.  Nobody in my family has gotten jabbed.  We are fighting against this the best we can.  My daughter works for the state and has to get tested twice a week even though she works 100% at home.  STUPID!!!!  Something smells like dead fish.....letting millions of unvaccinated illegal immigrants in the country and we are mandated plus we now have to wear a face diaper to go outside.
> 
> W T F is going on here........








something is happening here
what it is ain’t exactly clear



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> something is happening here
> what it is ain’t exactly clear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Witchking (Nov 26, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know how you got it or from whom?
> 
> how long did your symptoms last the first time and the second time?



First time...if it was indeed Covid, because there was no testing at the time, the symptoms lasted about 7 or 8 days, the first time was pretty bad. It took me out of action completely for a straight week. High fever, cough, bad sinus congestion, Chills and weakness. The same thing also sped through my office, in the end 5 other people went down all of us had same symptoms. I hadn't been that sick in quite a while. I think one of our truck drivers at work originally brought it to work. In fact he ended up calling in sick and being out of work , and he had not called in sick in 5 years, so I know he was suffering bad. 
The second time one of our Forklift drivers tested positive and had to start quarantining. Right around the same time we were finding out about his test I was having symptoms of getting sick, but I assumed it was a bad cold. However the symptom there was no getting around was a total lack of smell and taste, I can't describe how odd it was to just not be able to smell or taste ANYTHING. My symptoms were very mild but some were weird. I did get the "Mindfog" 
people talk about, Somedays I couldn't even remember my own address. Also I red about this but didn't believe it untill I experienced it..Loud music made me feel worse. I am a big fan of heavy metal and I like my shit LOUD. However for 2 weeks I listened to podcasts because I felt worse when trying to listen to music. It is a weird virus. The Chinese sure did a good job on this one. Symptoms the second time took 2 weeks to start feeling better.


----------



## Witchking (Nov 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They let all of the illegals in unvetted for virus (the new Delta Strain) to allow it to spread throughout the US to impose more fear to the American Sheeple. Those in charge MUST answer for their wrong doings,


Couldn't agree more. The corporate Globalist fascists trying to squash the American people keep moving the goal post to keep us in fear because a population afraid is a population easy to mold and control. They are using the Legacy media along with Social media to push their narrative to keep us divided. I swear, if people would just turn that fuckin TV off and get the hell off twitter and facebook, all of this crazy ** would stop, but they are now so addicted to technology I have a bad feeling that is dang near impossible at this point.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2021)

Yep. I totally agree Witchking.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I totally agree.


You Good Bro?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeah why?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah why?


Was just hoping the Jab just not cause any side effects 
That's all ,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2021)

No side effects as of yet. All I had was a sore arm.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Glad to hear,


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2021)

Everybody I know that took the Moderna got sick as hell. Glad I got the J&J.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Everybody I know that took the Moderna got sick as ****. Glad I got the J&J.


My sister in her 60's said the same thing , all her friends with other shots suffering additional side effects. 
Rock on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

I still think that the Virus and all the mutated versions runs its course will disappear like SARs did yrs ago, problem is that "they " are letting in anyone unvetted from different parts from all over the world were multiple mutant strains have already developed , hence the continuance of the Virus. Christmas Present to the US via China.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 26, 2021)

During the turkey day feast, my SIL was asking my grand nephew if he'd been vaxed yet. He told her no. She asked if he was going to get vaxed, and he said he didn't know She told him she thought he should. I told the kid to buy a Detroit Lions jersey. He kinda looked at me funny, so I told him if he wore it, he'd never catch anything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> During the turkey day feast, my SIL was asking my grand nephew if he'd been vaxed yet. He told her no. She asked if he was going to get vaxed, and he said he didn't know She told him she thought he should. I told the kid to buy a Detroit Lions jersey. He kinda looked at me funny, so I told him if he wore it, he'd never catch anything.


Might have to explain that one to Walt LOL


----------



## Witchking (Nov 27, 2021)

So now they are talking about a Moroccan variant. What have you guys heard about this one? 
They're moving the goal post again. Don't believe a word of it.

This is getting ridiculous. Between the Chi-comm Psy-op and the race war our own media want us to participate in, it's no wonder people are going insane. Mass derangement.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Nov 30, 2021)

Another day of being a proud Non Vaxer.....take that needle and stick it up your arize.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 30, 2021)

Not a nonvaxer, a pure blood!


----------



## Witchking (Nov 30, 2021)

I wonder why they skipped a few letters and went right to Omicron? Oh..thats right..
NU = Too much like "NEW" best not use that.
Xi= Well, i assume you know why the didn't use that!


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)

.



.


----------



## Witchking (Nov 30, 2021)

Witchking said:


> I wonder why they skipped a few letters and went right to Omicron? Oh..thats right..
> NU = Too much like "NEW" best not use that.
> Xi= Well, i assume you know why the didn't use that!
> Allthis is verifiable. The W.H.O actually said that.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 1, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Always liked that song.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2021)

Italian man tries to dodge Covid vaccine wearing fake arm
					

Anti-vaxxer is facing charges of fraud after turning up for jab with silicone arm in Biella




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## boo (Dec 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Always liked that song.


me too...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 3, 2021)

Covid nearly killed one of my daughters, she has comorbidities.  Everyone in my household has gotten Covid except me.  I'm to fukking mean to get Covid.  My family is vaccinated, I am not.  Keep your laws off of my body is my golden rule. I respect yours, all I ask in return is that mine are respected as well.


----------



## pute (Dec 3, 2021)

Everybody has their own wants, needs and desires.  This is a free country and we should ALL respect what they feel is best for them.  My immediate family doesn't trust the gov't and we smell fish.  Non Vaxer's here.  But, take the shot if it makes you feel good about it.  No complaints here.  God Bless the USA.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 3, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> This is not targeted at you personally....It's for the whole herd of sheep which is controlled by the 1%.
> 
> Don't forget the Booster Shot, and the Micro Chip implant to follow suit next. Think I'm kidding? They got you all to take the Vaxxine. That was there plan. They won. Now get on your knees for the rest of your life,. Because You lost and in turn sold out your children and grand children. I'm not joking, I'm very serious. They used this as stepping stone or building block to see where they can go next with the herd. Sky's the limit now. Next they will come to take your guns, and your constitutional rights. The government and the lame stream news media are not your friends, because they are owned by the 1%, which in turn own the game.




I have a critical mind and I use critical thinking but Bro, I'm glad I don't live in your world.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 3, 2021)

AngryPossum said:


> Yes In what I  have read, it's worse. Supposedly it slowly destroys your white blood cell count, thus causing internal organs to stop functioning.


yep, you read it.....must be true......lmmfao


----------



## Witchking (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> *THIS WAS HIS ENTIRE QUOTE: A sobering reminder. It has been almost 62 years since Russia’s Khrushchev delivered this.
> Do you remember: September 29, 1959?
> THIS WAS HIS ENTIRE QUOTE:
> "Your children's children will live under communism, You Americans are so gullible. No, you won't accept communism outright; but we will keep feeding you small doses of socialism until you will finally wake up and find you already have Communism. We will not have to fight you; We will so weaken your economy, until you will fall like overripe fruit into our hands." "The democracy will cease to exist when you take away from those who are willing to work and give to those who would not."
> ...


Bingo.
America is experiencing death from a thousand cuts right now.
It is all happening. We have been lied to our whole lives. Hate to say it folks. We have open communist in our legislative branch right now. They call  it "Socialism" as not to scare people but it's communism plain and simple.

Every story highlighted and squashed by the legacy media is to push this agenda forward. No other explanation makes any sense unless you believe we have been infiltrated by demons. Which they always do say the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was to get the world to believe he didn't exist. Take that as you will.

Joe B.iden didn't draw any attention to himself during his campaign. Ever wonder why? Ever wonder why he stayed in his basement the whole time? Because he knew he wasn't going to be the one running things. What could he say?
Look how awful his presidency has gone so far. Does this look even remotly like any president we've ever had in history? Some will say Jimmy Carter, but even Carter KINDA loved America, and I do not think would have allowed what's happening ..to happen. No, I think Joe is unique. He is Unique because the people who attached his puppet strings are tired of waiting, tired of incremental change. T.rump turned the lights on and exposed whats been slowly going on to this country and so now B.iden's handlers know their time is limited and they are pushing all their chips forward and they are going for broke.

We can no longer look to our politicians to fix this. Either we the people will rise and unite or we will fall. Plain and simple. America needs a reset , but not the reset these people want.

To quote a new saying: The difference between a conspiracy theory and the TRUTH is about 6 months. watch and see if this is not true.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

glad I don't live in your world.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

I am beginning to smell politics.  There is a way of saying things without saying it if you know what I mean.  Please keep that in mind in this thread.  I like the thread but it has a tendency to cause us to cross the line.

Zeke, what world do you live in....you mentioned that twice now.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

pute said:


> I am beginning to smell politics.  There is a way of saying things without saying it if you know what I mean.  Please keep that in mind in this thread.  I like the thread but it has a tendency to cause us to cross the line.
> 
> Zeke, what world do you live in....you mentioned that twice now.


The one doesn't think the man is out to get me.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Zeke said:


> The one doesn't think the man is out to get me.


Ok


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

A little paranoia in today's world isn't a bad idea.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Personally, and from what I see, I am not paranoid of this virus and people who have had the shots are just as contagious and can catch it just as easy as a non vaxer.  So.....why get it and put an unknown antibody inside you.... pretty easy decision for me.  The real shame is those who don't want it but are mandated to be a sheep.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 5, 2021)

Sorry if my rants are getting too political. I'll tone it down a little. 

Zeke-
You should be glad you don't have to live in my world, cuz I'm living in it for you.
 If you had told me 2 years ago that I was going to be this interested in politics, I would have said you were crazy. Don't get me wrong, I was always the guy who never believed in conspiracy theories and always kinda believed  while government wasn't your "Friend" they weren't actively seeking to take complete control of every aspect of this nation. Now I'm not so sure. I have seen too many things to believe this is some natural cycle were in. 
You can remain blind to politics, but politics will not remain blind to you.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks WK.  Appreciate ya.  This place would be loaded with trolls and trouble.  I like it nice and peaceful.  We are all friends and that sure makes my job much more livable.  Probably not many sites out there that are this close.


----------



## boo (Dec 5, 2021)

we can thanks barry for getting the ball rolling...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

WitchKing I understand where you are coming from. I'm not vacc'd, I don't trust big pharma, I don't trust the gman, I don't trust conspiracies.  I know that everyone leaves out those things that don't fit their point.  I use critical thinking and try to look at every aspect of the issue, everyone has an hidden agenda, a hidden motivation. That being said I do not think there is a panel of 5 or 6 dudes sitting around since who knows when trying to direct and manipulate every aspect of life.  oooh and I am into politics. but I will also try to steer away from being political.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 5, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Going to bed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2021)

Zeke said:


> WitchKing I understand where you are coming from. I'm not vacc'd, I don't trust big pharma, I don't trust the gman, I don't trust conspiracies.  I know that everyone leaves out those things that don't fit their point.  I use critical thinking and try to look at every aspect of the issue, everyone has an hidden agenda, a hidden motivation. That being said I do not think there is a panel of 5 or 6 dudes sitting around since who knows when trying to direct and manipulate every aspect of life.  oooh and I am into politics. but I will also try to steer away from being political.


A conspiracy is only a conspiracy until it becomes fact or fiction. It can be either. So let's not get to ahead of ourselves either way. 
But let's not dog someone who might have different ideas then you. You could be as wrong as you think he is. And thats a fking fact. We are all brothers so let's not forget that on this forum.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 6, 2021)

was I offensive or in some way condescending? I voiced my opinion as did he.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

boo said:


> we can thanks barry for getting the ball rolling...


I always enjoyed Chuck Barry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Basically we thrive for NO DRAMA here.
Only Great Weed Growing and some Good Times 
To cheer the Old Guys Up.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Morning....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

One solution is to go in private if I  needed to talk voice my opinions about world politics with another member, that's what I have done in the past when needed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

pute said:


> Morning....


Hey Putes


----------



## Patwi (Dec 6, 2021)

.

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> all quiet on the southern front .. neighbors and border ..
> 
> No politics from me ever, .. just soft words and a big stick
> 
> .


I would hit em hard with a First Strike while there is still time.




A few well placed EMP's over the correct Geographic area would solve the problem. The next war will be fought with sticks and stones.
But this is you and your neighbors not Politics of course.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2021)

Zeke said:


> was I offensive or in some way condescending? I voiced my opinion as did he.


Slightly, but its done and all is forgotten. We are all brothers here, not to mention fking potheads so these things happen sometimes. We all do it. Glad to see you were paying attention. Now lets get high and move on my friend. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One solution is to go in private if I  needed to talk voice my opinions about world politics with another member, that's what I have done in the past when needed.


Thats what many here do. Thats way the politics stay in PMs not the open forum. But being fking stoners it still happens from time to time. Thats what the Mods are here for. We cleaned this place up and now its running smoothly. Well as smoothly as it can with all you mean old bastards.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2021)

patwi said:


> all quiet on the southern front .. neighbors and border ..
> 
> No politics from me ever, .. just soft words and a big stick
> 
> .



yep , same over here , soft words and a big d


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what many here do. That way the politics stay in PMs not the open forum. But being fking stoners it still happens from time to time. Thats what the Mods are here for. We cleaned this place up and now its running smoothly. Well as smoothly as it can with all you mean old bastards.



smooth eh

me and roster can fix that baby!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2021)

Fking trouble makers. Roster needs to give you a spanking or vise versa.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Two heads are better than One


----------



## Patwi (Dec 6, 2021)

.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 6, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Everybody I know that took the Moderna got sick as ****. Glad I got the J&J.


I didn't. I was tired the next day. Very tired.

Bubba


----------



## Witchking (Dec 6, 2021)

Zeke said:


> WitchKing I understand where you are coming from. I'm not vacc'd, I don't trust big pharma, I don't trust the gman, I don't trust conspiracies.  I know that everyone leaves out those things that don't fit their point.  I use critical thinking and try to look at every aspect of the issue, everyone has an hidden agenda, a hidden motivation. That being said I do not think there is a panel of 5 or 6 dudes sitting around since who knows when trying to direct and manipulate every aspect of life.  oooh and I am into politics. but I will also try to steer away from being political.


Totally Zeke.. I get ya man. 
I know I get pretty fired up sometimes about this stuff. Don't mind me, lol

I have done alot research on this stuff. I hate that I have to do it, but I do. 
Ya know, I do not know if this some type of conspiracy we are living through or not, no one can say for sure, certainly not me, BUT..I have never felt the vibes in this nation that I feel now. Something is drastically wrong whether that's a direct result of someone's plan or just the decline of western civilization. Whatever it is, I have to do whatever I can to help steer us back on course, and not from any political view certainly, but from the view of being an American. If I sat on the sidelines while all this ** happened, I would never forgive myself, so I guess maybe some of this is driven by ME.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 6, 2021)

Witchking said:


> Totally Zeke.. I get ya man.
> I know I get pretty fired up sometimes about this stuff. Don't mind me, lol
> 
> I have done alot research on this stuff. I hate that I have to do it, but I do.
> Ya know, I do not know if this some type of conspiracy we are living through or not, no one can say for sure, certainly not me, BUT..I have never felt the vibes in this nation that I feel now. Something is drastically wrong whether that's a direct result of someone's plan or just the decline of western civilization. Whatever it is, I have to do whatever I can to help steer us back on course, and not from any political view certainly, but from the view of being an American. If I sat on the sidelines while all this ** happened, I would never forgive myself, so I guess maybe some of this is driven by ME.



Thanks and back at you Witchking. I understand and feel your plight, been there myself and on some subjects, I suppose I still am.  Nothing wrong with passion, in fact, without it, we grow stagnate.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks everyone, this is a friendly place and your help and clear minds helps.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2021)

what scares me besides my lack of trust with uour government is that the big pharma was given full immunity and they refuse to reveal what is in the drug...the negative reactions alone speak volumes...


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2021)

Why....tell me why I this unknown vaccine doesn't stop you from getting or spreading the virus and the gov't is so demanding on getting it.  $$$ hmmmm..... or something else...genocide maybe....seems strange.  The vaccine and booster don't offer any more protection than not getting it.  I am protected....a symptomatic.  Take your shot and shove it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 7, 2021)

^^^ Yup. This ain't my first pandemic/scamdemic.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 8, 2021)

Bill Gates is the biggest financial doner to the WHO and
he is heavily invested in the pharmaceutical companies.
He for one is making a fortune off this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Why....tell me why I this unknown vaccine doesn't stop you from getting or spreading the virus and the gov't is so demanding on getting it.  $$$ hmmmm..... or something else...genocide maybe....seems strange.  The vaccine and booster don't offer any more protection than not getting it.  I am protected....a symptomatic.  Take your shot and shove it.


Could all be placebos and Someone in Gov. is in cahoots with The 3 Big Pharma comps. Man Fortunes were made that day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Might as well be Saline because it hasnt stopped shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Fkers. A day late and a dollar short for a lot of us Federal Contractors.

U.S. judge blocks last remaining political name admin COVID-19 vaccine rule (msn.com)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fkers. A day late and a dollar short for a lot of us Federal Contractors.
> 
> U.S. judge blocks last remaining political name admin COVID-19suits vaccine rule (msn.com)


Class Action Get on it


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a question. Don't really need an answer, just something to consider.  We talk about respecting one's decision to not take the vaccine but then in the next breath we use derogatory terms to describe someone that chose to take the vaccine, for reasons of their own, whatever they may be.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Not sure who or what terms you're talking about. It bothers me not if someone does or doesn't get the vax. When someone tells me I HAVE to get vaxed, THEN I have a problem.
It's not just the Wuhan flu. I don't get any flu vaccinations. Never have. My wife does every year. We get sick pretty much the same, so why bother?
Note; The wife gets a flu shot every year. She did a hard pass on the 'rona shot. Her choice.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

Well Zeke, if you go back to the beginning of the thread you will see that it was the other way around.  And Hippie makes a good point.  I was called a murderer for not getting the vaccine.  As it turns out people who get the shot are just as likely to get sick as a non vaxer.  Weather you get the shot or not is your business.....it works both ways.

I am doing exactly what our President told me to do.....before JBiden was president he said he definitely under no circumstances would get the shot.  Why has he changed his mind ...... same vaccine....and people are still getting the crap.  Take the shot and the booster but wear your mask, stay 6 ft away  and do exactly as we say.....fk you!

And yet the southern border is wide open and over a million illegals are now in the country.  Non vaxers, murders and drug pushers.  Something is wrong and I WON'T BE A PART OF THE B S.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

pute said:


> Well Zeke, if you go back to the beginning of the thread you will see that it was the other way around.  And Hippie makes a good point.  I was called a murderer for not getting the vaccine.  As it turns out people who get the shot are just as likely to get sick as a non vaxer.  Weather you get the shot or not is your business.....it works both ways.
> 
> I am doing exactly what our President told me to do.....before JBiden was president he said he definitely under no circumstances would get the shot.  Why has he changed his mind ...... same vaccine....and people are still getting the crap.  Take the shot and the booster but wear your mask, stay 6 ft away  and do exactly as we say.....fk you!
> 
> And yet the southern border is wide open and over a million illegals are now in the country.  Non vaxers, murders and drug pushers.  Something is wrong and I WON'T BE A PART OF THE B S.


Well Said, they need to stay out of others business and their wishes.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

One last point.  People who are naturally immune and people who have had the crap and are now immune....why do we have to take it.....these are not proven drugs and your pecker might fall off in a year or so.  Before I EVER take something new I always ask my doc about the side effects.....then I decide if I want it or not.   NOBODY KNOWS ABOUT THE LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS OF THESE VACCINES.  

I WILL PASS.  AND THE ONLY MURDERERS ON THE STREET ARE THE CATCH AND RELEASE MURDERS ON THE STREET TODAY.  BEEN TO PORTLAND OR CHICAGO LATELY....


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't dispute any of that, recall that I am not vacced, but it doesn't address my point.  Those are just political reasons for not taking the vaccine.  And did those that described you as a "murderer" believe that you have a right to your own body?  This is the true debate IMO, are you autonomous or are you a ward of the State? Not are you a vaccer or anti vaccer.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

Political reasons are only half the reason I haven't gotten jabbed.  I think if you read my post again I have personal reasons as well.  Unproven, side effects and I have had the crap.  Nothing political there.  

But in all honesty we are being IMPLORED to take this by a bunch of babbling idiots.  Trying to leave politics out of this so I will stop there. 

Also read on Epoch News that there is a serous side effect from the J and J vaccine that was just discovered.  And one last thought....genocide...the world is over populated.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Zeke said:


> I don't dispute any of that, recall that I am not vacced, but it doesn't address my point.  Those are just political reasons for not taking the vaccine.  And did those that described you as a "murderer" believe that you have a right to your own body?  This is the true debate IMO, are you autonomous or are you a ward of the State? Not are you a vaccer or anti vaccer.


1st off to think that the only God Damn reason someone doesnt want the fking shot is political is within itself bullshit. I am an Independent. Could give two shits about which side your on. Take the mother fker or dont. But dont tell ppl that they are wrong for wanting the shit or not wanting to get it. The only thing Political about it is that an ******* in the white house Mandated it. Plain and simple. Nobody should be forced to get the fking shot. For example. I have a contractor that everyone one of his ppl got the shots and everyone of them are now home sick with the shit and they cant start a job i needed them back on. OH and one of them is now on Life Support. *** goods did the shot do him.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Zeke said:


> I have a question. Don't really need an answer, just something to consider.  We talk about respecting one's decision to not take the vaccine but then in the next breath we use derogatory terms to describe someone that chose to take the vaccine, for reasons of their own, whatever they may be.


I got the shot and I still give ppl shit and hope they don't get their panties in a wad. Well actually I don't much care but I try to be understanding.
And the only reason i got the J&J is because i am a federal contractor and the mother fker we spoke about above mandated it. NOW it has been blocked. Too late for me. ALSO, me and my Wife have both had the shit. Its a fking Virus. Shit happens and ppl die every damn day but the Media doesnt cover those deaths.
Zeke. Are you stirring the pot to cook somebody's chicken? Have fun brother because we will.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 8, 2021)

Nope, I aint into chicken.  Just observations.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

Come on Zeke roll with the punches.  Look around the site.....we don't talk politics but we all feel the same.  Some have gotten the shot and some haven't because of personal reasons but we all feel the same about what is going on.  

You seem like a good guy and I hope you like the place and the people here but I recommend you drop it.  Observations you say....well you have gotten a good look by now. 

We are a group of stoners and American Patriots and you will never change that. Cheers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

Now to start off I do not mean anyone here or this discussion.
But I have to ask, over the yrs and they have been many,
why are there always the ones that join Pot forums to debate with the other members, I always say I am here to grow weed and have a Good Time with new friends.
It seems that many people either wanted or should have joined the Debate club in school.
And


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 8, 2021)

Your post is awesome .  Love everything you said.

And Hopper & Pute are fine gentlemen.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

He is yours Hopper....I tried to bring him around. Never mind I got this one.  Valium time. Enjoy.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

Zeke things are gonna seem a bit slow for 3 days.  Maybe then you can be a productive member. That will be your Last chance.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

You have to crush a few Grapes to make the whine


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

His name says it all. And he really likes Roster. 
Told ya not to push your luck my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 8, 2021)

We don't need any Blood Pools , someone might slip


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2021)

Must be Keefs twin.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Must be Keefs twin.


I wouldn't slam a door that hard!


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 8, 2021)

.


.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pullet's boyfriend's buddy, 39, keeled over dead with a heart attack a couple of days ago. Healthy, active, no history of heart problems in his family. Triple vaxed.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2021)

good night


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Zeke where are you. Anymore smart ass questions?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

That Schlong Fauci is now saying we may all need 4 shots
Fook Off


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Ill take 5 shots but it will be Gin and Tonic.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2021)

If you watched Tucker Carlson last night they were trying to come up with the vaccine for this well before it all came out. So, they knew this was coming long before the public did. Why in the world would they mess with a vaccine that became a world issue and has killed over  millions of people. Fauci is dirty and I hope he ends up in prison. Get him Rand Paul.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That Schlong Fauci is now saying we may all need 4 shots
> Fook Off


Already doing 4 in the UK.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

pute said:


> If you watched Tucker Carlson last night they were trying to come up with the vaccine for this well before it all came out. So, they knew this was coming long before the public did. Why in the world would they mess with a vaccine that became a world issue and has killed over  millions of people. Fauci is dirty and I hope he ends up in prison. Get him Rand Paul.


He did the exact same thing with the HIV Aids Virus
He helped developed the HIV virus so he could find the cure and be somebody, He has Loads of Blood on his hands


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Wish that little fker would catch his own man-made virus and meet his maker.


Glad this isn't FB. I've been banned 4 times for 30 days for saying shit like that. Matter fact i am banned right now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

I have a shed to clean Later


----------



## Patwi (Dec 9, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2021)

I'll tell the wife to start packing.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2021)

Shot Yoop a call today. Glad I did. He got to feeling tired and weird when he was packing up from hunting. Went to a hospital up in the UP. They arranged a meat wagon ride from the UP to Ann Arbor. He's got COVID. Triple vaxed, and got it. Of course, they told him he'd been dead if he hadn't had the vax. Yeah, right. Triple vaxed and still in the hospital.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2021)

Fking Vaccine is a bunch of shit.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> if you havn't used it in a year, throw it away


The Shed ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Shot Yoop a call today. Glad I did. He got to feeling tired and weird when he was packing up from hunting. Went to a hospital up in the UP. They arranged a meat wagon ride from the UP to Ann Arbor. He's got COVID. Triple vaxed, and got it. Of course, they told him he'd been dead if he hadn't had the vax. Yeah, right. Triple vaxed and still in the hospital.


If you talk to him let him know we are all thinking of him and he better come back when he feels better.


----------



## pute (Dec 10, 2021)

I hope Yoop is ok.  Tripple vaxed and got the crud.  Who in the farg is the gov't trying to kid.  JBiden is the worlds largest and probably the most profitable drug dealer in the world.  Makes El Chapo look like a beginner.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you talk to him let him know we are all thinking of him and he better come back when he feels better.


Already took the liberty. Figured you guys wouldn't mind/would appreciate it. Yoop's a kind soul and a fun guy to party with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Already took the liberty. Figured you guys wouldn't mind/would appreciate it. Yoop's a kind soul and a fun guy to party with.


I found the cure for what ails the Yooper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Any word on Yoops @Hippie420 
Do you know how they have or are treating him?
Thks Hip


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Any word on Yoops @Hippie420
> Do you know how they have or are treating him?
> Thks Hip


Nope. Haven't talked to him since yesterday. He sounded tired so I didn't want to keep him long. I'll give him a couple more days and hit him up again. Don't want to be a pest when he's sick.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Nope. Haven't talked to him since yesterday. He sounded tired so I didn't want to keep him long. I'll give him a couple more days and hit him up again. Don't want to be a pest when he's sick.


OK is he in Hospital or did them treat him and sent him home
Hopefully the latter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2021)

Nope. He's still a guest of Ann Arbor.


----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2021)

y'all do know joe and his cronies are partners with the major drug companies and they've given them full amnesty for any damage the jab does...I've given all the fuckks I have to give...I'm done with this stupidity


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 11, 2021)

You can't sue the manufactures, and you can't sue Joe for mandating the crap, but you CAN sue the fatal he ll out of any private businesses that force you to choose between a jab or a job.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 11, 2021)

.
.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 11, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Dec 11, 2021)

The more I am commanded to follow the rest if the sheep the more I am compelled to be a nonconformist.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2021)

patwi said:


> no, inside the shed, like mother in laws , hoes, spades, soggy crackers, termites .. etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got shed almost finished hooray


----------



## pute (Dec 13, 2021)

Hmmm.....OK. This site is unlike most.   You might want to edit your last post.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 13, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

*Your now in the slow lane SAM*.
I should have fking knew it. Already with the Liberal Political shit. Sam maybe this is not the place for you. Take that I hate DT bullshit somewhere else. Anyone that thinks this administration is better then the last has their head up their ass. I am an independent and could give two shits about the left or the right but I hate ignorance pushed by hate.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Your Welcome. I fixed your post. Your a Staff member so i thought i would help you out and keep it in the PMs.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

Went to bed and woke up to this.....just another day in paradise.  I WILL NEVER TAKE THE VACCINE...JUST BECAUSE THE DEMAND IT.  FARG FAUCI!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Here is the deal. If a thread pushes your buttons stay the fk off of it and do what you best on the thread that you like. That way its not a problem. I dont care who the fk you voted for just keep it to yourself* or go to a PM with members who think like you*.

And ive had the fking vaccine. I took the J&J because im a Federal Contractor. Other wise i wouldnt have taken the stupid fking shot.


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2021)

I frankly like hanging with like minded people.  Being around people who think the way I do on marijuana and how our country is run is my kind of place.  There is plenty of other places to hang for those who hate our country.....NOT HERE.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Agreed for damn sure. I love my Country and hate mother fkers that talk shit about my great Country. What pisses me off is some ppl vote based on the legalization of weed. That is a stupidest reason to vote for someone i have ever heard. Screw the Country and our soldiers and police but let's make sure we have weed legal where the damn government has even more control..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Agreed for damn sure. I love my Country and hate mother fkers that talk shit about my great Country. What pisses me off is some ppl vote based on the legalization of weed. That is a stupidest reason to vote for someone i have ever heard. Screw the Country and our soldiers and police but let's make sure we have weed legal where the damn government has even more control..


I agree


----------



## TheVoice (Dec 15, 2021)

When I joined to serve this country, they injected both sides. For 9 years+ reserve time, I’ve gobbled down MRE’s stored in a bunker for God knows how long. Am I sheep for taking one more injection, considering i was mandated by the  state to get injections under my skin to check for TB for 25 yrs. So i ask anyone in this room… at this point…. If they want to kill you, haven’t they already had plenty of “shots” at the title.
EVERY SERVING MILITARY PERSONEL HAS TAKEN VACCINES TO KEEP US ALL SAFE…. From germs foreign and domestic.

you figure out what you you should do to keep others safe. If you object, get tested, wash your nasty hands (ever been to an arena bathroom?) stop coughing on ppl to prove a point, and keep your SPIT and BAD BREATH to yourself…. That’s common sense. Not politics. Some ppl think it’s their right to be NASTY.
Jmho


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Voice I take it that you've had all of your shots including your boosters. That's good now make damn sure you wear your mask and keep the f*** 6 ft away from me. Be a good boy. Make sure you get the next booster when it comes out and the one after and the one after and the one after make sure you're a good boy. We don't want you to be nasty


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Yep. Had the same shots in the Military *but i Volunteered to join the Army* so i took whatever i had to. There is a big difference in Volunteering and being Mandated as a civilian by a moron in the Government.
I am a Federal Contractor by choice, so I had to take the fking Vaccine because of the Mandate. What pisses me off is i have already had the Covid and have the Antibodies. Going in the Military is a Choice,, Mandates are not giving you a choice. Again thats a big difference. I took the shot to keep my job, other wise i would have told them to shove it up their ass. And why the fk is ppl who have had the vaccine worried about ppl who didnt. Either the fking vaccine works or it doesnt. WHICH THE FK IS IT.
How many more shots do you fking need? OH yeah,,,make sure you wear two masks after you get the shot.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

What I would really like to know....why the fk does Voice and others care....you took your hemlock....so leave us alone....Hopper you are now officially NASTY.....ME TO. I think I will go take a nasty dump.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

I know right. 
I took the J&J because i only had to get one shot. What sucks is that fking Federal Mandate has now been blocked Nation Wide. Sucks for me because i already took the damn shot. Fking assholes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Im already starting to change. See what that damn shot is doing to me.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Wow, Now you can use the woman's bathroom.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Im already starting to change. See what that damn shot is doing to me.
> View attachment 284104


I have seen the change for sure




Oh look I see her Pussyy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Roster you are pretty good with that Program. What are you using? Photo Shop?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

I got into a mild argument with my SIL two days ago. My brother and her were talking about the jab, and I mentioned all the heart attacks and other problems that have been associated with it. Her reply was, "That's still no excuse for you not to be vaccinated." My reply? "Last time I looked, this was still the United States of America, and I NEED no excuse not to be vaccinated. The mere fact that I choose not to is sufficient." 
You want to get jabbed? Get jabbed. Want to wear a mask? Wear a mask. Don't tell me that I have to just to keep you happy.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

And I see a ***** too LOL
Under the chair


WeedHopper said:


> Roster you are pretty good with that Program. What are you using? Photo Shop?


Just Paint 3D can loaded on laptop
If you play around you can do a few things Thks
I had Adobe PS yrs ago so I know a little about shopping.
I could do Marvelous things with that software,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I got into a mild argument with my SIL two days ago. My brother and her were talking about the jab, and I mentioned all the heart attacks and other problems that have been associated with it. Her reply was, "That's still no excuse for you not to be vaccinated." My reply? "Last time I looked, this was still the United States of America, and I NEED no excuse not to be vaccinated. The mere fact that I choose not to is sufficient."
> You want to get jabbed? Get jabbed. Want to wear a mask? Wear a mask. Don't tell me that I have to just to keep you happy.


Funny you mention this
My Niece's Husband just had a mild heart attack and now is in hospital recovering  from 2 mech/valves replacement , He came off vent but had to be put back on , maybe later today he can come off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

He had both jabs


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

Big Brother tells me that it's just Modella that causes the heart attacks. I reminded him of the fact that Pfizer had the biggest lawsuit payout in the history of this country. Nope. No thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Yep even had two different doctors tell me to only take the J&J. I wonder why?


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Sorry you had to take it in the first place.  Every judge that has ruled on these mandates has said it was UNCONSTITUTIONAL!!!   Someone should pay for making you take it.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

Any politician that'll look you in the face and say that it's probably not legal but he's going to do it anyway is a piss-poor representative of my country.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Bastards. Talking about Government overreach. Jesus


----------



## TheVoice (Dec 15, 2021)

pute said:


> Voice I take it that you've had all of your shots including your boosters. That's good now make damn sure you wear your mask and keep the f*** 6 ft away from me. Be a good boy. Make sure you get the next booster when it comes out and the one after and the one after and the one after make sure you're a good boy. We don't want you to be nasty


You’re sure comfortable slinging that “boy” thing; I’m a grown ass man that served so you can call me names other than my own…but beside that, when you volunteer for the Military, your MANDATES begin, not end. There’s no difference between volunteering to give away your rights and them being taken by force… with the end result being you “comply”. I don’t particularly care that you want me to “stay away from you” but my sacrifices were so you can talk shit freely to those that defend your right to do so. You’re welcome.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

My Service has ended. They have no rights to Mandate shit to me anymore. The fact that they do it anyway doesn't mean it's Constitutional nor right. Hence the fact his fking Mandates have been blocked by the court's Nation Wide.
Whats with the Boy thing problem? Are you black? If so im sure Pute wasnt saying it that way. And there is a BIG God Damn difference in Volunteering and being forced. Thats what the Draft was all about,,being forced to do shit you didnt want too. There is no Draft for the damn Vaccine.
Call me boy, call me an *******, just dont call me in for another God Damn shot. 
By the way several of us here have served in the Military, that doesn't mean we jump thru our ass because some fking Politician said so.
As i said before. I Volunteered to take the job several yrs ago in the Federal Construction Field. I have to be badged and cleared to do so. I also had to take the damn shot, which i did. Had i not worked for the Government i wouldn't have taken the damn Vaccine because both me and my Wife have the Antibodies. Take the fking shot or dont. That should be an individual decision not one made by the ******* in the Whitehouse.


----------



## TheVoice (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Service has ended. They have no rights to Mandate shit to me anymore. The fact that they do it anyway doesn't mean it's Constitutional nor right. Hence the fact his fking Mandates have been blocked by the court's Nation Wide.
> Whats with the Boy thing problem? Are you black? If so im sure Pute wasnt saying it that way.
> Call me boy, call me an *******, just dont call me in for another God Damn shot.


Yes I am… and that term has been used to terrorize my ancestors… and before that goes down the path of “sensitivity” my great grandfather was one of the 4000+ blacks lynched… so it’s not a title i’ll accept esp after serving this country. My family had to relocate from Va bc my grandfather recognized the voice of one of the Klansmen, who in turn said “that Boy’s a liar… and if the lil n—- is not gone by sundown, they’d return to hang him like his daddy.” So naw… you can’t call me that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Slow your roll with the race card bullshit my friend. Pute didnt know you were black. How the fk was he to know. And who gives a shit what color you are. And you have never fking been a slave nor have any of us ever owned a slave. Im am so sick of this race card shit i could scream. I was born dirt fking poor and got treated like shit in school when i was younger. My GrandParents picked cotton in California. So fking what. Get the fk over it. You got a problem with such minor bullshit and want to start the raciest shit you might want to move on. We have no room for that kinda of crap here. I live in a predominantly black and Hispanic neighborhood My wife is Mexican. So your race card shit isnt going to fly with me my friend.
If your feelings get hurt that easy you are definitely in the wrong forum.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

So im guessing this Rooster is raciest. Please tell me your not part of the Woke crowd.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Boy, I had to look and see if I said that.....I sure did.  But, If you think I was referring to some a racist term used 100 years ago....I guess if the shoe fits.

I was in the military as well....I didn't volunteer they drafted me.  So, I was protecting your azz before you were a smile on your daddy's face.  

As I remember you were making racist insinuations before.  Little hint SON, nobody here talks racism here except you.  That makes you the racist of the hour.  

I just heard there is a new booster out.....better run and get it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> So im guessing this Rooster is raciest. Please tell me your not part of the Woke crowd.
> 
> View attachment 284130
> ng


Ya spelled my name wrong, am I am not a Racist thk U.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> Yes I am… and that term has been used to terrorize my ancestors… and before that goes down the path of “sensitivity” my great grandfather was one of the 4000+ blacks lynched… so it’s not a title i’ll accept esp after serving this country. My family had to relocate from Va bc my grandfather recognized the voice of one of the Klansmen, who in turn said “that Boy’s a liar… and if the lil n—- is not gone by sundown, they’d return to hang him like his daddy.” So naw… you can’t call me that.


Just so you know.  You are walking a fine line.  We are not racists.  I don't care what has happened in your past.  Don't drag that racist shitt in here.  
You are probably about to hit enter on you next post .....choose your words wisely.  If you want to have a civil discussion please carry on.  This is a friendly place and even though we have fun with each other we don't intentionally spread hate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

My neighbors love me and my Wife. Their kids grew up around my Mom and now thier kids grew up with my granddaughter and yes they are black. One of those kids my Mom use to make cakes for have now grown up and she comes over and smokes weed with my wife. None of them throw the Gad Damn race card around like it was a driver's license. What the hell does the word Boy have anything to do with our ass. I nor my ancestors hung any blacks. Total fking bullshit.
BLM and the KKK all the same bullshit, can kiss my white ass.

Just in case you need help with this. I dont see anything in the definition about a Black Man who picks cotton and was owned by white ppl.

boy
[boi]

NOUN

a male child or young man.
"a four-year-old boy" ·
[more]
synonyms:
male child · youngster · youth · lad · young man · young fellow ·
[more]
*used informally or lightheartedly to refer to a man*.
"the inspector was a local boy"
synonyms:
man · fellow · gentleman · lad · youth · individual · person · soul · wight · carl


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

ok


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)

TheVoice said:


> .


..


----------



## Patwi (Dec 15, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Thats why they call Doctoring a Practice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Your wish is my command PSam. Total complete bullshit. Later Gator.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Your wish is my command PSam. Total complete bullshit. Later Gator.


Hysterectomy, gonorrhea, AMF....gone like yesterday, gone like a freight train, gone like a soldier on the silver wall bang bang.


This thread has a way of separating the men from the boys.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> Growing up can take a lifetime
> .



Growing old sure didn't. Seemed to happen damn near overnight.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 15, 2021)

I know many Vaxinated people and Many non vaxed people. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the people I know who took the shot or shots. Heck my parents took the shots, I didn't really care. I only choose to not take it because I had Covid, it was not pleasant but it also never killed me. I believe more in my immune system and I simply don't understand why more people don't.
When I had covid I thought to myself
" I have had the Flu so badly before that I seriously thought I was gonna die. I mean I literally couldn't get out of bed for days I was so sick. If I could make it through that...I can make it through this." and I did. 
Make a vaccine that works and I will take it. A vaccine that does what a vaccine is meant to do. Don't lie to me, be truthful about it..many more people would probably take it, and they know that...so why are they lying??? 
What are they Hiding? Why are they still lying when I know know they know we really don't believe them???
All questions I need answers to before I would ever even THINK about taking this vaccine.


----------



## TheVoice (Dec 15, 2021)

pute said:


> What I would really like to know....why the fk does Voice and others care....you took your hemlock....so leave us alone....Hopper you are now officially NASTY.....ME TO. I think I will go take a nasty dump.


I didn’t call either of you anything, not my style. I also was just answering the op. I didn’t respond  to anything directly until i was called a boy. The facts are vaccines are not new, and we all make our own choices, do what’s best for you. That’s my “care”.


----------



## pute (Dec 15, 2021)

Stop it ....I like you if you like me.  But, if you dislike me for whatever reason then I become a mirror of you.  So your choice.  Stay and be a part of us, you are welcome. All you have to do is get the chip off your shoulder.  I don't  believe in the vaccine ..... You do.....at the end of the day...so what.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't care about the fking vaccine. Let's just keep race out of it. That Vaccine doesn't give two shits what color we are and neither do we.
We are not not racist,,, we are old ass potheads. Most everyone of us are also veterans that severed right along side of our brothers who come in many colors. So let's just leave it at that and move on.
Now back to the subject. **** the Government for mandating shit they had no business mandating. Im a civilian now and I have a right to say what goes in my body without being told I will lose my job or be treated like shit and fired by a bunch of sheep running a business.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Patwi. You must be high brother.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

I think he got all three shots and has gone mad.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Shot of dope. Slap that vein.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

His wife just sent a pic , he still has not come back down
Must have been to much Drain-o in the batch


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Bet he was drinking Whisky.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Bet he was drinking Whisky.


He was last spotted coming home from the Reservation  package store with more whiskey


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

^^^I will be right over to take that off your hands patwi






Mrs Pute on a good day.....don't go near on a bad one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^I will be right over to take that off your hands patwi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good for a gal her age!


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks pretty good for a gal her age!


I robbed the cradle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

pute said:


> I robbed the cradle


But come on she was less than a year old 
dam Pedo LOL


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 18, 2021)

View attachment 284389


----------



## Patwi (Dec 19, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2021)

Now I got a headache.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)

I aint got time for this


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

.


.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 20, 2021)

.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 20, 2021)

Ohhh..getting spicy around here. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hey! The vaccines work, the government is here to help, Epstein hung himself, and Oswald acted alone. Hope I cleared a few things up for ya.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 23, 2021)

oh oh...wrong Thread


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> oh oh...wrong Thread


Shhhh..... That bullet fragment shifted in his cabasa.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Witchking (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 24, 2021)

Federal Judge Issues Nationwide Injunction Against political name's Vax Mandate for Federal Contractors - Savage Takes 
@weedhead420


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

Yes sir. The fkers waited until after I got the J&J. Fking asshats.
Now I'm gonna have a third eye for nothing.
 👁

My pecker got bigger too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2021)

This thread has been a blast guys. Had some ups and downs but has made us all stronger and taught us to be more understanding of each others differences. We don't always have to agree to be brothers. That's what makes the world go around.
Merry Christmas to all my brother's and my Passion Family no matter what your political affiliation or religious beliefs. Have a great day ya mean old bastards. Oh and you too Shiloh and Misfit.  You girls keep us old bastards in line. Okay,,, maybe not but it's always worth a try.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes sir. The fkers waited until after I got the J&J. Fking asshats.
> Now I'm gonna have a third eye for nothing.
> 👁
> 
> My pecker got bigger too.


Thats what bubba said too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This thread has been a blast guys. Had some ups and downs but has made us all stronger and taught us to be more understanding of each others differences. We don't always have to agree to be brothers. That's what makes the world go around.
> Merry Christmas to all my brother's and my Passion Family no matter what your political affiliation or religious beliefs. Have a great day ya mean old bastards. Oh and you too Shiloh and Misfit.  You girls keep us old bastards in line. Okay,,, maybe not but it's always worth a try.


And Ness she is a sweetie   Amen,


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

Well I feel sorry someone this morning for all the people trying to travel and the airports are all shut down because of a virus. Not a good way to spend Christmas. Let's go Brandon.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

@WeedHopper  ARE YOU ON, PLEASE CHECK PMS QUES?


----------



## pute (Dec 25, 2021)

="ROSTERMAN, post: 1150038, member: 60661"]
@WeedHopper  ARE YOU ON, PLEASE CHECK PMS QUES?
[/QUOTE]
You can see who's online by going to the forums then scroll down to the bottom of the page. And it has a list of members who is currently online. And no he is not. Probably enjoying Christmas with his family.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)

pute said:


> ="ROSTERMAN, post: 1150038, member: 60661"]
> @WeedHopper  ARE YOU ON, PLEASE CHECK PMS QUES?


You can see who's online by going to the forums then scroll down to the bottom of the page. And it has a list of members who is currently online. And no he is not. Probably enjoying Christmas with his family.
[/QUOTE]
OK I wanted him to see it also so he knew I sent him a question
Its about my nieces husband Open Heart surgery , he been in for 2 weeks 
Long time I think. Thks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

.


----------



## boo (Dec 26, 2021)

God I just love Van's music...


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

So, I dabbled in being a DJ for a short while.  I did an oldies trivia show.  So the question is.  Gloria was made famous by Van Morrison.  But never made it to #1 on the top 40 list.  Who did  a remake and took it to the top of the chart.....NO Google.....One and Done group.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 26, 2021)

.


----------



## pute (Dec 26, 2021)

nope....come on you oldies freaks.  Probably about 66.  Oops Patwi....you win the prize.....


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

Who did " I'm your Venus"


----------



## Patwi (Dec 27, 2021)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2021)

My Dallas Cowboys gave Washington a Shot right up the ass. 56 to 14.  Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kevinn (Dec 27, 2021)

Only thing worse than a sore loser is a sore winner.  Just kidding.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2021)

Im basking while i can. its been a long time.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 27, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 27, 2021)

THREAD DRIFT!!

back on Topic




~clears throat~

has anyone else on here do the monoclonal antibody treatment?

I did and I am wondering about side effects


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

Interesting how does one go about receiving that.  However, I thought you had the crap.  You are immune.  Lucky Fk....positive I have had it as well.  By the way.....I HATE NEEDLES....they keep showing people getting the shot on tv....gives me a case of red azz


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> THREAD DRIFT!!
> 
> back on Topic
> 
> ...











						Monoclonal antibody or antiviral therapy
					

Given early, monoclonal antibody treatment can significantly reduce the chance of severe COVID-19 disease progression for those at high risk.




					www.uchealth.org


----------



## pute (Dec 27, 2021)

Hmmm, interesting.  Something to consider after early results come in from receiving the treatment.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 27, 2021)

Told you guys about the Pullet getting sick on Christmas day. She went to the doc's the next day, and they tested for covid (93% accurate), and took a swab to send out. Told her she'd just caught a "bug" and sent her home. They texted her a few minutes ago. Positive for covid. She felt like shit for two days, but she's coming out of it. I think she's worried about infecting the Old Hen and me. I'm not.


----------



## RadDad (Dec 27, 2021)

No thanks. But having the choice is what matters.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 27, 2021)

.


----------



## boo (Dec 27, 2021)

I heard earlier that joe has now changed the rules in regard to covid...seens 5 day isolation is all the now require...feckin 'eh...


----------



## Witchking (Dec 28, 2021)

What I think in hilarious...
Mr. President and his party and the media that kisses his butt are all reversing course on everything they swore up and down on when the orange guy was president because all the same shit that destroyed Orange guys presidency is now working against the current administration. Don't think for a one second this has anything to do with Covid getting better or having to do with an improving public health. They are trying to reverse the narrative becaus polls show the dems are gonna get killed in the mid terms next year. Their covid polices have been wildly unpopular with most average Americans. 
This is damage control..nothing more.


----------



## SusanneH (Dec 29, 2021)

Witchking said:


> What I think in hilarious...
> Mr. President and his party and the media that kisses his butt are all reversing course on everything they swore up and down on when the orange guy was president because all the same shit that destroyed Orange guys presidency is now working against the current administration. Don't think for a one second this has anything to do with Covid getting better or having to do with an improving public health. They are trying to reverse the narrative becaus polls show the dems are gonna get killed in the mid terms next year. Their covid polices have been wildly unpopular with most average Americans.
> This is damage control..nothing more.



I totally agree with the fact that everything they do is politically motivated….NOT motivated by getting the American people healthy again. They couldn’t care less about that.

political name was headed in the right direction, but since so many were so bitter against him, they rejected anything he did. Now that Joe is in the White House, if he wants to do the same things that political name did, the people are behind him….it’s all politics.

And, even if you didn’t like him, he was our president, and his name is political name, not “Orange Man” (Or any other derogatory name used instead of his name). It’s disrespectful.

***Edit*** I’m curious.. I wrote the NAME of the previous president where it now says “political name”. When I go to edit, the name is there, but it changes it to ‘political name’ when I save it….When I put “joe” in there, it lets that in, but not their last names. It took both their last names & changed them…wow. I think that’s censorship of some kind. What’s the problem with putting in their name? It’s just identifying who you’re talking about. If I put Hillary, Joe, or Donald, it‘s okay…then, I got angry about it and I added three initials that mean What the F, and it deleted that and put *** after I saved it…another censor (BTW, it’s allowed on other forums…another BTW, i do not use foul words, but I’m so ‘upset’, that I did).


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 29, 2021)

Old Hen came down sick yesterday with the same symptoms. She's going in for the swab and send off test. The clinic says the quickie test is virtually worthless for the new variant. Pullet's test proved that true.
Three in the household and two sick. I'm going to stay health just to piss 'em off!


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Mrs Pute now has a sore throat and headache.  Temp was normal.  Fox news just said that eventually we are ALL gonna get it.  It is never gonna go away.  Just like the flu.  This latest strain supposedly isn't that bad and word is you will be immune once you get it.  

I am NOT gonna live my life in fear.  I think I have had it but if not .....lets get it on.  Fk it....the Army didn't kill me, Mrs Pute hasn't killed me and the car business didn't kill me.....this shitt isn't gonna either.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

Seems Type O blood is where to be








						One Blood Type May Protect Against COVID Infection - PsyBlog
					

People with this blood type are less vulnerable to coronavirus infection.




					www.spring.org.uk


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Seems Type O blood is where to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O positive here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> O positive here


Me and the wife too


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)

O+ here and I was sick,as a dirty dog


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2021)

A+
That should be a good score right?


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> O+ here and I was sick,as a dirty dog


Why don't you wash your dog?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


> Why don't you wash your dog?


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

.



.


----------



## pute (Dec 29, 2021)

Damn that hit the spot.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 29, 2021)

pute said:


>


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> O+ here and I was sick,as a dirty dog


But you're still on the green side of the sod.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

.


----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2021)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Fk that Vaccine and anyone that took it.
OH wait,,,I TOOK IT. Guess i gotta go fk myself. Be right back.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that Vaccine and anyone that took it.
> OH wait,,,I TOOK IT. Guess i gotta go fk myself. Be right back.









you are starting to sound like Brandon


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2021)

Now thats a low blow ya mean old bastard.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 30, 2021)

Just got a text from my big brother. His oldest daughter's MIL came down with the shit. Triple vaxed. That's three down from our "super spreader" Christmas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

That Vaccine is about Money, Power, and Politics. Wouldn't surprise me is it was just God damn saline solution in the shot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

patwi said:


> Dr. Robert Malone: ‘I Knew It Was a Lie From the First Moment. I Felt the Evil.’


He was on Fox recently


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> That Vaccine is about Money, Power, and Politics. Wouldn't surprise me is it was just God damn saline solution in the shot.


I have said the same
The Regime in Office needs to be Crushed 
Remember remember the 5th of December ,


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2021)

All I know is my whole family has been sick. Nose so stopped up we can't breath. Sneezing, coughing, and generally feeling like shit. No fever though. Guarantee if we got tested they would claim we had Covid or a Variant of the Covid, when the truth is we got the same shit we get every year. It's called Alergies from fking mountain cedar blowing in. It makes you miserable until the shit is gone. I've been dealing with this shit for three weeks. 
I've got a whole crew in Arkansas that's been tested and said they have Covid and they have the same God Damn symptoms we have. 
Go fking figure. 
I bet you half the ppl they claimed that died from Covid,,, died with Covid, not from Covid.


----------



## pute (Dec 31, 2021)

Every time you turn on the news that is all you hear....now our supreme leader says it is no longer a job for the fed....it is now the individual states responsibility.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

The whole thing was a true Pandemic in the beginning
But now it has become a political stunt. Bastards need to all be tossed on their asses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Every time you turn on the news that is all you hear....now our supreme leader says it is no longer a job for the fed....it is now the individual states responsibility.


Yes sir soon it will be let it run its course as someone else suggested once


----------



## Patwi (Jan 1, 2022)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 285354


Patwi's Happy Dance


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2022)

Day 3 of feeling like shit on a Ritz. Didn't have it nearly as bad as the Pullet and Old Hen.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Day 3 of feeling like shit on a Ritz. Didn't have it nearly as bad as the Pullet and Old Hen.


Can I ask if you are an overweight person or thin and active?
Can you tell us what it is like compared to a reg common head cold or flu?
They say obese persons are hit harder just wondering how all my girlfriends on the side will fare


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 2, 2022)

Packin' a few extra pounds. No shits, no barfing, just an all over feeling like crap. The OH and Pullet had it coming out both ends.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Packin' a few extra pounds. No shits, no barfing, just an all over feeling like crap. The OH and Pullet had it coming out both ends.


OK Thks Feel Better Damm You
These guy will chew me up without you
Good well all of you Soon


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 3, 2022)

Wag the dog ... ??


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> View attachment 285422
> Wag the dog ... ??


That is his New improved version of a FleshLight
link so Walt understands  Below.....

click
Classic Pink Lady™


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Packin' a few extra pounds. No shits, no barfing, just an all over feeling like crap. The OH and Pullet had it coming out both ends.


Hmmm...Mrs Pute has had a sore throat and headache for a few days now.  I even had a couple of rough days.  Much like we felt when this crap came out a couple of years ago.....What is this new strain called?  Omicron....wonder if that is the culprit.  I actually hope so.  Nothing more than a bump in the highway of life for us.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Hmmm...Mrs Pute has had a sore throat and headache for a few days now.  I even had a couple of rough days.  Much like we felt when this crap came out a couple of years ago.....What is this new strain called?  Omicron....wonder if that is the culprit.  I actually hope so.  Nothing more than a bump in the highway of life for us.


Really makes one wonder if they are pumping up a common cold (very spreadable) so the admin in office can look like they saved the day
SUPER-BRANDUMB LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Omicron equals Cold/Allergies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Omicron equals Cold/Allergies


I see death rates in over thousands so they are claiming in the US
Anyone know anyone who has died of this new strain?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2022)

I call Bull droppings


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Even Africa where it started said it is like a cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Nowadays if you cough or sneeze you will be labeled with Covid or its variants. Its all about money.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

So, if this is what I have and can barely tell.....and they are locking down the whole fargin world.....flat out bullshit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2022)

Exactly.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 3, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Couple of good facts for you.

First, did you know that in the stimulus package the liberals passed there was $50,000,000,000 set aside for the Airline industry to keep it up and running.  Every day since Christmas the has been over 1,000 canceled flights.  Hmmm...looks more like we gave them taxpayers money to shut down.

Next, Mrs Pute called in to get a mammogram appointment.  The lady that answered the phone was so sick she could hardly talk.  Plugged up, coughing and hacking.  She said she couldn't go home because there was a staff shortage because the state fired so many that refused the shot that she had no choice but to work.  She said she had been tested and was negative.  But thought  she has the flu. 

Both stories are enough to piss off the good humor man.


----------



## stain (Jan 3, 2022)

I think this sums up what I think about the jab....


----------



## pute (Jan 3, 2022)

Great post.  Don't make yourself such a stranger Stain(d).


----------



## boo (Jan 3, 2022)

heya stain, good to see you posting here...the cabana gets old fast when everyone has left the building...send dman a pm for me and let hime know it's common knowledge that when he got circumsized they slipped and took all but the nubbin he has left...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 4, 2022)

Day 5, still alive. Don't want to do anything but pull the covers over my head and try to sleep.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Day 5, still alive. Don't want to do anything but pull the covers over my head and try to sleep.


Sorry to hear Hippie.  Get better ya o'l fart.  Thinking both Hopper and Big had this hang on for a couple of weeks.  If you have what they did.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Day 5, still alive. Don't want to do anything but pull the covers over my head and try to sleep.


Good to see you




Feel Better quick


----------



## Patwi (Jan 4, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Jan 4, 2022)

patwi said:


> Is it true that that sect of humanity actually puts the removed skin in the cooked meats for the *brit milah* after the circumcision  .. just a ?


I've heard that as well, filthy animals they are...


----------



## Patwi (Jan 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 7, 2022)

Day 7 of the best the Chinese could throw at me. Still alive. Even had to drag my sick azz outta bed and plow the driveway, two neighbors, and the road. Right back in bed.
Gonna take more than Covid to kill me, but not much more!


----------



## pute (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry Bro.  Hoping you get better soon. Nothing worse that having to get up and do things when all you want to do is get over the crap.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Glad to see you are getting better brother Hippie. I was getting worried about you. Everybody I know has been sick. Coughing, sneezing, stuffed up nose and generally feeling kinda shitty. Fking shit has lasted forever. Personally I think it's the Mountain Cedar blowing thru that's breaking records this yr. I can't stop blowing my fking nose. I feel like Rudolph.


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

My brother and sister-in-law just got back from a cruise. Both are sicker than h e l l.  Fully vaccinated and can't even get out of bed. They were ragging me for not getting the job. Talk to him on the phone yesterday and was teasing him about getting all these shots and him being sick and me fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> My brother and sister-in-law just got back from a cruise. Both are sicker than h e l l.  Fully vaccinated and can't even get out of bed. They were ragging me for not getting the job. Talk to him on the phone yesterday and was teasing him about getting all these shots and him being sick and me fine.


What are they doing as far as a treatment?


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Old Hen said that she might get the jab. I reminded her that our kid was double jabbed and had it worse than the both of us, even at half our ages.


----------



## pute (Jan 8, 2022)

@ Roster.....Not sure. They both went to the Doctor.  She is hooked up to an oxygen tank he isn't that bad.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

pute said:


> @ Roster.....Not sure. They both went to the Doctor.  She is hooked up to an oxygen tank he isn't that bad.


In my thoughts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2022)

Turns out now that Cal is allowing emergency health care workers go back to work for covid poss workers as long as they are only A symptomatic for covid.
Oh yeah spread it in the Hospitals now Idiots!
There is more than meets the eye here now, time to OPEN your eyes people


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 10, 2022)

There is a lot of rubbish going around about rounding everyone up who isn't vaxxed.  Has anyone else seen this B.S.? - No way to tell what is true or false anymore. 








						The Unvaxxed May Soon Be Shipped to Quarantine Camps
					

According to President political name, “a winter of death” awaits anyone who rejects the experimental COVID jab which, by the way, has been consistently shown to do far more harm than good. A December 16, 2…




					niapurenaturecom.wordpress.com
				











						FEMA Documents Describe Large-Scale Rural Isolation And Quarantine Operations; How To Recruit Obedient Americans To Help ROUND UP Dissenters | Citizens Journal
					

by: Ethan Huff (Natural News) In order to keep everyone “safe” against the Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19), the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) is hoping to round up the “unvaccinated” and imprison them in concentration camps. The Rural Domestic Preparedness Consortium Organization...




					www.citizensjournal.us
				




I hardly ever even check the news anymore.

Gosh forbid everyone woke up and went after the real scum.  The career politicians.  Like I say, I don't follow the news much anymore, just the weather.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2022)

Hard to trust anything coming from the left anymore.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2022)

Their own numbers are not making sense. 10 deaths per 6000 or so cases according to their numbers and yet they are imposing ever more strict measures. They created millions of sheeple who think they know better than everyone just because they listened to fauci lol. It amazes me how many virologists we turned out to have on this planet...They must be stopped.


----------



## pute (Jan 11, 2022)

zem said:


> Their own numbers are not making sense. 10 deaths per 6000 or so cases according to their numbers and yet they are imposing ever more strict measures. They created millions of sheeple who think they know better than everyone just because they listened to fauci lol. It amazes me how many virologists we turned out to have on this planet...They must be stopped.


I don't know and I certainly don't want to start any rumors but they just might be lying to us.........


----------



## spunom (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey y'all. Do any of the vets here know if you have to get these shots to go into the VA hospitals?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

spunom said:


> Hey y'all. Do any of the vets here know if you have to get these shots to go into the VA hospitals?


I would call them to find out to be sure Bro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

spunom said:


> Hey y'all. Do any of the vets here know if you have to get these shots to go into the VA hospitals?


800-698-2411
Hours: 24/7


----------



## spunom (Jan 11, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> 800-698-2411
> Hours: 24/7


Copy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2022)

spunom said:


> Copy


Good luck


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Glad to see you are getting better brother Hippie. I was getting worried about you. Everybody I know has been sick. Coughing, sneezing, stuffed up nose and generally feeling kinda shitty. Fking shit has lasted forever. Personally I think it's the Mountain Cedar blowing thru that's breaking records this yr. I can't stop blowing my fking nose. I feel like Rudolph.


I spent the whole month of december like that i threw mountain piles of tissue paper it would not go glad it did not affect my chest as much but the sleep deprivation was the hardest on me. The regular otc stuff advil cold and flu vitamins nasal flush that used to work every time i got a flu would not open up my sinuses for a brief sleep. I feel like my body is still recovering from that. Using vaseline to the outer nose opening helped a lot with keeping the skin tissue from rupture. I hope you are over it already.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

My Niece has 3 young sons 5 to 12 age range
The oldest has covid now, and she feels like she has it too (needs test none avail)
he husband just had open heart valve replacement and came home finally after extender back into hospital stay.  Man I hope he does not get it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah my Son is at home with a damn fever and i cant find the god damn home test anywhere. Fking Asshat in office cant seem to even get the testing right.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm day 12 into the crap, and I feel better than I have all year. Figure another day or two I'll be back to my abnormal self.


----------



## pute (Jan 12, 2022)

@ zem, you to!!  Heard again today that we are not gonna get rid of this crap.....sooner or later we are ALL gonna get it.   I think now most of us have had it.  Nobody has died.  What I am gonna continue doing is stay healthy, build antibodies, and live my life.  

Just got back from a walk at the lake and people are still wearing masks.  I just chuckle and say Nice Mask.  They don't work....nothing works.  Protect yourself, do your due diligence and you should be fine.  Now if you are 100 lbs overweight, have multiple other issues and never exercise you might have a problem....just like you would with the flu. 

I ain't taken the shot .....why....because they told me to......fk um!!


----------



## zem (Jan 12, 2022)

pute said:


> @ zem, you to!! .
> 
> 
> I ain't taken the shot .....why....because they told me to......fk um!!


No Pute it was not covid just a bad flu. 

I have the same attitude towards this, once i feel free to decide, i might start thinking about taking it. Mandatory vaccines is a very dangerous concept imo. it's like what the nazis did.


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm so sick of television and radio trying to hammer in this vaccine ** and trying to shame people who don't want to get it. I've been trying my best to make these sheep understand that #1 the vax cannot stop the spread of this crap #2 if they're vaccinated then why the fk does it matter if I am and #3 this little bug is HERE TO STAY. FOREVER.

In 1918, influenza infected 500 million people world wide and killed 50 million. It is still here, yet no one is screaming "get your flu shot or you don't care about people". It killed 80,000 people during the 2017-2018 flu season, and no one batted an eye. 

Guess what... This will be the same way once it runs thru the world like the flu did. Am I getting these shots? NO!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2022)

Great post my friend.


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

Just look at the numbers...
As of 2 days ago 361,610,239 cases. 5,528,116 deaths =1.746% COVID or RELATED death rate.
In ONE SEASON...
500,000,000 cases, 50,000,000 deaths = 10% influenza death rate.

Granted, that was over 100 years ago, but there was just as many resources then to deal with a newish virus as there is today to deal with a newish virus (there were recorded cases in the 1500s and mid 1800s of influenza epidemics, and SARS is a coronavirus... thus the newish)

I bet people were spazzing out then also, but now with the internet, everyone gets to do it at the same damn time lol.


----------



## spunom (Jan 12, 2022)

The sad part is that they know this vaccine won't do anything to stop this, and so do most people with a brain. The government - all of it... democrats and republicans - isn't doing this for the health and welfare of the people. They are doing it to retain power while further dividing the people. When this virus runs it's course and is no longer killing "so many unvaccinated people", they can say that thru their guidelines and mandates, they brought a deadly virus to a "new normal" virus.


----------



## boo (Jan 12, 2022)

hang 'em all, none are worth their salt...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

_*Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response.*_ (USA) Cannabidiol Inhibits SARS-CoV-2 Replication and Promotes the Host Innate Immune Response

_"The rapid spread of COVID-19 underscores the need for new treatments. Here we report that cannabidiol (CBD), a compound produced by the cannabis plant, inhibits SARS-CoV-2 infection. CBD and its metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, but not congeneric cannabinoids*, potently block SARS-CoV-2 replication in lung epithelial cells. CBD acts after cellular infection, inhibiting viral gene expression and reversing many effects of SARS-CoV-2 on host gene transcription. CBD induces interferon expression and up-regulates its antiviral signaling pathway. A cohort of human patients previously taking CBD had significantly lower SARS-CoV-2 infection incidence of up to an order of magnitude relative to matched pairs or the general population. This study highlights CBD, and its active metabolite, 7-OH-CBD, as potential preventative agents and therapeutic treatments for SARS-CoV-2 at early stages of infection."_


*About those "congeneric cannabinoids" - that means the other cannabinoids including THC don't do the job like CBD (although some of the other cannabinoids are anti-inflammatory and can help that way, according to other recent studies).

"_Remarkably, only CBD was a potent agent, while limited or no antiviral activity was exhibited by the structurally closely related congeners that share biosynthesis pathways and form the biogenetically determined residual complexity of CBD purified from C. sativa: THC, cannabidiolic acid (CBDA), cannabidivarin (CBDV), cannabichromene (CBC), or cannabigerol (CBG)"._


----------



## pute (Jan 13, 2022)

A liberal senator BSanders wants to pass a bill sending every American 3 masks....really?  Wonder how much this will cost the tax payers.  Any guesses what I will do with my gov't issued masks.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2022)

pute said:


> A liberal senator BSanders wants to pass a bill sending every American 3 masks....really?  Wonder how much this will cost the tax payers.  Any guesses what I will do with my gov't issued masks.....


After ya done and they are browned stained send them back?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Well fk me. I just got tested and I have Covid. They sent my ass home for 5 days. Mother fkers. Take a God Damn shot and still get the shit.


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Have a nice vacation......paid?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well fk me. I just got tested and I have Covid. They sent my ass home for 5 days. Mother fkers. Take a God Damn shot and still get the shit.


FOOK Sorry to hear'
Is this the same illness you had for 3 weeks already
Now they send you home


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well fk me. I just got tested and I have Covid. They sent my ass home for 5 days. Mother fkers. Take a God Damn shot and still get the shit.


Im going call you typhoid mary


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Have a nice vacation......paid?


Yes sir. I'm on Salary. I'll just work from home.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Pisses me off. Take the shot they said and you won't get the virus. Now they say take the shot and you won't get as sick. Lying fkers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes sir. I'm on Salary. I'll just work from home.


Dang poor Mrs Hops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Dang poor Mrs Hops


Wait Poor boy friend where is he going to stay during the days next week


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Fk Covid. I eat viruses for lunch.


----------



## spunom (Jan 14, 2022)

I eat raviolis... much safer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

spunom said:


> I eat raviolis... much safer.


Ah But you sir are not @WeedHopper
He eats bricks and craps cement


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

Yep. That's why I have hemorrhoids.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. That's why I have hemorrhoids.


Here comes Hippie's toothbrush


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 14, 2022)

Only when they get to the itchy stage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

I feel like shit and now I'm running fever. God damnt. So what was the fking shot for.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 284586





ROSTERMAN said:


> I see death rates in over thousands so they are claiming in the US
> Anyone know anyone who has died of this new strain?


Info out of Africa said not much hospitalization
From omicron, yes for delta.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Is it true that that sect of humanity actually puts the removed skin in the cooked meats for the *brit milah* after the circumcision  .. just a ?


Well, the guys who perform these circumcised are under paid. The sole upside to the profession is, you get to keep the tips.

Another Bubba public service announcement,

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I feel like shit and now I'm running fever. God damnt. So what was the fking shot for.


Guy in my office, same thing, only scratchy throat, all shots plus booster covid positive. Another guy out 2 weeks, throwing up whole time, just regular flu.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2022)

I mostly have a bad cough that's kicking my lungs ass and stuffed up nose. Just checked my temp and it's high. Got a headache.
No sore throat or throwing up,,,,, yet.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Dr. Robert Malone goes full antivaccine conspiracist


fauci gain of function or what ever...he should go to prison.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I mostly have a bad cough that's kicking my lungs ass and stuffed up nose. Just checked my temp and it's high. Got a headache.
> No sore throat or throwing up,,,,, yet.


Well sheit. That's not good, but we have had where I work positive covid as well as regular flu.
I dont know which is worse.  I suspect the flu but both hit folks differently. Take care.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Hey y'all. Do any of the vets here know if you have to get these shots to go into the VA hospitals?


Let us know what you find out regarding having to have jab...surely not. But anymore, I don't know anymore.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Turns out now that Cal is allowing emergency health care workers go back to work for covid poss workers as long as they are only A symptomatic for covid.
> Oh yeah spread it in the Hospitals now Idiots!
> There is more than meets the eye here now, time to OPEN your eyes people


Well, in order to do something as crazy as covid quarantine camps, it would have to be a large scale emergency of the highest order. And they are busy trying to get people to believe this shit 

Snow out today, I just saw a car struggling by, lone driver, 23 degrees out wearing a face diaper.

Holy Cow,

Bubba


----------



## spunom (Jan 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Let us know what you find out regarding having to have jab...surely not. But anymore, I don't know anymore.
> 
> Bubba


I know what ya mean but no... Don't have to have shots.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> A liberal senator BSanders wants to pass a bill sending every American 3 masks....really?  Wonder how much this will cost the tax payers.  Any guesses what I will do with my gov't issued masks.....


And they are all made in china


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'm day 12 into the crap, and I feel better than I have all year. Figure another day or two I'll be back to my abnormal self.


Outstanding!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> I'm so sick of television and radio trying to hammer in this vaccine ** and trying to shame people who don't want to get it. I've been trying my best to make these sheep understand that #1 the vax cannot stop the spread of this crap #2 if they're vaccinated then why the fk does it matter if I am and #3 this little bug is HERE TO STAY. FOREVER.
> 
> In 1918, influenza infected 500 million people world wide and killed 50 million. It is still here, yet no one is screaming "get your flu shot or you don't care about people". It killed 80,000 people during the 2017-2018 flu season, and no one batted an eye.
> 
> Guess what... This will be the same way once it runs thru the world like the flu did. Am I getting these shots? NO!


I saw some numbers comparing deaths in both Israel and Palestine. Israel was 60 some odd percent vaccinated, Palestine much much lower. Both had identical death rate percentages .076.

Go figure, no more shots!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Just look at the numbers...
> As of 2 days ago 361,610,239 cases. 5,528,116 deaths =1.746% COVID or RELATED death rate.
> In ONE SEASON...
> 500,000,000 cases, 50,000,000 deaths = 10% influenza death rate.
> ...


Even worse, look at last year's deaths from flu.
Some how, they dropped to a ridiculous low number! No wonder COVID is "spiking" during normal cold and flu season.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> I know what ya mean but no... Don't have to have shots.


Thank God. That would have been a step today. Veteran's benefits, social security, these things aren't "benefits" these are yours and mine. 

Hey, it let me say shit earlier....


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Thank God. That would have been a step today. Veteran's benefits, social security, these things aren't "benefits" these are yours and mine.
> 
> Hey, it let me say shit earlier....


Opps


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 15, 2022)

pute said:


> A liberal senator BSanders wants to pass a bill sending every American 3 masks....really?  Wonder how much this will cost the tax payers.  Any guesses what I will do with my gov't issued masks.....


 Save it for the next toilet paper shortage? - Late, I know.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

I heard something about all Gov workers have to be Jabbed 
and now they say all medicare in order to receive care
Anyone hear this shit?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 15, 2022)

I know healthcare workers at anyplace that accepts Medicare or Medicaid payments must be Vaxxed.  So I guess if you are lucky enough to work at a private pay only you are exempt.  I wonder what classifies as a health care worker besides Nurses, Dr's, CNA's, Receptionists.  What about EMT, Fire person, Police or Morgue Attendant?  Seems like the last 4 would not be accepting payment from Medicare/medicaid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 15, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I know healthcare workers at anyplace that accepts Medicare or Medicaid payments must be Vaxxed.  So I guess if you are lucky enough to work at a private pay only you are exempt.  I wonder what classifies as a health care worker besides Nurses, Dr's, CNA's, Receptionists.  What about EMT, Fire person, Police or Morgue Attendant?  Seems like the last 4 would not be accepting payment from Medicare/medicaid.


I meant if you as a medicare patient can the docs refuse to treat you


----------



## spunom (Jan 15, 2022)

This shit kills me. Healthcare workers being required to be vaccinated makes zero sense. They've most likely already had the damn virus lol. What is mandating the vax going to do except thin the numbers of available healthcare workers... who can still spread the virus??


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 15, 2022)

We were watching the scotus stuff.  Of course Mrs. Monkey is RN and my son had called worried about his job (OTR trucker) more than 100 co-workers.  I don't remember anything saying they could force patients to do anything Rosterman.  Son was relieved, Mrs. Monkey not so much.  Who knows. Son is on about his 5th or 6th interview with Colorado Dept of Transportation that he is looking forward to getting hopefully.  At least he whizzes clean.  I told him get your 25 years or so in and stay away from all them green stores out there, then go do something you want.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

Never going to happen to me or my family. Not for the flu.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard something about all Gov workers have to be Jabbed
> and now they say all medicare in order to receive care
> Anyone hear this shit?


Still hunting, lord they hide this stuff don't they, but while I think it sucks for health care workers for Medicare,
but they already said health care workers, right?Why say it again for health care workers.... Grrrrrrrrrr mother fuucf'in  biotch,....and FUUCK..wait a min...wrong forum.

You all know who needs Fuucked and who needs to "lets go"

Bubba somebody!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Right now the Federal Contractors mandate is still blocked.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Never going to happen to me or my family. Not for the flu.


What..


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Right now the Federal Contractors mandate is still blocked.


yes.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

pute said:


> What..


The numbers are a sham. I took 2 at home tests at the same time one came back positive one came back negative. I had no symptoms. Wife had the stomach flu and tested positive, we (kids and I and her) all slept together in the same bed for a week and no one else tested positive in our house. 

It’s all a joke.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Yep. That fking test finds everything to be Covid.


----------



## spunom (Jan 16, 2022)

I seen it the other day, but I can't find it again. There was a news report saying that while medicare workers still have to be vaccinated, patients do not.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> The numbers are a sham. I took 2 at home tests at the same time one came back positive one came back negative. I had no symptoms. Wife had the stomach flu and tested positive, we (kids and I and her) all slept together in the same bed for a week and no one else tested positive in our house.
> 
> It’s all a joke.


Good to see you OG.  You are an o'l timer.   Everybody here totally agrees with you.


----------



## spunom (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. That fking test finds everything to be Covid.


A very good friend of mine died last year from problems related to long term opioid abuse. They ran three tests on her. Negative. So they ran a rapid test. Positive. Said her death was from covid (it wasn't)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2022)

Exactly Brother.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 16, 2022)

spunom said:


> A very good friend of mine died last year from problems related to long term opioid abuse. They ran three tests on her. Negative. So they ran a rapid test. Positive. Said her death was from covid (it wasn't)


I miss my friend kyle. He lost his job in April 2020. He started drinking. His wife took the kids and left, in sept 2020 his dad found him dead in his car. He had kidney failure. His house was lined with empty 750ml bottles. He was labeled covid. I made my decision then. It’s all a scam to grab power.

covid mandates killed him, but covid didn’t…


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Like I said in the very beginning This will have to run its course through out the worlds populations


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

My hero did a rally last night.   Teleprompter wasn't working.....he unlike our current White House resident never missed a word.  Damn cameras wouldn't show the massive crowd....I had a ball sipping vodka, smoking and watching the rally.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. That fking test finds everything to be Covid.


Their PLAN all along


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. That fking test finds everything to be Covid.


If I was a lazy puke I would just start getting tested right and left until I hit a positive, 5 paid days off. SURELY no one else thought of this. Wait a minute......

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If I was a lazy puke I would just start getting tested right and left until I hit a positive, 5 paid days off. SURELY no one else thought of this. Wait a minute......
> 
> Bubba


Sad part is most have and are staying home collecting Tax payers hard earned funds as we all go to work to survive.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Destabilize and conquer the world
China is not Stupid remember this


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Once in a while, bubba has good idea, even if on accident.

Ta Da,

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sad part is most have and are staying home collecting Tax payers hard earned funds as we all go to work to survive.


At least I pay taxes, home sick or not.  I bet that not only do those rioting pukes not get prosecuted for all that, I bet they could also get away with tax evasion....do you see how stupid........whoops.  Shouldnt have said that out loud.  

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> If I was a lazy puke I would just start getting tested right and left until I hit a positive, 5 paid days off. SURELY no one else thought of this. Wait a minute......
> 
> Bubba


Five days off sounds good....who would tend my garden....oh well.... retirement has it's drawbacks.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> At least I pay taxes, home sick or not.  I bet that not only do those rioting pukes not get prosecuted for all that, I bet they could also get away with tax evasion....do you see how stupid........whoops.  Shouldnt have said that out loud.
> 
> Bubba


Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Awwww, OK.....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba cant find dunce hat....


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Bubba cant find dunce hat....


The one on your avatar will do just fine.  No talking while in the corner.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Poor poor Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Now to watch out for Mr Allen. Drove a big black car full of empty donut boxes. Metal taps on his shoes....7th and 8th grade paddli'ns  Bubba got many....thank you Doug Latham, where ever you are.


Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Now to watch out for Mr Allen. Drove a big black car full of empty donut boxes. Metal taps on his shoes....7th and 8th grade paddli'ns  Bubba got many....thank you Doug Latham, where ever you are.
> 
> 
> Bubba


Doug was a kid that was more often in trouble than bubba.  We got "White slips" when we acted up.  After a certain amount you got the lowest grade in "citizenship."  It was an unwritten rule that whoever reached this status first ALWAYS took the blame there after.  Their situation got no worse, and neither did anyone else's.  Sweet.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Doug was a kid that was more often in trouble than bubba.  We got "White slips" when we acted up.  After a certain amount you got the lowest grade in "citizenship."  It was an unwritten rule that whoever reached this status first ALWAYS took the blame there after.  Their situation got no worse, and neither did anyone else's.  Sweet.
> 
> Bubba


Sounds like he comes from a long line of losers,  half outlaw half boozers.  Born with a shot glass in his hand.  A little Hippie,  a little redneck Is always a suspect.  His blood line made him who he is.

That couldn't have been him though.....cause that was me.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Sounds like he comes from a long line of losers,  half outlaw half boozers.  Born with a shot glass in his hand.  A little Hippie,  a little redneck Is always a suspect.  His blood line made him who he is.
> 
> That couldn't have been him though.....cause that was me.


At lunch time, we would wander to Crazy Horse Billards and eat hot dogs.  These guys would walk into smoke shopes and steal cigarettes, open cash registers at gas stations and slip out bills while the other asked questions.  This was 7th grade.  I'm sure they spent a lot of time as guest of the DOC.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> At lunch time, we would wander to Crazy Horse Billards and eat hot dogs.  These guys would walk into smoke shopes and steal cigarettes, open cash registers at gas stations and slip out bills while the other asked questions.  This was 7th grade.  I'm sure they spent a lot of time as guest of the DOC.
> 
> Bubba


Hi Doug LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 17, 2022)

11 covid testing centers were shut down in the Denver area because of unsanitary conditions.....so you go in and get tested to see if you have covid and you get sick going there......hmmm....


----------



## zem (Jan 17, 2022)

pute said:


> 11 covid testing centers were shut down in the Denver area because of unsanitary conditions.....so you go in and get tested to see if you have covid and you get sick going there......hmmm....


i had to do a pcr test twice. first ti,e i had to go indoors to a window take a slit of paper then go into a room to do the test. There was a guy coughing just being tested before me. The second time i drove a longer way just to do a drive through test. It is retarded to do it in a closed room.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

Quick question. Has anyone here had the Covid and gotten better but have a nagging cough that won't fking go away? Not to mention sinus infection. I'm sick of this cough and sinus headaches.


----------



## spunom (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question. Has anyone here had the Covid and gotten better but have a nagging cough that won't fking go away? Not to mention sinus infection. I'm sick of this cough and sinus headaches.


Have you tried taking Mucinex?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question. Has anyone here had the Covid and gotten better but have a nagging cough that won't fking go away? Not to mention sinus infection. I'm sick of this cough and sinus headaches.


There are cases lasting on for months causing all kinds of lung problems
If you are no longer testing Poss I would ask your doc to listen to your lungs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Quick question. Has anyone here had the Covid and gotten better but have a nagging cough that won't fking go away? Not to mention sinus infection. I'm sick of this cough and sinus headaches.


Weedhops read here








						Confronting COVID-19-associated cough and the post-COVID syndrome: role of viral neurotropism, neuroinflammation, and neuroimmune responses
					

Cough is one of the most common presenting symptoms of COVID-19, along with fever and loss of taste and smell. Cough can persist for weeks or months after SARS-CoV-2 infection, often accompanied by chronic fatigue, cognitive impairment, dyspnoea, or pain—a ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

spunom said:


> Have you tried taking Mucinex?


I can't take meds like that I have AFib.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Thats it brother. Good find. Thanks


----------



## Patwi (Jan 20, 2022)

.





.


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2022)

Get well soon Weedhopper. That happened to me after i got over bronchitis a loong time ago but i remember it lasted months


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks brother Zem. I'm using a quarter of a pill of oxycodone. It's just enough to stop the cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you cough. Hence Promethazine suryp,,which is almost impossible to get. I've had these 5 oxycodone for 2yrs. Now they are coming in handy. I hate taking pain pills because they stop my ass up,, literally. But I have coughed so much I'm getting a six pack.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks brother Zem. I'm using a quarter of a pill of oxycodone. It's just enough to stop the cough. Codeine blocks the signal that makes you cough. Hence Promethazine suryp,,which is almost impossible to get. I've had these 5 oxycodone for 2yrs. Now they are coming in handy. I hate taking pain pills because they stop my ass up,, literally. But I have coughed so much I'm getting a six pack.


Yes Sir   They make me sheit LOGS


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 21, 2022)

Ted Nugent Speaks Directly to Those Who Got Vaxed  - GunsAmerica Digest


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Now days you can get arrested at the border, they still let you in with a promise to appear and you can use your arrest warrant to get on an airplane.  Who is this guy......a terrorist maybe.......HOW STUPID HAS THE POWERS TO BE GOTTEN.  

I'm not getting on an airplane.  They probably wouldn't let a white male on a plane anyway.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Now days you can get arrested at the border, they still let you in with a promise to appear and you can use your arrest warrant to get on an airplane.  Who is this guy......a terrorist maybe.......HOW STUPID HAS THE POWERS TO BE GOTTEN.
> 
> I'm not getting on an airplane.  They probably wouldn't let a white male on a plane anyway.


This shiit is getting unreal How are we as a Nation allowing this to happen
Don't the members in Washington know when we need something to be done, anyway possible
Time to take all gloves off like they have been doing


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

Roster I took that political name down for ya.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> Roster I took that political name down for ya.


I just so fed up with what happened to or once Great Country, did not even realize i did that


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

I forget where I am


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I forget where I am


Exactly me too
My head is going to explode


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

Wrong thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wrong thread.


Stoned bastard


----------



## spunom (Jan 22, 2022)

How ya feelin hopper?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

spunom said:


> How ya feelin hopper?


Mean so he must be getting better LOL


----------



## pute (Jan 22, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Mean so he must be getting better LOL


If Hopper lives to be 100 he will always have that chip on his shoulder........


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 22, 2022)

....and a toothbrush up his....... aww, never mind.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm feeling better guys. Just got that fking cough that won't go away. The saddest thing is beer doesn't taste good to me .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 22, 2022)

pute said:


> If Hopper lives to be 100 he will always have that chip on his shoulder........


Yep


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

ahhh, poor shiloh...I wonder who's she's bothering now...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

She was truly a tortured soul. Wish she'd have worked out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

We can always allow her back in. I can email her if y'all want.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 23, 2022)

I think she just went a little manic because of the holidays. We all need someone we can lean on. Mick Jager says so!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2022)

Let me see what I can do brothers.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> We can always allow her back in. I can email her if y'all want.


Ask her if she drinks coffee , Bigsur had to fire a few who got Fat and Lazy today


----------



## boo (Jan 23, 2022)

oh boy, helll hath no fury like a scorned woman...


----------



## pute (Jan 23, 2022)

Ok you horny o'l farts ....sorry boo...I was rooten for Brady.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

By the way I can't find Shilohs name on here anymore.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pute musta booted her with extreme prejudice.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Yup, remember she was lurking and we thought she might go crazy and drop dime on us.  Sorry, I did what we all though was best. We don't need the drama anyway.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 24, 2022)

Last Saturday my wife was not feeling well she had a headache and sore muscles
and her eyes were bothering her they were watery but felt dry and were burning.
She improved greatly on Sunday and today is back to normal. According to the
internet eye problems with the newest Covid variant are not uncommon.
The same time I came down with what seemed like a bad cold. I went to bed early
and woke up several times with a headache and I had a high fever and the
muscles in my back ached. I slept for fourteen hours something I never do.
I had all the symptoms except I did not loose my sense of taste or smell. Sunday
I felt a bit better my back was still sore and I had no energy. Today I am almost back
to normal.
I thought it might be a good idea to get tested for Covid so I called Northern Health
and went around in circles until I got through to someone. She directed me to a spot
on their website where I could book a test. I filled out the online form and the response
was: *Your answers indicate COVID-19 testing is not required at this time. *
So I guess I can go out and continue life as usual.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

One minute they want everybody to get tested every fargin day and the next they don't.  Smells like dead fish to me.  

Damn near everybody in my neighborhood has gotten this crap but me......damn near everybody in my neighborhood has gotten all the shots ......except me. Hmmmmm.......Take from that what you will.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

By me they had a giant test site set up for less than two weeks and now yesterday it is gone 
All the mash tents are down and all official vehicles are gone , No more testing either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Last Saturday my wife was not feeling well she had a headache and sore muscles
> and her eyes were bothering her they were watery but felt dry and were burning.
> She improved greatly on Sunday and today is back to normal. According to the
> internet eye problems with the newest Covid variant are not uncommon.
> ...


The delta version was the one that you lost taste and smell
Sounds like if you had something it was Omicron version comes and goes fast and you dont lose taste or smell


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 24, 2022)

I had the original strain before Delta in April of 2020. This one was worse.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 24, 2022)

pute said:


> One minute they want everybody to get tested every fargin day and the next they don't.  Smells like dead fish to me.
> 
> Damn near everybody in my neighborhood has gotten this crap but me......damn near everybody in my neighborhood has gotten all the shots ......except me. Hmmmmm.......Take from that what you will.


You may have had but it was so mild you did not know you had it.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> You may have had but it was so mild you did not know you had it.


Pretty sure that is exactly what has happened.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

This was my second go around. Never lost taste or smell but this last one kicked my ass and my Wife's ass. Just now getting over it after 10 days.
Just about got this cough thing kicked too. Worse cough I have ever had. It's like taking to big a hit every fking 5 minutes and coughing your ass off until the next hit. Pissed me off to no end.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Pretty sure that is exactly what has happened.


Or not. Who knows? The first one kicked my spanky. This last one just made me miserable. At no time did I ever feel like I was on my way out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

That b.itch in charge of the CDC finally admitted that 75% of deaths reported were from ppl with 4 or more underlying conditions. Fking c.unt. Those ppl were already dying.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Jan 24, 2022)

Fauci is 83 if I'm not mistaken. He is part owner of one of the vaccine patents and gets money
for every injection of that vaccine. A major conflict of interest to say the least.
He is a multi millionaire and will have the largest pension of any american public 
servant when he retires. Why would he not retire? GREED?


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That b.itch in charge of the CDC finally admitted that 75% of deaths reported were from ppl with 4 or more underlying conditions. Fking c.unt. Those ppl were already dying.


Not only that, last week she admitted most people in the hospitals weren't covid related.  Been lying all along. 

Who is in charge of this chickenshit outfit.  It ain't JBiden.  He doesn't know what day it is.  They are using him as a puppet and taking all the blame. Must be nice.....ruin the country and pin it on him.  

History needs to know who is behind this.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Not only that, last week she admitted most people in the hospitals weren't covid related.  Been lying all along.
> 
> Who is in charge of this chickenshit outfit.  It ain't JBiden.  He doesn't know what day it is.  They are using him as a puppet and taking all the blame. Must be nice.....ruin the country and pin it on him.
> 
> History needs to know who is behind this.


Rhymes with Horos


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

Obama is in charge Pute. Nothings changed,,,,B.iden is still his puppet.


----------



## pute (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Obama is in charge Pute. Nothings changed,,,,B.iden is still his puppet.


Yoop is on.  Could be Beanie.  I don't think Obama is that stupid.


----------



## spunom (Jan 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Not only that, last week she admitted most people in the hospitals weren't covid related.  Been lying all along.
> 
> Who is in charge of this chickenshit outfit.  It ain't JBiden.  He doesn't know what day it is.  They are using him as a puppet and taking all the blame. Must be nice.....ruin the country and pin it on him.
> 
> History needs to know who is behind this.


Follow the money to find the puppet masters. The Rothschild family has controlled the world's economy for centuries. All of the politicians the American sheep keep in office have their hands (fortunes) tied into the chess game those bastards are playing. The only way to break the cycle is to eliminate the world bank and the two party system the sheep line up for to receive their daily bread. 

Thank you Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2022)

spunom said:


> Follow the money to find the puppet masters. The Rothschild family has controlled the world's economy for centuries. All of the politicians the American sheep keep in office have their hands (fortunes) tied into the chess game those bastards are playing. The only way to break the cycle is to eliminate the world bank and the two party system the sheep line up for to receive their daily bread.
> 
> Thank you Benjamin Franklin


My Wife was talking about that today.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Obama is in charge Pute. Nothings changed,,,,B.iden is still his puppet.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

Exactly. Obama is the President.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

New Sub Variant now detected  Yep sure ..............


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Ya know, if'n I was a conspiracy nut, I'd be wondering if they were taking the nasal swabs and seeing just how they could engineer the virus to reach more people. Kind of like tailor made murder. Don't shit yourself that they aren't using them for making a national DNA data base.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

My Wife says she thinks the chem trails controlled by the Air force are infecting us with Omicron.
I don't doubt one bit. Wouldn't be the 1st time the government pulled some nasty shit like that.


----------



## pute (Jan 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> My Wife says she thinks the chem trails controlled by the Air force are infecting us with Omicron.
> I don't doubt one bit. Wouldn't be the 1st time the government pulled some nasty shit like that.



I have never trusted the gov't.  And I sure as fk don't trust it now.

Snowing like a mo fo outside.  Biggest storm of the season is taking place.   I would like to break out the snow blower but not until it stops.....if it ever does. 

Think it was Roster that mentioned another variant of covid has just been found in the US.  One plays out and another mutated virus comes on. Looking more and more like this is the new normal.

That was an interesting clip that Hippie posted....if you didn't you should watch it.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2022)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

pute said:


> I have never trusted the gov't.  And I sure as fk don't trust it now.
> 
> Snowing like a mo fo outside.  Biggest storm of the season is taking place.   I would like to break out the snow blower but not until it stops.....if it ever does.
> 
> ...


Only 2 cases so far But someone jump on the story for more effect


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> Last I heard was that the new to America african monkeys that were set loose accidentally by a Pennsylvania  truck accident were loaded with ebola and a few other nasties ..


Just like the movie Outbreak


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> My Niece has 3 young sons 5 to 12 age range
> The oldest has covid now, and she feels like she has it too (needs test none avail)
> he husband just had open heart valve replacement and came home finally after extender back into hospital stay.  Man I hope he does not get it.


Everyone in family had it , bad colds and all recovered 
Even the Husband who just had open Heart approx 2 months ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fk Covid. I eat viruses for lunch.


All the darn Virus has to do is see your face


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

I lied. It ate my fking lunch.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Just like the movie Outbreak


Allegedly, they only lost three out of the hundred, and they "euthanized" the three.


WeedHopper said:


> I lied. It ate my fking lunch.


Yep, it was an ass kicker, but at no time did I feel like I was on my way out. That Hanta virus I got back in '90 after being in New Mexico was a killer. Ran a 104 temp for two days. Could shit through a screen door and never touch a wire. Thought I was going to buy the farm with that one.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Allegedly, they only lost three out of the hundred, and they "euthanized" the three.
> 
> Yep, it was an ass kicker, but at no time did I feel like I was on my way out. That Hanta virus I got back in '90 after being in New Mexico was a killer. Ran a 104 temp for two days. Could shit through a screen door and never touch a wire. Thought I was going to buy the farm with that one.


I heard the test monkeys  had explosive neck collars on and could be triggered by WIFI


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 25, 2022)

Nothing like spreading a little infected meat around for the local critters to eat, huh?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 25, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I heard the test monkeys  had explosive neck collars on and could be triggered by WIFI


Friend who works in Gov Lab BSL-4  told me they implant a small device that can be triggered remotely if a lab animal escapes from a lvl 4 lab they trigger it and it stops the heart and then the animal is located via GPS.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 25, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2022)

They put them all down. Hummmmmm 
I wonder what that's all about?


----------



## boo (Jan 25, 2022)

ask doc fowchee, he'd never tell us anything but the truth...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

patwi said:


> These monkeys had just arrived in the US ..


I was talking about Lab Monkeys in US Bio Labs not these monkeys 
You won't find any info on the kill switch (as they call it)
PETA would throw a hissy fit


----------



## gmo (Jan 26, 2022)

Pretty sure I'm dealing with this shit now. Came on very, very quickly last night. Terrible headache, sneezing, light cough, fever and chills and overall feeling pretty terrible. No problems breathing, and no loss of taste or smell.
I have tests, but **** that. What's it make any difference if it's COVID or something else? Worst part to me is I can't see my mom and dad and they leave for Costa Rica on Saturday for a 2 week trip. I wanted to take em out to dinner before they left.
I'll keep you all updated. Keep it green!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Pretty sure I'm dealing with this shit now. Came on very, very quickly last night. Terrible headache, sneezing, light cough, fever and chills and overall feeling pretty terrible. No problems breathing, and no loss of taste or smell.
> I have tests, but **** that. What's it make any difference if it's COVID or something else? Worst part to me is I can't see my mom and dad and they leave for Costa Rica on Saturday for a 2 week trip. I wanted to take em out to dinner before they left.
> I'll keep you all updated. Keep it green!


Take care and be careful Brother
I have a bad back of the throat drip (heavy mucus) and itchy throat now also
The mucus got real thick like glue last night
I wonder if I may be getting it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Take care and be careful Brother
> I have a bad back of the throat drip (heavy mucus) and itchy throat now also
> The mucus got real thick like glue last night
> I wonder if I may be getting it.


That is exactly what I have had for the last few days
Glue , it grabs my pills while Im trying to swallow them , Great
You too
Almost wondering if my Dog has it and gave it to me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

GMO get plenty of rest and drink lots of fluids. That shit kicked my ass. I never lost my taste or smell, but I did have a fever for about 4 hrs one night. Mostly it was the fking cough that kicked my butt and I still haven't kicked the cough. I am back at the office today though for the first time in almost two weeks. I took a little codeine to help with the cough.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> That is exactly what I have had for the last few days
> Glue , it grabs my pills while Im trying to swallow them , Great
> You too
> Almost wondering if my Dog has it and gave it to me


Im a stoner without being stoned I thought you answered me Back
Have not smoked or eaten weed in over 5 days now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> GMO get plenty of rest and drink lots of fluids. That shit kicked my ass. I never lost my taste or smell, but I did have a fever for about 4 hrs one night. Mostly it was the fking cough that kicked my butt and I still haven't kicked the cough. I am back at the office today though for the first time in almost two weeks. I took a little codeine to help with the cough.


Hops did you get real cold and wake up wet with night sweats 
Or is it my PTSD acting up again?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

No night sweats. I would get the chills sometimes though. Would shake to my ribs hurt trying to get warm.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im a stoner without being stoned I thought you answered me Back
> Have not smoked or eaten weed in over 5 days now


Been 26 days without weed for me. I'm almost a virgin again!


----------



## gmo (Jan 26, 2022)

Gosh, night sweats. I just woke up drenched in sweat and freezing. Trembling I'm so cold, but the house is 75f and I'm laying next to a fireplace that's been on all night. This sucks.


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Pretty sure I'm dealing with this shit now. Came on very, very quickly last night. Terrible headache, sneezing, light cough, fever and chills and overall feeling pretty terrible. No problems breathing, and no loss of taste or smell.
> I have tests, but **** that. What's it make any difference if it's COVID or something else? Worst part to me is I can't see my mom and dad and they leave for Costa Rica on Saturday for a 2 week trip. I wanted to take em out to dinner before they left.
> I'll keep you all updated. Keep it green!


Take care GMO.  This latest crap isn't that bad so they say.  I know a couple of people that have it and they say it is like a bad cold.  keep us informed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Been 26 days without weed for me. I'm almost a virgin again!


Your still one until you have had me deep inside ya LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

gmo said:


> Gosh, night sweats. I just woke up drenched in sweat and freezing. Trembling I'm so cold, but the house is 75f and I'm laying next to a fireplace that's been on all night. This sucks.


That is what I have been getting , I have been doing heavy breathing under the blankets to warm up


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Been 26 days without weed for me. I'm almost a virgin again!


Damn, I can't imagine that.  I need marijuana to survive.  Roll me up and smoke me when I am done.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your still one until you have had me deep inside ya LOL


Was that an offer, you silver tongued devil?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Was that an offer, you silver tongued devil?








But Big is who I have my eye on


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Your still one until you have had me deep inside ya LOL


2" isnt deep. Hippie has more hair on his ass then that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Hippie i cant smoke so ive been eating my decarbed dank every night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> 2" isnt deep. Hippie has more hair on his ass then that.


2inches  Is all i wanted to give ya Hops
Did not want to split ya open and cause tearing
Hippies been around the block a few times Im sure and can take all of me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Cant give me something you aint got.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

One question Hippie
How the Heck does Hops know about your bear hair if im the only one?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cant give me something you aint got.


I will bring my box of Toys LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> One question Hippie
> How the Heck does Hops know about your bear hair if im the only one?


Sorry. I don't kiss and tell.
Man, this thread went WAY off topic!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2022)

Sick Bastards. Cant take yall anywhere.


----------



## gmo (Jan 26, 2022)

Just got up from a nap a while ago. Fever is back and it took all of my energy to get up and go to the kitchen to re-up on my meds. My better half advised me that she'd feel better if I took a rapid test so that we know of it's COVID or not so that we can try and reduce the chances of her getting it. Also, so that if it wasn't COVID that I could seek medical help/prescriptions. We're certainly on the same page that everyone at the state level of government and department of health in New Mexico can go **** themselves. I won't be one of their fear mongering statistics.

Anyway, the rapid test showed a positive result. I'll be fighting this at home for the next couple of days and hopefully back on my feet ASAP. I did work in my garden for a few minutes earlier today because I know how healing that is for me. I hate being still, and I hate being sick, but I guess that's the reality for now...I'll be around to ** with you all a bit more than normal!


----------



## pute (Jan 26, 2022)

Positive vibes sent your way gmo.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 26, 2022)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 26, 2022)

Get Better GMO
My headache is getting better


----------



## boo (Jan 26, 2022)

hang in there gmo, rest...


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 26, 2022)

boo said:


> hang in there gmo, rest...


That's about all you can do.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 26, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Im a stoner without being stoned I thought you answered me Back
> Have not smoked or eaten weed in over 5 days now


For the love of pete, spark one up.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2022)

Know the feeling GMO. Just got over the shit. Get some rest brother.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Know the feeling GMO. Just got over the shit. Get some rest brother.


Hops or anyone else who had this new virus
Did the inside of you nose burn and feel like something was stuck up in it?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 27, 2022)

No it just felt stuffy all the time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No it just felt stuffy all the time.


Even my dog is having a very hard time breathing through his nose


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 27, 2022)

laying or sleeping on your stomach will help the breathing 

we were lucky because we have an oxygenator and oxy meter and when we got to 92 or lower we fired it up and got some pure oxygen in our lungs….helped with the respiratory symptoms very good


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 27, 2022)

I talked to a friend of mine at the bar Tuesday. She just retired as an RN from Hurley (the butcher shop) hospital. She had to get vaxed due to the federal mandate. Within one hour, she had a headache that was located an inch down from the bottom of her ear and two inches towards her spine. It comes back every day in the exact same spot. She eats a couple of Advil and it leaves. When it comes back, she eats more. Every day since the shot, she's been surviving on Advil.
Funny thing, too. It's on the same side that her vaccinated arm is on. Hummm....


----------



## gmo (Jan 27, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Hops or anyone else who had this new virus
> Did the inside of you nose burn and feel like something was stuck up in it?


I had that sensation earlier today after blowing my nose. It was a pretty sharp burning sensation in one nostril that disipated after a few minutes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 27, 2022)

gmo said:


> I had that sensation earlier today after blowing my nose. It was a pretty sharp burning sensation in one nostril that disipated after a few minutes.


yep But mine is still there , I was able to do normal routine today , but did need a nap
Maybe its something else in my case .If it gets worse I guess I will look for a test site


----------



## spunom (Jan 27, 2022)

To all of you who are afflicted - I hope the ride ends with y'all back in business. You'll be stronger when you get better.

I've been thinking about this whole covid thing... Here's my thoughts:

Countries that are allies and enemeys alike employ a vast network of intelligence gathering mechanisms. I can't see one country's agency that deals with infectious viruses not having their data streamed to other similar agencies directly if shit hits the fan. They're all up in each other's business and saw this coming. And did nada.

They already had the development of the mRNA concept in place. I just saw today where they (may) have one to vaccinate folks from HIV already  It really could be a great technology if they can figure out how to program it for the different proteins. To get there tho....


~62% of the world population has received at least one shot. When they started this, I think the target was like 70% - 80%? Either way... Back then, they had everything locked the fk down. Folks were running to get tested! They were scared to death of dying. They didn't think it thru tho...

This thing spread like fire during the panic they created. They couldn't have a vaccine too soon. They couldn't wait too long. They were racing against nature. They can't get to their 70/80%. 

Why? Because they didn't account for people not believing their bull manure or just not giving a flying fornication. They never intended to vaccinate people from this. Wonder why you got a shot then felt the shot of COVID? It's a placebo. They were only interested in seeing the base ingredients would kill people. It did, but not alot.  They dont care to kill a few rats as long as it serves the greater good.

It can't be a coincidence that natural immunity among ~40% of the unvaccinated world is keeping pace with the rest in resistance to COVID. They just admitted that ~75% of COVID deaths where COVID only got the assist. That means it isn't as deadly as even early numbers said it was. But now they know they can use mRNA on the public with minimal loss. 

They are easing restrictions now to soothe the flailing economy and battle inflation. They're still pushing vaccines, but they don't give a fk if you get it or not. They got their answers and funding to get down to business. 

When the dust settles, and they've started curing real diseases, they will have  gained the love of the world thru the millions of people who gave their lives to help create the cures of tomorrow.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 27, 2022)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 28, 2022)

patwi said:


> Interesting Albert Pike the Confederate General and Grand Master 33rd Degree Mason predicted this mess. Pike is the only Confederate to this day to still have his statue in Washington DC ... in the mid late 1800s he predicted 3 future World Wars
> 
> How far back does Masonry go back and what powerful group is its' base?
> 
> spunom, I'm of standing that the cure to cancers has been found, along with other diseases but there is a phenomenal human trait of greed that prevents that knowledge from surfacing.


They want us to DIE, the world would run out of food if we did not , not to mention the water wars that would be created.


----------



## gmo (Jan 29, 2022)

Day 5 since initial symptoms appeared. I'm feeling almost 100%. I didn't get a great night's sleep last night, but regardless I'm feeling human again. I do still have a pretty terrible cough, but it's most certainly not as frequent as it was the past couple of days. I haven't had a fever in over 48 hours, body aches have almost completely diminished, no sore throat at all, much less congested. I do have some brain fog going on, but that could be due to the lack of sleep. All in all, I'd say I'm on the mend and am going to beat this thing in the next couple of days.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> To all of you who are afflicted - I hope the ride ends with y'all back in business. You'll be stronger when you get better.
> 
> I've been thinking about this whole covid thing... Here's my thoughts:
> 
> ...





gmo said:


> Day 5 since initial symptoms appeared. I'm feeling almost 100%. I didn't get a great night's sleep last night, but regardless I'm feeling human again. I do still have a pretty terrible cough, but it's most certainly not as frequent as it was the past couple of days. I haven't had a fever in over 48 hours, body aches have almost completely diminished, no sore throat at all, much less congested. I do have some brain fog going on, but that could be due to the lack of sleep. All in all, I'd say I'm on the mendme here  and am going to beat this thing in the next couple of days.


Almost the same here Brother


----------



## gmo (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Almost the same here Brother


Glad to hear it!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

gmo said:


> Glad to hear it!eryday


The sweats and burning nose drip down back of throat was bad but The Headaches was the worst part for me
Im use to body pain every day


----------



## gmo (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The sweats and burning nose drip down back of throat was bad but The Headaches was the worst part for me
> Im use to body pain every day


Yes! Forgot to mention that my headache is finally gone. That (and the fever) we're probably worst symptoms for me, aside from the high fever and chills on day 1 and 2. That headache was relentless and unlike what I've ever experienced before.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Seems like everybody has turned the corner on this shitt. Glad to hear.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

gmo said:


> Yes! Forgot to mention that my headache is finally gone. That (and the fever) we're probably worst symptoms for me, aside from the high fever and chills on day 1 and 2. That headache was relentless and unlike what I've ever experienced before.


My Fever never went over 100 but I run normal 96.8 yep Im a ******


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Seems like everybody has turned the corner on this shitt. Glad to hear.


'Til the next round.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> 'Til the next round.


They won't be happy until they kill all the Old hardcores


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah and I finally got over that fking cough. Actually was able to smoke a bowl.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah and I finally got over that fking cough. Actually was able to smoke a bowl.


Sweet! But the question remains... maybe the most important question... Does the beer taste good again yet?


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Damn, now I want a bowl and a Modelo.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

Bong and bud light here homie.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> Bong and bud light here homie.


I get way to loaded smoking a bong.  I have to pace myself now days.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

Don't get me wrong....it's not how high...it is what these old lungs can take.






I can't do that anymore.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Don't get me wrong....it's not how high...it is what these old lungs can take.


I hear ya man. I used to have whale lungs. Lately, ol bongita chokes me to death. I just don't like bowls. They make my mouth hot. You know what I used to love? My hitter box! Time for some internet commerce!!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2022)

spunom said:


> I hear ya man. I used to have whale lungs. Lately, ol bongita chokes me to death. I just don't like bowls. They make my mouth hot. You know what I used to love? My hitter box! Time for some internet commerce!!


That is what I use.  Used to pass joints now mostly smoke alone.  My hitter let's the taste and flavor come out.  After the first couple of hits a joint taste's like azz to me.  Bong Burns down deep.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

pute said:


> That is what I use.  Used to pass joints now mostly smoke alone.  My hitter let's the taste and flavor come out.  After the first couple of hits a joint taste's like azz to me.  Bong Burns down deep.


 The only good hit of a joint is the first one. A hitter is the first hit over and over. I'm a loner stoner too. Joints are better in a circle. I still roll on up sometimes to burn while me and the girls are outside.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

Fk amazon... Earliest delivery 2/8??? The peddler's mall opens at 12 tomorrow. They may have one.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Drinking a cold beer and smoking a bowl.
Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 29, 2022)

.


----------



## spunom (Jan 29, 2022)

patwi said:


> Interesting Albert Pike the Confederate General and Grand Master 33rd Degree Mason predicted this mess. Pike is the only Confederate to this day to still have his statue in Washington DC ... in the mid late 1800s he predicted 3 future World Wars
> 
> How far back does Masonry go back and what powerful group is its' base?
> 
> spunom, I'm of standing that the cure to cancers has been found, along with other diseases but there is a phenomenal human trait of greed that prevents that knowledge from surfacing.


The greed of the few with an insatiable lust for power is what keeps the world in a constant state of turmoil. Especially now...

24 hour news, social media, and frequent updates have all opened the floodgates to keep most of the population fighting amongst themselves and valuing their existence on the amount of likes they get or keeping up with the Joneses or standing up for/against the current needy/hated.

The ones that have the world as their chess board have learned how to use all of it to keep the livestock from tearing down the fence.

I started looking at the Free Masons roundabout the end 2000. Long story short... opinions of their dogma are split. 

Somewhere, someone(s), have documentation of what they believed their purpose to be. Like wise people, they are holding them devoted-monk-style. I'd love to get a peek. Being as I won't.. 

I believe that they believed that thru freedom and community - not driven by what could be gained, but shared - a nation of people could make the world a better place. Later generations in their ranks lost sight of the intention and only saw the means to wealth and power and poisoned the whole.

The powers that be keep us fighting and dying while they hold everything that can used to stop it tight against their chests. I do believe that the ability to cure many of the plagues that inflict the human race exist. They just don't care to waste them on the pawns.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Why can't we all just act like adults and get along. We should never let our views cause us not to be brothers and sisters. This world would be fked if we all were exactly the same. 
I myself am sick of it. Ppl fighting like children and acting like morons.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Seems to be the world we live in today.  Personally I would gladly stop if the dark side would leave me alone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 30, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

.


----------



## gmo (Jan 31, 2022)

I think it's safe to say I've kicked it. I'm back at work and feeling almost 100%. Thanks to all of you for the well wishes!


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 1, 2022)

Freedom rallies have been happening all over the world and the media has been quite about it.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Feb 2, 2022)

Just saw that the difference between those who died from covid  vaxed vs non vaxed was .02%.  In other words basically no difference.  All the ** was for nothing. Who would have thought.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

It's all going to come out sooner or later.


----------



## pute (Feb 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's all going to come out sooner or later.


Needs to come out NOW, been long ENOUGH.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 3, 2022)

*Covid-19: Pharmaceutical giants, Gates, Fauci, UK officials accused of crimes against humanity in International Criminal Court complaint*



			https://www.riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/modern-day-censorship/covid-19-pharmaceutical-giants-gates-fauci-uk-officials-accused-of-crimes-against-humanity-in-international-criminal-court-complaint/
		


This was filed on December 19 2021. I don't know how long it takes to be heard.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Feb 16, 2022)

Three weeks ago a convoy of trucks headed to the Canadian capital of Ottawa from Vancouver
to protest the governments wanting to bring in vaccine mandates. By the time it reached Ottawa
it was over 160 kilometres long and its been growing ever since. A large group of farmers joined
in with their equipment as well. Another large group blocked a major bridge connecting Canada
to the U.S. They have been peacefully protesting for three weeks now. It has grown to thousands
of people. Our prime minister is refusing to meet with them. In fact he claimed had to go into 
quarantine because he was exposed to someone with Covid.

Our prime minister had called them a fringe group with unacceptable views. However polling
companies surveyed Canadians and found 56% agreed with the truckers and other protesters.

The protesters have been cleaning up the area and there has been no vandalism and the
crime rate in the area has dropped significantly since they arrived.
Canadian have a constitutional right to peaceful assembly. The prime minister has declared
the Emergency Powers Act, the equivalent of the War Measures Act to try and end the protests.
To me there is something seriously wrong with this picture.


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 16, 2022)

Did you see the female comedian on the tube? She was on stage, bragging about having the two shots and two boosters, and saying she was still having her periods (still fertile), and a minute later, passes out and cracks her skull on the floor and gets hauled off to the hospital?
Guess she shouldn't have bragged so quickly. No vax for me, thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2022)

Thats Karma for the B.itch.


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did you see the female comedian on the tube? She was on stage, bragging about having the two shots and two boosters, and saying she was still having her periods (still fertile), and a minute later, passes out and cracks her skull on the floor and gets hauled off to the hospital?
> Guess she shouldn't have bragged so quickly. No vax for me, thanks.


You just made my day Hippie. 

Went to the local mall for shoes today.  I never go there because it is a kids hang out and the stores have all gone weird these days.  One thing I noticed walking around was even though the mask mandate has been lifted is the millennials and younger are still wearing face diapers......Nobody my age had one on.  Also it was Rosters dream....all the girls have gotten rotund....

Sometimes it is nice being old.


----------



## stain (Feb 16, 2022)

The NWO doesn't want to take control of the world... It wants to keep it.......


----------



## pute (Feb 16, 2022)

^^^To late they already know all they need to know


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 17, 2022)

*REMEMBER TO ENTER BUD OF THE MONTH





*


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

^^^^^a free covid shot to the winner


----------



## stain (Feb 17, 2022)

and a lifetime of VAIDS!!!!


pute said:


> ^^^^^a free covid shot to the winner


----------



## spunom (Feb 17, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^^a free covid shot to the winner


Sounds like some is trying to rig the contest


----------



## pute (Feb 17, 2022)

spunom said:


> Sounds like some is trying to rig the contest


Come on, I was in the car business......TRUST ME


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2022)

I'd rather loose.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2022)

pute said:


> Come on, I was in the car business......TRUST ME


Even has the deluxe smoke up the azz deluxe kit


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 19, 2022)

^^^^go fk yourself


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Her Royal Queen has Covid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

The new Baher Mask
Will drive everything away


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 20, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^^go fk yourself


You are talking to Trudou, right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You are talking to Trudou, right?


Most likely Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 288772


Sheeple?


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The new Baher Mask
> Will drive everything away
> View attachment 288647


take care of a mouse problem too


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 3, 2022)

My oldest and dearest friend just shot me a text. He's been in the hospital. They thought he was going to die. Blood clots. Triple vaxed. 

None for me, thanks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My oldest and dearest friend just shot me a text. He's been in the hospital. They thought he was going to die. Blood clots. Triple vaxed.
> 
> None for me, thanks.


Sorry Hippie
Fuccking bastards Lied to us all. They have no clue what is still going to happen to Vaccine takers. Did he say anything about how he noticed anything was wrong and why he went to hospital to begin with. I ask because I have a lot of Family that took the 3 shots. Would be good to know what to look for in a so called extremely Rare side effect that is happening to many now.
The web has pretty much gone silent on clots this year


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 288772


Hopper is trying out the new scream proof masks 
No lambs screaming can be heard during his next romp in the hay with the poor sheepies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

They are very thankful for his Tiny Hands  for sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2022)

Go to bed Roster.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Go to bed Roster.


----------



## boo (Mar 3, 2022)

dood's gettin a little uppity as of late 'eh...


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 3, 2022)

I've decided to change to no comment. This question is too controversial.


----------



## pute (Mar 3, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> I've decided to change to no comment. This question is too controversial.


My only comment is no comment still ain't got the shot still ain't got sick.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


> My only comment is no comment still ain't got the shot still ain't got sick.



Must.....Be strong...

Button--- Lip. (mine, I have a strong opinion here but button is better.)

My little girl had Covid a few weeks ago, this is a touchy subject all, let's keep it light so we can stay friendly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Ive had the fking Covid twice and got the god damn Vaccine. Enough said.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> I've decided to change to no comment. This question is too controversial.


WOW,,,Now thats impressive brother. Much respect.  Dont see that too often nowadays.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Isnt that the fking truth. And by the way the truth is finally starting to come out thank god.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Isnt that the fking truth. And by the way the truth is finally starting to come out thank god.








what is Truth?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

The truth is that fker was lying his ass off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

It's Out There


----------



## stain (Mar 4, 2022)

Baby formula kills 2. Pulled from the market.... Lawsuits!!!!

Vaccine kills 1000's +. (way more) Injured 10's of thousands..... Mandated!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Ask my brother Walt, he will tell you. Cause i dont know shit


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The truth is that fker was lying his ass off.



with all due respect Bro , isn’t that just your opinion?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Yep just like yours. Thought that was what this was all about, Opinions. Now what?


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep just like yours. Thought that was what this was all about, Opinions. Now what?



truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Love ya bro. Its all good my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

I suppose we could post scientific abstracts with peer reviewed studies….

I know there is some empirical truth out there somewhere

it is becoming more and more difficult to get past Opinions and get to empirical truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Good luck finding the whole truth anymore my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ask my brother Walt, he will tell you. Cause i dont know shit


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Next will be an IV drip.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Ya know they still do a blood letting procedure on people.
My sister in law has a high iron disease, ( *Hemochromatosis)*

      it has to be monitored and every few month they bleed out a pint or so to readjust her blood.


----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 4, 2022)

Truth is.....I ain't taking the fargin shot.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive had the fking Covid twice and got the god damn Vaccine. Enough said.



And your here alive.... The vaccine MAY have saved your life. We don't really know do we.

The vaccine may save lives.  The Vaccine may kill. Who's right? Nobody knows....

There are too many unknowns here all, there are no definite answers. With this in mind, respect for others views is key. Nobody is wrong or right even the doctors have their heads up their  A$$es

Respect.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> And your here alive.... The vaccine MAY have saved your life. We don't really know do we.
> 
> The vaccine may save lives.  The Vaccine may kill. Who's right? Nobody knows....
> 
> ...



would you believe peer reviewed Abstracts on the subject of Covid?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> And your here alive.... The vaccine MAY have saved your life. We don't really know do we.
> 
> The vaccine may save lives.  The Vaccine may kill. Who's right? Nobody knows....
> 
> ...


Brother ive been shot,run over,open heart sugery and had doctors tell my wife they have lost me three times. I dont think the vaccine had anything to do with that.
My wife got the Covid both times i did . My Son got the covid.She nor my son has had the Vaccine and she is 70yrs old. They both didnt get as sick as i did.
I got the shot one month before i got the covid the second time. Go fking figure. I am a Project Manager for a Federal Contractor is the god damn reason i got the damn shot. Everybody in our office got the Vaccine and everybody in our office got sick as shit from Covid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Kiss azz LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I have been dead for many years after I was shot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Brain Dead LOL
Just beating Hops to it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

pute said:


>


Never realized how much the kid who plays Young Sheldon and Tom looked alike


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have been dead for many years after I was shot


How close was your skull to the barrel of the Howitzer?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Still can not make a tight fist with my hands 
So much for a good time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> How close was your skull to the barrel of the Howitzer?


Darn good thing me head was almost as hard as our war hero's


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 4, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> would you believe peer reviewed Abstracts on the subject of Covid?



When it comes to Covid, I believe in nothing. Jack


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Whos Jack?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Whos Jack?


He don't know Jack


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

I once knew a Jack Meoff


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeah i dont think Bigs first name is Jack.


----------



## bombtombadil (Mar 4, 2022)

Sigh, I failed to keep my button on my lip. I'm bad about that


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I once knew a Jack Meoff


I absolutely knew a kid named Jack Kneoff


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

bombtombadil said:


> When it comes to Covid, I believe in nothing. Jack




well alrighttttttttty then


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

Bigsur51 Jack Of All Trades


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Bigsur51 Jack Of All Trades




Licensed Journeyman Cement Mason Local 690 Tulsa Oklahoma Bro 

got my card back in the 70’s


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 4, 2022)

OH look another med that was approved by the CDC.


Zantac, the popular heartburn medication, has been linked to prostate cancer after the FDA found it contains more than 3,000 times the approved intake of NDMA, a cancer-causing chemical.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 4, 2022)

Look up a lot of the crap the feed the masses It too causes Cancer in lab animals


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Mar 8, 2022)

heard that fauci is under a witness protection blanket .. lol


----------



## pute (Mar 8, 2022)

I wondered where he went.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

just had a moment of levity.  I have decide to take the shot


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not in a million years.


Stupid me I got 1&2 but no more.


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Stupid me I got 1&2 but no more.


Ha ha...I think the jabs made you a wise man


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> Stupid me I got 1&2 but no more.


I ended up getting the J&J because I'm a Federal Contractor. And 6 weeks later got the fking Covid for the second time.


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 290115


MID TERMS


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

Has anyone else been exposed to this shti and been unaffected?

Everyone I work with has had it. We spend alot of time in close quarters due to my "dealership" being stuck in the past and using archaic means to split and reassemble tractors. 

Seriously... When we are putting them back together, it is beyond common to be within two to three feet of each other (all three of us) struggling to get the job done (aka cussing and gratuitous amounts of expulsion of lung air because the owner refuses to understand that there are tools to simplify and expedite the process which would offset the money spent).

Yet here I am... Have never been tested and never shown a single symptom of this virus.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> Has anyone else been exposed to this shti and been unaffected?
> 
> Everyone I work with has had it. We spend alot of time in close quarters due to my "dealership" being stuck in the past and using archaic means to split and reassemble tractors.
> 
> ...




just think of it as the regular flu…sometimes we get it , sometimes we don't

the good news is there is a 99.7% chance of full recovery


----------



## Patwi (Mar 9, 2022)

.


----------



## spunom (Mar 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> just think of it as the regular flu…sometimes we get it , sometimes we don't
> 
> the good news is there is a 99.7% chance of full recovery


I'm going with I'm superhuman


----------



## pute (Mar 9, 2022)

My whole family.  My daughter almost went to the hospital but got better.  I am sure the rest of us have had it just a systematic.


----------



## JoseyWales (Mar 10, 2022)

pute said:


> just had a moment of levity.  I have decide to take the shot


That was a funny move.


WeedHopper said:


> I ended up getting the J&J because I'm a Federal Contractor. And 6 weeks later got the fking Covid for the second time.


I could be wrong but they made one series of vaccine for Covid-19. Every year they need to develop a flue vaccine because each year it's a little different, so it stands to reason the vaccine will not work with different variants. This was all ** and I bet what we have gone through for the last 6 months was the regular seasonal flue.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2022)

Yep. The flu shot is normally about 50% effective.


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

Where is Fauci...  I need instructions.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 10, 2022)

is this Thread still going?

my gawd , somebody please pull the plug

or , who will be making the last post here to be a thread killer when this China flu b s finally fades away?


----------



## pute (Mar 10, 2022)

I can't find the plug,  he will be back just on the shelf until the next round.  Take heart, there is always the face diaper.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> View attachment 291635






What the workers see


----------



## Witchking (Mar 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> is this Thread still going?
> 
> my gawd , somebody please pull the plug
> 
> or , who will be making the last post here to be a thread killer when this China flu b s finally fades away?


If it EVER fades away. I am interested to see what kind of "Variant" comes out right before Midterms. Mail in ballots anyone???


----------



## Patwi (Mar 28, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm watching for the first of the masses to begin dropping like flies...explain that faucci...


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

Six weeks after the second Pfizer pin, this happened. That used to be a heavily calloused hand, but no more. Only a few thousand people had the exact same thing happen right after getting the vaccine, so of course it wasn't the cause. There was even an article denying it circulating in the media. I'll never know.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 28, 2022)

Looks like my palm when I was 13.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 28, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like my palm when I was 13.


I bet it didn't stop you : )


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 28, 2022)

Never will take that poison I have a immune system that nature gave me I'm not destroying it nope nope


----------



## pute (Mar 28, 2022)

^^^^same here


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2022)

I am a Project Manager that works in Federal Buildings. I took the J&J to keep my job. I fought it right down to the last minute. Got the shot than the mother fking courts stopped the mandates.
I've had nothing but issues since with Afib. Don't know if it was the shot or just circumstance. My Wife says it's the shot. Either way I've had the god damn Covid twice already. Wasn't any different than any other Flu I have had nor did the shot stop me from getting it. 2nd time I got the covid I had gotten the shot 7weeks prior to coming down with the crap. And I have heart problems. The virus didn't effect my heart in the least.
Total complete bullshit. Pandemic my ass. Money, money, money, control, control, control That's all this god damn thing was ever about and most ppl ate it hook line and sinker and I still see fking idiots wearing a mask in their car by themselves. Makes me sick


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 29, 2022)

Well, there's the new "Russians are coming" strain to worry us about. Lockdowns for everyone, you know, in case of nuclear war.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Going in for my 10th booster shot today, I is so scared of getting sick
I had my Doctor write up some extra scrips for me Boosters
So far one side effects and I feel Great


----------



## pute (Mar 29, 2022)

I read more and more about side effects every day.  For O'l farts a weekend immune system seems to be what is effecting us.

Hopper that sounds like what you are experiencing.  I have a neighbor dealing with the same issues.

I still am jab free with no sign of this shit.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Looks like my palm when I was 13.


How bad does it look now ?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I am a Project Manager that works in Federal Buildings. I took the J&J to keep my job. I fought it right down to the last minute. Got the shot than the mother fking courts stopped the mandates.
> I've had nothing but issues since with Afib. Don't know if it was the shot or just circumstance. My Wife says it's the shot. Either way I've had the god damn Covid twice already. Wasn't any different than any other Flu I have had nor did the shot stop me from getting it. 2nd time I got the covid I had gotten the shot 7weeks prior to coming down with the crap. And I have heart problems. The virus didn't effect my heart in the least.
> Total complete bullshit. Pandemic my ass. Money, money, money, control, control, control That's all this god damn thing was ever about and most ppl ate it hook line and sinker and I still see fking idiots wearing a mask in their car by themselves. Makes me sick


A Good friend has had the shots with a Booster and guess what
He has been in E Room 3 times now and diagnosed with Afib within a year of the shots. He thinks the same . The doctors even think the same now just can not say it in public but in exam room they tell him could be .
He now has a devise in his chest for the next 3 yrs to monitor the Afib. and he is 63yrs old in great shape and heart of a bear.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

@blackhydra:

Well, he has since discovered sex wax lubricants.

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Six weeks after the second Pfizer pin, this happened. That used to be a heavily calloused hand, but no more. Only a few thousand people had the exact same thing happen right after getting the vaccine, so of course it wasn't the cause. There was even an article denying it circulating in the media. I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 291657


Hey Crash How did your doc explain this ?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Well, he has since discovered sex wax lubricants.
> 
> Bubba


Home made THC sex balms LOL


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

boo said:


> I'm watching for the first of the masses to begin dropping like flies...explain that faucci...


It already has, sadly. No media coverage....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Six weeks after the second Pfizer pin, this happened. That used to be a heavily calloused hand, but no more. Only a few thousand people had the exact same thing happen right after getting the vaccine, so of course it wasn't the cause. There was even an article denying it circulating in the media. I'll never know.
> 
> View attachment 291657


I had something like this, but only on one finger tip....it went away....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Home made THC sex balms LOL


Where's Weed lord, we gotta tell him about this idea? He may have already discovered it .

Bubba


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Another guy I know who had the 2 Pfizer shots has noticed that any cuts or scabs healing over are taking much more time to close and heal up. Even the scars are turning purple like aids does to the victims. 
Tell me this vaccine does not Stink of Fauci all over it,


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Where's Weed lord, we gotta tell him about this idea? He may have already discovered it .
> 
> Bubba


Nevr meet that person, sounds like a cool dude


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Hey Crash How did your doc explain this ?



I didn't bring it up. It's hard to speak to someone about the risks of taking useless measures against a virus when both of us are wearing masks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Going in for my 10th booster shot today, I is so scared of getting sick
> I had my Doctor write up some extra scrips for me Boosters
> So far one side effects and I feel Great
> View attachment 291755


What'd ya get on your free pizza?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What'd ya get on your free pizza?


Little spiky balls


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 29, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Little spiky balls


You're weird. I love you.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You're weird. I love you.


Right Back at Ya Brother


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 29, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I had something like this, but only on one finger tip....it went away....
> 
> Bubba


Stay away from those stink holes I heard they can swallow a car


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2022)

I have not really been on here in a few years. I saw this thread come across my e-mail so I had to look. If you have the time, start reading the thread from the start. It is a hoot. In the beginning, so many posts are parroting the Fauch and his messaging and they continue parroting ‘the message’ even as it flip-flopped multiple times. I never got the jab (nor have I masked up in a very long time even during the mandates) and have not had Covid as far as I know and I survived. The COVIDiots like to say the jab saved them from more severe symptoms or death so how come I have had no symptoms and I am still alive? It couldn’t be the 99.7% survival rate(which is being adjusted up now that the CDC and foreign health authorities are saying COVID deaths were over counted)…


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Hey Oldfogey8, bro good to see you again. Hope you drop by more often my friend and hang out with us. Sounds like you would fit right in with us old farts..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2022)

I was a member of the old farts club but I kinda stopped growing and stopped coming here for that reason among others(politics). I was a member of the private group that left here en masse but that one got too political for my taste as well so I am a freelancer I guess now…


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was a member of the old farts club but I kinda stopped growing and stopped coming here for that reason among others(politics). I was a member of the private group that left here en masse but that one got too political for my taste as well so I am a freelancer I guess now…


I remember you Brother, You were OK in my book stick around 
Site has cooled its tones, bunch of Great people and Growers here now.
Thanks to Pute and Weedhopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I was a member of the old farts club but I kinda stopped growing and stopped coming here for that reason among others(politics). I was a member of the private group that left here en masse but that one got too political for my taste as well so I am a freelancer I guess now…


I Tried to stop it my friend and i have proof.. Read the links below.






						Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2
					

Evening OFC I got way to high at work today. I think I was higher than I have ever been. Found My limit. Had 3 bud caps at 6 am and 3 more at 10.30 walked out of work Higher than I was that AM. Giggy I was so high I drove right past Post Office. Will go to my little Office tomorrow.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				








__





						Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2
					

I have no problems with that Rose. What i have a problem with is the put downs of our President and the Orange name calling crap. Its not necessary to bring up your dislikes of the President in order to talk about such things. And if it is necessary, ,then it will become Political,,which will...




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				








__





						Home of the Old Fart's Club part 2
					

I have no problems with that Rose. What i have a problem with is the put downs of our President and the Orange name calling crap. Its not necessary to bring up your dislikes of the President in order to talk about such things. And if it is necessary, ,then it will become Political,,which will...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2022)

I remember that post and remember how the thread, the forum and the world was falling apart at the time. How I yearn for those days though. Things have become(at least on the world stage) much worse since. Sorry. I am hijacking this thread. Back to COVID jabs. My vote is ‘no’. I will not get the jab..,


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

This is the new world order. They distract you with old irrelevant plights while they destroy the best parts of what’s left.
Anti lynching law got signed today  the fk


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

Welcome back, OF! No politics here anymore, just laughs and lots of info. Lots of crazy mofo's, too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Oldfogy is a great member and always was. Glad he is posting on the Passion again.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Mar 30, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> This is the new world order. They distract you with old irrelevant plights while they destroy the best parts of what’s left.
> Anti lynching law got signed today  the fk



I suppose if I were a politician I would want laws to protect me from lynch mobs. I might even develop a serious fear of rope in general : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

Now they want everyone to get another shot. Why don't they just put us on a portable IV drip.


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now they want everyone to get another shot. Why don't they just put us on a portable IV drip.


Yeah, but there's the free pizza......


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I had something like this, but only on one finger tip....it went away....
> 
> Bubba


me too !


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Now they want everyone to get another shot. Why don't they just put us on a portable IV drip.


Coming out with a Covid suppository called the "Innuendo vaccine ". Your safety is their number one priority right to the end..


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Welcome back, OF! No politics here anymore, just laughs and lots of info. Lots of crazy mofo's, too.


Where?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 30, 2022)

One just posted above me.


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> One just posted above me.


Joe?


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)

My name is Abey Normal Maybe that will be my new screen name


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Coming out with a Covid suppository called the "Innuendo vaccine ". Your safety is their number one priority right to the end..


#1 priority for where the #2 comes from(on most of us)….


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> #1 priority for where the #2 comes from(on most of us)….


And we want to keep it that way !


----------



## Patwi (Mar 30, 2022)

!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 6, 2022)

I went to see a specialist at Mass General today. An hour drive each way and got to wait an hour in the examination room for the doctor. I liked her the first time I had an appointment with her. She was very talkative and listened well to what is going on with me. This visit was different. She walked into the room and asked a couple of yes/no answer questions. Then she asked about COVID. I said I hadn’t had it that I knew of. She responded ‘no, I mean a COVID vaccination’. I told her I didn’t get it. A couple of advertisement/propaganda statements later she refused to make eye contact and told me to follow up with my neurologist and out the door she went. She spent less than 5 minutes with me, asked me no questions about my issues and I got to pay $750/hour for the visit. Jab shaming and jab pressure are mf’ing real. This was after finding out this morning that my wife’s unemployment hearing was postponed after initially being delayed a month because her employer(the state) didn’t get their crap together to file their paperwork denying her employment because she refused the jab for religious reasons(which they allowed an exemption for). The fired her 6 months ago and we have still received no benefits. Their argument is that because her working remotely(her accommodation plan)would cause ‘undue hardship’ on the agency after her entire agency had worked remotely for 18 months. The jab victims went back to in-person work for about 2 weeks then the office was closed because of a COVID outbreak among the jabbed there. You can’t make this crap up. This is a crazy world… :angry face:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)

No thanks. I've never taken a flu vaccine and I'm certainly not going to start now. Good nutrition and exercise is my cure for what ails me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ilikebigbuds said:


> No thanks. I've never taken a flu vaccine and I'm certainly not going to start now. Good nutrition and exercise is my cure for what ails me. View attachment 292972


I haven’t taken the flu jab in 20 something years. I read the informed consent literature while waiting for the shot and walked out. At least there was informed consent for the flu vaccine(an actual vaccine by the old definition which the COVID jab is not). Now it is no jab, no job. Total **…


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Pure comedy.  Love this thread.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Put me down as a No.....oh wait....I have already voted.  Can I vote again?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 6, 2022)

Only by mail in ballot.


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

I just purchased 1,000.  How many can I submit  at one time if I am a conservative


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 6, 2022)

pute said:


> I just purchased 1,000.  How many can I submit  at one time if I am a conservative


All of them, but they won't be counted.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I haven’t taken the flu jab in 20 something years. I read the informed consent literature while waiting for the shot and walked out. At least there was informed consent for the flu vaccine(an actual vaccine by the old definition which the COVID jab is not). Now it is no jab, no job. Total **…


I trust my instincts . I eat healthy,  I  don't stress about shit, I don't fall for the fear mongering propaganda thrown at us daily. I hardly watch TV. I listen to my radio, tend to my shop and my own business.  Those that choose the vaccine are doing what they feel is best for themselves,  just as I choose not to for I feel that is what's best for me.  As it has always been and should continue to be.  FYI, I've never wore a mask. When asked to I suggest they make me. Hasn't happened yet. 2 years of this nonsense.  People act like catching a virus is a new human experience.  Most have lost their darn minds! That's the real crisis!  They so dumb they don't know how dumb they are.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Apr 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I went to see a specialist at Mass General today. An hour drive each way and got to wait an hour in the examination room for the doctor. I liked her the first time I had an appointment with her. She was very talkative and listened well to what is going on with me. This visit was different. She walked into the room and asked a couple of yes/no answer questions. Then she asked about COVID. I said I hadn’t had it that I knew of. She responded ‘no, I mean a COVID vaccination’. I told her I didn’t get it. A couple of advertisement/propaganda statements later she refused to make eye contact and told me to follow up with my neurologist and out the door she went. She spent less than 5 minutes with me, asked me no questions about my issues and I got to pay $750/hour for the visit. Jab shaming and jab pressure are mf’ing real. This was after finding out this morning that my wife’s unemployment hearing was postponed after initially being delayed a month because her employer(the state) didn’t get their crap together to file their paperwork denying her employment because she refused the jab for religious reasons(which they allowed an exemption for). The fired her 6 months ago and we have still received no benefits. Their argument is that because her working remotely(her accommodation plan)would cause ‘undue hardship’ on the agency after her entire agency had worked remotely for 18 months. The jab victims went back to in-person work for about 2 weeks then the office was closed because of a COVID outbreak among the jabbed there. You can’t make this crap up. This is a crazy world… :angry face:


This shit right here is the real tragedy!  I'm sorry you are going through this! Doctors are not upholding their oath to their patients.  My husband and I have had similar experiences.  I finally said **** it went on a 28 day water fast and healed my own condition.  Saved my self a ton of $ and feel much better!


----------



## pute (Apr 6, 2022)

Checking out.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 7, 2022)

I miss the scientific method. I based my life around it. Shame it’s irrelevant these days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> All of them, but they won't be counted.


Now that's fking funny.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I miss the scientific method. I based my life around it. Shame it’s irrelevant these days.


Yep and undoubtedly the CDC forgot about using science too. And that little prick in charge of the Covid bullshit doesn't give two shits about science either. It's all about money and control. Hope they all burn in h.ell.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep and undoubtedly the CDC forgot about using science too. And that little prick in charge of the Covid bullshit doesn't give two shits about science either. It's all about money and control. Hope they all burn in h.ell.


Being a moderator has it’s perks, . You can use the ‘****’ word without the post showing ‘****’ but h-e-double hockey sticks needed a period in it. lol. My working vocabulary is pretty colorful/foil mouthed but I self-censor in order to avoid self-canceling myself. I am a victim of the culture we are suffering thru today. Try watching old tv shows and gauge how even stuff from a couple of years ago would have died on the cutting room floor.

‘The science’ is what the Fauch preaches and has nothing to do with actual science(unless you are talking political science but mentioning that could get me censured both here and in the real world). Debating hypotheses has been replaced with dogma where ‘heretics’ lose their livelihood and are mocked for proposing alternative arguments. Humans would still believe the world to be flat and the center of the universe had heroes not stepped up and argued against the prevailing ‘truths’.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 7, 2022)

You can use it too brother. Nobody here is going to get offended. No Snowflakes here that i know of.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Sometimes we can say shit sometimes the filters catch us as well.  You have to learn a new language.  Farg works.   Also fk.    I cuss like a salor and I have found a way to express myself here as well.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh, I forgot....I ain't taking the fk'n shot.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

Went by Dan Blocker's grave not long ago and out of the blue asked him if he was gonna take any shots . All  I got back was that he had talked to Nixon and we all need to see what the Chinese do with their desires of not being an agriculture based country. Michael Landon tried to butt in to the conversation but his pretty hair kept getting in his teeth.      ...  jus' sayin'


no shot fer me either


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Sometimes we can say shit sometimes the filters catch us as well.  You have to learn a new language.  Farg works.   Also fk.    *I cuss like a salor* and I have found a way to express myself here as well.


‘Cuss like a sailor, drink like a mick, my only words of wisdom are just…’

Kid Rock

not a huge fan of his music but I agree with his views on many things…


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

I love Kid Rock.  The interview with Hannity was classic.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

Another Michigan boy that did good in the R&R industry.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I love Kid Rock.  The interview with Hannity was classic.


I will have to watch it. He I saw a video of him where he showed up at a fan’s (who was mentally handicapped) birthday party. That young man was beyond happy. It is good(but rare) to see famous folks giving back…


----------



## Patwi (Apr 7, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2022)

Don't know what to say.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 7, 2022)

I am SO glad I'm retired and can thumb my nose at the local, state, and federal government's illegal mandates.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Done got the fking J&J so I'm not worried about it. Federal buildings done dropped the mask mandate so at least I don't have to wear that stupid fking thing anymore in the buildings.
Absolutely ridiculous. Got that god damn shot and 7weeks later got the fking Covid.


----------



## stain (Apr 12, 2022)

check out stew peters on rumble. Title is Watch the Water. Some might find it very interesting....


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

stain said:


> check out stew peters on rumble. Title is Watch the Water. Some might find it very interesting....


Thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Done got the fking J&J so I'm not worried about it. Federal buildings done dropped the mask mandate so at least I don't have to wear that stupid fking thing anymore in the buildings.
> Absolutely ridiculous. Got that god damn shot and 7weeks later got the fking Covid.


They gave you that covid with the shot. That’s my belief.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

Tin foil on…grain of salt with this?

So a good friend of mine who is a chemist for a roofing materials manufacturing company took a toke last night on the phone and unwound his head to me in about 3 sentences. Said he thinks covid is H1N1 crossed in a lab with AIDS. He explained the uptick in AIDS and subsequent commercials pushing for its medications. Which I actually have noticed. He told me anyone exposed to swine flu is immune. Which blew my freaking mind as I had swine flu, passed those immunities to my kids, and they and I are immune to it - while my wife tested positive when going to the doc for a stomach flu.

I’m not a trained chemist or virologist so I just said “that is quite the theory but how do we prove it?”
He said we can with a 100 million dollar lab.

that answer seemed fitting for us plebs…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Tin foil on…grain of salt with this?
> 
> So a good friend of mine who is a chemist for a roofing materials manufacturing company took a toke last night on the phone and unwound his head to me in about 3 sentences. Said he thinks covid is H1N1 crossed in a lab with AIDS. He explained the uptick in AIDS and subsequent commercials pushing for its medications. Which I actually have noticed. He told me anyone exposed to swine flu is immune. Which blew my freaking mind as I had swine flu, passed those immunities to my kids, and they and I are immune to it - while my wife tested positive when going to the doc for a stomach flu.
> 
> ...


From what I have read, the jab suppresses the immune system in those jabbed. I am no virologist nor a chemist but that makes more sense to me than an HIV hybrid. Cancer cases have surged as well. That AIDS drug they are advertising is kind of a joke. They actually say it won’t prevent you from getting HIV. If someone is trying to sell you something and they tell you it doesn’t necessarily work, why would you buy it? Eating an apple a day may prevent HIV as well as that garbage and is cheaper and unlikely to have side effects…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

Well that’s exactly what aids is. Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome. HIV is “a” virus that causes it. Is it the only one and could one be genetically modified to spread via an upper respiratory virus?


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

Imagine having unlimited funds to create an airborne aids. You probably could.

It might destroy your own people though. so you release another less deadly version 10 years earlier that allows people to develop the antibody to the final killer. Maybe that was h1n1?

Lot of maybes…and that sounds like science fiction…which has basically always dictated the advancement of technology in our future 

what I do know is swine flu appears to be identical to cov. And both originated in a lab in China.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 12, 2022)

I think that's what Fauci was doing in Wuhan, with OUR tax dollars.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

There’s a statistical rule about coincidences. A specific amount or more means the outcome was not organic and was modified by an external source.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 12, 2022)

This looks right. Simply 5 coincidences has a 1% chance of happening such that the original chance of occurrence was 37%.  This 37% as a starting point, keep in mind, is probably ~370,000 times larger then the chance of an airborne pandemic (using the Spanish flu as a reference point with respect to *population multiplied time) assuming somewhere around a thousandth of a percent as a starting point from 100 years and a 10x increase in population.





__





						Maths of coincidence | Understanding Uncertainty
					






					understandinguncertainty.org
				



*somewhat arbitrary numbers with respect to viral spread it’s simply a comparison of population increase after a “pandemic” lmao …BUT increasing populations generally become stronger and more immune to the pathogens in their environment so there’s an argument to make nonetheless 

See I could easily replace fauci and have plenty of slides with statistics ready to go to convince people of anything

brings me back around to my point that if something continually doesn’t make sense to you yet they keep telling you it does, and the info they have is all that matters, and silence those that show dissent…then they often quit or get replaced constantly to shift blame, encourage on tv or flat out physically start riots, all while the stock market booms, and a global pandemic shuts everything down…while they tell you masks and flu shots are not only necessary they are required when the flu mutates constantly and paper and cotton will never prevent or slow the spread of an airborne virus, they tell you the shot they have doesn’t work but you still need to get it, and then our own government exempts the people making the drug from all responsibility and exempts themselves from having to get the shot, then all publicly say they got the shot while later publicly admitting they contracted the virus.
It’s literally the twilight zone now. And the title of this episode is “All the Coincidences.” 

I mean just get in the box car already right?

It’s clearly all bull crap. Every last bit of it. The only thing that is a fact is there is a lab created virus killing people, China is behind it all, and a majority of our politicians are in chinas pocket.

The old wrinkled billionaires “must progress the one world government and die knowing they helped create world peace.” Hahahaaaa


----------



## zem (Apr 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Absolutely ridiculous. Got that god damn shot and 7weeks later got the fking Covid.



I heard about this same thing happening to many people. What happened since this covid hysteria began is insane.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

I still think China was out to kill us and it back fired on them 
Yep prepared for a long time with all the mini bird flu outbreaks and the other viruses they have released on their own people. It' not over yet believe me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Well that’s exactly what aids is. Acquired Immune Deficiency Syndrome. HIV is “a” virus that causes it. Is it the only one and could one be genetically modified to spread via an upper respiratory virus?


No(it is not the only virus)and yes(it could be modified-that is gain of function) but if their were genetic markers that showed a close relation to COVID, it would have been questioned then covered up by the NIH and the CDC, er, I mean would have been quickly dismissed as misinformation. They would never, ever cover anything up. Oops. Sorry. I just think I would have read about that theory on a different site than a grow forum. You buddy could be right though. I am not a virologist, an immunologist or a biologist(I can tell you what a woman is though)…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> No(it is not the only virus)and yes(it could be modified-that is gain of function) but if their were genetic markers that showed a close relation to COVID, it would have been questioned then covered up by the NIH and the CDC, er, I mean would have been quickly dismissed as misinformation. They would never, ever cover anything up. Oops. Sorry. I just think I would have read about that theory on a different site than a grow forum. You buddy could be right though. I am not a virologist, an immunologist or a biologist(I can tell you what a woman is though)…


AH HA  You are a Biologist .........................


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 12, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> AH HA  You are a Biologist .........................


I knew the difference between a boy and a girl in nursery school. Probably before. I think everyone does but a lot of folks are lying…


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I knew the difference between a boy and a girl in nursery school. Probably before. I think everyone does but a lot of folks are lying…


Oh so you too had a little girl say ...... but with one of these, I can get as many of "those" that you little boys have .


----------



## Patwi (Apr 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

/


----------



## boo (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> This looks right. Simply 5 coincidences has a 1% chance of happening such that the original chance of occurrence was 37%.  This 37% as a starting point, keep in mind, is probably ~370,000 times larger then the chance of an airborne pandemic (using the Spanish flu as a reference point with respect to *population multiplied time) assuming somewhere around a thousandth of a percent as a starting point from 100 years and a 10x increase in population.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 22, 2022)

little turd..


----------



## boo (Apr 22, 2022)

tony in his ghetto jeans, what a sight...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 22, 2022)

Such a deadly virus, killed no political royals…strange


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 22, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 22, 2022)

no needle in my arm or anybody in my family......no covod


----------



## Patwi (Apr 23, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 23, 2022)

I just want to smack that Lil Fooker


----------



## boo (Apr 23, 2022)

little tony is one of the most dangerous pathological liars on earth...


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

Little Tony has his hands in a lot of things that would get him tried, convicted, and executed if it all came out.


----------



## pute (Apr 23, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Little Tony has his hands in a lot of things that would get him tried, convicted, and executed if it all came out.


Hoping you are right Hippie.  Frankly I don't see it.  And I can't say why .... already got in trouble once today......


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 23, 2022)

I hear ya. I took it as far as I dared in open forum. I probably can get away with this though;


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

I had a smug grin the entire time and every single person I walked past knew it. Because I never wore a mask.


----------



## Hippie420 (Apr 24, 2022)

I loved the way they always said, "Follow the science". Anybody with two connected brain cells could figure out that if it escaped a level 4 biolab, that paper mask ain't gonna stop it.
I had no problems with people that wanted to wear 'em (OK, I did laugh a little), but I did have a problem with being told that I HAD to.
I figure the government's job is to try to sort out the facts and inform people of their opinions of what the facts are, then back off and let their citizens make their own choices. Anything else is overstepping their powers and is illegal and immoral.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I loved the way they always said, "Follow the science". Anybody with two connected brain cells could figure out that if it escaped a level 4 biolab, that paper mask ain't gonna stop it.
> I had no problems with people that wanted to wear 'em (OK, I did laugh a little), but I did have a problem with being told that I HAD to.
> I figure the government's job is to try to sort out the facts and inform people of their opinions of what the facts are, then back off and let their citizens make their own choices. Anything else is overstepping their powers and is illegal and immoral.


The really scary part is the way China is trying to eradicate it in their Country.
Complete lock downs on all Cities showing any signs of the disease and the place is locked up tighter then the Princesses chastity belt . Just what do They really know about this Virus that escaped from their lab, Must be something really horrible to come if they are so afraid of it. They don't fear much.
They even Laughed at Ben Brendan to his face once.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The really scary part is the way China is trying to eradicate it in their Country.
> Complete lock downs on all Cities showing any signs of the disease and the place is locked up tighter then the Princesses chastity belt . Just what do They really know about this Virus that escaped from their lab, Must be something really horrible to come if they are so afraid of it. They don't fear much.
> They even Laughed at Ben Brendan to his face once.


China is mostly low intelligence, even their leaders. You ever wonder why their entire economy is a Ponzi scheme of trademarked product infringement?
It has everything to do with being an individual (or lack of). In China there is no self awareness or individual responsibility. It’s not part of their culture. You cannot be angry for waiting in line. You do not dream of being a self sufficient individual. They had no Magna Carta. They are culturally one entity. One machine.
And that is their downfall; communism.
Ignore China and the news, it’s fake. They will gladly kill a million of their own to put fear into 10 million non communists.


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 24, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> China is mostly low intelligence, even their leaders. You ever wonder why their entire economy is a Ponzi scheme of trademarked product infringement?
> It has everything to do with being an individual (or lack of). In China there is no self awareness or individual responsibility. It’s not part of their culture. You cannot be angry for waiting in line. You do not dream of being a self sufficient individual. They had no Magna Carta. They are culturally one entity. One machine.
> And that is their downfall; communism.
> Ignore China and the news, it’s fake. They will gladly kill a million of their own to put fear into 10 million non communists.


Yes Sir ! Even Once A Year !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The really scary part is the way China is trying to eradicate it in their Country.
> Complete lock downs on all Cities showing any signs of the disease and the place is locked up tighter then the Princesses chastity belt . Just what do They really know about this Virus that escaped from their lab, Must be something really horrible to come if they are so afraid of it. They don't fear much.
> They even Laughed at Ben Brendan to his face once.


One theory I read somewhere(can’t remember where) is that China is locking down some of the zones that supply the rest of the world with all the ‘stuff’ everyone feels they need to help accelerate the hurt the rest of the world feels to increase prices for goods to increase their profits. Similar to the way OPEC+ limits petroleum supply. Less work and expenses for more revenue.


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The really scary part is the way China is trying to eradicate it in their Country.
> Complete lock downs on all Cities showing any signs of the disease and the place is locked up tighter then the Princesses chastity belt . Just what do They really know about this Virus that escaped from their lab, Must be something really horrible to come if they are so afraid of it. They don't fear much.
> They even Laughed at Ben Brendan to his face once.


They cannot afford to have anyone not working to make the junk the produce.


----------



## spunom (Apr 24, 2022)

Y'all covered that^^^ My bad


----------



## Patwi (Apr 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Apr 29, 2022)

Ha ha


----------



## Patwi (Apr 29, 2022)

!


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 1, 2022)

Found an old dictionary in the basement from 2000. RIP to the true definition of vaccine ca 1800-2021…


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> View attachment 295613


I had a ‘conspiracy theory’ chat with my 27 year old son this morning. Surprisingly he and I see eye to eye on a lot of it. Apparently ‘conspiracy theories’ are not just an old fogey thing anymore. There is hope…


----------



## RosterMan (May 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had a ‘conspiracy theory’ chat with my 27 year old son this morning. Surprisingly he and I see eye to eye on a lot of it. Apparently ‘conspiracy theories’ are not just an old fogey thing anymore. There is hope…


My 27 yr old niece from Cali is a BIG conspiracy person also, she and her friends do not trust the Gov or the medical people at all anymore. Kinda cool to see the whole thing flipping over for those who think they are in charge still.


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

.





.


----------



## RosterMan (May 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> When you mix toxic air with heavy doses of 5G it becomes that cocktail  in the human body that mimics flu symptoms, ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is they are trying to reduce the Earth's surplus populations .


----------



## Hippie420 (May 3, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> So what you are saying is they are trying to reduce the Earth's surplus populations .


----------



## boo (May 3, 2022)

define surplus...


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 3, 2022)

boo said:


> define surplus...


people you don't like.


----------



## boo (May 3, 2022)

they're some folks here that are in deep poo then...


----------



## Patwi (May 3, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 3, 2022)

patwi said:


> Sure, ... nothing better than breathing coal fly ash


Shhhhh … you will give Dr Grouchie a new reason to mask up the masses(but not the elites, never them)…


----------



## pute (May 3, 2022)

I'm livin'n the life...fk it


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Breath deep the glimmering doom.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

I always loved the way that a certain group of people said, "Follow the science!"
Science says life begins at conception. The same group doesn't follow THAT science, do they?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2022)

Those fkers don't follow anything but power and money. Science ain't got shit to do with it and they know it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I always loved the way that a certain group of people said, "Follow the science!"
> Science says life begins at conception. The same group doesn't follow THAT science, do they?


They also believe one can choose a gender and they claim there are north of 100 genders when there are only 2(ok-maybe 3 but hermaphroditism is a lot rarer than dying of COVID(not with COVID))…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those fkers don't follow anything but power and money. Science ain't got shit to do with it and they know it.


Political science is their religion and money is their sacrament…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They also believe one can choose a gender and they claim there are north of 100 genders when there are only 2(ok-maybe 3 but hermaphroditism is a lot rarer than dying of COVID(not with COVID))…


This is a screenshot of a questionnaire that my wife’s former employer(the state of Massachsetts) required all employees to answer…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> This is a screenshot of a questionnaire that my wife’s former employer(the state of Massachsetts) required all employees to answer…View attachment 295856


Weird, the ‘toy gun/Liz Cheney/gun control’ video got uploaded when I didn’t select it…


----------



## RosterMan (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Weird, the ‘toy gun/Liz Cheney/gun control’ video got uploaded when I didn’t select it…


More forced Propaganda on us


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 4, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> More forced Propaganda on us


The report was on gun control and how inexpensive and accessible guns are. They show a table of toy guns priced like toy guns not real guns. To someone unfamiliar with guns(which is most people who are anti-gun), they would think ‘oh, I can get a gun for under $100. This is an outrage!’. Most legal gun owners and concealed carriers respect their guns as deadly weapons and take care to make sure they are secured. Very few legally owned guns are used in crimes. It is a simple fact that the gun-control crowd ignores.


----------



## pute (May 4, 2022)

Think I will take a shot of orange juice.....cause I sure ain't gonna get the Fauci jab.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 295857


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Bunch of  politicians have now tested positive from the super spreader gala event they just held.  Not a mask in site.  Do as I say not as I do. Maybe we will get lucky and one of them will .......


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Forgot where I was at for a second ...... had to edit my last post.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Forgot where I was at for a second ...... had to edit my last post.


Be Careful Hippie420 is watching you


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Be Careful Hippie420 is watching you


Yup, Hippie keeps me in line.


----------



## Hippie420 (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Be Careful Hippie420 is watching you


Yep, just like Santa.


pute said:


> Yup, Hippie keeps me in line.


It's hard, especially when I feel the same way.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

^^^yes but you have better self control


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^yes but you have better self control


Oh How I know this well


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh How I know this well
> View attachment 296017


Love you Roster and want you back.  Takes two to fight.


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

If only you would have taken the vaccine.


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

pute said:


> Love you Roster and want you back.  Takes two to fight.


He shot himself not your fault brother


----------



## pute (May 5, 2022)

Never happened...


----------



## RosterMan (May 5, 2022)

Where is that trouble maker Hippie


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 5, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 13, 2022)

Covid vaccines have failed
					

Don’t take it from me. Take it from the MD with a mask in his profile picture: And from the government of British Columbia, which says that in t…




					alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hops question
When you see your Docs do they break your balls as bad as mine, for not getting the shots.
he was trying to scare me into them again. Covid is coming back near me .


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 19, 2022)

Some friends of my wife, a retired couple, have been holed up in their apartment throughout the entire COVID scare, freaking years of staying home and ordering out. They went out for the first time 2 weeks ago, and both of them have COVID. But now from their sedentary fear driven lifestyle they are out of shape and at high risk for complications, all because of the fear of something they were all but certain to get eventually. They were both "fully vaccinated", of course. COVID vaccine = oxymoron.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

One of my docs spent less than 5 minutes with me recently. 30 seconds after she asked why I hadn’t been jabbed(my words not hers), she flew out the door. COVID is ‘surging’ around me apparently though I wouldn’t know it if the news didn’t flood the region with that info.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Some friends of my wife, a retired couple, have been holed up in their apartment throughout the entire COVID scare, freaking years of staying home and ordering out. They went out for the first time 2 weeks ago, and both of them have COVID. But now from their sedentary fear driven lifestyle they are out of shape and at high risk for complications, all because of the fear of something they were all but certain to get eventually. They were both "fully vaccinated", of course. COVID vaccine = oxymoron.


They changed the definition of ‘vaccine’ in August 2021 so that this therapeutic is now considered a ‘vaccine’. Vaccines used to prevent illness and transmission. That is no longer the case when the new definition is applied.


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> One of my docs spent less than 5 minutes with me recently. 30 seconds after she asked why I hadn’t been jabbed(my words not hers), she flew out the door. COVID is ‘surging’ around me apparently though I wouldn’t know it if the news didn’t flood the region with that info.


One has to think maybe the Docs are getting kick backs from Big Pharma to push their poison for more profit and it will become the new yearly or Bi yearly Vac.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Masks and the current vaccines don't work.  History is proving it every day.  Sure glad I didn't compromise my immune system...fk em.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> One has to think maybe the Docs are getting kick backs from Big Pharma to push their poison for more profit and it will become the new yearly or Bi yearly Vac.


It won’t for me…


----------



## OGKushman (May 19, 2022)

This is how they kill the US and global economy and institute their new forms of payment. Probably in the end some kind of universal payment for order. We have Bernie Madoff to thank for that.


----------



## Patwi (May 19, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> Food and water ?


And lead at high velocity…


----------



## Hippie420 (May 19, 2022)

Old Hen came down with some kind of cold yesterday, and I could feel it a little this morning. Wonder if they'd call it the COVID variant going around MI? There's supposedly two of 'em. 

Notice nobody comes down with a plain old cold or flu anymore? Gotta be the bat soup disease or nothin'.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> One has to think maybe the Docs are getting kick backs from Big Pharma to push their poison for more profit and it will become the new yearly or Bi yearly Vac.


At my last physical I got into and almost (heated) argument over the shot.  I may change Doctors.   This guy has been my primary care physician for over 30 years.  But, I ain't gonna take his s-hit. Wondering how I can find a like minded Doctor.


----------



## Patwi (May 19, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2022)

pute said:


> At my last physical I got into and almost (heated) argument over the shot.  I may change Doctors.   This guy has been my primary care physician for over 30 years.  But, I ain't gonna take his s-hit. Wondering how I can find a like minded Doctor.


Yeah,,,move to Texas. My Doctor dont even make you wear a mask.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,move to Texas. My Doctor dont even make you wear a mask.


I would like to believe me but I would miss tomorrows spring blizzard.


----------



## OGKushman (May 19, 2022)

patwi said:


> Food and water ?


No, I mean payment to an entity for you to “order” something.

It’s currently how the stock market works, it was proliferated by Bernie Madoff and in the market it’s called a pay-to-order-flow. It’s how robinhood, webull, etc…skim off of your transactions.


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

I went to my woke vet, couldn't go in the building and had to stand outside being eaten by mosquitos for an hour...sidewalk exam, everyone had masks on but me...with such a potentially violent dog no one asked me to don facial laundry nor was I if asked...if she hadn't been my vet for 30 plus years I would have walked out...on the way home I sat ata traffic light by the university for 15 minutes...seems some of the younger students are taught to hit the brakes half way thru the intersection...one almost made me eat her prius with my superduty...next time I may oblige...time for a bowl folks, too much fun for me today...to top things off I turned my back on the rooster and yep, he declared war on me...he's still crowing but with a different twang than before I got my hands on him...


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Sounds like My day I almost took out a brand new range rover who did the same darn thing to me
Missed hitting her by 2 inches , both feet on peddle and truck was still rolling. I got out and measure it, than doc asked why blood pressure was higher .


----------



## boo (May 19, 2022)

roster, my BP is still pumping as I almost got out of my truck and throttled her...some dumb fuuk saw my truck idling while I was buying more feed for the animals and thought it was a good idea to poke his head into the rear window...dutch went after him but stayed in the truck as trained...he wont do that again... 
he may be 10 but he launches like he is 2...


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

boo said:


> roster, my BP is still pumping as I almost got out of my truck and throttled her...some dumb fuuk saw my truck idling while I was buying more feed for the animals and thought it was a good idea to poke his head into the rear window...dutch went after him but stayed in the truck as trained...he wont do that again...
> he may be 10 but he launches like he is 2...


Good thing he did not try to run anyone over LOL


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Don't feel bad guys nobody can drive here anymore either.  Denver used to be rated as one of the most courteous drivers in the country.  Today we are one of the worst due to young agrssive drivers


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Its not just that People know how to drive they just dont give a Fk............
It all out for themselves
Wait until the food supply runs out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 19, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Its not just that People know how to drive they just dont give a Fk............
> It all out for themselves
> Wait until the food supply runs out


Investment advice:buy ammo


----------



## stain (May 19, 2022)

A mix of colloidal silver and iodine mixed with distilled water in a nasial sprayer will kill ALL cold/flu viruses. Covid too. I started using the mix to cure a persistent nasial infection 4 years ago. About once every 3 days I give the old snawzz a good flushing. The infection hasn't returned. A side effect I noticed is I haven't even had a cold. Usually get one every year. No rona either... been around a bunch that got it. 

The mix can't hurt you.


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

I am stock piling food and have amo.  But, can't stop multiple assault rifles. If it gets that bad....fk it!!!


----------



## RosterMan (May 19, 2022)

Im going to Bed
The World has Gone mad
If we all lived closer we could invest in a nice safe property far away from the public
For when the crap hits the fan
Maybe an old US missle solo deep underground


----------



## pute (May 19, 2022)

Sleep well roster


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Sleep well roster


Morning 
Had a good nights sleep Thk you
Pup sounded better last night, just a wait and see if weight loss helps now .
Morning All


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Hey Now 6 confirmed cases of MONKEY POXS in the states now for That"

Gee I wonder where they came from THANKS Brendan
But they say no need to worry "there's a Vac"
A  HOLES


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Yeah now the mother fkers want kids to get another booster shot. Sorry bastards. Its all about big pharma and money. They don't give a shit if their poison hutrs those kids. Really pisses me off. And i bet there will be some stupid ass parents that allow it.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

Im not 100% sure because I was Pissed 
I refused the shot in his office but I think he had them avail in office 
I was wondering do Doctors have the poison in the office now
I smell Kick Backs Pushing this poison.


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

I have a neighbor that can't wait to get the latest booster. He loves the stuff. Makes little snide remarks because I'm a non-vaxer to me. I know he can't wait until I get this s-hit. What is really going to be funny is I am a symptomatic and I'll bet you he gets it before I do. You think I might just rub it in just a little bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

I hope the fker does get the Covid where you can rub his face in it.


----------



## pute (May 20, 2022)

He and I don't get along anyway and when he comes down with this stuff I'm going to throw a party. Hopefully not a funeral well maybe


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope the fker does get the Covid where you can rub his face in it.


He had it in Dec, I asked him he is honest with me most times
He told me I was one of the few that could die if I get it due to my conditions.
Not sure but I think they brain washed him and he thinks its real.
I hope so, hate to die if I do not have too.


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I hope the fker does get the Covid where you can rub his face in it.


Oh I see that was for Putes sorry


----------



## RosterMan (May 20, 2022)

The latest I have been hearing is that the US is trying to offer Vacs to N Korea now
that the taxpayers will pay for, Kim is refusing any help from outside sources.

I sure if hundreds of thousands of people start dying things will be different, Fook us Taxes footing their bill for an ENEMY..................
They are going to try and fear US taxpayers into paying for shots to avoid a brand new more deadly mutation from immerging out of N Korea


----------



## CrashMagnet (May 20, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> The latest I have been hearing is that the US is trying to offer Vacs to N Korea now
> that the taxpayers will pay for, Kim is refusing any help from outside sources.
> 
> I sure if hundreds of thousands of people start dying things will be different, Fook us Taxes footing their bill for an ENEMY..................
> They are going to try and fear US taxpayers into paying for shots to avoid a brand new more deadly mutation from immerging out of N Korea



Far more than that have died due to sanctions. A war against COVID there will just strengthen Kim's power. Just look what it is doing for our rulers. "War is the health of the state" - Randolph Bourne


----------



## Patwi (May 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (May 24, 2022)

This is one of the trained monkeys giving the shot.....now I ask you.....what are you gonna do?


----------



## OGKushman (May 25, 2022)

If I was a janitor at mRNA I’d a done the same thing. 

This ************ is literally throwing what our tax dollars paid for - to create this all time inflation - into the garbage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 25, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> If I was a janitor at mRNA I’d a done the same thing.
> 
> This ************ is literally throwing what our tax dollars paid for - to create this all time inflation - into the garbage.
> 
> View attachment 297989


The garbage is good place for them though. From what I have read, there are 150,000,000+ doses that are expiring soon so they will be dumped as well. They can’t even give them away fast enough. No third world countries want to take ‘free’ jabs…


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 31, 2022)

This article is long but for those of you who have been angered by the relentless attack by the unscientific, money-grubbing elites in their pursuit of shutting the world down due to COVID and making themselves more rich and more powerful by doing so, this article, published on the NIH website, is both vindicating and powerfully validating of our informed stance that we have been the victims of a worldwide insurrection…









						COVID UPDATE: What is the truth?
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## JoseyWales (May 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Not in a million years.


I agree + I'm waiting for Gates small pox vac.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

OK I have been hearing that if you had a smallpox Vac yrs ago which most of us did, you are go to go and not have to worry about getting it.
But I can not find any actual sites that back this up anyone?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 1, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I agree + I'm waiting for Gates small pox vac.





RosterMan said:


> OK I have been hearing that if you had a smallpox Vac yrs ago which most of us did, you are go to go and not have to worry about getting it.
> But I can not find any actual sites that back this up anyone?


I was just being sarcastic is all.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

I would not doubt that China was not trying to attach MokeyPox to their covid spreader
That could have been bad , or maybe they did and we are starting to see the effects now,


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would not doubt that China was not trying to attach MokeyPox to their covid spreader
> That could have been bad , or maybe they did and we are starting to see the effects now,


The WHO has traced most of the cases to some sex raves in Europe. If you aren’t frequenting bath houses and random hook ups, you are unlikely to be affected. The number of cases are very, very small. The powers that be just find it easier to control the masses when they have a boogeyman to fear.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The WHO has traced most of the cases to some sex raves in Europe. If you aren’t frequenting bath houses and random hook ups, you are unlikely to be affected. The number of cases are very, very small. The powers that be just find it easier to control the masses when they have a boogeyman to fear.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Different kinda boogeyman…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Me





You all know who this really is but I have all ready push my limits today LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will save tagging him then…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I will save tagging him then…


No I did not say anything about how he Loves to go fishing


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> OK I have been hearing that if you had a smallpox Vac yrs ago which most of us did, you are go to go and not have to worry about getting it.
> But I can not find any actual sites that back this up anyone?





RosterMan said:


> I would not doubt that China was not trying to attach MokeyPox to their covid spreader
> That could have been bad , or maybe they did and we are starting to see the effects now,


I think Gates, Faucacide and the ******* from Who are in cahoots, I'm not taking any thing these assholes tell me too. Climate change is nothing more than a gateway to the new world order with our tax dollar, Nice package huh.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

JoseyWales said:


> I think Gates, Faucacide and the ******* from Who are in cahoots, I'm not taking any thing these assholes tell me too. Climate change is nothing more than a gateway to the new world order with our tax dollar, Nice package huh.


Unilateral decisions such as executive orders are too close to royal decrees for my liking…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 1, 2022)

Josey you are right about the new world order shit. We better wake the fk up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Josey you are right about the new world order shit. We better wake the fk up.


Klaus Schwab and the WEF are pushing their great reset hard. Our government is supposed to protect us from hostile entities but that doesn’t seem to be happening…

edited to save my membership here… 
Edited again because I can’t type anymore…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> edited to save my membership here…



If I posted in this thread much, I'm sure I would be banned : )


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> If I posted in this thread much, I'm sure I would be banned : )


Ain't gonna happen. We love ya too much!


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Ain't gonna happen. We love ya too much!


Funny where have I heard that before


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Don't get jelly; I've only got eyes for you, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 1, 2022)

Roster, did ya see someone left your buddy Hydra a song dedication?





__





						Giggys what you listening to
					

This is Casey Waste'em, and I've got a request from a pretty little gal that calls herself WoodsRat. She sends this song out to her lost love, TBH. Sounds like true love to me, folks.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> No I did not say anything about how he Loves to go fishing


Ya talking about me.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Don't get jelly; I've only got eyes for you, sweet cheeks.


O h have been hearing stories from others LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Ya talking about me.


Makes sense LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> O h have been hearing stories from others LOL


I thought you guys agreed to an open relationship…


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

So, have you done your patriotic duty and gotten the latest version of the vaccine?  Fauci says the jab will be around for ever.......So in ten years you will be taking your 10,000th version of his vaccine.   After 10 years of this bullshit this is the result of all the side effects.








Here is the adult version.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> So, have you done your patriotic duty and gotten the latest version of the vaccine?  Fauci says the jab will be around for ever.......So in ten years you will be taking your 10,000th version of his vaccine.   After 10 years of this bullshit this is the result of all the side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done my patriotic duty by volunteering to be in the control group. So far, so good. I am not dead. I have occasional symptoms that we used to refer to as allergies. No positive tests but I only tried that non-sense twice(got a false positive or I fought the bug off in 48 hours). The vaccine is working for me by not having taken it…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have done my patriotic duty by volunteering to be in the control group. So far, so good. I am not dead. I have occasional symptoms that we used to refer to as allergies. No positive tests but I only tried that non-sense twice(got a false positive or I fought the bug off in 48 hours). The vaccine is working for me by not having taken it…


3 mods and 3 thumbs up. I must be doing something right…


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

How did we do that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> How did we do that?


Ghost in the machine?


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> 3 mods and 3 thumbs up. I must be doing something right…


Your someone special Now Bro


----------



## boo (Jun 1, 2022)

we're all special, short bus special...


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

We all love you Fogey.....you are the Special Person of the day


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

boo said:


> we're all special, short bus special...







And Boo rides in this


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

new avatar for Fogey


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Your someone special Now Bro


Meh. I bought some bacon today that was a special purchase. It’s expiration date is in 2 weeks. That kinda special?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> We all love you Fogey.....you are the Special Person of the day


I have had nowhere near that much plastic surgery…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> new avatar for Fogey
> View attachment 298796


I feel as if you are mis-membering me. My pronouns are cranky, grumpy and gruff…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have had nowhere near that much plastic surgery…


hat about the penis implant you were bragging to hippie about


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

A Urologist Explains Whether Covid Can Actually Shrink Your Penis (menshealth.com)


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

My penis SHRANK more than an inch 'due to damage from Covid' - and docs say it's permanent (the-sun.com)


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> hat about the penis implant you were bragging to hippie about


It’s a prosthetic not an implant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> A Urologist Explains Whether Covid Can Actually Shrink Your Penis (menshealth.com)


More evidence it came from China…


----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm an old fart....who cares.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm an old fart....who cares.


Mine still works LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)

Night Folks Time for Jeopardy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Jun 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Mine still works LOL


Good you can still take a piss....ya big stud


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Good you can still take a piss....ya big stud


Yep 1st collection is coming soon, I have a jar that needs to be filled today and night


----------



## Patwi (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

patwi said:


> i don't need no doctor nor mask nor needle ...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to humble pie every day but when I do so do my neighbors.



Great album


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Here is a shot.


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here is a shot.
> 
> View attachment 299375


nice tan


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

Lesbian


----------



## Patwi (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Lesbian


i certainly am.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah Patwi i do enjoy looking but my old ass wouldnt last long.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Patwi i do enjoy looking but my old ass wouldnt last long.


BUT DAMM   What a way to go


----------



## Patwi (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

patwi said:


> I shaved my head and beard off once after getting drunk as shit before marriage and proceeded to try to push my bald arse head up my girlfriend's vagina .. I think there's a youtube video of that somewhere ... yeah, nothing like getting stupid drunk and trying to find your way home.


I f help me find my motorcycle we both can get the fluck out of here


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

patwi said:


> I still have it .. don't play it 'cos I traded my turntable for baby formula 41 years ago due to Carter's presidency of 21% interest rates ..


I bet it is on ‘the YouTube’. I have a cassette tape that I ripped from vinyl years ago. Cassette player? I might have a Playskool player from when my kids were listening to Raffi somewhere in the attic…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Here is a shot.
> 
> View attachment 299375


All the comments I have in my head are inappropriate so I will just go with ‘nice pool’…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 6, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah Patwi i do enjoy looking but my old ass wouldnt last long.


That's not the part that has to last. Well, assuming there are no surprises under the suit.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

@bigsur51 turned us in to brandnewtube with a video last week. I said I could see heading down a rabbit hole and I did. This Naomi Wolf interview with Edward Dowd about the corruption and greed that pushed the jabs on the unsuspecting public is chilling…





__





						Brand New Tube
					

BrandNewTube.com is a Video Sharing Platform. Focusing on news of the world. A platform which wouldn’t suppress your opinions. We will not hide the truth!!




					brandnewtube.com


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

After months of thinking about it and getting pressure from doctors, neighbors and the Gov't  I have decided to take a shot.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> After months of thinking about it and getting pressure from doctors, neighbors and the Gov't  I have decided to take a shot.


Don't do it


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Quick reminder to everyone.  It is easy to integrate a political comment into this thread.  I have caught myself as well. But, politics are not allowed in the open forums.  There is a place and time to do this.  So please try and remember The Terms Of Use and try and not turn the staff into babysitters.  Hippie will be forever grateful.  But you can say this..."Fk the Vaccine".


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Quick reminder to everyone.  It is easy to integrate a political comment into this thread.  I have caught myself as well. But, politics are not allowed in the open forums.  There is a place and time to do this.  So please try and remember The Terms Of Use and try and not turn the staff into babysitters.  Hippie will be forever grateful.  But you can say this..."Fk the Vaccine".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> Quick reminder to everyone.  It is easy to integrate a political comment into this thread.  I have caught myself as well. But, politics are not allowed in the open forums.  There is a place and time to do this.  So please try and remember The Terms Of Use and try and not turn the staff into babysitters.  Hippie will be forever grateful.  But you can say this..."Fk the Vaccine".


Apologies to all if it was my post. I didn't(and still don’t) see my last post about the jab as political but I guess maybe other infer politics into it. I see it as a crime against all human beings perpetrated by many, some of whom may be in politics.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

pute said:


> After months of thinking about it and getting pressure from doctors, neighbors and the Gov't  I have decided to take a shot.


Im guilty too I   gave up drinking beers over               
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   10 yrs ago and just started 2 a night at bedtime


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 6, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Apologies to all if it was my post. I didn't(and still don’t) see my last post about the jab as political but I guess maybe other infer politics into it. I see it as a crime against all human beings perpetrated by many, some of whom may be in politics.


Trouble Maker LOL   It's always the shy one


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

Nobody  that is a regular member does this on purpose.  We are all pot heads and a family of friends here.  

Believe me the mods don't want any involvement other than wanting to be a regular member.  However the human species has a tendency to always push the envelope. I am by no means inocent. So when someone slips over the line we have to take a bong rip...oops forgot what ......never mind.  Just don't! Please...


----------



## boo (Jun 6, 2022)

I never push the envelope, I'm a model member... shiit stirring and trouble making isn't my style...


----------



## pute (Jun 6, 2022)

boo said:


> I never push the envelope, I'm a model member... shiit stirring and trouble making isn't my style...


That's because you've been doing this a long time.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

boo said:


> I never push the envelope, I'm a model member... shiit stirring and trouble making isn't my style...


Yep and Im investing in the US Dollar


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> That's because you've been doing this a long time.


Wow even before the innerweb was up and running I bet


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

I just heard there's a new vaccine available.  Be the first one on your block to compromise your immune system.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> I just heard there's a new vaccine available.  Be the first one on your block to compromise your immune system.


I am sure you know this but the ‘vaccines’ are no more than therapeutics. The CDC changed the definition of ‘vaccine’ in late August/early September of 2021 so that the jab would fall into the new definition of ‘vaccine’…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Look into the RNA part of these vaccs


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Look into the RNA part of these vaccs


Before the jab was implemented, all mRNA vaccine trials ended when too many test animals wound up dead. The spike protein, which we were told did not migrate from the muscle tissue to other parts of the body including organs such as the liver, adrenals, ovaries, spleen, and kidneys, has been found in, you guessed it, the liver, adrenals, ovaries, spleen and kidneys as well as fkn breast milk and fetuses. It is affecting menstrual cycles and sperm production to help Gates with his depopulation initiative. I could go on and on(and on and on)but if you want to read a good horror story, read RFK jrs book on the Fauch…


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

Gates is so ugly he should do the world a favor and blow his brains out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Gates is so ugly he should do the world a favor and blow his brains out.


He was a frequent flyer on Epstein’s child molesting Lolita Express. Cost him his marriage and likely contributed to Epstein not killing his self…


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 7, 2022)

Monkey pox is from gay sex? I just read an article that said it affects gay African men the most?


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

Hmmm, sounds like how Aids got started.  Can't get a girl....rape a monkey.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> My penis SHRANK more than an inch 'due to damage from Covid' - and docs say it's permanent (the-sun.com)


The dude gained an inch of belly and lost an inch of deeeek


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> Epstein is alive in Tel Aviv ... protected


Hadn’t heard that one but then again, not many people saw the body and he had billions of $$$…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

He was too dangerous to let live. You know who had him whacked. They've killed lots of people through the years.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> He is protected by a brotherhood .. not Torah but Talmud folks


Thank patwi, now I am off to research another rabbit hole…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> not much online .. gotta go a bit further .. dark holes not controlled


The black suburbans are pulling up. Gotta go!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Monkey pox is from gay sex? I just read an article that said it affects gay African men the most?


Anally Injected Death Sentence version 2.0…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> He is protected by a brotherhood .. not Torah but Talmud folks


*Likely protected by people who will kill him if deemed necessary by the WEF/Bilderburgs/Davos crowd…

*if he isn’t already dead…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> 4 teenage boys late 80s in Mena Arkansas ... for witnessing


Yep, the "C" word was who I was reffering to. Didn't know about that one, though. Just another reason to hang him and his wife on the Whitehouse lawn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

Whoops! I almost messed up…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

patwi said:


> wrong thread .. hahaha


I am already skating on thin ice. And I don’t skate well…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am already skating on thin ice. And I don’t skate well…


No ya ain't. You ain't goin' anywhere. We loves ya too much! Just don't get mad at me or take it personal if I have to change/delete something to keep our butts outta the fire.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No ya ain't. You ain't goin' anywhere. We loves ya too much! Just don't get mad at me or take it personal if I have to change/delete something to keep our butts outta the fire.


Dont let that power go to your head. If you do, can I have a spanking, please?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No ya ain't. You ain't goin' anywhere. We loves ya too much! Just don't get mad at me or take it personal if I have to change/delete something to keep our butts outta the fire.


Nope. I understand. No point in amping up dissent. As long as a psychedelic VW microbus doesn’t pull up to my house and start spraying it with automatic weapons, it is all good…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Dont let that power go to your head. If you do, can I have a spanking, please?


No spankings for you. You like 'em too much.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No spankings for you. You like 'em too much.


Bass Turd


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No spankings for you. You like 'em too much.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> No spankings for you. You like 'em too much.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

You guys are funny....demented but funny.  You have all taken the blood oath and are stuck here for life.


----------



## pute (Jun 7, 2022)

Nobody gets out alive.....


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> You guys are funny....demented but funny.  You have all taken the blood oath and are stuck here for life.


Out by death?
So I can no longer get banned  Cool


----------



## Patwi (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

pute said:


> Nobody gets out alive.....


I know except for Roster


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

I just heard they may have a cure for anal cancer 100% no chemo or Rad
So now Hippie can relax and go back to his old life style


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 7, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I know except for Roster


Being dead from the neck up doesn't count.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 7, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Being dead from the neck up doesn't count.


Ate our wheaties today did we


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 11, 2022)

I honestly still have a hard time believing ANYONE stood in line to get a shot after simply being told in pure repetitive MK Ultra brainwash style to do so by their TV’s and not their doctors.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

At the mall they are still giving Covid shots.....WHY?  Some people are flat out letting this crap rule their lives.  Probably still afraid of the dark.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I honestly still have a hard time believing ANYONE stood in line to get a shot after simply being told in pure repetitive MK Ultra brainwash style to do so by their TV’s and not their doctors.
> View attachment 299975
> View attachment 299976


Unfortunately those sheep don’t look at non-censored news and probably wouldn’t even if they could. They might be called mean names for opening their eyes.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

pute said:


> At the mall they are still giving Covid shots.....WHY?  Some people are flat out letting this crap rule their lives.  Probably still afraid of the dark.


Mass Formation Psychosis


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

As long as it's voluntary, I've got no problem letting it weed out the stupid people. When it's mandated or mandatory, now I've got a problem. 
My body, my choice only works when it's for killing the unborn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as it's voluntary, I've got no problem letting it weed out the stupid people. When it's mandated or mandatory, now I've got a problem.
> My body, my choice only works when it's for killing the unborn.


Agreed. I don’t think people who took it were all stupid. A lot of people were forced to get it or lose their jobs. My wife decided it was not worth the risk and got fired for sticking to her guns. I supported her decision then and I am happy that she didn’t get it now with all the information on adverse events coming out. The fkrs are trying to get an EUA for kids 6 months to 4 years now. That is child abuse.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

The ones that took the clot shot voluntary were stupid or deluded by fake news. Covid was a version of the flu; nothing more, and nothing less. 
Notice that during the scamdemic, nobody died from regular old flu?


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 11, 2022)

I'll trust the dopeman shot on the side of the street I've never met over a gov rushed vaccine to a 99% survival flu


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

I took the fking J&J. 
I wasn't going to lose a high paying job that feeds my family. I fought it to the very end. And I'm not no stupid mother fker let me assure you. I have had no problems nor has anyone that I know that took the J&J.
I do know some ppl that's had problems after taking the Moderns and Phisher shots.
Not everyone is in a position to tell their boss to fk off. I'm a Federal Contractor and have way to much invested in my position to lose my job and start over. And don't know anyone that's got the nuts to stand in my face and call me stupid. Would be a very bad idea.
If you took the shot and didn't have too and are proud of it,,then you have a problem,,but it's your fking problem not mine. I would have never taken that god damn shot if I didn't have too. I do what I have to do to take care of my family. I would take a bullet for my family. Took a bullet trying to keep from being Car jacked. So I know what I will do if I have too.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

That's why the mandated and mandatory shit pisses me dead off. My body, my choice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

If I was retired I would not have had to take the shot to pay my bills. But I'm not.
Fking hate god damn government.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 11, 2022)

I would quit a high paying job when given an ultimatum. There is always another job.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

So I'm guessing you don't have a high paying job to lose and didn't get an ultimatum. And until you do there is no way you can make that statement with any knowledge of the price you would pay for that decision. It's very easy to say that shit when your not in that situation.
  I've been doing this for 30yrs. And you will not replace the money I make jumping from job to job that I can promise you.
Anyway,,you do you and I'll do me. How about that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm just happy I didn't have to make the choice. When your livelihood is at stake, and you've got people that count on you, you'll do things you'd rather not do to take care of family. 
I pray the clot shot didn't and won't adversely effect your health, Brother.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 11, 2022)

What I found to be funny is the fact that they could illegally force working people to take the vax, but you didn't have to show proof of vax to collect welfare checks. Why? If someone had to show proof to earn their money, why didn't others have to show proof to get FREE money?
Couldn't be that they knew that every major city in the US would be in flames, could it?


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

This is a great thread......but at the end of the day we are all friends.  I quit a high paying job and started growing pot.  Never looked back either.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Anybody that knows me knows I fought that god damn mandate as long as I could. I hate that fker that mandated the damn shot and would like to beat his ass for putting me and my brother co workers in that fked up situation.
Stupid mother fker. Hope he drops dead with Covid.
And I don't need anybody rubbing salt in a wound that already pisses me off to no end.
I did what I had to do to take care of something I have worked for all my god damn life.
And unless your in my shoes you can't say what you would do in my situation nor my co workers. They didn't want it either but couldn't afford to lose their incomes or try and replace it with an economy that was shut down at the time.
I get where OG is coming from but you can't make statements like that without being put in that exact situation and understand the outcome and the consequences.
Okay now I'm going to drink my beer and smoke some weed. No hard feelings OG but please put the salt down. My 66yr old ass don't need any more sodium.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Nurse who gave me the shot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Anybody that knows me knows I fought that god damn mandate as long as I could. I hate that fker that mandated the damn shot and would like to beat his ass for putting me and my brother co workers in that fked up situation.
> Stupid mother fker. Hope he drops dead with Covid.
> And I don't need anybody rubbing salt in a wound that already pisses me off to no end.
> I did what I had to do to take care of something I have worked for all my god damn life.
> ...


Honestly, I would have probably made the same decision as you did, Hopper(I had a damn good job paying me a very good living working for the same company for 25 years). I am glad I did not have to but everyone has to make the right decision for what’s best for the ones they love. My wife was on the fence and almost took the jab. I had a good talk with her about it and though we are not rich, I knew we could weather the storm with her losing her job(and our benefits). She opted to not take the jab and we are both ok with the consequences. Most of my loved ones have had the jab and though I am not religious, I still pray that no harm comes to them from anything but especially from the government mandated jab. Everyone’s situation is different and all variables need to be considered to make that decision. I am sure it was a difficult decision but I am sure you made the right choice for your situation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Thank you brother. Anyone who knows me personally knows I fought that fking mandate tooth and nail. My Wife was pissed and I was livid. But the Company I work for is a huge Federal Contractor that does millions of dollars worth of work for the Federal Government. The Company was given an ultimatum to get us vaccinated or loose millions of dollars of contacts. Not to mention everyone in my company would have lost their jobs due to NO WORK/ No Contracts. And if you remember correctly the fking Country was shut down and thousands upon thousands of ppl were losing their jobs. SO WHERE THE **** OR YOU GOING TO GET ANOTHER JOB?
SO i made the decision to go with the vaccine that has the fewest problems and the fewest amount of jabs. The J&J was a one shot and done deal. So far me and my coworkers have been fine with no problems. And I still have my God Damn job and my money has went up not down.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

I am glad I never had to make that decision.  You made the correct road to follow.  Feeding and taking care of your family comes before  anything.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2022)

Thanks brother. It was a very tough decision but my family always comes first.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 11, 2022)

Gotta take care of your family, WeedHopper. No Judgement here, I got 2 mouths to feed myself, I am fortunate my company was not one of the ones who mandated the vaccine. I was given the choice, some people didn't get one. It's not even the shot that bothers me, It's the government forcing people to take it that burns me. The rotten C-suckers.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thanks brother. It was a very tough decision but my family always comes first.


And always should and will for real men.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 11, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Gotta take care of your family, WeedHopper. No Judgement here, I got 2 mouths to feed myself, I am fortunate my company was not one of the ones who mandated the vaccine. I was given the choice, some people didn't get one. It's not even the shot that bothers me, It's the government forcing people to take it that burns me. The rotten C-suckers.


In my wife’s case, our governor made the decision to mandate the jab for all Mass govt employees. Oddly enough, he has chosen not to run for governor again and rumor has it, he is transitioning to a job with Pfizer. The hypocrisy is criminal.


----------



## pute (Jun 11, 2022)

My daughter works for the state and they had a choice .... shot or get tested twice a week.  She got tested twice a week for 6 month until the mandate was lifted ......  still no jab....proud of her.


----------



## Witchking (Jun 11, 2022)

.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So I'm guessing you don't have a high paying job to lose and didn't get an ultimatum. And until you do there is no way you can make that statement with any knowledge of the price you would pay for that decision. It's very easy to say that shit when your not in that situation.
> I've been doing this for 30yrs. And you will not replace the money I make jumping from job to job that I can promise you.
> Anyway,,you do you and I'll do me. How about that.


It’s never about the money it’s about personal happiness. I’ve left a lot of high paying jobs for less. You can’t replace your mental or physical health. Not even money fixes that.

And I do not mean to rub salt in your wounds. I’ve made my decision. I’d rather live poor then under thumb.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter works for the state and they had a choice .... shot or get tested twice a week.  She got tested twice a week for 6 month until the mandate was lifted ......  still no jab....proud of her.


My wife is a teacher and same story. They swabbed her nose for the flu for 12 months but she never got the experimental shots. She did have stomach problems early last December and wasn’t eating, went to urgent care and they diagnosed her as covid . We all (kids and us) slept together in our cal king for the next few days as she “quarantined.” Her stomach flu never was diagnosed or treated. She is fine now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> It’s never about the money it’s about personal happiness. I’ve left a lot of high paying jobs for less. You can’t replace your mental or physical health. Not even money fixes that.
> And I do not mean to rub salt in your wounds. I’ve made my decision. I’d rather live poor then under thumb.


Haven't had a lot of jobs. Didn't need too. Sorry that you have had to leave so many high paying jobs to make less money. That must suck to live like that. How many high paying jobs have you left and why would you have to do that so many times? 
And my mental and physical health are pretty fking good and I'm still at the same job I've had for yrs and have only had to make that decision once in my life,,and I decided to stay. I must be crazy having one job for so many yrs, A?
Sorry about your luck on having to leave all those high paying jobs for so many reasons.
Live can be a ***** sometimes, right bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter works for the state and they had a choice .... shot or get tested twice a week.  She got tested twice a week for 6 month until the mandate was lifted ......  still no jab....proud of her.


That was not an option for my wife. The kicker is she and all her co-workers had worked for 18 months remotely and the service provided was preferred to be remotely provided by everyone(who wants to leave their house to receive free benefits?). 2 weeks after she was fired, they closed down the office because several of the ‘vaccinated’ employees came down with COVID/the common cold.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

That vaccine doesn't stop shit. I've had the Coronavirus twice. The second time 7 weeks after the shot. It's all a bunch of bullshit and all about money and power as usual.
It's like the flu shot so many ppl get every year. It's only about 50% and that's common knowledge, even the CDC will tell you that.
When I was in the service they gave us all kinds of shots. They didn't ask you if you wanted them,,they told you to stand your ass in a line and get them. Who the fk knows what all they were for. And them airguns suck. 
By the way OG thats one job you can't just tell them to fk their selves and leave. Your ass would be in jail.


----------



## spunom (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> And them airguns suck


When we were going over to Kuwait we had to get pumped full of sht. The guy in front of me sneezed right when they pulled the trigger. Poor fkr had a nice little slice across his arm


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I didn't fking flinch. They were on both sides of me. One for each arm. I knew better. Glad I didn't have allergies at the time


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

My daughter was double vaxed. I think she did it in fear of bringing something home to her mother and me. It was also "mandated" by the fearless leader of my state for people in her line of work.
She came down with the China flu first. Sick as a dog. Her mother (unvaxed) caught it two days later. At more than twice my daughter's age, she was sick, but not nearly as bad. Two days later, yours truly came down with it. I've had colds that were worse.
They both went to the clinic. I didn't bother. Outside of being super tired for a couple of weeks and a nagging cough, it was no biggie. At no time did I feel like I was in danger of checking out.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Haven't had a lot of jobs. Didn't need too. Sorry that you have had to leave so many high paying jobs to make less money. That must suck to live like that. How many high paying jobs have you left and why would you have to do that so many times?
> And my mental and physical health are pretty fking good and I'm still at the same job I've had for yrs and have only had to make that decision once in my life,,and I decided to stay. I must be crazy having one job for so many yrs, A?
> Sorry about your luck on having to leave all those high paying jobs for so many reasons.
> Live can be a ***** sometimes, right bro.


I can see your sarcasm; but I also see your anger and regret for feeling like you were forced to take a shot so you didn’t have to make drastic changes in your life 2 years ago.

I’m willing to make those changes. No matter what that is. I’m not getting on a box car. I’m not being forced to be a guinea pig for the government. I will not be told what to do or what’s best for me and my family for “good money.” There is no amount of money. You will have to take a bullet to give me a covid shot.

Careers are jobs too, and there’s always another.  You don’t sound happy about your decision to get the jab.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 12, 2022)

You stated your opinion, and he stated his. Might be a great time to let it lay.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Why would I be happy about it,,but you being willing to move from job to job for even less,tells me plenty. Like I said,,you do you,,, changing jobs everytime you don't like something and I'll continue to make a very good living with my job that I don't need to leave. 
Everytime you jump your ass in a car your taking a chance of dying. I don't live like that. I take chances and always have and it has paid off 10 fold.
Now we can fking continue do this if you want but it's not going to change a god damn thing.
You are the type,, according to YOU that has left lots of jobs for much less than a jab. I only leave a job to make more money,,not because I get my panties in a wad.
Wait for it,,wait,wait,,,okay now your turn to say shit that's not going to change a fking thing.
Have fun. I got all day. Now I can't do this shit tomorrow because I have to go to work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You stated your opinion, and he stated his. Might be a great time to let it lay.


No worries brother. I'm actually having some fun.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

awkward


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

I know right. That was funny bro.
The thing is OG. We agree on the Mandate was fking bullshit and we don't like the jab. H.ell we agree totally on politics.
We just don't agree on what we are willing to do to keep our jobs. So how about we just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 12, 2022)

I had to delete my last post, as this thread is public and I don’t wanna be on _more _then 17 three letter agency’s lists.

What angers me most is they forced my fellow countrymen and I to even make that decision.

When that happened 20 mil men should have marched in arms and removed the entire sitting fed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I had to delete my last post, as this thread is public and I don’t wanna be on _more _then 17 three letter agency’s lists.
> 
> What angers me most is they forced my fellow countrymen and I to even make that decision.
> 
> *When that happened 20 mil men should have marched in arms and removed the entire sitting fed.*


lol. I can’t imagine the post you deleted… 

We likely are all on the watch list…


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Jun 12, 2022)

I have trust issues I guess. Haven't had any vaccines. I'll never be able to trust our government.  I just keep thinking of all those "cover up stories"..and even further back. Every country invaded,  all those natives welcoming with open arms,  only to find themselves in chains or burying their loved ones, losing land, liberty, language,  cultural beliefs. It hasn't stopped and it will never stop.  I don't think there is a limit people will reach. Having power must be very addicting.  There's a saying by Thomas Paine.. and I'll probably butcher it but it goes something like this,  "I prefer peace, but if there is going to be trouble,  let it happen in my time,  so that my children may live in peace"


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I had to delete my last post, as this thread is public and I don’t wanna be on _more _then 17 three letter agency’s lists.
> 
> What angers me most is they forced my fellow countrymen and I to even make that decision.
> 
> When that happened 20 mil men should have marched in arms and removed the entire sitting fed.


Totally fking agree brother. It's fking sickening what the god damn government has been allowed to do too it's ppl. I would join you in a heartbeat but it's not going to happen. 
Look what happened to the ppl on the Jan 6th bullshit. They have been in jail without bail for ever and nobody is doing shit about it. To many fking backstabbing pieces of shit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 13, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 16, 2022)

Ha, Fauci has COVID. I guess he should have worn 4 masks instead of 3.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Fking guy is a moron.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

I am sure he is getting all the therapeutics that his ‘people’ have forbidden doctors from prescribing or administering to us plebes…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 16, 2022)

He's paid very well to be a moron.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

Yeah with our money.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> He's paid very well to be a moron.


Largest paycheck of any individual on the government payroll…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 16, 2022)

*Don't read this if you're vaccinated*
*A powerful new paper in Science magazine suggests the vaccines are useless if not harmful against Omicron*

Alex Berenson

Jun 16
mRNA Covid vaccines offer essentially no defense against Omicron only months after a booster shot, according to a major new study from British researchers.
Both antibody and T-cell protection are nearly non-existent, the scientists found.
In an even more worrisome development, when vaccinated but previously uninfected people suffer breakthrough Omicron infections, their T-cell response is biased toward earlier versions of Sars-Cov-2 - _not to the Omicron variant that has actually infected them._
In other words, the mRNA shots appear to permanently wrongfoot the immune systems of people who receive and bias them toward producing T-cells to attack variants that no longer exist - even though they never were infected with those variants at all.
The T-cell problems are particularly surprising and worrisome.
While antibodies are the first line of defense against infection and try to clear the virus from the bloodstream, T-cells are the crucial second line. They attack and destroy infected cells and also work with other parts of the immune system to produce more and better targeted antibodies later.
Vaccine advocates have claimed endlessly that mRNA-generated T-cells help keep people from becoming severely ill with Covid even after frontline antibody protection against infection disappears.
This study suggests that supposed protection may be a myth, and the low death rates from Omicron are simply a result of Omicron’s general lack of virulence in vaccinated and unvaccinated people alike.
—
The study also provides additional evidence that the way the mRNA shots work may leave vaccinated people even more vulnerable to infection and reinfection over time.
The jabs cause people to make one type of coronavirus antibodies. But the study suggested the immune system’s ability to beat the virus also depends on other antibodies - and the shots hamper the production of those.
Scientists have been loathe to admit, much less discuss, the potential long-term problems that mRNA vaccine suppression of broad antibody production may cause.
In this case, though, the authors were concerned enough to acknowledge the issue. They wrote that overall immunity may benefit from parts of the coronavirus that are “exposed only during infection.” Even so, they buried that warning in highly technical language deep in the paper, a sign of the political sensitivities that surround any criticism of the vaccines.
SOURCE
—
The prestigious journal Science published the paper, which is based on analysis of antibodies and B- and T-cells in a group of British healthcare workers whom the researchers have followed since March 2020.
The researchers were focused primarily on Omicron’s potential to cause reinfections in vaccinated people who had already been infected with earlier variants of Covid. But they also examined its potential to cause first-time infections in previously uninfected but vaccinated people. Those are the findings that are most interesting for anyone interested in vaccine failure.
Unfortunately but unsurprisingly, the scientists did not look at the immune responses of _anyone _who was not vaccinated - with or without previous infection. Thus the paper offers no direct comparison of the way Omicron may affect antibody and B- and T-cell responses in vaccinated and unvaccinated people.
Why didn’t the researchers include unvaccinated people? Maybe because nearly all British adults are vaccinated and most boosted, so the authors wanted to concentrate on the risks Omicron poses to vaccinated people.
Or maybe because they worried about what they’d find if they directly compared the two groups.
—
Nonetheless, the paper shows clearly that vaccinations and booster doses offer at most a few weeks of protection against Omicron.
None of the “triple-vaccinated, infection naive” people the researchers studied had antibodies able to neutralize Omicron within 14 weeks after the third dose. And the researchers found a T-cell response to Omicron in only 1 of 10 people who had been triply vaccinated but not previously infected.
In addition, the researchers found that a group of previously uninfected but vaccinated people who then became infected with Omicron had a much stronger T-cell response to earlier variants.

—
As is typical with papers that present findings this damning, the researchers did not explicitly draw the most worrisome conclusions their data suggests.
But they did openly suggest the fact that the immune response in vaccinated people is biased toward earlier coronavirus variants rather than Omicron _even in people who weren’t infected with those earlier variants _could help explain “frequent B.1.1.529 (Omicron) reinfections with short time intervals between infections are proving a novel feature in this wave.”
Less clear is what, if anything, anyone can do about this imprinting. The authors noted that efforts by vaccine makers to produce newer mRNA shots that cause the body to produce the Omicron spike have largely failed to overcome the problem, probably for the same reason - the initial imprinting is too strong.
In the meantime, though, Omicron remains relatively mild. As long as it does not mutate to become more dangerous, vaccine advocates can continue to pretend that the billion-person clinical trial of 2021 is not ending catastropically.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

I am sure glad that s-hit isn't in me or my families bodies.  They can take this vaccine and shove it. God only knows the long term side effects from this crap.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking guy is a moron.


A 900K a year moron.


----------



## pute (Jun 16, 2022)

This idiot doesn't even know where he is at.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 16, 2022)

^^ Is he allowed to be that close to children?


----------



## OGKushman (Jun 17, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am sure he is getting all the therapeutics that his ‘people’ have forbidden doctors from prescribing or administering to us plebes…


Zithromax z-pak, and an initial high dose of Prednisone moving towards discontinuation in 10 days from your doc; and you yourself buy Zinc and Lysine at Walgreens. With a positive attitude from the prescriber (placebo effect from a doc telling you this will help does in-fact help). Most people will be better from the worst upper respiratory illnesses in 72 hours.

I’d bet a decent amount that was his course of treatment. Probably a trip to _the other _kiddie island too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 17, 2022)

pute said:


> This idiot doesn't even know where he is at.


Where are his hands?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 17, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)

what happened to all the variants?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> one's around the girl's waist .. he is a pos


Wow, I just saw that. Look at her face. She looks extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

My sister just got back from vacation in DR. She felt lousy. She tested positive for COVID. She is quadruple jabbed. She now needs to stay out of work for 5 days(down from 10 in the olden days of 2021). I liked the time when getting a ‘vaccination’ meant you wouldn’t catch the disease(and so you wouldn’t feel lousy).


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear about Sis. Hope she's doing better now. The vax was a bad joke from the start, and the way they counted the deaths from COVID were criminal. Got hit by a bus? Too bad, you tested positive for covid, therefore you died because of covid, not that bus parked on your chest.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Sorry to hear about Sis. Hope she's doing better now. The vax was a bad joke from the start, and the way they counted the deaths from COVID were criminal. Got hit by a bus? Too bad, you tested positive for covid, therefore you died because of covid, not that bus parked on your chest.


Thanks. She is obese so that is a comorbidity that is a problem. However, she told me that at least she won’t get as ill as she would have had she not had 2 jabs plus 2 boosters. I didn’t want to tune her in. No need in stressing her out…


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 18, 2022)

They all say that, but I know better. The daughter (32) was double vaxed. Caught it and was sick as a dog. Her mom (68) caught it from her and was sick, but not nearly as bad. I (66) with lung issues (asthma) caught it from her and was sick, but not as bad as either of them. The wife and me weren't vaxed. 
I thought this crap was supposed to kill old folks?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> They all say that, but I know better. The daughter (32) was double vaxed. Caught it and was sick as a dog. Her mom (68) caught it from her and was sick, but not nearly as bad. I (66) with lung issues (asthma) caught it from her and was sick, but not as bad as either of them. The wife and me weren't vaxed.
> I thought this crap was supposed to kill old folks?


So sayeth Pope Fauchi in reading from the Book of Jabbeth’s…


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> .




..


----------



## Patwi (Jun 18, 2022)

.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jun 18, 2022)

sweet


----------



## Patwi (Jun 19, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jun 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 21, 2022)

patwi said:


> Temporarily ?


In the infinite scheme of things, the rest of your life is temporary. Hard pass for me.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 24, 2022)

^^^Probably closer to the truth than we know. Somebody at the Whitehouse claimed there's a second plandemic on the way.
Hmmm, wonder how he knows?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Probably closer to the truth than we know. Somebody at the Whitehouse claimed there's a second plandemic on the way.
> Hmmm, wonder how he knows?


Fucki told him so…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Probably closer to the truth than we know. Somebody at the Whitehouse claimed there's a second plandemic on the way.
> Hmmm, wonder how he knows?


Don't kid yourself
They are ramping up Monkeypox Vacs as we speak
Post a few pics of someone infected badly and everyone will be screaming to get theirs


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 28, 2022)

.


----------



## joeb631a (Jun 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So sayeth Pope Fauchi in reading from the Book of Jabbeth’s…


We need another crucifixion for that guy.....


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 30, 2022)

Just got a text from my oldest living friend. He's been in the hospital for the last three days because of blood clots in his legs. Second time he's been there for the same thing. I asked him if he'd been vaxed; I knew his political affliction, so I kinda already knew. He said all vaccines & boosters. Told him he got what folks are calling the "clot shot".
I don't think he appreciated what I said. Easier to keep your head in the sand, I guess.
No idea when he's getting out. He's just happy that they're doing pain management (keeping him doped up). I hope they don't come up with another booster while he's in there. I hate wearing suits.


----------



## pute (Jun 30, 2022)

I am looking across the street at my neighbors house.....all shots and boosters and they are suffering from covid.  Looking and my gut....I overate at OutBack....No Vaccines or boosters.  Wondering who is having more fun today.

Fauci is in quarantine as well.  The grand puba is now a two time looser with all the shots and boosters....

Now I ask you who is the looser here.....me or them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 30, 2022)

My sister and her husband are all quadruple jabbed and both have had the ‘vid for 2 weeks. She actually told me she is glad she is jabbed or her condition could have been worse. My wife and I are unjabbed. Haven’t had the ‘vid that we know of.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 12, 2022)

My oldest friend went back into the hospital last night. Blood clots again. He'd only been out for 9 days, and now he's back. Of course, being the political perswasion he is, wouldn't dream of blaming it on the four vaxes he's taken. Got him on morphine and Oxycodone, and he's wearing a "mist mask" all day and night for the congestion in his lungs. 5 will get ya 10 that the "broncitus" is really blood clots in his lungs, too.
This shit is going to wind up putting him in a hole, yet he'd jump at the chance to take a fifth booster.

I'm not anti vax. I am anti COVID vaccines.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My oldest friend went back into the hospital last night. Blood clots again. He'd only been out for 9 days, and now he's back. Of course, being the political perswasion he is, wouldn't dream of blaming it on the four vaxes he's taken. Got him on morphine and Oxycodone, and he's wearing a "mist mask" all day and night for the congestion in his lungs. 5 will get ya 10 that the "broncitus" is really blood clots in his lungs, too.
> This shit is going to wind up putting him in a hole, yet he'd jump at the chance to take a fifth booster.
> 
> I'm not anti vax. I am anti COVID vaccines.


Mass Formation Psychosis is pernicious and all too common…


----------



## joeb631a (Jul 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My oldest friend went back into the hospital last night. Blood clots again. He'd only been out for 9 days, and now he's back. Of course, being the political perswasion he is, wouldn't dream of blaming it on the four vaxes he's taken. Got him on morphine and Oxycodone, and he's wearing a "mist mask" all day and night for the congestion in his lungs. 5 will get ya 10 that the "broncitus" is really blood clots in his lungs, too.
> This shit is going to wind up putting him in a hole, yet he'd jump at the chance to take a fifth booster.
> 
> I'm not anti vax. I am anti COVID vaccines.


Funny ,my buddy stosh 2 days after turning 70 stopped peeing and devoloped clots and needed to be scoped and spent the night in the Er
got 2 shots and 2 boosters
i dont trust them fockers


----------



## Patwi (Jul 14, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 16, 2022)

.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> Haiti Did Not Vaccinate Its Citizens, The Current Vax Rate is 1.4% — Yet Country Has One of Lowest COVID Death Rates in the World — Weird, Huh and from the poorest nation in the western hemisphere





and new zeeland ns the highest vaccination rate in the world , 84% vaxed  I believe  but yet has the highest Covid sick people in the world

case closed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah I got Covid the 1st time in Jan 2020. Got the fking J&J shot to keep my job and ended up with the God Damn Covid 7weeks later.
Now I don't know if it was Covid or just the fking Flu. That's what the test said I had but how the fk do we know that the test is not complete bullshit and will pick up any protein that is flu related and labeled as Covid.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

I think if someone was to investigate the actual Covid Test and prove that it is a bunch of bullshit it would settle all this fking Pandemic crap and show that it is just about lies , money, and power.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I think if someone was to investigate the actual Covid Test and prove that it is a bunch of bullshit it would settle all this fking Pandemic crap and show that it is just about lies , money, and power.


It has already been proven multiple times. No effect. The B-S continues unabated.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Pope Fauchi admitted the other day that the jab isn’t effective against the Moronic/Omicron variant and yet they are still pushing the jab. He has admitted it doesn’t prevent infection or transmission and yet the jab is still a condition of employment for many(including Mrs Fogey who was fired for not getting jabbed up even though the state approved her religious exemption). There is no logic to the jab mandates at all. They just cannot admit it now because the fury will be intense…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2022)

Fauchi makes me sick.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

My favorite restaurant near my house has a bobble head doll of the Fauch on the greeting desk and a Fauchi meal. I guess I should say my former favorite restaurant. I feel sick to my stomach when I see that phony so I can’t eat there anymore.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 17, 2022)

I'll bet the Fauci meal consists of nothing but wieners. He did spend a lot of time doing research in gay bath houses during the AIDS epidemic.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> I'll bet the Fauci meal consists of nothing but wieners. He did spend a lot of time doing research in gay bath houses during the AIDS epidemic.


The drug he championed was deadlier than the disease. There is a common thread in his actions…


----------



## Patwi (Jul 17, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 17, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 17, 2022)

patwi said:


> He be abit queer


That too


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

Sure seems like the more boosters you get the more likely to get sick......Fauci, and the commander in chief are perfect examples.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 23, 2022)

Zero jabs, zero Covid… that I know of. If I don’t feel sick, am I sick? I think not…


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Zero jabs, zero Covid… that I know of. If I don’t feel sick, am I sick? I think not…


I bet both of us have had it Fogey we just didn't know it.  Some aren't effected by it.  And now we don't have to worry about growing a third eye....this is what my next door neighbor looks like. He can't wait until the next booster comes out to see what he looks like then.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

^^^no he isn't a hockey player


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> ^^^no he isn't a hockey player


Anymore...


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jul 23, 2022)

^^^Don't you know Pawti.....everything is covid now.  If Tiger would have died in that car crash a year or so ago ..... it would have been a direct result of covid.....nobody is stupid enough to drive like that.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 23, 2022)

pute said:


> I bet both of us have had it Fogey we just didn't know it.  Some aren't effected by it.  And now we don't have to worry about growing a third eye....this is what my next door neighbor looks like. He can't wait until the next booster comes out to see what he looks like then.


I think I bought her a drink one night at last call, but I think she had one more eye......


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2022)

Yeah even a Fking sinus infection is Covid now. That god damn test is full of shit. I bet you that mother fker was made to pick up any protein Cold Related and call it Covid. Lying assholes.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 23, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

Pretty sure my 24 year old son has the ‘Vid. He has told me he hasn’t gotten the jab but he knows my thoughts on the jab so he may just be avoiding friction. He works at a Y here where the jab and mask mandates are heavily pushed and interacts with a lot of people daily. He came home early from work the other day and said he just couldn’t get any work done allegedly because too many people need his help there. Holed up in his room that night. Coughing up a lung all night. The next day he could barely get out of bed. He hasn’t been sick in years and is healthy and strong which is why I think he got the jab and it has compromised his bodies ability to fight infection. We have given him ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine, zinc and vitamin D. We will see how he is today. Hasn’t been coughing so that is a good sign… FAF.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Yep Meth cures dumbasses from living to long too. And you won't need a dentist because you will loose your teeth all by yourself.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> View attachment 303851


Fentanyl can cure it as well


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

So does a 45 cal to the head


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So does a 45 cal to the head


Wasn't the CDC reporting COVID deaths with that very injury not long ago??


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

So what am I good friends works for the state like I told you in a previous post I don't know I don't know who reads the post that I put up so I apologize if this sounds really vague or out of a Twilight Zone episode to some of you I was mentioning in an earlier thread a couple of days ago that I had a friend that started to work for the state ironically loves this plant just as much of all of us do it's just hard seeing somebody that was a gorilla like me pumping out what we were pumping out coming full circle and working for the state assuming that people are going to be on the up and up and that it's going to be legit but they are giving him $100,000 a year to run the Cannabis control board so I see that and I understand why I think it was last year he got the backs both boosters almost killed him had three people that were very close family members of mine that are 15 years my senior all tell me they wouldn't come anywhere around me or anywhere near me because I refuse to get the vaccination, my rationalization for not wanting the vaccine was that I did not trust the people that were pushing it. End of story for me. As much as Big Sur ragged on me for my ongoing rambling tangential vernacular when I'm posting here 1/3 of it is due to the fact that I'm using a microphone and I sometimes get lazy and don't go back and proofread all of my postings the second part of it is that I have a head injury and I'm prone to tangential talking it doesn't mean that what I'm saying is wrong or outlandish it's not that acute I just I'll start talking and I'll just go and I apologize if that's overwhelming to some of you cuz it's not meant to be disruptive in any way, it's just something I deal with on a daily basis.
I now look at these people one of which is still alive and ask myself how are people that like have college degrees gone through the red tape b******* for 20-30 years so easily led into a job that they know nothing about it scares me and then I look back in history at all the people that were brainwashed and sent to do s*** that they may not have they may or may not I just human beings in some regards are way too f****** gullible and that terrifies me the most out of everything is how gullible people can be and that they be willing to take their family and their own health and just roll the f****** dice like that I wonder what's worse with your life the vaccine or fentanyl? And now they're talking about monkey pox and all of that so just don't us older dudes that had chickenpox when we were kids that have to deal with shingles later in life the Opera the opportunity for shingles to come back tenfold I guess when you're later in life it's a lot worse last thing we need to deal with over here is f****** monkey pox my gosh.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So does a 45 cal to the head


Yeah first of all you got to have a familiarity with that platform second of all you got to be able to be accurate when you have a sympathetic nervous response or an adrenaline dump, I love going to the range and seeing people that immediately get sent off and almost charged because they've got no Muzzle discipline they think they can go to a store buy a pistol and they are Marksman. Half of these fools are ooda Loop drills waiting to happen


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Is Black Hydra Back LOL


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

Listen I've met tens of thousands of people both in this country and overseas and I can tell you one thing that I've learned about myself and 49 years with me what you get is what you see or what you see is what you get, I don't have an ulterior motive I'm not here to troll people or have little innuendo comments that are asinine like some troll would have on a bus in high school I don't do any of that s*** dude I'm here to have fun meet people make friends share and learn that's it anything else is just f****** noise


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Pretty sure my 24 year old son has the ‘Vid. He has told me he hasn’t gotten the jab but he knows my thoughts on the jab so he may just be avoiding friction. He works at a Y here where the jab and mask mandates are heavily pushed and interacts with a lot of people daily. He came home early from work the other day and said he just couldn’t get any work done allegedly because too many people need his help there. Holed up in his room that night. Coughing up a lung all night. The next day he could barely get out of bed. He hasn’t been sick in years and is healthy and strong which is why I think he got the jab and it has compromised his bodies ability to fight infection. We have given him ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine, zinc and vitamin D. We will see how he is today. Hasn’t been coughing so that is a good sign… FAF.


Hoping the best for your son fogey.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

PERCHSLURP802 said:


> Listen I've met tens of thousands of people both in this country and overseas and I can tell you one thing that I've learned about myself and 49 years with me what you get is what you see or what you see is what you get, I don't have an ulterior motive I'm not here to troll people or have little innuendo comments that are asinine like some troll would have on a bus in high school I don't do any of that s*** dude I'm here to have fun meet people make friends share and learn that's it anything else is just f****** noise


Huh? Who you talking too? Did I miss something?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> So does a 45 cal to the head


That will just play into the gun control narrative…


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Huh? Who you talking too? Did I miss something?


It meant to it applies to.. not you obviously.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That will just play into the gun control narrative…


Hows the Boy doing today
Be careful this strain is extremely contagious and transfers very easily , My buddy age 65 and his wife 64 both came down with it the same day. They were just out in public a short time .
He feels like crap, and has been having BP spikes all night.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Huh? Who you talking too? Did I miss something?


ME
He thinks Im trolling him LOL
He does not know me well does he


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Well fk . Should have known.
Brother PERCHSLURP802,, Roster is just messen with you bro. We mess with each other here all the time. Get use to it.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

I was starting to think Hydra had another persona


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hows the Boy doing today
> Be careful this strain is extremely contagious and transfers very easily , My buddy age 65 and his wife 64 both came down with it the same day. They were just out in public a short time .
> He feels like crap, and has been having BP spikes all night.


He is still sleeping. No coughing. I am pretty sure I have natural immunity. He used one of those rapid home tests and it said negative but I take those tests with a grain of salt and feel they are as accurate as flipping a coin. My nose is runny this morning but that happens sometimes. I take quercetin, zinc and vitamins D and C daily. We have a stockpile of IVM and HCQ so Mrs Fogey and I should be fine. Thanks for your concern. If I stop posting, I will say it now:you were right…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was starting to think Hydra had another persona


I have lost count. Do I have to take off my shoes to tally up the personas? Foot fetishists incoming!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Everybody I know has sinus and allergies right now. Same shit different year. Problem is that God Damn test.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

It's not Hydra,,it's Sybil.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> It's not Hydra,,it's Sybil.


Or Maybe Shiloh has been resurrected


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

What are you guys on today....I'm just starting at my phone with one eye open .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> What are you guys on today....I'm just starting at my phone with one eye open .


Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Ivermectin and hydroxychloroquine.


Must be good s-hit


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Must be good s-hit


I don’t have horse worms so it must work…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Micro dosed.


----------



## Spepin64 (Jul 24, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Why not if I may ask. No judgment. Just curious


For one thing it doesn't work


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

Has anyone here looked into Blood types and covid cases?
They are finding that people with types A and B blood are getting it worse and type O's hardly a real bad case if they do get it
Just wondering who has type O blood and have you had covid here in Group?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 25, 2022)

patwi said:


> Don't look up and breath when they've been chem spraying


Has any of the pilots ever come forth and admitted they were flying the planes doing this?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2022)

.


----------



## pute (Jul 30, 2022)

The Big guy says get the shot.....that way you can be just like him .......two time looser.


----------



## spunom (Jul 30, 2022)

The fker is back in isolation  Again 

"This happens in rare cases" - J.B.

No. This happens when you suppress your fkn immune system and don't let your body do it's fkn job.

Now there's a shot being developed for the Voltron or whatever variant. It's funny how it's taking soooo much longer than the original recipe did. Science my donkey!!!!


----------



## Patwi (Jul 30, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

If all those streaks in the sky was poison I would be dead. I've been around them all my life. As a kid in California the sky's we're always like that. Not to mention the DDT being sprayed in the Fields over our house.


----------



## RosterMan (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> If all those streaks in the sky was poison I would be dead. I've been around them all my life. As a kid in California the sky's we're always like that. Not to mention the DDT being sprayed in the Fields over our house.


Could be just a chem drop to boost the serotonin levels to keep people happier, so not attempt A *coup d'état .*


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Did you see where, in the UK in the last two months, six doctors have died after having their last mandatory booster?

Yeah, hard pass for me.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 31, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Did you see where, in the UK in the last two months, six doctors have died after having their last mandatory booster?
> 
> Yeah, hard pass for me.


5 doctors, 4 of them under 50, died in Toronto last month. One was a marathon runner and former Olympic athlete.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.



.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.



.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

patwi said:


> 6 Canadian Doctors Dead "Suddenly" Within 2 Weeks... Name and date of death: Dr. Paul Hannam, July 16 Dr. Lorne Segall, July 17 Dr. Stephen McKenzie, July 18 Dr. Jakub Sawicki, July 19 Dr. Shariar Jalali Mazlouman, July 23 Dr. Candace Nayman, July 28
> 
> View attachment 304682


That's probably the one I saw. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 31, 2022)

There was 4 at the same hospital up there just the other day 3 right away and the fourth wile out jogging.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



.


----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Patwi (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jul 31, 2022)

Way way back in this thread I posted about my dad taking the death jab.  Something about he used to run 3 miles on tread mill three times a week and after couldn't keep his balance on it. He was 80 I think when I posted. This is INFO ONLY - Not looking for likes or sympathy... His hospice nurse said 72 hours or less this morning. It is what it is. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Way way back in this thread I posted about my dad taking the death jab.  Something about he used to run 3 miles on tread mill three times a week and after couldn't keep his balance on it. He was 80 I think when I posted. This is INFO ONLY - Not looking for likes or sympathy... His hospice nurse said 72 hours or less this morning. It is what it is. What a bunch of crap.


Sorry about that. I know you aren’t looking for sympathy. My mother was in a nursing home in NY state. She got her 1st jab in Jan 2021. 3 days later she had Covid. In the early days of Covid, nursing homes were locked down to visitors so I had to receive a ‘compassion visit’ exception to see her as she was already in poor health but at the time, Covid was a death sentence to all the elderly(and we were told by the Covidians, everyone else as well). The fkrs required me to wear a mask, a face shield, a plastic smock and latex gloves. She couldn’t recognize me because of the costume they forced me to wear so after the staff left the room, I took the costume off. She was happy to see me but the illness made her sleepy so I sat with her and spoke with her when she would intermittently wake up. She was contagious(supposedly) but I spent close to 2 hours with her ‘unprotected’ because I had removed my ‘costume’(they told me I had and hour and a half but didn’t push it strongly). They were angry when they came in and saw me ‘unprotected’ and I was told my time was up. I have her a kiss goodbye before I left, unconcerned about the stupid virus. My wife and I had driven 6 hours to see her and drove 6 hours home in a closed up car. If it was as contagious as they said, we both should have come down with it but we did not. She survived so they have her the second jab. For the next few months she had stroke after stroke(at least 6 of them) until she finally passed away last September from heart failure officially (but I suspect the jab since there were whispers about the jab causing blood clotting and heart inflammation). She was frail before the jab but not on deaths doorstep. That experience only strengthened our resolve to refuse the jab(my wife is healthy, I have clotting issues already). I believe the jab killed much more than it ‘protected’ especially among the frail and elderly. This is a crime against humanity that no punishment of those responsible will ever be able to make right for those of us who lost or will lose loved ones for. My thoughts are with you, monkey…


----------



## gardentroll (Aug 1, 2022)

and  all you Peeps  believe the Govt is helping us with a VAX  wake the Fuk up   . and the Chemtrails are helping us to breath better , yummmm


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 304698
> View attachment 304699
> View attachment 304700
> View attachment 304701
> ...


@Tattered Old Graywolf Please chime in as to what you think and feel about these photos and their purpose. Thank You


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> @Tattered Old Graywolf Please chime in as to what you think and feel about these photos and their purpose. Thank You


I got a giggle out of the repurposed passenger plane(you can see they removed the seats and put in the canisters, etc) so it doesn’t appear to be a military jet flying over spewing ‘vapor trails’…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sorry about that. I know you aren’t looking for sympathy. My mother was in a nursing home in NY state. She got her 1st jab in Jan 2021. 3 days later she had Covid. In the early days of Covid, nursing homes were locked down to visitors so I had to receive a ‘compassion visit’ exception to see her as she was already in poor health but at the time, Covid was a death sentence to all the elderly(and we were told by the Covidians, everyone else as well). The fkrs required me to wear a mask, a face shield, a plastic smock and latex gloves. She couldn’t recognize me because of the costume they forced me to wear so after the staff left the room, I took the costume off. She was happy to see me but the illness made her sleepy so I sat with her and spoke with her when she would intermittently wake up. She was contagious(supposedly) but I spent close to 2 hours with her ‘unprotected’ because I had removed my ‘costume’(they told me I had and hour and a half but didn’t push it strongly). They were angry when they came in and saw me ‘unprotected’ and I was told my time was up. I have her a kiss goodbye before I left, unconcerned about the stupid virus. My wife and I had driven 6 hours to see her and drove 6 hours home in a closed up car. If it was as contagious as they said, we both should have come down with it but we did not. She survived so they have her the second jab. For the next few months she had stroke after stroke(at least 6 of them) until she finally passed away last September from heart failure officially (but I suspect the jab since there were whispers about the jab causing blood clotting and heart inflammation). She was frail before the jab but not on deaths doorstep. That experience only strengthened our resolve to refuse the jab(my wife is healthy, I have clotting issues already). I believe the jab killed much more  than it ‘protected’ especially among the frail and elderly. This is a crime against humanity that no punishment of those responsible will ever be able to make right for those of us who lost or will lose loved ones for. My thoughts are with you, monkey…


That prick Cmo trapped my wifes Mom and uncle in NY nursing homes also
Mom survived her brother died, both almost 80 at the time.
We were not even given a choice to bring them home, I would have had to do a full-frontal assault to remove them. Pissed the shit out of my wife as well as myself.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I got a giggle out of the repurposed passenger plane(you can see they removed the seats and put in the canisters, etc) so it doesn’t appear to be a military jet flying over spewing ‘vapor trails’…


I saw a few pics look like a new way to make High Altitude Whiskey complete were fermenter locks .
But appear to be pressure relief valves as one would see on a common hot water heating system.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That prick Cmo trapped my wifes Mom and uncle in NY nursing homes also
> Mom survived her brother died, both almost 80 at the time.
> We were not even given a choice to bring them home, I would have had to do a full-frontal assault to remove them. Pissed the shit out of my wife as well as myself.


I visited my mom a few more time before she passed away and it was really eerie to see each time I visited, there were fewer and fewer residents. Pre-Covid, there was a waiting list to get in. As the plandemic progressed, name plates on the room doors disappeared quickly and steadily. Nursing homes were death camps…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I saw a few pics look like a new way to make High Altitude Whiskey complete were fermenter locks .
> But appear to be pressure relief valves as one would see on a common hot water heating system.
> View attachment 304723


I am not familiar with the intricacies of chem trail deployment design so I will abstain from further comment…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I visited my mom a few more time before she passed away and it was really eerie to see each time I visited, there were fewer and fewer residents. Pre-Covid, there was a waiting list to get in. As the plandemic progressed, name plates on the room doors disappeared quickly and steadily. Nursing homes were death camps…


We were not allowed at all to visit, she went in right at the big scare started (before Lock down had implemented)  Lockdowns came a week later. They allowed some to look through windows as if at the zoo. MF........... I hate the Cu-Mo Bros


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> We were not allowed at all to visit, she went in right at the big scare started (before Lock down had implemented)  Lockdowns came a week later. They allowed some to look through windows as if at the zoo. MF........... I hate the Cu-Mo Bros


They gave me a ‘compassion visit’ pass at the time because they believed she would be dying shortly. There were no visits for any other reason allowed during the Turd Reich under Duh Feuhrer Cumbo…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 1, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 304698
> View attachment 304699
> View attachment 304700
> View attachment 304701
> ...








government run programs on weather modification have been going on since the 1940’s

saudi Arabia and china just recently made news for having modified the weather for some big conventions held in their major cities

this is only the stuff They let us see

there is a lot more prestidigitations going on behind the curtain


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah well, the fkers need to stop that shit because Texas heat waves are getting worse and worse.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

This thread sure has taken a strange and dark turn.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This thread sure has taken a strange and dark turn.


Things always get dark when you open your eyes.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Things always get dark when you open your eyes.


Quite the opposite in my experience : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> This thread sure has taken a strange and dark turn.


What strange and dark turn?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> What strange and dark turn?


Maybe it's just my perception of things : )


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 1, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Maybe it's just my perception of things : )


Going from Covid to chem trails is a bit of a dark turn.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 1, 2022)

.


----------



## gardentroll (Aug 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> government run programs on weather modification have been going on since the 1940’s
> 
> saudi Arabia and china just recently made news for having modified the weather for some big conventions held in their major cities
> 
> ...


weather modification  DAMN ***   wake up  they have been spraying on us for yrs and tell me how Aluminum helps with the weather   I am waittin

Modified the weather  LMFAO


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 2, 2022)

.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 2, 2022)

Illuminatibot, I love it! 

Back in the early 90's I worked for a company that setup portable satellite dishes for various trade shows and sporting events, Wrestle Mania in particular. There was one coliseum in town, Scope, that just happened to be the center of a ton of side lobe energy from all sorts of other satellites. 

There was literally one exact spot we could park the trailer with the satelite dish where we could get a signal from the correct satellite without getting stomped on by everything else in the sky transmitting microwaves. Well, that spot moved during the show, before we could get it corrected the fans became surly and we locked ourselves in a closet for protection. The fans proceded to dismantle the dish and smash most of the equipment connected to it.

Not too afraid of the illuminati, but wrestling fans scared the crap out of us!


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 3, 2022)

My buddy, the one that's been in the hospital three times due to the clot shot, just got out from another three day stint. This time, they claim it's an intestinal infection. Anybody know if the clot shot is causing this crap, too?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My buddy, the one that's been in the hospital three times due to the clot shot, just got out from another three day stint. This time, they claim it's an intestinal infection. Anybody know if the clot shot is causing this crap, too?


By chance is he on the heavy side


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My buddy, the one that's been in the hospital three times due to the clot shot, just got out from another three day stint. This time, they claim it's an intestinal infection. Anybody know if the clot shot is causing this crap, too?


It decreases the body’s ability to fight infections so I would say so. Cancers are a big concern.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It decreases the body’s ability to fight infections so I would say so. Cancers are a big concern.


*Leukopenia* decreases the body's ability to fight infection. Leukopenia has no effect on the body's ability to fight infection. Leukopenia increases the body's ability to fight infection at certain times and decreases it at other times.


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2022)

roster, what are you doing up this late...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

I was just about to say goodnight


----------



## boo (Aug 3, 2022)

good night roster...


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

boo said:


> good night roster...


I'll WAKE you in the Morning


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 3, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My buddy, the one that's been in the hospital three times due to the clot shot, just got out from another three day stint. This time, they claim it's an intestinal infection. Anybody know if the clot shot is causing this crap, too?


Yes, the vaccine has been correlated with multiple gastro-intestinal disorders. The data from the Pfizer trials was lousy with it. It's considered a treatable and minor side effect, so it's pretty much ignored for purposes of FDA approval.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 6, 2022)

patwi said:


> View attachment 305309


I got jabbed last year and now i got it.


----------



## Prospector (Aug 7, 2022)

That was funny.


joeb631a said:


> We need another crucifixion for that guy.....


----------



## Prospector (Aug 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My sister and her husband are all quadruple jabbed and both have had the ‘vid for 2 weeks. She actually told me she is glad she is jabbed or her condition could have been worse. My wife and I are unjabbed. Haven’t had the ‘vid that we know of.


Keep it that way friend. I developed an herbal cure for viruses in 1977 and have been healing people ever since.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2022)

…

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

patwi said:


> Truth
> 
> .
> View attachment 306109


But the primary care physicians that pushed this will be unable to hide behind that excuse when their patients can actually respond instead of the ‘health officials’ who either won’t take questions or will only get pre-screened questions from the complicit reporters they call on. My wife’s PCP put a lot of pressure on her to get the jab and was very disappointed when she refused for most of the plandemic. Her last visit though he clammed up. She can’t wait for her next visit so she can read him the riot act. I told her to find a new PCP but she wants the satisfaction of hearing him admit he was wrong. My PCP never asked about the jab but he is Indian and we all know that they used ivermectin and a well thought out regimen of vitamins and over-the-counter, repurposed drugs to smash the ‘vid. Very low jab rate in the 2nd most populous country in the world. The #1 most populous country(China)didn’t use the nRNA jab either. I wonder why?(not really)…


----------



## Patwi (Aug 14, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2022)

my pcp asked me 2 years ago and I told him no, not another peep...


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 14, 2022)

Remember my buddy with the clots? Trip number five, this time to the U of M hospital. Worst clots yet.

Went to a lung specialist last Thursday. One of the nurses asked me a shit load of questions.
Measle vaccine? Nope
Singles vaccine? Nope
Pneumonia vaccine? Nope
Any of the COVID vaccines and boosters? Nope.

I asked her if I sounded like an anti-vaxer, and she replied no.
Told me she refused to take ANY covid related shots or boosters. Also said she wasn't supposed to mention it because it doesn't fit the narrative. 

I love honest people.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 23, 2022)

Youngest granddaughter brought Covid home for school and now all 5 of us have it.  We will see how it goes.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Youngest granddaughter brought Covid home for school and now all 5 of us have it.  We will see how it goes.


I had it a few weeks ago. Tested myself 2x so if the tests are not like a coin flip(which they could arguably be), I guess I had it. Fever, aches and a runny nose for a few days. Tired for maybe 10 days. I have had good poisoning that was worse. Hope you all have a similar case. Take care and drink lots of sports drinks. I took nothing for it though we are loaded up here with IVM and HCQ. Didn’t want to waste it since it really wasn’t that bad for me.


----------



## homegrower (Aug 23, 2022)

took the vaccine as soon as I could, and never get the virus


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

homegrower said:


> took the vaccine as soon as I could, and never get the virus


Yeah i got the fking shot and still got the shit for the second time. Just had three ppl in our office that got sick as a mother fker. All in there 30s. The youngest of the three ended up in the Hospital. Every damn one of them had two shots and a booster. That god damn Vaccine is a bunch of bullshit. Nothing but money, power, and politics.
I got the fking vaccine to keep from losing my job as a federal contractor. Otherwise, i would have never taken the nasty shit and i damn sure wouldn't have volunteered to take the crap. Done told them i would never do it again. Matter of fact the owner of the company said he has already told the government he would sue their ass next time and would not be asking his employees to get another one.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

I haven't gotten the shot.....all my neighbors have......guess who got sick.  CDC admitted the vaccines are worthless.  Here is the article.

Former White House COVID response coordinator Dr. Deborah Birx said she "knew" that COVID-19 vaccines "were not going to protect against infection" Friday on "Your World."

*PRESIDENT political name TESTS POSITIVE FOR COVID-19*

*DR. BIRX: *_I knew these vaccines were not going to protect against infection. And I think we overplayed __the vaccines__, and it made people then worry that it's not going to protect against severe disease and hospitalization. It will. But let's be very clear: 50% of the people who died from the Omicron surge were older, vaccinated. So that's why I'm saying even if you're vaccinated and boosted, if you're unvaccinated right now, the key is testing and Paxlovid. It's effective. It's a great antiviral. And really, that is what's going to save your lives right now if you're over 70, which if you look at the hospitalizations, hospitalizations are rising steadily with new admissions, particularly in those over 70. And so if you live __in the South__ - I know people keep talking about the fall - I'm worried about the South. _


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

It isn’t a vaccine by the traditional definition. It doesn’t provide protection from infection nor transmission of the virus. It is gene therapy by the traditional definition and by the people who developed the mRNA technology. Look it up. Just because a certain administration has chosen to change definitions doesn’t change the facts.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Oldhead (Aug 23, 2022)

Here I thought this forum would be filled with progressive thinking people, a little browsing on this thread cleared that up for me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Awesome. Wouldn't want you to get the wrong idea.
Especially with a whole 7 post.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Oldhead said:


> Here I thought this forum would be filled with progressive thinking people, a little browsing on this thread cleared that up for me.


Thank God it isn’t…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

Oldhead said:


> Here I thought this forum would be filled with progressive thinking people, a little browsing on this thread cleared that up for me.


Yeah, who would have thought stoners would have independent minds and know how to use them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Well said.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Okay Oldhead,,,your turn.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Progressive used to mean something different. Todays progressives are more like fascists and really are regressives. Yet another definition that has been changed by totalitarians and believed by dimwits…


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Amazing. A whole 7 post and he knows everyone on this site. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> I've always been progressive .. not sure what today's definition of 'progressive thinking people'  is .. so, I guess opinions matter, verbs matter and adjectives too,.


‘The Squad’ (or as I call them ‘the Squat’) is considered progressive…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Doesn't matter. It's fking ridiculous that ppl can't get along anymore because they don't see eye to eye on everything. Judgemental bullshit.
Anyway let's get back to the subject which effects everyone no matter what they believe.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Doesn't matter. It's fking ridiculous that ppl can't get along anymore because they don't see eye to eye on everything. Judgemental bullshit.
> Anyway let's get back to the subject which effects everyone no matter what they believe.


economics?


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

Oldhead said:


> Here I thought this forum would be filled with progressive thinking people, a little browsing on this thread cleared that up for me.


we'd love to hear from you but I don't think you have the stones to banter with us...yeah, we're progressive in ways that make some think we're aggressive but we're not, we just love our freedom and the american way of life...seems some idiots and snowflakes get offended by this and we really don't give a flying fuuck if you feel otherwise...c'mon, let us know why you feel you don't fit in...I dare you to enter the ring of fire...I got the matches...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Aug 23, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> even in real life around here they duck and run when confronted with truth ..


as it is in most areas, they have large cahones when in a crowd but get one alone and the story goes a bit softer...


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

Oldhead said:


> Here I thought this forum would be filled with progressive thinking people, a little browsing on this thread cleared that up for me.





i may not know how you define progressive but I sure as heck know what communism fascists are and I am wondering how you define a commie?


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

FK everything. I want my free stuff...Waiting for my college releif and micro fiber recliner....what else can I get for free from the working class people.  I am out of line here but  something just fired my rocket.

Delete this Hopper....(but want a few minutes.). Damn I feel better.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Apologizes, a moment of weakness.


----------



## pute (Aug 23, 2022)

Best ride off into the sunset,


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

This thread always brings out the best in us. Especially when someone who has only seven post decides to pop off like he was forced to click on this thread and read it. Typical Snowflake that has no idea what he is talking about. I am an Independent and have voted for both parties,,so his God damn assumptions are completely wrong. Judgemental asshat.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

pute said:


> FK everything. I want my free stuff...Waiting for my college releif and micro fiber recliner....what else can I get for free from the working class people.  I am out of line here but  something just fired my rocket.
> 
> Delete this Hopper....(but want a few minutes.). Damn I feel better.


You are 100% right
Delete this too please  Maybe not


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Asshats are everywhere


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

boo said:


> as it is in most areas, they have large cahones when in a crowd but get one alone and the story goes a bit softer...


They will come back in numbers and march around bitching in their panties.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 24, 2022)

hey Roster , the Mods are still asleep , now is,our chance to pull the fire alarm and run


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

Im not asleep you mean old bastards.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Im not asleep you mean old bastards.
> 
> View attachment 306898


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Man Good thing that Mod Hippie420 isn't up yet


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Danger Danger Danger Will Robinson....this room will self destruct in five minutes. And no fire alarm is gonna save your azz.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 24, 2022)

So I get my blood checked at least monthly for clotting. I am a treat for the nurses with my opinions(sarcasm). This morning the nurse asked me if anything changed over the last few weeks. I told her I had and recovered from the ‘vid(I had to explain what the ‘vid is). She then said she and her husband had ‘Covid’ last month and the symptoms and duration were like mine. I told her that unlike her I no was ‘unjabbed’. She said that the Omicron was like that and that people who weren’t boosted by and large seemed to do ok. I told her I hadn’t had ANY jabs. She said ‘oh, you are unvaccinated’. I said ‘no, I am vaccinated against polio, tetanus, smallpox and all the other childhood vaccinations’. She looked angry. She then went into the diatribe we hear on MSM about the symptoms being less severe if you are ‘vaccinated’ and how at the beginning of the ‘pandemic’, we didn’t know anything about it, blah, blah, blah. I then told her my sister was ‘quadruple jabbed’ and she was sick for weeks. Again, an angry look. She said the new ‘vaccine’ for omicron should help with symptoms. I replied that both she and I had it and that we had similar outcomes and that vaccinations were supposed to prevent illness by the old definition. She then actually said that nobody ever said the ‘vaccine’ would prevent illness. I pointed out that Joe B. , Anthony Fauci, Birx and Wallenski had all said it would prevent illness. Another angry look. She then replied ‘Well political name said it was nothing!’. I reminded her that she had said at the beginning of the ‘pandemic’ we knew nothing about it and that he was just saying what his advisors had told him being that he wasn’t a scientist or a doctor. She turned bright red and ceased our little discussion. Mass Formation Psychosis is still alive and it really irks the indoctrinated when you are able to put them in their place…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

The typical nurse who believes anything the doc tells her to believe.
How the fk can you say that you didn't get as sick as you MIGHT have gotten had you not taken the vaccine? Total complete bullshit. You would have to get sick first without the Vaccine like i did to know if the mother fker works and what the difference was.
I got sick with the Covid without the fking vaccine and then i got covid after the vaccine and it didn't change a god damn thing. My Wife didn't get the Vaccine and didn't get as sick as I did with the vaccine,, and she was 69 at the time. Explain that.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Agreeded we need to stay as neutral as possible in the forums.  I know it is hard especially when an incident like yesterday happens. I will sit in the corner for five minutes today for participating in the chicanery.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

It very seldom happens anymore. That asshat did exactly what he was trying to do. Start shit.... Fking troll. He wont be doing it again or he will get the hammer.


----------



## pute (Aug 24, 2022)

Sure did get us going though. The natives are restless today.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 24, 2022)

I didn't think we went as far over the line as usual : )


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2022)

Trouble maker.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The typical nurse who believes anything the doc tells her to believe.
> How the fk can you say that you didn't get as sick as you MIGHT have gotten had you not taken the vaccine? Total complete bullshit. You would have to get sick first without the Vaccine like i did to know if the mother fker works and what the difference was.
> I got sick with the Covid without the fking vaccine and then i got covid after the vaccine and it didn't change a god damn thing. My Wife didn't get the Vaccine and didn't get as sick as I did with the vaccine,, and she was 69 at the time. Explain that.


My wife didn’t catch from me. She tested negative a couple of times. We didn’t change anything in our routine aside from me not kissing her good night but that was because I was a mucus machine and kind of gross…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My wife didn’t catch from me. She tested negative a couple of times. We didn’t change anything in our routine aside from me not kissing her good night but that was because I was a mucus machine and kind of gross…


----------



## kevinn (Aug 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So I get my blood checked at least monthly for clotting. I am a treat for the nurses with my opinions(sarcasm). This morning the nurse asked me if anything changed over the last few weeks. I told her I had and recovered from the ‘vid(I had to explain what the ‘vid is). She then said she and her husband had ‘Covid’ last month and the symptoms and duration were like mine. I told her that unlike her I no was ‘unjabbed’. She said that the Omicron was like that and that people who weren’t boosted by and large seemed to do ok. I told her I hadn’t had ANY jabs. She said ‘oh, you are unvaccinated’. I said ‘no, I am vaccinated against polio, tetanus, smallpox and all the other childhood vaccinations’. She looked angry. She then went into the diatribe we hear on MSM about the symptoms being less severe if you are ‘vaccinated’ and how at the beginning of the ‘pandemic’, we didn’t know anything about it, blah, blah, blah. I then told her my sister was ‘quadruple jabbed’ and she was sick for weeks. Again, an angry look. She said the new ‘vaccine’ for omicron should help with symptoms. I replied that both she and I had it and that we had similar outcomes and that vaccinations were supposed to prevent illness by the old definition. She then actually said that nobody ever said the ‘vaccine’ would prevent illness. I pointed out that Joe B. , Anthony Fauci, Birx and Wallenski had all said it would prevent illness. Another angry look. She then replied ‘Well political name said it was nothing!’. I reminded her that she had said at the beginning of the ‘pandemic’ we knew nothing about it and that he was just saying what his advisors had told him being that he wasn’t a scientist or a doctor. She turned bright red and ceased our little discussion. Mass Formation Psychosis is still alive and it really irks the indoctrinated when you are able to put them in their place…



I bet your arm was bruised after that visit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


>



Not lookin at it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 24, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I bet your arm was bruised after that visit.


Nah. They test INR with a finger stick. I think the nurse’s ego was bruised though…


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

It's all pretty simple, really. If you want the shot, get the shot. Don't tell me I HAVE to get the shot, and don't get an attitude if I don't.
Some people trust our government and believe anything they tell them. I don't. Anybody that's ever had their nose in a history book wouldn't.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not lookin at it


Smart girl. Me, neither.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Aug 31, 2022)

Indiana life insurance CEO says deaths are up 40% among people ages 18-64​This is just the start!








						Indiana life insurance CEO says deaths are up 40% among people ages 18-64
					

(The Center Square) – The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people.




					www.thecentersquare.com
				




(The Center Square) – The head of Indianapolis-based insurance company OneAmerica said
the death rate is up a stunning 40% from pre-pandemic levels among working-age people.

“We are seeing, right now, the highest death rates we have seen in the history of this business –
not just at OneAmerica,” the company’s CEO Scott Davison said during an online news conference
this week. “The data is consistent across every player in that business.”

OneAmerica is a $100 billion insurance company that has had its headquarters in Indianapolis since
1877. The company has approximately 2,400 employees and sells life insurance, including group life
insurance to employers nationwide.

Davison said the increase in deaths represents “huge, huge numbers,” and that’s it’s not elderly people
who are dying, but “primarily working-age people 18 to 64” who are the employees of companies that
have group life insurance plans through OneAmerica.

“And what we saw just in third quarter, we’re seeing it continue into fourth quarter, is that death rates are up
40% over what they were pre-pandemic,” he said.

“Just to give you an idea of how bad that is, a three-sigma or a one-in-200-year catastrophe would be 10%
increase over pre-pandemic,” he said. “So 40% is just unheard of.”

Davison was one of several business leaders who spoke during the virtual news conference on Dec. 30 that
was organized by the Indiana Chamber of Commerce.

Most of the claims for deaths being filed are not classified as COVID-19 deaths, Davison said.

“What the data is showing to us is that the deaths that are being reported as COVID deaths greatly understate
the actual death losses among working-age people from the pandemic. It may not all be COVID on their death
certificate, but deaths are up just huge, huge numbers.”

He said at the same time, the company is seeing an “uptick” in disability claims, saying at first it was short-term
disability claims, and now the increase is in long-term disability claims.

“For OneAmerica, we expect the costs of this are going to be well over $100 million, and this is our smallest business.
So it’s having a huge impact on that,” he said.

That $100 million is what OneAmerica will have paid out to policyholders in group life insurance and disability claims,
the company said.

Davison said the costs will be passed on to employers purchasing group life insurance policies, who will have to pay
higher premiums.

The CDC weekly death counts, which reflect the information on death certificates and so have a lag of up to eight weeks
or longer, show that for the week ending Nov. 6, there were far fewer deaths from COVID-19 in Indiana compared to a year
ago – 195 verses 336 – but more deaths from other causes – 1,350 versus 1,319.

These deaths were for people of all ages, however, while the information referenced by Davison was for working-age people
who are employees of businesses with group life insurance policies.

At the same news conference where Davison spoke, Brian Tabor, the president of the Indiana Hospital Association, said that
hospitals across the state are being flooded with patients “with many different conditions,” saying “unfortunately, the average
Hoosiers’ health has declined during the pandemic.”

In a follow-up call, he said he did not have a breakdown showing why so many people in the state are being hospitalized –
for what conditions or ailments. But he said the extraordinarily high death rate quoted by Davison matched what hospitals
in the state are seeing.

"What it confirmed for me is it bore out what we're seeing on the front end,..." he said.

The number of hospitalizations in the state is now higher than before the COVID-19 vaccine was introduced a year ago, and
in fact is higher than it’s been in the past five years, Dr. Lindsay Weaver, Indiana’s chief medical officer, said at a news
conference with Gov. Eric Holcomb on Wednesday.

Just 8.9% of ICU beds are available at hospitals in the state, a low for the year, and lower than at any time during the pandemic.
But the majority of ICU beds are not taken up by COVID-19 patients – just 37% are, while 54% of the ICU beds are being
occupied by people with other illnesses or conditions.

The state's online dashboard shows that the moving average of daily deaths from COVID-19 is less than half of what it was a
year ago. At the pandemic's peak a year ago, 125 people died on one day – on Dec. 29, 2020. In the last three months, the
highest number of deaths in one day was 58, on Dec. 13.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> The state's online dashboard shows that the moving average of daily deaths from COVID-19 is less than half of what it was a
> year ago. At the pandemic's peak a year ago, 125 people died on one day – on Dec. 29, 2020. In the last three months, the
> highest number of deaths in one day was 58, on Dec. 13.


The kicker is back when the govt was heavily pushing the jab(they are still pushing it, just not as aggressively), they would identify deaths in ‘unvaccinated’ vs ‘vaccinated’(I don’t think it is a vaccine thus the quotation marks). Since the majority of deaths has turned to being among the jabbed, they don’t publish that granular data anymore. Propaganda hiding facts should be criminal but it is pervasive and encouraged.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

Like fogy just stated they're still pushing this s-hit.  I DOESN'T WORK..FARGIN IDIOTS.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Click on New Post and then on the top right click on POST THREAD or click on the Marijuana Pasion symbol at the top and then click on Post Thread.





Wannabe_Biker said:


> Indiana life insurance CEO says deaths are up 40% among people ages 18-64​This is just the start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So another words the fking vaccine didn't and don't work. Go figure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> So another words the fking vaccine didn't and don't work. Go figure.


Depends on what the aim of the jab was. Priming people to blindly follow orders? Population reduction? Weaken the population? Return on investments? Crashing the economy? We may never know…


----------



## kevinn (Aug 31, 2022)

I tell you this new strain is not as bad, but it went thru this household like wildfire.  A week & half in and even the young'uns are still feeling like shit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2022)

Kevin,,,Ive seen that many times with the seasonal flu. A kid brings it home and everybody gets sick as hell. Been there done that,, have the shirt and hat.


----------



## pute (Aug 31, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I tell you this new strain is not as bad, but it went thru this household like wildfire.  A week & half in and even the young'uns are steel feeling like shit.


Seriously....how come nobody in my entire family hasn't been affected by this s-hit. We are all out and around people every day....no mask...no vax.  I ain't taking that s-hit..... doesn't work and I ain't a .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I tell you this new strain is not as bad, but it went thru this household like wildfire.  A week & half in and even the young'uns are steel feeling like shit.


I had it. 2+ days of fever and sleep. 10 days of feeling tired. I have had good poisoning that was much worse. Seemed like a flu to me. Hope your family feels better soon.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

.

.


----------



## kevinn (Aug 31, 2022)

I take a good sized glass of vodka.  Might not help but I feel better.  Wife and I would probably had not got it except the little one got it and brought it home for school.  With the original COVID, the older granddaughter got it but none of the rest of us.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

kevinn said:


> I take a good sized glass of vodka. Might not help but I feel better.


LOL


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I don't want that damn shot.


SHOTS???...we don't need no stinking Shots!


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

with all the press how could anyone even consider the jab when all the liabilities are now happening...doing it for your loved ones is a no brainer if that's the position you're in but just rolling up your sleeve due to pressure, political or otherwise is just ignorant...


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2022)

.


----------



## boo (Aug 31, 2022)

my sister is a staunch democrat and refuses to talk about the many jabs she took or anything political...I loc=ve her dearly but she's got a head harder than a  rock, hubby is worse...they plan on dying with all their millions, very sad indeed...


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 31, 2022)

The last Vaccine I took was in 1995 & I got the Flu, that was also the last time I was Sick...27 years ago, no Colds, Viruses or Plagues! My Docs have tried like [email protected] to get me to take one, doing AKG's, EEG's & LMNOP's...not gonna happen! Anyone else see Pelosi's Scham of taking?...the F'n Needle NEVER TOUCHED HER, it was behind her arm. It killed My Uncle & they have ongoing Litigation, Dave was one of the Good Guys & many folks in Cincinnati LOVED Him as did I! He helped many people there & the outrage is huge, his wife is Suing the Sheet out of them (the Docs & Hospital that Murdered Him) for $50 Million the incompetenance surrounding his death is unbelievable!


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Aug 31, 2022)

Our Docs are no longer Docs nor servants of the People, they are Servants of Big Pharma! We are nothing but a Big Test Lab. The Mistake the NWO made was they released COVID-19 too Early, it wasn't ready. It was suppose to wipe out half the Worlds Population & didn't come close! More then likely the Vaccine was already available, so they could quickly act like they care & looking after our best interest! ANYTIME a Politition utters the phrase "for the GOOD of the PEOPLE...get ready for an A$$ Reaming! This had been Foretold & written about by way too many, [email protected], Glen Beck (yes I know he's kind'a nuts) talked of this years ago on FOX before self-destructing...I wrote it down in my Journal. This is a standard of Long Range Warfare Worldwide (Africa for one) but usually involves Gas or Poisoning Water Supplies/Food.

That's My 2 Cent & that's about all its worth! (Chuckle)


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 1, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 307768


Is this real or a Spoof on "People" and BTW..."How didn't we know?" everyone else knew, I've been screaming it at the top of my Lungs scince this Scam was first released to the Public & was Censored. I had 1 Doc who supported me and actually said you're 100% correct on all counts, except your numbers are way too low (on the $'s offered to Doc's to check Patients they admit & order "Respirators" for, Yes there was a Bounty on all US Citizens. Been carrying this far too long, it's nice to finally let it go...sorry, I'm getting emotional...I miss my Uncle & this is the 1st time I've cried! He was my Big Brother, I'll be 66 this month and he was 70...gotta go...


----------



## Oldhead (Sep 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well said.


You could just delete my account and I'd be fine with that.

Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

Your wish is my command. Three whole post.
Must be snowing again. Chocolate time.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

Wow! Other than the spammers, that's gotta be one of the quickest departures on the site.

I probably won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## pute (Sep 2, 2022)

Bet you a dollar to a dime he has had every vaccine a available to man.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Bet you a dollar to a dime he has had every vaccine a available to man.


And a few available to women…

He likes the injection?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 2, 2022)

pute said:


> Bet you a dollar to a dime he has had every vaccine a available to man.


Too bad they don't have one for common sense.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2022)

His name should have been Snowflake


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 6, 2022)

ruta maya said:


> View attachment 308135


Madcap or informed?


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Prospector (Sep 6, 2022)

SSoon!


ruta maya said:


> Still not met anyone yet who regrets not getting the vaccine. Are they all dead?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Lets hope not brother. I got the damn J&J to keep my job and id like to hang around. 
I only got one shot and no fking booster.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Yeah, that's what i was told too. Plus i researched it and it seems to be closer to a regular Vaccine than the other two.

*What is the difference between how the Johnson & Johnson vaccine works and how the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines work*?​The ultimate difference is the way the instructions are delivered. The Moderna and Pfizer vaccines use mRNA technology, and the Johnson & Johnson vaccine uses the more traditional virus-based technology.










						Johnson & Johnson vaccine: How is it different?   | VCU Health
					






					www.vcuhealth.org


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 6, 2022)

My daughter took two jabs. Hopefully, before she experiences any bad effects from it, I'll be dead and not have to grieve over it. 

Everytime we got the crap, she got it the worst.


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2022)

What I can't understand is Dr Brix admitted the covid vaccines were not effective and yet the liberals and media are still pushing the boostes.  WHY?????? Money? If not what!?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't get me started. I gotta go cus out back where nobody can hear me. I'll be back.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 9, 2022)

Bill Gates Hit with Indian High Court Notice over Vaccine Death
					

Billionaire Bill Gates has been issued with a notice from the Bombay High Court over a case that alleges the Microsoft co-founder is responsible for deaths related to COVID-19 vaccines.




					slaynews.com


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2022)

at present India is more powerful as a country in finances and nuclear weapons than Great Briton ..  off with billy boy gates head .. life huh ?


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

I was going to start a new thread but this will do

How many of us here actually know anyone who has died from Covid in the last year or last 2 yrs?
I do not know of one person in my circle that was deemed Death By Covid.
When it 1st came out and they locked in in the Nursing homes we lost an Uncle and almost my wifes mom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2022)

Nobody.
I have had open heart surgery and I had the shit twice. It's a god damn flu virus. I bet you that fking test will pick up proteins from the flu and colds and they call it Covid. It's all about that fking test. That's where the lie starts.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

Zero. Nada. My mom’s health went downhill after receiving her first jab in the nursing home she was in. 3 days after the first jab, she had Covid (likely from the jabber who administered the jab). After her 2nd jab she had at least 5 strokes before she passed away in Sept 2021. Needless to say, I am very anti-jab…


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Zero. Nada. My mom’s health went downhill after receiving her first jab in the nursing home she was in. 3 days after the first jab, she had Covid (likely from the jabber who administered the jab). After her 2nd jab she had at least 5 strokes before she passed away in Sept 2021. Needless to say, I am very anti-jab…


Sorry Foggy
I am really starting to think they know they Fuccked up and how many more will be dying from these Vacs?

Why won't they come out with an actual study on the real death numbers could have been done many times by now. No more bullshiet we need more time to observe the results. 
My Buddy was in excellent health , good heart and lungs, since his 2 Vacs and 2 Boosters he has been in and out of hospital 7 times with heart problems and has had 2 strokes now  . 
Excellent Health and only 65 yr old.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Sorry Foggy
> I am really starting to think they know they Fuccked up and how many more will be dying from these Vacs?
> 
> Why won't they come out with an actual study on the real death numbers could have been done many times by now. No more bullshiet we need more time to observe the results.
> ...











						(Not so) "Safe and Effective"
					

Politics and COVID-19/Vaccine Policy




					rwmalonemd.substack.com
				












						Pfizer mRNA Vaccine-Related Brain Injuries
					

Many people are inquiring about brain-related adverse events, or side effects, from COVID-19 mRNA vaccines.




					behindthefdacurtain.substack.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

The totalitarian state is crumbling. My wife was just offered her state job back after being fired for refusing the jab. Turns out the jab isn’t as safe or effective as they told us it was…


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The totalitarian state is crumbling. My wife was just offered her state job back after being fired for refusing the jab. Turns out the jab isn’t as safe or effective as they told us it was…


Nobodies jabbing me.  That scares me more than the virus.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Zero. Nada. My mom’s health went downhill after receiving her first jab in the nursing home she was in. 3 days after the first jab, she had Covid (likely from the jabber who administered the jab). After her 2nd jab she had at least 5 strokes before she passed away in Sept 2021. Needless to say, I am very anti-jab…


Sorry to hear  I too lost my mother 2 years ago. What a bunch of bull shit.  Nobody should be going through any of this.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 28, 2022)

Wonder how many of the 47 that voted no,  has had the vaccine. There's gotta be a lot of people in general.  I mean,  it was mandatory with a lot of business right?  Doesn't mean they felt good about it. Especially with all this media, scaring people.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)

I voted no and ended up having to get the God Damn jab because I'm a federal contractor. I got the one-shot jab J&J. The only ppl i know thats had problems got one of the other two vaccines.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 28, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Nobodies jabbing me.  That scares me more than the virus.


Had the bug. No big deal. I cleared it in 3 days. I have had food poisoning and colds that were worse. No jab for me either. I am not anti-vax. I am up-to-date on my tetanus shots. No flu shot in decades either. Don’t need them.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

I had it three times. First one sucked, but at no time did I ever think I was about to cash my chips in. Never went to a doctor, much less the hospital. Second one sucked, but I've been sicker. Third one was a flash in the pan compared to the first two, but it seemed to hang on longer. Guess the Chinese are doing a good job of tweaking it.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The totalitarian state is crumbling. My wife was just offered her state job back after being fired for refusing the jab. Turns out the jab isn’t as safe or effective as they told us it was…


In New York, the city employees got their jobs back and back pay.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Had the bug. No big deal. I cleared it in 3 days. I have had food poisoning and colds that were worse. No jab for me either. I am not anti-vax. I am up-to-date on my tetanus shots. No flu shot in decades either. Don’t need them.


I will take no vaccine that has Mrna in it period. I understand it may have made its way to the flu shot?

Bubba


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2022)

I never get flu shots. It's a CDC crap shoot. They use the SWAG method*. Might be right, but might be wrong.
The Old Hen gets one every year. We get the flu at the same rate. Why bother?

*Scientific Wild Assed Guess.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Wonder how many of the 47 that voted no,  has had the vaccine. There's gotta be a lot of people in general.  I mean,  it was mandatory with a lot of business right?  Doesn't mean they felt good about it. Especially with all this media, scaring people.


I voted NO and haven't gotten the vaccine, booster or any symptoms that I am aware of.   ANOTHER THING I DON'T HAVE IS SIDE EFFECTS OF ANY KIND.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

From what I read millions of vaccinated are suffering multiple side effects from the vaccine.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> In New York, the city employees got their jobs back and back pay.
> 
> Bubba


I read about that. The Adams regime is appealing the decision on some ridiculous claim but it is another example showing the tyranny is crumbling. My guess is Massachusetts is trying to get out in front of the crumble. My wife asked for clarification from the state as well as if she will be receiving back pay. Fingers crossed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 30, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I will take no vaccine that has Mrna in it period. I understand it may have made its way to the flu shot?
> 
> Bubba


I will not take any vaccines for quite some time. I do not trust that what is in a syringe is what they are saying is what is in the syringe. Call me paranoid…


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

I don't trust the government or the media anymore. It's not that I don't want to they put themselves in that position at least in my mind.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 30, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I will not take any vaccines for quite some time. I do not trust that what is in a syringe is what they are saying is what is in the syringe. Call me paranoid…


Lol.  It ain't paranoia. It's something Thomas Paine wrote a whole book about.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 30, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Lol.  It ain't paranoia. It's something Thomas Paine wrote a whole book about.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2022)

The comment so nice, ya posted it twice! Friggin' stoner!!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Oct 30, 2022)

I retired on December 1 2019 just before Covid. The place I worked a government owned electrical utility mandated employees to get jabbed. I would have refused if I was still there. There were around 40 people working there. The other part of the building had another government agency in it. I would guess close to 100 people were working out of that building. They had to enlarge the parking lot as there were not enough spaces. When you drive by now the parking lot is at about 50% capacity. I suspect a lot more that the 10% the government claims refused to be jabbed.


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 30, 2022)

It was completely illegal for them to mandate it. Make it available? Sure. Tell me I can't work or go anywhere without it? Sorry.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

The military has been destroyed.  Fired Navy Seal's and replaced them with fat woke boys. China would wipe us out if they wanted.  But we owe them to much $$$$ and our govt is in bed with them. So is the National Basketball Association.   Not so sure about Baseball.....I refuse to watch either anymore.  Don't forget most of Hollywood.....fkem.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Oct 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> The comment so nice, ya posted it twice! Friggin' stoner!!


L


pute said:


> The military has been destroyed.  Fired Navy Seal's and replaced them with fat woke boys. China would wipe us out if they wanted.  But we owe them to much $$$$ and our govt is in bed with them. So is the National Basketball Association.   Not so sure about Baseball.....I refuse to watch either anymore.  Don't forget most of Hollywood.....fkem. Shit, they're just sitting back,  watching us wipe our own selves out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 30, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> I retired on December 1 2019 just before Covid. The place I worked a government owned electrical utility mandated employees to get jabbed. I would have refused if I was still there. There were around 40 people working there. The other part of the building had another government agency in it. I would guess close to 100 people were working out of that building. They had to enlarge the parking lot as there were not enough spaces. When you drive by now the parking lot is at about 50% capacity. I suspect a lot more that the 10% the government claims refused to be jabbed.


My wife worked for the state of Massachusetts. She was fired for not taking the jab. The kicker to that is she had been working remotely for 18+ months so the jab wouldn’t have done anything aside from proving subservience. The kicker to the kicker is 2 weeks after they required workers to be in the office, they had to shut down in-person work because all the fully jabbed employees had COVID. Yesterday she received and offer from the state to come back to work. No jab required. And she will be working remotely. You can’t make stuff like this up. We are living in bizarro world.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

My daughter works for the state.   She had to go and be tested twice a week for 3 months.  She works remotely as well.  In the end she kept her job and no jab.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 30, 2022)

pute said:


> My daughter works for the state.   She had to go and be tested twice a week for 3 months.  She works remotely as well.  In the end she kept her job and no jab.


Charlie Baker, our out-going RINO governor and the official who issued the jab mandate, is reportedly leaving public service to go work for Pfizer.


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2022)

There was a lot of people who got rich off of these $700 shots at the expense of the American taxpayer.  When I still see someone wearing a face diaper I want to pull it and snap it back hitting them right where they used to have brains.


----------



## joeb631a (Oct 30, 2022)

You should see the amount of news services and companys that phizer puts money into .In advertising or what ever.It would have been financial sucide if any entity get their money complain about the company . Five minutes and adios


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Death Tsunami: "They Found a Way to Slow-Kill People With This" – Dr. Sherri Tenpenny
					

Watch now (3 min) | "We have over 900 professional athletes now that have died."




					vigilantfox.substack.com


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 12, 2022)

Pfizer was fined a total of 3.8 billion in fines for fraud around 2009. The biggest fines ever levied. One of the things they were fined for was they were falsifying test results. Pfizer paid 4.6 million to the FDA for a priority review of their so called vaccine. Bribe is a better word. Pfizer had a test group of around 2900 people half of which were vaccinated with a placebo half with the so called vaccine. Two weeks into the trials Pfizer told the people who were injected with the placebo who they were and then vaccinated them. So now they have no test group. When the CEO of Pfizer claimed their product would give you 100% protection he had no data to base that on. When he told people that they need to get the shot to so as not to spread it he had no data to base that on. The CEO of Pfizer last month said they never tested the vaccine to see if it stopped people from spreading it. Clearly fraud.
The previous CEO of Pfizer retired and then went to work as the top guy at the FDA. Tell me that not a conflict of interest.
When someone filed a Freedom Of Information request for all the documentation Pfizer submitted to the FDA to get their vaccine passed they wanted 70 years to comply. The FDA claimed if they printed 7 days a week they could do it in 50 years, yet they were able to review all these documents in 108 days and confirm their concoction was safe. A judge gave them 6 months to produce them. I suspect there are documents they did not supply.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2022)

Fking government has been using us as Ginny pigs for yrs.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Fking government has been using us as Ginny pigs for yrs.


For many many years


----------



## pute (Nov 12, 2022)

I don't think I will ever trust our elected officials again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 12, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't think I will ever trust our elected officials again.


I question whether or not they are truly elected. They once were but election shenanigans are now the rule instead of the exception. Cases in point - a man who is unable to string together words into sentences now sits in the Oval Office while another was ‘selected’(doubtful he was elected) to be a US senator. Third world countries can tell you who won an election within hours of polls closing and yet the US takes weeks…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 12, 2022)

The Fix is in always


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Nov 12, 2022)

Germany with a total population of 84 million hand counts all the ballots and it take them just over 24 hours.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Nov 12, 2022)

Voting is like buying lottery tickets. Everyone knows it's a waste of time, but they do it anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Nov 13, 2022)

Check this out..
It's being reported on alternative media sites.
We can only hope it's true right now and will be coming to a country near you.

Malaysia - Dr. executed for giving COVID-19 jab.
Nuremburg type tribunals have started.


Malaysian Doctor Put To Death For Giving Covid Injection! (Video) | SOTN: Alternative News, Analysis & Commentary

Malaysian Doctor Put To Death For Giving Covid Injection!! | O.N.E. News

https://www.newscats.org/things-to-come-for-the-criminals


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 23, 2022)

Goodbye Sars-Cov-2
					

Some happy news this Thanksgiving: Three years after the first atypical pneumonia patients started showing up at hospitals in Wuhan, looks like …




					alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2022)

Another cardiologist calls for halt to COVID shots
					

An Australian cardiologist has called for halting the use of the Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 mRNA vaccines after seeing a rise in heart conditions he believes are caused by the shots.




					www.wnd.com
				






An Australian cardiologist has called for halting the use of the Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 mRNA vaccines after seeing a rise in heart conditions he believes are caused by the shots.

The conclusion by Dr. Ross Walker of Sydney came after
two prominent cardiologists – Dr. Peter McCullough and Dr. Aseem Malhotra – publicly stated the best explanation for the "sudden and unexpected" deaths and cardiac events in otherwise healthy people is the COVID-19 vaccines.


----------



## Louise (Nov 28, 2022)

Massachusetts Death Certificates Show Excess Mortality Could Be Linked to COVID Vaccines
					

After analyzing more than seven years of Massachusetts death certificates, independent investigator John Beaudoin, Sr., uncovered evidence that thousands of deaths in 2021 may have been linked to COVID-19 vaccines.




					childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Then there is o'l Dr Fauci.....still pushing the jab.






This just in......people are changing their mind






Fk Fauci.......


----------



## Louise (Dec 1, 2022)

We are witnessing the systematic dismantling of the old guard.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 1, 2022)

January 11, 1999
The future of MEDICINE
How generic engineering will change us in the next century.








						The Biotech Century
					

Ring farewell to the century of physics, the one in which we split the atom and turned silicon into computing power. It's time to ring in the century of biotechnology. Just as the discovery of the...




					content.time.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 1, 2022)

I think this is really great, he does a great job explaining how everything works in our world.
Everyone should watch this in its entirety if they are unfamiliar with Gould.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 1, 2022)

My oldest friend/brother is a dyed in the wool (insert political name). I think he was the first in line for the shots and boosters and would happily take a dozen more boosters if Fauchi suggested it. Since then, he's been in and out of the hospital with blood clots in various places, mostly his legs. He swears up and down that there's no correlation. Oh, to be so blind.
If you want to get vaxed, have at it. Tell me I *have* to get vaxed, I'll tell you where to go and how to get there.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My oldest friend/brother is a dyed in the wool (insert political name). I think he was the first in line for the shots and boosters and would happily take a dozen more boosters if Fauchi suggested it. Since then, he's been in and out of the hospital with blood clots in various places, mostly his legs. He swears up and down that there's no correlation. Oh, to be so blind.
> If you want to get vaxed, have at it. Tell me I *have* to get vaxed, I'll tell you where to go and how to get there.


2nd that


----------



## Louise (Dec 1, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> My oldest friend/brother is a dyed in the wool (insert political name). I think he was the first in line for the shots and boosters and would happily take a dozen more boosters if Fauchi suggested it. Since then, he's been in and out of the hospital with blood clots in various places, mostly his legs. He swears up and down that there's no correlation. Oh, to be so blind.
> If you want to get vaxed, have at it. Tell me I *have* to get vaxed, I'll tell you where to go and how to get
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

I dont understand how fuken Stupid peeps are ,,, Oh my Immune system is comprimised  , so i should take some fuken experimental **  ,,,Now there are more Peeeps dying from taking the VAX  THEN THE UNVAXXED And how the fuk can you Believe our ** GOVT   WAKE THE FUK UP

And the SHIIT for Brains getting his on TV   WHAT A FUKEN REDFLAG THAT IS ....AND I BET IF THE GOVT SAID YOU CAN FLY THERE WOULD BE A FUKEN LINE READY TO JUMP HOW FUKEN INSANE IS THAT
mODERNA PATENTED THE cOVID vAX IN 2016  , REMEMBER NOTHING THAT  IS nATURAL CAN BE PATENTED , SO IT WAS MORE ** MADE IN THE LAB. 

SADS  SUDDEN ADULT DEATH SYNDROME   LMFAO  OH THAT SIDS COUSIN  ...SAME THING THE VACCINES ARE CAUSING DEATH  
FUK THIS GOVT


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

Children's Health Defense + Jeff Hays Films present this NEW documentary based on Robert F. Kennedy, Jr.'s book — the most highly censored, best-selling book of all time. *MUST SEE! - The Real Anthony Fauci, Part 1*
Watch The Full Movie below


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

*MUST SEE! - The Real Anthony Fauci, Part * 2.


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

Here's the proof its a death clot shot!  The Stew Peters Network


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

So I take it that gardentroll and Louise are non vaxers.


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

The SHEEEEEEP are goin Down  ...Believe the Fuken Govt   lmfao   ..fuken bunch of paedopiles


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

pute said:


> So I take it that gardentroll and Louise are non vaxers.


Most of us labelled as anti-vac prefer to call it a ‘jab’ since by definition(the old one(pre-Covid-jab) or the new (dis)improved one), it is not a vaccine since it doesn’t protect, prevent transmission or decrease severity. I know you were joking though…


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

How right you are ....Mr Pute  our GOVT is a theiving Bunch of Satanic blood drinking pedo's


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> The SHEEEEEEP are goin Down  ...Believe the Fuken Govt   lmfao   ..fuken bunch of paedopiles


A new Forum avatar if you like it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> How right you are ....Mr Pute  our GOVT is a theiving Bunch of Satanic blood drinking pedo's


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

Two words.

Agent Orange


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

All started from the JEW BASTARDS , fake holocost ... wake up Folks the Jews own a hellofa lot more than you think
Everyone of the News stations ,  Adult(PORNO)  industries and the Actors **  is all owned by fuken JEWS  and alot more 

GT


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> All started from the JEW BASTARDS , fake holocost ... wake up Folks the Jews own a hellofa lot more than you think
> Everyone of the News stations ,  Adult(PORNO)  industries and the Actors **  is all owned by fuken JEWS
> and the MONEY  the FAKE Money **
> GT


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 2, 2022)

Stew Peters Releases 'Died Suddenly,' Exposing Death Jab Genocide, Premieres Monday at 5 PM EST    Died Fuken suddenly   ...Lying fuken scummmm , doesn't this remind you of SIDS  , 

Oh and to show you how SCUMMMMMMMY  They are ....An Autopsy for a NewBorn Death  1st 6 months (sids)  they dont  check for Vaccines as a cause  , How fuken scummmmmy is that  .
So they make up SADS and say they dont know whats causing it   same as SIDS . I mean really Wake the Hell up ...

But anyway 

GT


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

pute said:


> So I take it that gardentroll and Louise are non vaxers.


I am just not playing the game of Russian Roulette on my family no more. "Lifetime consequences."
"Yeadon also says that two people who receive the exact same injection might experience different outcomes. One person might have no negative effects while the other ends up dying – think Russian roulette."

Sounds familiar, turned blue and stopped breathing, happened to my son after a vaccine and that was 37 years ago. 
The Truth always gets revealed, happy to be alive to witness this reveal.
Sad reality, you cannot just tell people, they have to be shown. "Poison is Poison."








						Children's Health Defense on Gab: '‘The day Giuliana was born, they took her from me…'
					

Children's Health Defense on Gab: '‘The day Giuliana was born, they took her from me in the hospital. Immediately upon her return, she turned blue and stopped breathing.’ CHD Chapter Liaison Melissa Bordes speaks out about her daughter’s #vaccineinjury on #CHDTV  ⏯https://bit.ly/3RSw6fy'




					gab.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

Happy Friday and have a beautiful day!


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

Louise said:


> I am just not playing the game of Russian Roulette on my family no more. "Lifetime consequences."
> "Yeadon also says that two people who receive the exact same injection might experience different outcomes. One person might have no negative effects while the other ends up dying – think Russian roulette."
> 
> Sounds familiar, turned blue and stopped breathing, happened to my son after a vaccine and that was 37 years ago.
> ...


Another thing is the fact that not every vial of alleged vaccine contains the same ratio of components or even the same components at all. Some people seem to be receiving exceptionally lethal concoctions while others appear to be getting a placebo.


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

Louise said:


> Another thing is the fact that not every vial of alleged vaccine contains the same ratio of components or even the same components at all. Some people seem to be receiving exceptionally lethal concoctions while others appear to be getting a placebo.


More than 17,000 doctors and medical experts, including former Pfizer Vice President Dr. Michael Yeadon, are calling for every pharmaceutical company that makes Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) “vaccines” to be “immediately indicted for fraud.”








						Former Pfizer VP says all covid "vaccine" manufacturers need to be "immediately indicted for fraud"
					

More than 17,000 doctors and medical experts, including former Pfizer Vice President Dr. Michael Yeadon, are calling for every pharmaceutical company that makes Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) "vaccines" to be "immediately indicted for fraud."  Thousands of people have died and ma




					www.naturalnews.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

They need to hang this fker.


----------



## stain (Dec 2, 2022)

Louise said:


> Another thing is the fact that not every vial of alleged vaccine contains the same ratio of components or even the same components at all. Some people seem to be receiving exceptionally lethal concoctions while others appear to be getting a placebo.


This is part of the Experiment to see what is does to people. That way THEY know what to do on the next TRIAL run. Another is coming...mark my words. 

I'm so amazed on how many people don't understand what the word Experiment means and how it works.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 2, 2022)

Louise said:


> More than 17,000 doctors and medical experts, including former Pfizer Vice President Dr. Michael Yeadon, are calling for every pharmaceutical company that makes Wuhan coronavirus (Covid-19) “vaccines” to be “immediately indicted for fraud.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




then immediately after the indictment is read they are all marched off to the gallows and hung with fresh hemp rope


----------



## Louise (Dec 2, 2022)

It's really, All good! I did not write the story, just have been reading it.


----------



## Louise (Dec 4, 2022)

Jab deaths Massachusetts.
All preventable, all ignored.








						TommyRobinsonOfficial on Gab: 'Jab deaths Massachusetts.  All preventable, all i…'
					

TommyRobinsonOfficial on Gab: 'Jab deaths Massachusetts.  All preventable, all ignored.'




					gab.com


----------



## Harriet (Dec 4, 2022)

I keep on watching at Stew Peter's and Alex Jones since the beginning of this plandemic, and no I did not take the jab and I won't. Even if I had hard times to maintain my belief. May the health be with you!


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2022)

I feel pain for those who were forced to...the hemp rope is the way to go...good stuff ladies, glad to see fresh meat here at the passion...welcome...


----------



## Harriet (Dec 4, 2022)

I guess we've all seen scenes from another planet with those jabs and masks.... Thanks to my dad, who learnt me to be as close to nature as possible and to take time for thinking about what humans are saying to others.

Harriet - the fresh meat unvaxd


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2022)

Don't say fresh meat around these old bastards.


----------



## Louise (Dec 4, 2022)

Harriet said:


> I keep on watching at Stew Peter's and Alex Jones since the beginning of this plandemic, and no I did not take the jab and I won't. Even if I had hard times to maintain my belief. May the health be with you!


May the health be with you too Harriet!


----------



## Louise (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

GARAGE ROCKERS AND COVID CENSORSHIP
					

During his teens, someone I know was in a band with two of his friends and his older brother. The brother was causing discord and resentment among his bandmates because he continually told them what they were doing wrong. In reaction, the group—minus big brother—met and agreed on a plan to stop...




					markoshinskie8de.substack.com


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 6, 2022)

Some people are going to be loosing sleep!
Ron DeSantis Says He Plans to Hold Pfizer and Moderna Accountable For Making False Claims


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 6, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Some people are going to be loosing sleep!
> Ron DeSantis Says He Plans to Hold Pfizer and Moderna Accountable For Making False Claims


Unfortunately the people at Pfazer(set to stun) and Clotderna responsible for the false claims won’t be affected much. The companies are fine with paying fines and the executives will still get there big salaries and bonuses. Their stock portfolios will take a bit of a hit but otherwise they are insulated unless they are charged criminally. And any of this will take years and years of winding thru the courts before anything tangible happens. DeSantis should be going after the real criminals - MSM, Public Health authorities and Big Tech.


----------



## pute (Dec 6, 2022)

Agree Fogey.  Sure seems very few in power these days are being held responsible.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 7, 2022)

Do apples have more rights than humans?


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 7, 2022)

I don't trust anything handed out for "free" from our government.


----------



## boo (Dec 7, 2022)

That’s my daddy Ron…


----------



## pute (Dec 7, 2022)

See you in the morning fellow Americans


----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)

View attachment 314811


----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

That is the way with everything the Gov't  controls.   Pisses me off.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Loolagigi2 said:


> I don't trust anything handed out for "free" from our government.


It ain't free......the American tax payer paid $710 for every shot and booster given the the public.  India only charged $10 per shot.....fked again.


----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> View attachment 314845


----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Just a quick reminder that this is not a political site and we are drifting into that territory.  Please keep the subject to the vaccine.

There is a place for this......


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Actually  good job of walking the line....please continue.


----------



## Louise (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 9, 2022)

Meet just some of the victims of the experimental mRNA death jab…,
Many otherwise ordinary people who made a very
bad decision.



			https://www.realnotrare.com/


----------



## Louise (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Actually  good job of walking the line....please continue.


Line? More like a razor's edge, but it's hard to separate politics from the covid crap. They seem to run hand in hand, unfortunately.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

I'm afraid that's my fault. I forget what thread I'm on sometimes.
Although it brings out the snowflakes sometimes. Glad we don't have any here.


----------



## Louise (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 9, 2022)

What does a cult and  +  have in common?
*Use shame based tactics.
*Weaponize fear.
*Discourage questioning.
*Discredit those who have been harmed.
*Silence those who escape and speak.
*Dehumanize outsiders.
*Require zealous commitment to an infallible authority.


----------



## stain (Dec 9, 2022)

From what I've been reading in the history books. That some advanced civilization broke the prime directive not to interfere with the natural evolution....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Louise said:


> What does a cult and  +  have in common?
> *Use shame based tactics.
> *Weaponize fear.
> *Discourage questioning.
> ...


I'm the handsome one.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

^^^ I want to borrow your mirror.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

No you don't,,it's my Wife and I have to pay her money to lie to me.


----------



## Louise (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 11, 2022)

we can only hope the criminals in washington haven't colluded with food suppliers to taint our food...how would we know, right...I don't trust any of the lying feckers...


----------



## Louise (Dec 11, 2022)

boo said:


> we can only hope the criminals in washington haven't colluded with food suppliers to taint our food...how would we know, right...I don't trust any of the lying feckers...


Oh they have.. our best bets, buy organic and read the ingredients on packaged foods, say no to BioEngineered ingredients.


----------



## Louise (Dec 12, 2022)

Imagine the depravity in one's soul to continue to push a shot that they know to be ineffective, dangerous to many, and deadly to some.
Pharmakeia and their foot soldiers are some of the most evil amongst us....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2022)

Starting to like this Elon more and more every day. Cant stand that prick astronaut.


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 12, 2022)

Remember Event 201? Well here is the 2022 edition.

 AM Headline Featured Stories Globalism Great Reset The World Health Organization, Johns Hopkins, and Bill Gates Just Conducted Another Pandemic Simulation — This Time The Virus Is Deadlier And Targets Children


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Remember Event 201? Well here is the 2022 edition.
> 
> AM Headline Featured Stories Globalism Great Reset The World Health Organization, Johns Hopkins, and Bill Gates Just Conducted Another Pandemic Simulation — This Time The Virus Is Deadlier And Targets Children


That there is fkd up. Event 201 WAS the playbook for the plandemic down to the Corona virus detail. Creepy the first time I read the paper early in the plandemic. Evil in retrospect. I actually was skeptical that this ‘Catastrophic Contagion’ scenario was real. I could not fathom the arrogance it would take for these monsters to do this in the open. After reading the article you posted, I checked elsewhere and it is all too true. Healthsecurity.org has a page about it. Thanks for sharing this. 









						Catastrophic Contagion, a high-level pandemic exercise in 2022
					

The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with WHO and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation conducted Catastrophic Contagion, a pandemic tabletop exercise at the Grand Challenges Annual Meeting in Brussels, Belgium on October 23, 2022.




					www.centerforhealthsecurity.org


----------



## pute (Dec 12, 2022)

Louise said:


> View attachment 315121



I am unvaxed and proud of it.  I didn't trust the Gov't before.....now I......well best I not say.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That there is fkd up. Event 201 WAS the playbook for the plandemic down to the Corona virus detail. Creepy the first time I read the paper early in the plandemic. Evil in retrospect. I actually was skeptical that this ‘Catastrophic Contagion’ scenario was real. I could not fathom the arrogance it would take for these monsters to do this in the open. After reading the article you posted, I checked elsewhere and it is all too true. Healthsecurity.org has a page about it. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killing kids will make this more ‘real’ to many(even if it is planned). Fear overwhelms all other emotions. It won’t matter if this is planned and implemented by a known entity. The fear of losing children, grandchildren or anyone else’s child will tempt even the most well informed among us to buckle to the planned mandates and blind most to any of the terrorists in govt who unleash such a contagion. Peter Dazek of EcoHealth Alliance currently has grants from our NIH(Dr The Science Fauci)to seek out new viruses in Southeast Asia.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 12, 2022)

once again for old times sake


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 12, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Remember Event 201? Well here is the 2022 edition.
> 
> AM Headline Featured Stories Globalism Great Reset The World Health Organization, Johns Hopkins, and Bill Gates Just Conducted Another Pandemic Simulation — This Time The Virus Is Deadlier And Targets Children


Five'll get ya ten that it's something Fauci has done his "gain of function" on.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 12, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Five'll get ya ten that it's something Fauci has done his "gain of function" on.











						NIH Awards New Grant to U.S. Organization at Center of Covid-19 Lab Leak Controversy
					

In August, an EcoHealth Alliance award was terminated after the organization failed to turn over records critical to the Covid origin probe. The next month, it got a new grant.




					theintercept.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2022)

I took it.  Almost everyone I know took it.  No issues but sore arms.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

Slab said:


> I took it.  Almost everyone I know took it.  No issues but sore arms.


Yet.


----------



## Slab (Dec 14, 2022)

Life's a *****... we'll see I guess


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2022)

I took the fking J&J vaccine last yr to keep my Job and got the goddamn Covid 2 weeks later. My Wife didn't get the Shot and didn't get sick last yr. 
We both got covid last week and she is 70yrs old. We are both good now. And yes it kicked our ass just like any other fking Flu does.. They can shove those shots right up their ass. We now have the Antibodies because we got sick. Its 10 times better than any damn shot these idiots can come up with.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

If you want to get the clot shot, no problem.
If you've got a problem with me not getting the shot, now we've got a problem.
Tell me I have to get the shot, now we've got BIG problems.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

I guess they could start to withhold anyone on Social Security payment until they should proof of their jabs.
I would not put anything pass them.
Or withhold food and water from the unvaccinated.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

Imagine it was a Vac administered via mouth
They would have poisoned the food supply by now


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

My good friend and smart cookie got shots and boosters
He suffered a mini stroke, afib which they may have fixed with surgery
so far, all after the jabs


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 14, 2022)

They then say its because more people are having heart problems due to not going to Doctors out of fear of covid.
Yeah right


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 14, 2022)

My oldest friend got all the shots and boosters that his party told him to get. He's been in and out of the hospital at least four times with blood clots in his legs, but he makes no correlation to the shots. Guess he's destined to die stupid.


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

pute said:


> I am unvaxed and proud of it.  I didn't trust the Gov't before.....now I......well best I not say.


My family and I are PROUD also to be part of the control group.
Definitely revealed who was real and who was fake in our life.
The persecution was real. "Never Forget."








						Atlantis17 on Gab: 'A MUST WATCH!  Del Bigtree reads a letter from a …'
					

Atlantis17 on Gab: 'A MUST WATCH!  Del Bigtree reads a letter from a VACCINATED  Australian woman who talks about the courage and principles of the unvaccinated as they stood their ground.'




					gab.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

So awesome, made my day, made my year ❤ Amen 
"Teach Your Children well"








						BeachMilk on Gab: 'These kids are WAY smarter than most of my former…'
					

BeachMilk on Gab: 'These kids are WAY smarter than most of my former friends and current work colleagues.'




					gab.com


----------



## pute (Dec 14, 2022)

If I were some members of the left along people like Fauci I would need a sleeping pill at night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

So my wife has gotten her job back at the state(‘state’ as in communist state). Her union, who failed to argue for or protect her from termination due to her approved religious exemption for refusing the jab, is trying to convince her to pay union dues! She doesn’t have to pay union dues because about 5 years ago, a lawsuit determined that it was not necessary. She continued to pay union dues because she felt they protected her, helped her and so she felt it was the right thing to do. When the union failed to fight for her job(and others who received either religious or medical exemptions), and actually lied to its members about many of the repercussions for refusing the jab, she was livid. Unions are supposed to protect their members, right? So her union rep is trying to push and prod her and a few others to have union dues taken out of their checks. Ain’t gonna happen. I told her that the next time the union rep tries to coerce her to pay their ransom, she should tell the rep she will be happy to once they get her back pay and credit for the time she missed for her pension. She thought that was an excellent way to respond. This is delicious…


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So my wife has gotten her job back at the state(‘state’ as in communist state). Her union, who failed to argue for or protect her from termination due to her approved religious exemption for refusing the jab, is trying to convince her to pay union dues! She doesn’t have to pay union dues because about 5 years ago, a lawsuit determined that it was not necessary. She continued to pay union dues because she felt they protected her, helped her and so she felt it was the right thing to do. When the union failed to fight for her job(and others who received either religious or medical exemptions), and actually lied to its members about many of the repercussions for refusing the jab, she was livid. Unions are supposed to protect their members, right? So her union rep is trying to push and prod her and a few others to have union dues taken out of their checks. Ain’t gonna happen. I told her that the next time the union rep tries to coerce her to pay their ransom, she should tell the rep she will be happy to once they get her back pay and credit for the time she missed for her pension. She thought that was an excellent way to respond. This is delicious…


Nice...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

Louise said:


> Nice...


You will like this…









						The dumbest, most dishonest argument for Covid jabs yet
					

A computer model claims they prevented 3 million American deaths and almost 19 million hospitalizations. Imagine what they would have done if they actually WORKED against Omicron.




					alexberenson.substack.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So my wife has gotten her job back at the state(‘state’ as in communist state). Her union, who failed to argue for or protect her from termination due to her approved religious exemption for refusing the jab, is trying to convince her to pay union dues! She doesn’t have to pay union dues because about 5 years ago, a lawsuit determined that it was not necessary. She continued to pay union dues because she felt they protected her, helped her and so she felt it was the right thing to do. When the union failed to fight for her job(and others who received either religious or medical exemptions), and actually lied to its members about many of the repercussions for refusing the jab, she was livid. Unions are supposed to protect their members, right? So her union rep is trying to push and prod her and a few others to have union dues taken out of their checks. Ain’t gonna happen. I told her that the next time the union rep tries to coerce her to pay their ransom, she should tell the rep she will be happy to once they get her back pay and credit for the time she missed for her pension. She thought that was an excellent way to respond. This is delicious…


On her first day back, some poor co-worker, on their way into the office, asked her if she was ‘happy or nervous’ to be back. My wife replied ‘neither’ and continued into the office. I am sure she will not be winning the popularity contest…


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

If the life of the flesh is in the blood.
Why would they inject toxins in our blood..
That's not a question, I know the answer..


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

Sounds about right to me, just add in all the satanic worshipping and child trafficking.
We are in a war, but we are not suppose to talk about it, we may hurt someones feelings. Your rulers of this earth are trying to murder you, your family and your friends. Oh, but thats impolite to talk about also. Speak up and use your voice.








						Royal👑Peasant on Gab: 'This women wins the internet today!!!! She’s DEAD…'
					

Royal👑Peasant on Gab: 'This women wins the internet today!!!! She’s DEAD right'




					gab.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

Louise said:


> If the life of the flesh is in the blood.
> Why would they inject toxins in our blood..
> That's not a question, I know the answer..View attachment 315308
> View attachment 315309


At least when you eat something toxic or posion, it goes through your digestive system. You may get sick vomit, etc. Have a bowel moment.
But injecting toxins and posions directly into our blood.
Where does it go? It just stays in your blood causing issues now or later.
The blood is our life.


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> On her first day back, some poor co-worker, on their way into the office, asked her if she was ‘happy or nervous’ to be back. My wife replied ‘neither’ and continued into the office. I am sure she will not be winning the popularity contest…


I like your wife, she's a hero in my book!


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

Slab said:


> I took it.  Almost everyone I know took it.  No issues but sore arms.


Glad to hear this, others were not so lucky playing the game of Russian Roulette.


			https://www.realnotrare.com/


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

Louise said:


> Glad to hear this, others were not so lucky playing the game of Russian Roulette
> 
> 
> https://www.realnotrare.com/


----------



## Louise (Dec 14, 2022)

Louise said:


> View attachment 315312


----------



## Louise (Dec 15, 2022)

"Tyranny does not flourish because perpetuators are helpless and ignorant of their actions. It flourishes because they actively identify with those who promote vicious acts as virtuous.”


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 16, 2022)

Start looking up Vax Shedding...  W O W


----------



## Louise (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 16, 2022)

Vaccination is a time bomb in the human system

"I never saw a case of cancer in an unvaccinated person" - Dr. W.B. Clarke


			Smallpox vaccine damage quotes
		









						Day Of Reckoning is Near on Gab: '#Cancer #Unvaccinated #Vaccinated  #Jabs Vaccinat…'
					

Day Of Reckoning is Near on Gab: '#Cancer #Unvaccinated #Vaccinated  #Jabs Vaccination is a time bomb in the human system   "I never saw a case of cancer in an unvaccinated person" - Dr. W.B. Clarke http://www.whale.to/m/quotes18.html'




					gab.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 16, 2022)

Louise said:


> Vaccination is a time bomb in the human system
> 
> "I never saw a case of cancer in an unvaccinated person" - Dr. W.B. Clarke
> 
> ...


----------



## Slab (Dec 16, 2022)

Ya'll are obsessed.   But I don't care whether you take it or not.  If someone I know has an issue I'll fess it up here for you all, but I'm out of the butthurt discussion.   ... back to growing


----------



## Louise (Dec 16, 2022)

Some do care and some do not. Great to have free will. 
Haven't heard about it causing any butthurt yet, just about everything else though. I will post if that gets listed as a side effect.
Enjoy your growing.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm not obsessed.  I just won't be intimidated into doing something I don't believe in.


----------



## pute (Dec 16, 2022)

Now Louise....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Might as well just wear an IV drip with the vaccine. They want you to take shot after shot after shot,then a booster and another booster and then another shot and another booster.
All about money and power over the sheeple.
CDC done admitted it doesn't stop you from getting the fking virus nor stop you from spreading the virus. They just claim it will help with symptoms. Bull fking shit. How the fk do you know how sick you would have got without the shot if you already took the fking shot.
Well I fking know because I took the fking shot to keep my god damn federal contractor job and got sick two weeks later with the fking Covid. That was last yr. No shot this yr and me and the Wife both just got over the fking Covid and it wasn't any worse then it was last yr when I had the God damn shot. My Wife has never had the shot and she is 70yrs old. She didn't get it last yr nor did she get any sicker then I did this yr. 
All a bunch of fking bullshit.


----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)

Nurse speaks out for truth : "The hospital killed my mother" : Remdesivir Kills : Infant Deaths : Toxic Vaccines

Youtube deleted original vid for violating their guidelines, so posted it to gab.








						Day Of Reckoning is Near on Gab: 'Nurse speaks out for truth :  "The hospital kille…'
					

Day Of Reckoning is Near on Gab: 'Nurse speaks out for truth :  "The hospital killed my mother"  :   Remdesivir Kills  :  Infant Deaths :  Toxic Vaccines  Youtube deleted original vid for violating their guidelines, so posted it to gab   Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth...




					gab.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2022)

Watched the video. Very sad what these fkers are doing to babies with those god damn shots. Ever counted how many shots kids are given before they are 12yrs old. It's fking crazy. Something like 18 vaccines.


----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Watched the video. Very sad what these fkers are doing to babies with those god damn shots. Ever counted how many shots kids are given before they are 12yrs old. It's fking crazy. Something like 18 vaccines.


*Hands off Our Children*


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Louise said:


> View attachment 315494


Finally came up with the correct avatar for you my dear


----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Finally came up with the correct avatar for you my dear
> View attachment 315495


Lol..


----------



## pute (Dec 17, 2022)

I will say one thing for sure...... Louise has lit this thread up.   Go girl.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 17, 2022)

Louise of Arc


----------



## Louise (Dec 17, 2022)

A Diabolical Agenda.
All stops when all is revealed. Nothing stops this reveal. When the whole truth comes out, the whole  paradigm disappears.


----------



## Louise (Dec 18, 2022)

Great win for Boston Massachusetts.
The Christian flag that became the focus of a free speech legal battle that went all the way to the Supreme Court was raised outside Boston City Hall on Wednesday to cheers and songs of praise.








						Christian Flag Raised at Boston City Hall After Supreme Court Ruling
					

<p>BOSTON—The Christian flag that became the focus of a free speech legal battle that went all the way to the Supreme Court was raised outside Boston City Hall on Wednesday to cheers and songs of praise. The flag-raising took place about three months after the Supreme Court in a unanimous...




					www.ntd.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 18, 2022)

The cry of the mother.








						BeachMilk on Gab: 'The cry of the mother.'
					

BeachMilk on Gab: 'The cry of the mother.'




					gab.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 18, 2022)

Love the graphics on this video the best.
This world is going to change.
GOD bless all who stand up for the children.


----------



## boo (Dec 18, 2022)

I personally am tired of the discussion and care not to get involved in it anymore. I do have sympathies for those that took the jab and truly hope that they don’t have any of the issues that I’ve been hearing about. How someone could voluntarily take the shot at this point in time is beyond me.


----------



## Louise (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Wanna see what they are doing to our children. Read it and tell me if it doesn't make you sick to your stomach. 









						Immunization Schedules for 18 & Younger
					

View and print CDC recommended immunization schedules.




					www.cdc.gov
				












						Vaccines for Your Children: Protect Your Child at Every Age
					

Vaccines help protect infants, children and teens from harmful diseases.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

my three kids never went to public school until they were teenagers

of course that was over 35 years ago

but yeah , i would never send my kids to a public school nowadays


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> my three kids never went to public school until they were teenagers
> 
> of course that was over 35 years ago
> 
> but yeah , i would never send my kids to a public school nowadays


My sons are in their mid-20’s now. Both went to public school. One went to college. Both have good jobs. The one that went to college has a very good job with very good pay in tech. The one that didn’t go to college has a very good job with decent pay. One is a lefty. One is a moderate(though slightly left of me). Wanna guess who the lefty is? Hint:college furthers indoctrination brainwashing started in public schools…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My sons are in their mid-20’s now. Both went to public school. One went to college. Both have good jobs. The one that went to college has a very good job with very good pay in tech. The one that didn’t go to college has a very good job with decent pay. One is a lefty. One is a moderate(though slightly left of me). Wanna guess who the lefty is? Hint:college furthers indoctrination brainwashing started in public schools…




my daughter is an Anthropology Major but i convinced her to vote for dJtRump 

the oldest is a Biology Major , lives in a million dollar condo downtown Nashville and across the street is the Tennessee Titans stadium , is red all the way , same with youngest, so 2 out of three aint bad

 ow the grandkids are a different story


----------



## stain (Dec 19, 2022)

Well the wu flue has made it into stain's house. Youngest boy picked it up from his triple vacced boss at work. The guy came to work last week running a fever... Just shows even more how dumb the pos IS!!! Boy tested positive for the rona on fry. 2 + test
Started with a weird feeling last night. Started taking hydroxyclorquin (sp) before bed. Sleeped like a rock. Today the akes have kicked in with a fever. Not to bad so far but lungs are on fire. The teeth itching is worst part...

 Smoking cigs for 50 years aren't helping it...... Have cut way back this past month. To little to late pointlaugh...

More hydroxy and 10,000mgs of vit C and some D3 twice a day till this sht is gone...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

^^^^^^ get well soon Amigo

looks like this shiat is going nationwide 

where did you get your hydroxyclorophene?


----------



## stain (Dec 19, 2022)

Blondy has doctor induced Lupis. A shot in the knee gave the lupis to her. Leg swelled up 3 times as big as the other one. F ers kept saying it wasn't the shot. Till one did the real tests..... Took them 5 years to figger it out.... Pissed is a understatement.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2022)

Sue the fkers.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

stain said:


> Well the wu flue has made it into stain's house. Youngest boy picked it up from his triple vacced boss at work. The guy came to work last week running a fever... Just shows even more how dumb the pos IS!!! Boy tested positive for the rona on fry. 2 + test
> Started with a weird feeling last night. Started taking hydroxyclorquin (sp) before bed. Sleeped like a rock. Today the akes have kicked in with a fever. Not to bad so far but lungs are on fire. The teeth itching is worst part...
> 
> Smoking cigs for 50 years aren't helping it...... Have cut way back this past month. To little to late pointlaugh...
> ...


Zinc and quercetin are good as well. The quercetin aids in uptake of the zinc. I get my quercetin at The Vitamin Shoppe but you may find at drug stores as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> ^^^^^^ get well soon Amigo
> 
> looks like this shiat is going nationwide
> 
> where did you get your hydroxyclorophene?


my wife and i got some thru a pharmacy in Canada last year. no script needed. they have since changed hands and now require a script. my wife got a prescription thru the FLCCC website via telemedicine. i think it cost about $100 but they will give you prescriptions for the whole FLCCC protocol. the drugs ain't cheap(i think my ivermectin was about $150 for enough to treat me for 2 bouts of the vid. i didn't use it when i had the vid because my case was very mild. i wanted to keep it in case a more deadly strain/strandivar comes along.



			https://covid19criticalcare.com/providers/


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear that you guys are coming down with this crap.  Big, how in the heII did you get it.....hardly 50 people in the county.....have you been fargin sheep again?


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

OF, head for your local TSC or Farm & Fleet. Ivermectin is cheap.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OF, head for your local TSC or Farm & Fleet. Ivermectin is cheap.


lol…



I like apples


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> OF, head for your local TSC or Farm & Fleet. Ivermectin is cheap.



yep , my neighbor , who runs the feed store here in town , sold us a bottle of liquid iver for $80 bucks

there is enough there to treat the entire county lol

we also use Quercetin , zinc , vit d with k2 and all we need to do is add some amoxicillin and we are ready for war


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry to hear that you guys are coming down with this crap.  Big, how in the heII did you get it.....hardly 50 people in the county.....have you been fargin sheep again?





exactly

but we know who it was and when

a neighbor dropped by to show us some silver coins and stuff and said he had it but the doc told him it was ok to go out in public again

wrong

he is the only person whos been in our home in 2 weeks and we came down with symptoms 2 days after he left

today i talked to the owner of the only motel in town , he also runs a small grocery store , he told me it looks like half the town is sick

so yeah , about 52 of us


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> but we know who it was and when
> 
> ...


My wife went back to work(after having been fired for refusing the jab) for the state. She has been back for about 2 weeks. She just texted me this…

So many people here talk about this one having covid, that one having covid, themselves having covid...what a bunch of dipshits

Everyone except my wife and 2 others(all of whom were fired and subsequently reinstated after failing to knuckle under) have had 3 or 4 jabs. I don’t think ‘the vaccine’ is achieving what those who took it hoped it would…


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> lol…View attachment 315631
> 
> A few years back, I had a bunch of Lady Gouldian finches. Found out several hundreds of dollars later that they were prone to lung mites. Pick 'em up. hold their chests to your good ear, and listen for the rattle. I bought a small bottle of  injectable ivermectin from TSC for around $20. One drop with an eyedropper  under their wing in the wing pit once a day for seven days cured 'em. Still got a bunch. Don't know for sure how you'd use it being a human, but I'm sure the articles are out there for anyone with the time to find 'em.


----------



## pute (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly
> 
> but we know who it was and when
> 
> ...


So typhoid Mary lives there.


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

stain said:


> Well the wu flue has made it into stain's house. Youngest boy picked it up from his triple vacced boss at work. The guy came to work last week running a fever... Just shows even more how dumb the pos IS!!! Boy tested positive for the rona on fry. 2 + test
> Started with a weird feeling last night. Started taking hydroxyclorquin (sp) before bed. Sleeped like a rock. Today the akes have kicked in with a fever. Not to bad so far but lungs are on fire. The teeth itching is worst part...
> 
> Smoking cigs for 50 years aren't helping it...... Have cut way back this past month. To little to late pointlaugh...
> ...


I use to be a cigarette smoker, I started at 13, to look cool  (Propaganda Marlboro commercials with the beautiful girls on the horses) Got addicted and then ended up finally quitting. 
Anyways, what I am trying to say is, if you are a smoker, now is not the time to quit or cut back.
If you can get some nicotine patches instead of smoking that would be best, but. 
check this out and do some research on Nicotine and Covid.








						BitChute is a peer-to-peer social video platform.
					

BitChute aims to put creators first and provide them with a service that they can use to flourish and express their ideas freely.




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> my wife and i got some thru a pharmacy in Canada last year. no script needed. they have since changed hands and now require a script. my wife got a prescription thru the FLCCC website via telemedicine. i think it cost about $100 but they will give you prescriptions for the whole FLCCC protocol. the drugs ain't cheap(i think my ivermectin was about $150 for enough to treat me for 2 bouts of the vid. i didn't use it when i had the vid because my case was very mild. i wanted to keep it in case a more deadly strain/strandivar comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> https://covid19criticalcare.com/providers/


I got some ivermectin from IndiaMart, when the FDA confiscated and destroyed my first order. I emailed them and they said, do not worry, we will resend again until you received it. A LOT cheaper also!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Louise said:


> I use to be a cigarette smoker, I started at 13, to look cool  (Propaganda Marlboro commercials with the beautiful girls on the horses) Got addicted and then ended up finally quitting.
> Anyways, what I am trying to say is, if you are a smoker, now is not the time to quit or cut back.
> If you can get some nicotine patches instead of smoking that would be best, but.
> check this out and do some research on Nicotine and Covid.
> ...











						The smoker's paradox during the COVID-19 pandemic? The influence of smoking and vaping on the incidence and course of SARS-CoV-2 virus infection as well as possibility of using nicotine in the treatment of COVID-19 - Review of the literature - PubMed
					

There is no clear attitude regarding the impact of smoking on the new coronavirus infection now. Researchers do not recommend smoking as a tool to combat the pandemic and show the importance of fighting addiction to reduce the adverse health effects of smoking. Both the relationship between...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Oddly enough, I vape nicotine(no, I am not proud of it-quit smoking years ago but started vaping a year or two ago). Both my wife and myself had the ‘vid within the last couple of months(oddly enough, she didn’t catch it from me-she got it weeks later-both unjabbed-how the f does that work? ). She doesn’t vape and she still has an occasional coughing fit. I never even had a cough when I had the ‘vid.


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The smoker's paradox during the COVID-19 pandemic? The influence of smoking and vaping on the incidence and course of SARS-CoV-2 virus infection as well as possibility of using nicotine in the treatment of COVID-19 - Review of the literature - PubMed
> 
> 
> There is no clear attitude regarding the impact of smoking on the new coronavirus infection now. Researchers do not recommend smoking as a tool to combat the pandemic and show the importance of fighting addiction to reduce the adverse health effects of smoking. Both the relationship between...
> ...


I would not be surprised if nicotine is actually good for us. It's just all the other garbage they mix with it, is not. Will have to research more on that some day.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Louise said:


> I would not be surprised if nicotine is actually good for us. It's just all the other garbage they mix with it, is not. Will have to research more on that some day.


Didn’t read the study or watch the videos but my suspicion would be nicotine creates an environment that is hostile to the virus. Nicotine isn’t healthy for any species. I think it is an insect repellent Tobacco plants evolved for protection.


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

True Story..
I never masked, I never tested, I never isolated. I never vaxed.
I do get a cold maybe once a year, usually after they start passing out the flu shots to everyone.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Didn’t read the study or watch the videos but my suspicion would be nicotine creates an environment that is hostile to the virus. Nicotine isn’t healthy for any species. I think it is an insect repellent Tobacco plants evolved for protection.




Swede knows a Korean woman who smoke i cig a day……to keep parasites out

if im not mistaken there are two types of  tobacco , the one type that Native Americans use is not the same tobacco as cigs …….


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

My son is 38.
He was vaccine injured (disabled *war* veteran) very early on in his life.
Speech disability and learning disability, etc..
He was in the special ed public education system.
When he graduated from High School, at age 21, we had continued support from the State. He had great programs, he enjoyed going to. He had a job coach that went with him, while he volunteered at the MSPCA, he loved it.
When all this bullshit happened, when they forced these adults with disabilities in muzzles ALL day long (They still do now!)
And they all had to be experimental vaccinated to continue participating in these State programs. (They still do now!)
We had to walk him away from it all and it is the best thing we ever did.
I could not let them brainwash him to be afraid of something invisible. %%$# really!?
He is happy and smarter than many I know.
He knows exactly what is going on in this world because he knows the Truth.
He walked maskless with me many times during food shopping trips, while in a sea of zombies.
He is one of the bravest men I know.
The sad thing is, no one has kept in touch with him, no counselors, no job coach, nothing..
But he is happy still and not brainwashed.
I could not ask for anything else and I would not trade him for the world.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Didn’t read the study or watch the videos but my suspicion would be nicotine creates an environment that is hostile to the virus. Nicotine isn’t healthy for any species. I think it is an insect repellent Tobacco plants evolved for protection.


I knew old timers that used tobacco to worm their dogs. They'd tear up a Camel and mix it in with their food.
When I mowed the woods out back, I always kept a pipe burning. I quit smoking everything. I don't mow the woods anymore. Too many rampant diseases caused by mosquitoes and without the smoke, they eat me up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Swede knows a Korean woman who smoke i cig a day……to keep parasites out
> 
> if im not mistaken there are two types of  tobacco , the one type that Native Americans use is not the same tobacco as cigs …….


Tobacco in cigs are treated with really bad chemicals, formaldehyde among them. A buddy of mine used to buy ‘snoof’(some kind of Dutch chew tobacco) because it didn’t have all the crap the cigarette industry loads American products up with. They grow cigar leaf tobacco in CT about 45 minutes away. I think that is the Native American stuff. I buy full leaf from a farm down there to roll up blunts for one of my kids occasionally. It is an interesting mixed buzz in my opinion.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 19, 2022)

Louise said:


> He walked maskless with me many times during food shopping trips, while in a sea of zombies.


Did that too. My wife and I, after knuckling under for a short time, said fk it at Home Depot. She looked so happy I had to take pictures. I am probably an arsehole but I used to get a little surge from the masked zombies glaring at me, naked as far as they were concerned…


----------



## Louise (Dec 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Did that too. My wife and I, after knuckling under for a short time, said fk it at Home Depot. She looked so happy I had to take pictures. I am probably an arsehole but I used to get a little surge from the masked zombies glaring at me, naked as far as they were concerned…


.


----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Wanna see what they are doing to our children. Read it and tell me if it doesn't make you sick to your stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

Yep. All you gotta do is check CDC pages and you will see it. Fking ridiculous.


----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)

You cannot claim willful ignorance anymore...








						Louise 🇺🇸 on Gab: 'You cannot claim willful ignorance anymore...'
					

Louise 🇺🇸 on Gab: 'You cannot claim willful ignorance anymore...'




					gab.com


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Did that too. My wife and I, after knuckling under for a short time, said fk it at Home Depot. She looked so happy I had to take pictures. I am probably an arsehole but I used to get a little surge from the masked zombies glaring at me, naked as far as they were concerned…


What gets me is the crap escaped from a level 4 bio lab where they wear moon suits with piped in air, but that little paper mask is gonna stop it, right?
The masks and clot shots are a joke. It's like wearing a condom. It stops you from getting your lady pregnant, but the only way it will work is if everybody wears one, and then you might still get her pregnant, but not as pregnant. Makes perfect sense, doesn't it?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 20, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> What gets me is the crap escaped from a level 4 bio lab where they wear moon suits with piped in air, but that little paper mask is gonna stop it, right?
> The masks and clot shots are a joke. It's like wearing a condom. It stops you from getting your lady pregnant, but the only way it will work is if everybody wears one, and then you might still get her pregnant, but not as pregnant. Makes perfect sense, doesn't it?


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

Gotta say one thing......this thread sure has some shelf life. I am a proud non vaxer.


----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2022)

She didn't get the Vaccine and look what happen to the poor girl.


----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 20, 2022)

pute said:


> Gotta say one thing......this thread sure has some shelf life. I am a proud non vaxer.


I like the name pureblood better.


----------



## Louise (Dec 20, 2022)

Louise said:


> View attachment 315696


Imagine being a child with duct tape under their mask? They now are being transported right out in the open, right in front of you! Their eyes meet yours and they cannot even scream for help!


----------



## pute (Dec 20, 2022)

I am starting to not like the individuals making the decisions in this country.


----------



## Louise (Dec 21, 2022)

Well that’s getting scrubbed by giggle.
Shocking Study Reveals Massive Spike in Deaths Following Introduction of COVID Vaccines in Germany








						Dr. Malone Says the 'Most Important Dataset of the Pandemic was Just Released' Following Data from Health Insurance Shows 4 Times Increase in Sudden Deaths Following COVID Vaccine Rollouts
					

Esteemed Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of the mRNA vaccines, calls this the most important dataset of the Pandemic. Tom Lausen is a data activist. Via A Midwestern Doctor Lausen previously revealed the PEI and the RKI (the German equivalent of the CDC) were concealing concerning vaccine safety...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 21, 2022)

Louise said:


> Well that’s getting scrubbed by giggle.
> Shocking Study Reveals Massive Spike in Deaths Following Introduction of COVID Vaccines in Germany
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gardentroll (Dec 21, 2022)

SAFE AN TESTED VACCINE  FUK U ********


----------



## Louise (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 21, 2022)

Game over Pharmakia


----------



## Louise (Dec 21, 2022)

Not wearing a muzzle and giving someone a hug is now considered a bad person.
But, you can murder or disable someone for the rest of their life with posion injections  and you are called a Scientist, Doctor or Nurse and you are considered a hero for humanity.


----------



## Louise (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Witchking (Dec 21, 2022)

Good luck taking the shot (Iif you do), You'll have calamari growing in your veins in a matter of monthes. No wonder they are all getting myocarditis and dying of Heart failure. Pzier has decide to kill you. What are you gonna do it about it?? HUH??


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 21, 2022)

My girlfriend was convinced to get the first vaccine, no boosters. Since then she has complained about a ringing in her ear that is constant.  Also complains about high treble with music which she shoves whatever she can in her ear as I pump up the volume, lol.   The other day it was a straw wrapper.  LOL. I almost crashed when I looked over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

I took the jab last yr to keep my Federal Contractors Job,, but i took the J&J one shot and was done deal. Never took a booster and will never take another jab period. Done told my Boss and he said not to worry they will never ever let the government push them into that shit again. Believe me he was not happy. He also took the J&J.
 Two weeks after i took that fking shot i got sick with the goddamn Covid. Its all a bunch of horse shit. 
Me and the Wife had it a few weeks ago. It kicked our ass for over a week and now we are fine,, and my Wife is 70 and has not had the Jab.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

Witchking said:


> Good luck taking the shot (Iif you do), You'll have calamari growing in your veins in a matter of monthes. No wonder they are all getting myocarditis and dying of Heart failure. Pzier has decide to kill you. What are you gonna do it about it?? HUH??


That does it...I have decided NOT to get vaxed....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

There is evidence that a lot of the adverse events are batch dependent which is an indication that quality control at the manufacturers facilities do not control quality. There is a site where you can look up the batch you received and how many adverse events were reported for the batch. Quality was never required by the powers that be. They were so hot and heavy into pumping out garbage to ramp up profits(which Bourla is on record as saying Pfizer would not be profiting off of the jab)…


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

@ $710 a shot and they say they aren't making a profit....they wouldn't lie would they......


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 22, 2022)

Can you show me a link to the cost of the shots?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> There is evidence that a lot of the adverse events are batch dependent which is an indication that quality control at the manufacturers facilities do not control quality. There is a site where you can look up the batch you received and how many adverse events were reported for the batch. Quality was never required by the powers that be. They were so hot and heavy into pumping out garbage to ramp up profits(which Bourla is on record as saying Pfizer would not be profiting off of the jab)…


Where is the batch number listed on someone who has been jabbed on that card or someplace else


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Can you show me a link to the cost of the shots?


Dont worry the government pays for it with your money.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey why not we just gave 45 BILLION charity to an ex-enemy  Country 
That we never even beat in a war.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Where is the batch number listed on someone who has been jabbed on that card or someplace else


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

Wannabe_Biker said:


> Can you show me a link to the cost of the shots?


It isn’t easy to find. The cost was originally about $35 per dose. That did not include the fee for administering the jab which, from what I can find, is about $144/ jab. Pfizer is now saying the cost per jab will be $110-$130 when the govt isn’t footing the bill. If you need 3 jabs to be considered ‘vaccinated’, that costs a total of $762-$812. If you go out and get another ‘booster’, well… you can do the math…

The government is hammering oil companies about profits but say nothing about big pharma profits. Don’t believe the hype/rhetoric.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It isn’t easy to find. The cost was originally about $35 per dose. That did not include the fee for administering the jab which, from what I can find, is about $144/ jab. Pfizer is now saying the cost per jab will be $110-$130 when the govt isn’t footing the bill. If you need 3 jabs to be considered ‘vaccinated’, that costs a total of $762-$812. If you go out and get another ‘booster’, well… you can do the math…
> 
> The government is hammering oil companies about profits but say nothing about big pharma profits. Don’t believe the hype/rhetoric.


I forgot to factor in the (at least)$18,000,000,000 the US taxpayers gave the pharma companies to develop the jab. That is another $27/jab. Distribution likely is costly as well due to the temperature control needed during shipment and handling. I didn’t even bother looking for that and I left out advertisements paid for by, you guessed it, you and I.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 22, 2022)

^^^Not to mention all the juice they tossed because of improper storage.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 22, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> ^^^Not to mention all the juice they tossed because of improper storage.


I thought they sent that to India and Africa
Under the trick or treat for unijab


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It isn’t easy to find. The cost was originally about $35 per dose. That did not include the fee for administering the jab which, from what I can find, is about $144/ jab. Pfizer is now saying the cost per jab will be $110-$130 when the govt isn’t footing the bill. If you need 3 jabs to be considered ‘vaccinated’, that costs a total of $762-$812. If you go out and get another ‘booster’, well… you can do the math…
> 
> The government is hammering oil companies about profits but say nothing about big pharma profits. Don’t believe the hype/rhetoric.


I just looked it up and covid has cost the American tax payer 4 trillion dollars.  Over $700 per vaccinated person.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)

But the Gov't insists the shot is free......funny how the Gov't thinks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> But the Gov't insists the shot is free......funny how the Gov't thinks.


It is free to them. Not us but them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2022)

pute said:


> I just looked it up and covid has cost the American tax payer 4 trillion dollars.  Over $700 per vaccinated person.


A good many of those jabs were given(as in more ‘free’ stuff for non-Americans)away to other countries.


----------



## pute (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 22, 2022)

$2.8 million bribe payment from Pfizer to FDA for their Bioweapon “approval”.
Everyone has a price.


----------



## Louise (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Louise (Dec 27, 2022)

You are the experiment AND
BigPharma is in cahoots with the governments of the world to make the biggest biolab database ever.
"Working hard on the mark of the beast."
Benjamin Netanyahu let the cat out of the bag 








						StephaniaLuna on Gab: '🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥 Netanyahu coming out of th…'
					

StephaniaLuna on Gab: '🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥  🔥 Netanyahu coming out of the box.. Let them go algoritme at that database.. Israël used as a lab...'




					gab.com


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 27, 2022)

Louise said:


> You are the experiment AND
> BigPharma is in cahoots with the governments of the world to make the biggest biolab database ever.
> "Working hard on the mark of the beast."
> Benjamin Netanyahu let the cat out of the bag
> ...


So my take on this is people who still think the govt is there to protect and work for their citizens AND don’t think there are any issues with the jab will see this as a benefit to mankind. I am not one of those people…


----------



## Louise (Dec 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> So my take on this is people who still think the govt is there to protect and work for their citizens AND don’t think there are any issues with the jab will see this as a benefit to mankind. I am not one of those people…


For the ones who think this is all a "benefit to mankind."
I am certain their grandchildren and great grandchildren will not be thanking them for complying.
What a shitty world they are leaving behind for someone they say they "LOVE."
As for me, I am with her. 
#saveOURchildren








						BeachMilk on Gab: 'I am her!'
					

BeachMilk on Gab: 'I am her!'




					gab.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

Louise,,wrong thread stoner.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Louise,,wrong thread stoner.


Ha ha...gotta admit you know how to walk the line.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

I moved that last post to the MOBC. Louise is walking the tight rope.


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

Please keep this thread on topic.  It is easy to coss the line.....there is a place for that.


----------



## Louise (Dec 28, 2022)

pute said:


> Please keep this thread on topic.  It is easy to coss the line.....there is a place for that.


Is this ok?
^^^And there are a whole lot of people world wide who agree with me. The fake media wants you to think we are alone, we are not.
We are many and growing.
Ps.. God wins


----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

This thread has a tendency to turn political quickly.  If you read our terms of use politics are not allowed in the open threads.  Like I said, there is a place for this. 

We are not here to change the world.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

I tried, but i sucked at it,,so my Wife told me to set my ass down and watch TV.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I moved that last post to the MOBC. Louise is walking the tight rope.


Her maiden name was Wallenda.....


----------



## Louise (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 28, 2022)

bwahahaha


----------



## sanddan (Jan 1, 2023)

pute said:


> Please keep this thread on topic.  It is easy to coss the line.....there is a place for that.


Where?


----------



## pute (Jan 1, 2023)

sanddan said:


> Where?


 Place far from here.  We don't allow politics in the open forums.  If you PM somebody we can't stop that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 2, 2023)

Sh!t is going to hit the fan. A Bills player may have just died on the field after making a tackle. ‘Died suddenly’ has never been on national TV. Sad…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

Didn't look good. I've never seen this in all my yrs of football. Let's hope that young man is okay. Never seen a game suspended like this. Ppl are still in the stands.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Shocked


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

After the hit he stood up and then dropped like a rock. They were doing CPR.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

They just postponed the game . He is in Critical Condition at the hospital. Not looking good.


----------



## pute (Jan 2, 2023)

Serious blow to the upper chest.  Hmmm.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

No my understanding was the head. He is not breathing on his own. I have a feeling his neck is broke. Very sad.


----------



## Louise (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Louise (Jan 3, 2023)

500 Healthcare Workers Get $10 Million Settlement After Being Fired Over COVID Vaccine Mandate​








						500 Healthcare Workers Get $10 Million Settlement After Being Fired Over COVID Vaccine Mandate
					

A U.S. judge approved a multimillion-dollar settlement for workers who were fired by an Illinois healthcare system for refusing to get a COVID-19 vaccine.




					childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## Louise (Jan 3, 2023)

*Japan Launches Official Investigation Into Millions of COVID Vaccine Deaths*








						Japan Launches Official Investigation Into Millions of COVID Vaccine Deaths - Mags Press
					

Japan has launched an official investigation into the unprecedented numbers of people dying after receiving the Covid-19 vaccination.



					magspress.com


----------



## Louise (Jan 3, 2023)

How many have they 
hidden from the public?








						Former Jacksonville Jaguars guard Uche Nwaneri dies age 38
					

Reports say that Nwaneri died Friday of acute heart failure after collapsing at his wife's home in West Lafayette, Indianapolis, and could not be saved.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Louise (Jan 3, 2023)

Delete.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

This shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## RosterMan (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> This shit is getting ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 316627


It was the Flu..........................................................Yep the flu.


----------



## pute (Jan 4, 2023)

STORY AT-A-GLANCE​
Americans had lost nearly three years of life expectancy during 2020 and 2021. In 2019, the average life span of Americans of all ethnicities was 78.8 years. By the end of 2020, it had dropped to 77.0 years and by the end of 2021 it was 76.4
From 2020 to 2021, death rates increased for each age group 1 year and over. The age groups with the highest increases include working age adults, 25 to 54, and children under 4
The leading causes of death in 2021 were heart disease, cancer and COVID-19, all three of which were higher in 2021 than 2020. Unintentional injury and stroke also significantly increased in 2021
Heart disease, stroke and cancer are all now-known side effects of the COVID jabs. Unintentional injuries may also be due to the shots, as you may easily be injured if you pass out or suffer a heart attack or stroke while doing just about anything
If the COVID jabs worked, you’d expect excess mortality to drop, yet that’s not what we’re seeing. We’re also not seeing mass death from COVID. The only clear factor that might account for these discrepancies is mass injection with an experimental gene transfer technology
In August 2022, provisional life expectancy estimates1,2 for 2021 were released, showing Americans had lost nearly three years of life expectancy during 2020 and 2021. In December 2022, the finalized mortality report3 confirmed these shocking data.
Shocking Decline in US Life Expectancy​In 2019, the average life span of Americans of all ethnicities was 78.8 years.4 By the end of 2020, it had dropped to 77.0 years5 and by the end of 2021, it was 76.4.6 As detailed in the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s finalized mortality report for 2021:7


> _“In 2021, life expectancy at birth was 76.4 years for the total U.S. population — a decrease of 0.6 year from 77.0 years in 2020 … For males, life expectancy decreased 0.7 year from 74.2 in 2020 to 73.5 in 2021. For females, life expectancy decreased 0.6 year from 79.9 in 2020 to 79.3 in 2021 … From 2020 to 2021, death rates increased for each age group 1 year and over …”_


As Virginia Commonwealth University professor of population health Dr. Steven Woolf told USA Today,8 “That means all the medical advances over the past quarter century have been erased.”
Life Expectancy Has Dropped Across All Age Groups​Age-specific rates of death increased across all age groups as follows:9




As you can see, something very strange is going on here. While life expectancy dropped across all age groups, the age groups with the highest increases in mortality were working age adults, 25 through 54, followed by children between the ages of 1 and 4.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

pute said:


> STORY AT-A-GLANCE​
> Americans had lost nearly three years of life expectancy during 2020 and 2021. In 2019, the average life span of Americans of all ethnicities was 78.8 years. By the end of 2020, it had dropped to 77.0 years and by the end of 2021 it was 76.4
> From 2020 to 2021, death rates increased for each age group 1 year and over. The age groups with the highest increases include working age adults, 25 to 54, and children under 4
> The leading causes of death in 2021 were heart disease, cancer and COVID-19, all three of which were higher in 2021 than 2020. Unintentional injury and stroke also significantly increased in 2021
> ...


Both scary and infuriating…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Go fking figure. We are supposed to be getting better at this not worse.
I will say this. A lot of this is due to Obesity and it is accepted as okay by the woke ass morons in this country. They even put these fat ass women on TV acting like they look awesome and are proud of it. Obesity brings all kinds of health issues,, but our children are being taught that its okay to be obese and unhealthy.
Big Pharma is the biggest problem in this Country. They sell poisons legally.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2023)

WeedHopper said:


> Go fking figure. We are supposed to be getting better at this not worse.
> I will say this. A lot of this is due to Obesity and it is accepted as okay by the woke ass morons in this country. They even put these fat ass women on TV acting like they look awesome and are proud of it. Obesity brings all kinds of health issues,, but our children are being taught that its okay to be obese and unhealthy.
> Big Pharma is the biggest problem in this Country. They sell poisons legally.


Healthcare-no $ Sickcare-$$$$$


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2023)

Some interesting revelations from an intelligent evolutionary biologist about COVID, the botched response and the jab…


----------



## pute (Friday at 4:19 PM)

Well, come on all you big strong men
Uncle Sam needs your help again
Got himself in a terrible jam, now he wants you to take the jab
So put down your books and stay out of school
Now you will grow up and be a fool

And it’s one, two, three what  
are we fighting for
Don’t ask me cause I didn’t get the jab
Next stop is the testing lab

And it five, six, seven open up the pearly gates
Ain’t no time to wonder why 
Get the jab and your gonna die

Come on mothers through out the land
Pack the kids up to get the jab
Come on fathers don’t hesitate 
Send the kids before it’s to late
Be the first one on your block
To have the kids come home in a box.

And it’s one, two, three 
What are we fighting for
Don’t ask me I didn’t get the jab
The next stop is the testing lab. 

And it’s five, six seven open up the pearly gages
Ain’t no time to wonder why
Get the jab and your gonna die.


----------



## pute (Friday at 4:25 PM)

I'm a poet and didn't know it.....wonder if this will get me on the Cover of the Rolling Stone


----------



## guerilla1950 (Friday at 4:26 PM)

hi all   must be country joe


----------



## pute (Friday at 4:29 PM)

Yup, but I like my remake better.


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 7:00 PM)

pute said:


> Yup, but I like my remake better.


Always knew you were a rock star


----------



## pute (Friday at 7:10 PM)

RosterMan said:


> Always knew you were a rock star


Only problem.....I can't sing.


----------



## RosterMan (Friday at 7:11 PM)

pute said:


> Only problem.....I can't sing.


I once performed in a Broadway Musical


----------



## boo (Friday at 7:14 PM)

RosterMan said:


> I once performed in a Broadway Musical


you must have been on of the props...


----------



## Lesso (Friday at 7:29 PM)

RosterMan said:


> I once performed in a Broadway Musical


Were you in book of Mormon?  HELLO


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:34 PM)

more like the book of morons

how about the Pearl of Great Farce?

and then there is the Doctored Up Covenants


----------



## bigsur51 (Friday at 7:38 PM)

pute said:


> Only problem.....I can't sing.





nor dance


----------



## Mrs. Monkey (Friday at 8:33 PM)

As a registered nurse for 20 years and a licensed funeral director as a side gig, there's no way in hell I would ever take that vaccine.  You could not pay me enough to take it (and they have paid ppl to take it). That should tell u all u need to know.


----------



## pute (Friday at 9:02 PM)

Welcome Mrs Monkey. Lots here feel the same as you.  You wouldn't be related to somebody on here would ya?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Friday at 9:09 PM)

Mrs. Monkey said:


> As a registered nurse for 20 years and a licensed funeral director as a side gig, there's no way in hell I would ever take that vaccine.  You could not pay me enough to take it (and they have paid ppl to take it). That should tell u all u need to know.


I saw a commercial from Moderna last night. The first thing that struck me was it was an advertisement FROM Moderna. They and Pfizer have both had their advertising done for them(for the most part) by the government(you and I). The second thing was the absence of the warnings of side effects that EVERY OTHER DRUG ON THE MARKET HAS! It isn’t a vaccine at all by the accepted definition up until the CDC changed that definition in the fall of 2021. The jab is a big lie wrapped in backtracked reversals of narrative. The heart issues aren’t the only thing that make your head spin. The spin does that as well.


----------



## Louise (Friday at 11:03 PM)

Massachusetts State Police Release Statement Following the Sudden Death of Three Officers Within Four Days​








						Massachusetts State Police Release Statement Following the Sudden Death of Three Officers Within Four Days
					

On Wednesday, Massachusetts State Police released a statement following the sudden deaths of three officers within four days last December 2022. Three active-duty Law Enforcement Officers, Officer John F. Santos (25) of The Plymouth County Sheriff’s Department, Officer Sean Besarick (48) of the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Louise (Sunday at 12:44 PM)




----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 1:06 PM)

pute said:


> Only problem.....I can't sing.


Most of them can't either. That's why they invented rap.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sunday at 1:08 PM)

Louise said:


> View attachment 317008


Read up on the Nuremberg protocol. It's a violation punishable in the world court up to and including the death sentence. Pretty sure they used a rope last time.


----------



## Louise (Monday at 12:04 PM)

Obey the road signs. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Tuesday at 8:27 PM)

This will send shivers down your spine…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

URGENT: 17 percent of teenagers had heart symptoms after their second Pfizer mRNA jab, a new peer-reviewed paper shows
					

1 percent had abnormal ECGs; 1 in 1000 had myocarditis or significant arrhythmias.




					alexberenson.substack.com


----------

